# DISCUSS: Best European Skyline By 2025



## Union Man

Hudson11 said:


> I can see Istanbul taking the lead.


They do seem to be building a tremendous amount; do you have a list of future developments?


----------



## Core Rising

35. Canada Water Sites C and E | 150m | App

That one is only 140m AGL. (150m AOD). I've mentioned it on the thread, but no one has gotten around to changing the thread title.

Also One Merchant Square is 140m AGL to the best of my knowledge.

North Quay will almost certainly not go ahead as planned. I'd be tempted to remove those from your list.

On the plus side you appear to have missed off these three:

New Covent Garden Building N8...................177............Pro
Convoys Wharf (Tallest Tower).....................155............Pro
New Covent Garden Building N10..................151...........Pro

Also we know the new Pinnacle will be 250m +, though the new planning application hasn't been submitted yet.

There's also the rather secretive Project India 216m. Fingers crossed we will hear more about that soon!

And finally 1 Undershaft (270m). Details are still sketchy on that one though.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

*U/C and Site Prep*
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*New Henninger Tower | 140m | 27 fl | completion 2017*










*WinX (The Riverside Tower)| 110m | 29 fl | completion 2017-18 * 










_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Proposed*
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Tower 1 | 175-180m | 46 fl | start 2016*










*Gallusstraße 16-18 | 175m | ??fl | start 2015 | completion 2018*









http://www.gatermann-schossig.de/pages/de/wettbewerbe/6.hochhaus_metzler_lhb_bank_frankfurt.htm

*Tower 2 | 160-165m | 48 fl | start 2016 | completion ?*










*Marienturm | 155m | 37 fl | start ? | completion ?*










*Hochhaus am Polizeipräsidium | 145m | 36 fl | start ? | completion ?*










*Kulturcampus Turm 1+2 | 140m & 100m | 37 fl & 28 fl | start ? | completion ?*










*Messeeingang Süd | 100m | 26 fl | start ? | completion 2018*









Source: http://www.cma-arch.de/project.php?idproj=77&idcat=8

*Residential buildings (Telenorma Areal) | 3 x 90m | ?? fl | start ? | completion ?*

*Wohnturm Stiftstraße | 80m | 24 fl | start ? | completion ?*










*Porsche Design Tower | 80m | ?? fl | start ? | completion ?*


----------



## Union Man

Core Rising said:


> 35. Canada Water Sites C and E | 150m | App
> 
> That one is only 140m AGL. (150m AOD). I've mentioned it on the thread, but no one has gotten around to changing the thread title.
> 
> Also One Merchant Square is 140m AGL to the best of my knowledge.
> 
> North Quay will almost certainly not go ahead as planned. I'd be tempted to remove those from your list.
> 
> On the plus side you appear to have missed off these three:
> 
> New Covent Garden Building N8...................177............Pro
> Convoys Wharf (Tallest Tower).....................155............Pro
> New Covent Garden Building N10..................151...........Pro
> 
> Also we know the new Pinnacle will be 250m +, though the new planning application hasn't been submitted yet.
> 
> There's also the rather secretive Project India 216m. Fingers crossed we will hear more about that soon!
> 
> And finally 1 Undershaft (270m). Details are still sketchy on that one though.


I think you should create a more detailed list than mine Core Rising.  Also what is this I hear about a potential super-tall in EC2?


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt - 100m (Compl., U/C, Proposed)*

*scroll>>>*

Frankfurter Hochhäuser 2 by klaus_khnast, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Berlin - 100m (Compl., U/C, Proposed)*

*scroll>>>*

KlausDiggy Diagramm by klaus_khnast, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

I don't know if there's much competition when London can submit an application for another 20 100m+ towers in one hit especially when it lies just of Canary Wharf.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ why didn't they choose better heights? all about 80-120 m I see..


----------



## Basnix

I don't think it's feasible to put that many 200+m towers there...it's not just about 'choosing' heights. Even with the proposed heights it's very impressive, unlike any other place in Europe.


----------



## Hudson11

I guess you just don't go 'full Dubai' in Europe. :lol:


----------



## Birmingham

It'll look very impressive from the river. Canary wharf has all the big stuff but having that type of development leading up to the big stuff will add so many dimensions to the skyline. It's a shame there's nothing hitting 200m but the density alone is very impressive.


----------



## Union Man

meteoforumitalia said:


> ^^ why didn't they choose better heights? all about 80-120 m I see..


London City airport is situated just to the east of the area, Skyscrapers and airports don't go well together.  That's also the reason why there aren't any supertalls in Canary Wharf as its too close to the airport. There has been some calls for the closure of London City, but it all depends if they expand Heathrow etc..


----------



## KillerZavatar

No city will catch up with moscow until 2025. after that point is out of the way the most interesting to change might be Paris, whether or not it can build the supertall twins. London will steadily still build up its density and Frankfurt will most likely stay slow. some cities in the east of Europe might be wildcards though. Like Istanbul.


----------



## isaidso

It will be between Moscow, Istanbul, and London.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ I think Paris will still be a contender for the top 3 if they finally get those twin supertalls built! :cheers:


----------



## DCFC1

Can we have a seperate thread for best Rotterdam and best Warsaw pics ?


----------



## Rewder321

^^How about *no*


----------



## kisssme

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ I think Paris will still be a contender for the top 3 if they finally get those twin supertalls built! :cheers:


absolutely. their impact on the parisian skyline will be huge. they will be visible from the very central parts of paris










(this is not an official render)

Moreover, the Phare project (297m, 1.2 billions euros) is still alive (the franco-dutch developer Unibail presented it at the Mipim in Cannes this month)


----------



## Union Man

Are you able to list all +100m U/C and approved buildings for Paris?


----------



## kisssme

^^ 

hermitage east:320m
hermitage west:320m










Phare: 297m










Hekla: 220m










M2: 170m










Alto:160m 










Trinity:160m










Ava:140m










Air2:203m










TGI:160m










Duo1: 180m
Duo2:120m










Imefa52:189m










Helice:145m


----------



## kisssme

bbcwallander said:


> There are another 24 towers proposed on Greenwich Peninsula


im a bit surprised to read that there are only 45 completed 100m+ in london. i always thought that london had more 100m+ than paris. (there are 65 completed 100m+ in paris according to wikipedia). is there a reason why london has build (until now) less towers than paris? was there a ban on high buildings in london? economical reason?


----------



## kisssme

my top 3 for 2025:
moscow 
istanbul
paris (if the hermitage twins and phare are built)


----------



## KlausDiggy

kisssme said:


> im a bit surprised to read that there are only 45 completed 100m+ in london. i always thought that london had more 100m+ than paris. (there are 65 completed 100m+ in paris according to wikipedia). is there a reason why london has build (until now) less towers than paris? was there a ban on high buildings in london? economical reason?


After SkyscraperCity Paris even has 75 buildings with 100 meters height.

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?searchID=67906471&offset=50


----------



## Wolfowitsch

kisssme said:


> my top 3 for 2025:
> moscow
> istanbul
> paris (if the hermitage twins and phare are built)


totally agree with you:cheers:


----------



## Union Man

A render of 52 Lime Street, 192m, The City of London, London.

It is one of the three next wave of skyscrapers for The City of London that are currently U/C, the other being Principal Place 161m and 100 Bishopsgate 172m.


----------



## Union Man

kisssme said:


> im a bit surprised to read that there are only 45 completed 100m+ in london. i always thought that london had more 100m+ than paris. (there are 65 completed 100m+ in paris according to wikipedia). is there a reason why london has build (until now) less towers than paris? was there a ban on high buildings in london? economical reason?


London has had a bad relationship with tall buildings in the past, when during the 60's and 70's many ghastly and ill thought out estates were built as a replacement for the old housing stock destroyed in WW2, and also replacing many substandard Victorian terraces. This then equated to a dislike of high-rises as local residents equated tall buildings as pretty much hideous.

It's not until 2000 that tall buildings have become more in fashion, with the rising population it is becoming a necessity to build up. However London has many sight lines that protect the views of St Pauls, Tower of London etc, this prohibits building high-rises in quite a large part of London.

To put it in perspective Paris has 73 +100m buildings and London has 49, which includes 4 Topped out buildings.


----------



## Jay

London and Moscow will definitely look really cool 


There was a 365 meter tower proposed in Frankfurt too but I don't know if that's still alive


----------



## Neric007

Looking at this I can't help but thinking that even if all those skylines look great, it feels like all the cities are starting to look the same. Who can tell the difference between a skyscraper in London and one in Istanbul?

I guess it's normal, it's globalization and stuff but I mourn the times when architecture was geographically unique.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

International style originated back in '50s 
though globalization of architecture is not new


----------



## KlausDiggy

_-_-_-_-_


----------



## www.sercan.de

Neric007 said:


> Looking at this I can't help but thinking that even if all those skylines look great, it feels like all the cities are starting to look the same. Who can tell the difference between a skyscraper in London and one in Istanbul?
> 
> I guess it's normal, it's globalization and stuff but I mourn the times when architecture was geographically unique.


In Istanbul you have twins and mostly blue cladding (at least at the old tower)


----------



## justproject

*Batumi, Georgia*

*skyline:*


















































*buildings:*


*Batumi Tower | 205m | 35fl | T/O*



*Babillon tower | 185m-56m | 52fl-15fl | U/C*




















* Trump Tower | 170m | 47fl | PRO*












*Porta Batumi Tower | 158m | 43fl | U/C*












*Alphabetic Tower | 135m |Completed*




*Orbi Sea Towers | 25fl-34fl | 130m | Completed*













*Swissotel Cubic Tower | 120m | 30fl | Site Prep*





















*Yalcin Star residence | 120m | 34fl | T/O*






















*Orbi Beach Tower | 117m | 39fl | U/C*












*Orbi Residence | 110m | 32fl| T/O*






















*House on the square of miracles | 106m | 32fl |Site Prep*












*Hilton Batumi - Belle vue residence | 2x - 87m | 2x - 24fl | Completed*


DSC_0565 by dmalenko, on Flickr


*brand new plan for Heroes path development*











*and competition for new skyscraper:*
*Gala tower | 275m | 75fl *


----------



## Quicksilver

Love Batumi hopefully can visit soon.


----------



## Union Man

Mitsubishi Tower

Height: 168m

Proposed building, part of the next wave of potential skyscrapers being built in the City of London. The next door Pinnacle site should submit planning soon, thus we will see the buildings true mass and form since the redesign.


----------



## Union Man

Updated list....

*London*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* The Shard | 309m
*2.* One Canada Square | 235m
*3.* 110 Bishopsgate | 230m
*4.* The Leadenhall Building | 225m
*5.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
*6.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
*7.* Tower 42 | 183m
*8.* St George Wharf Tower | 181m
*9.* 30 St Mary Axe | 180m
*10.* Broadgate Tower | 164m 
*11.* 20 Fenchurch Street | 160m
*12.* One Churchill Place | 156m
*13.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
*14.* 40 Bank Street | 153m 
*15.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
*16.* Guy's Tower | 149m 
*17.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m 
*18.* Strata | 147m
*19.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
*20.* Stratford Halo | 133m
*21.* CityPoint | 127m 
*22.* Willis Building | 125m 
*23.* Euston Tower | 124m
*24.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
*25.* Cromwell Tower | 123m
*26.* Laudedale Tower | 123m
*27.* Shakespeare Tower | 123m
*28.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
*29.* Millbank Tower | 119m
*30.* St. Helen's | 118m 
*31.* Centre Point | 117m
*32.* Empress State Building | 117m 
*33.* The Heron | 112m 
*34.* One West India Quay | 111m 
*35.* Shell Centre | 107m 
*36.* 33 Canada Square | 105m 
*37.* 100 Middlesex Street | 105m
*38.* Pioneer Point North | 105m
*39.* 99 Bishopsgate | 104m
*40.* Ontario Tower | 104m
*41.* Portland House | 101m
*42.* London Hilton On Park Lane | 101m
*43.* Royal London Hospital Tower 2 | 101m
*44.* 125 Old Broad Street Tower | 100m
*45.* Urbanest King's Cross | 100m



*Status: U/C - T/O*

*1.* One Nine Elms Tower 1 | 200m | *U/C*
*2.* 52 Lime Street | 192m | *U/C*
*3.* 100 Bishopsgate | 172m | *U/C*
*4.* One Blackfriars | 163m | *U/C*
*5.* One Nine Elms Tower 2 | 161m | *U/C*
*6.* Principal Place | 161m | *U/C*
*7.* South Bank Tower | 151m | *T/O*
*8.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m | *U/C*
*9.* 360 London | 149m | *U/C*
*10.* Providence Tower | 136m | *T/O*
*11.* Saffron Square | 134m | *T/O*
*12.* Two Fifty One | 134m | *U/C*
*13.* Nine Elms Point | 126m | *U/C*
*14.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m | *U/C*
*15.* One The Elephant | 123m | *T/O*
*16.* Chelsea Waterfront | 122m | *U/C*
*17.* Vauxhall Sky Gardens | 120m | *U/C*
*18.* 261 City Road Lexicon | 115m | *T/O*
*19.* Capital Towers | 110m | *U/C*
*20.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m | *U/C*
*21.* Stratford Central | 103m | *U/C*
*22.* One Angel Court | 101m | *U/C* 
*23.* Skyline Woodberry Down | 101m | *U/C* 




*Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep*

*1.* City Pride | 233m | *App*
*2.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *Site Prep*
*3.* North Quay Tower 1 | 216m | *App*
*4.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *Demo*
*5.* Wood Wharf A1 | 204m | *Site Prep*
*6.* North Quay Tower 2 | 203m | *App*
*7.* One Lansdowme | 203m | *App*
*8.* Wood Wharf E4 | 187m | *App*
*9.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 183m | *App*
*10.* Meridian Gate | 182m | *Demo*
*11.* Wood Wharf F1 | 173m | *App*
*12.* Morello Tower | 172m | *App*
*13.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 170m | *App*
*14.* New Bondway | 170m | *App*
*15.* Vauxhall Square Tower 1 | 168m | *App*
*16.* Vauxhall Square Tower 2 | 168m | *App*
*17.* 1 Park Place | 162m | *Site Prep*
*18.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 161m | *App*
*19.* City Forum Tower 1 | 155m | *Site Prep*
*20.* Wood Wharf J3 | 155m | *App*
*21.* Wood Wharf B1 | 155m | *App*
*22.* 40 Leadenhall Street | 154m | *App*
*23.* 1 Merchant Square | 150m | *App*
*24.* Wood Wharf A3 | 150m | *App*
*25.* 1 Bank Street | 147m | *Site Prep*
*26.* Harbour Central A | 145m | *App*
*27.* Manhattan Loft Gardens | 143m | *Site Prep*
*28.* Millharbour Village G3 | 142m | *App*
*29.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 1 | 141m | *App*
*30.* Imperial West | 141m | *App*
*31.* Canada Water Sites C and E | 140m | *Demo*
*32.* Doon Street Tower | 140m | *App*
*33.* Millharbour Village G1.1 | 139m | *App*
*34.* City Forum Tower 2 | 137m | *Site Prep*
*35.* College Road | 135m | *App*
*36.* The Atlas Building | 134m | *Demo*
*37.* 20 Blackfriars Road | 133m | *App*
*38.* Wood Wharf E2 | 128m | *App*
*39.* Infinity London Tower 1 | 127m | *Site Prep*
*40.* Millharbour Village G2.1 | 126m | *App*
*41.* Keybridge House | 125m | *App*
*42.* Elizabeth House Redevelopment | 123m | *App*
*43.* Stratosphere | 122m | *Site Prep*
*44.* 2 Millharbour B | 122m | *App*
*45.* Harbour Central C | 122m | *App*
*46.* North Quay Tower 3 | 120m | *App*
*47.* Taberner House | 120m | *Demo*
*48.* New Covent Garden Market N9 | 117m | *App*
*49.* Convoys Wharf | 116m | *App*
*50.* The Ram Quarter | 116m | *Site Prep*
*51.* South Quay Plaza Tower 2 | 115m | *Demo*
*52.* The Stage Shoreditch | 115m | *App*
*53.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 2 | 115m | *App*
*54.* 12-20 Wyvil Road | 114m | *App*
*55.* Millharbour Village G2.2 | 113m | *App*
*56.* Ram Brewery | 113m | *Demo*
*57.* The Quill | 110m | *App*
*58.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 108m | *App*
*59.* Infinity Tower 2 | 108m | *Site Prep*
*60.* White City Green | 107m | *App*
*61.* Wood Wharf J1 | 106m | *App*
*62.* Millharbour Village G4 | 102m | *App*
*63.* New Covent Garden Market N7 | 100m | *App*


*Status: On Hold - Proposed - Rejected*

*1.* 22 Bishopsgate | 278m | *Pro*
*2.* 1 Undershaft | 270m | *Pro*
*3.* Hertsmere Tower | 237m | *Pro*
*4.* Quay House | 228m | *Rej*
*5.* Alpha Square 1 | 212m | *Pro*
*6.* 30 Marsh Wall | 185m | *Pro*
*7.* 225 Marsh Wall | 185m | *Pro*
*8.* Mitsubishi Tower | 168m | *Pro*
*9.* The Goodsyard Tower 1 | 166m | *Pro*
*10.* 13-14 Appold Street | 156m | *Pro*
*11.* 225 Marsh Wall | 154m | *Pro*
*12.* The Goodsyard Tower 2 | 153m | *Pro*
*13.* 10 Bank Street | 150m | *Pro*
*14.* Glengall Quay | 145m | *Pro*
*15.* Gateway Tower | 140m | *Pro*
*16.* Heron Plaza | 135m | *On Hold*
*17.* 54 Marsh Wall Tower 1 | 130m | *Pro*
*18.* The Goodsyard Tower 3 | 130m | *Pro*
*19.* One Crown Place Tower 1 | 123m | *Pro*
*20.* The Goodsyard Tower 4 | 117m | *Pro*
*21.* Alpha Square 2 | 116m | *Pro*
*22.* East India Dock W2 | 114m | *Pro*
*23.* East India Dock E4 | 110m | *Pro*
*24.* 201-207 Shoreditch High Street | 110m | *Pro*
*25.* One Crown Place Tower 2 | 107m | *Pro*
*26.* Whitechapel Square | 105m | *Pro*
*27.* One Portal Way Block 1 | 104m | *Pro*
*28.* Enderby Place and London Cruise Terminal | 102m | *Pro*


*Total: 159*


----------



## poinc

I would say London, it has a lot of proposal and U/Cs.


----------



## justproject

London is booming again. i really like Mitsubishi tower design.


----------



## skyshakernowlive

justproject said:


> London is booming again. i really like Mitsubishi tower design.


Agreed, but I think London will always be beaten by Paris when it comes to skyline due to Paris's more centralized approach.

London has many clusters, and I think there is room for more, but it can only win on other categories than disadvantage mono clusters. London is more like Tokyo in this respect.


----------



## WUNDER-BAUM

Change title to London 2025 , there is no word about other cities here...


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

...Well all you need to do is start posting information about the development of other cities. It's that simple.


----------



## Union Man

^^ Don't you worry about London :| , a super-tall is in the works for The City of London cluster, watch this space.

On another note, I'm looking forward to seeing Hermitage Plaza rise. :cheers:

Istanbul is on another level, the growth is exponential, incredible!


----------



## Birmingham

kisssme said:


> london will never be a front runner with just only one supertall..
> because yes, size matters. and the shard is not in a cluster.. it's alone.


You think London will only ever have one super tall? 

Anyway .. 

London Skyline by Tim Fields, on Flickr


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Personally I don't think it's all about size at all. There are plenty of Asian skylines with huge buildings but not all of them are really aesthetically pleasing or coherent. 

I do agree with the Shard statement, I am not overly fond of it myself or the city skyline for that matter (too many ostentatious towers vying for supremacy), unless of course it gets a few more boxy structures like Heron Tower. That being said the Canary Wharf area is clearly in line for vast changes and it already looks great now, so I don't think any other city has any proposals or amount of proposals to compete with it. Couple that with the other clusters and in my opinion it is a clear frontrunner (which is not saying other cities don't have some great projects in the works).


----------



## IThomas

ROME

Part of the new district near Stadio della Roma. 










Skyscrapers' shapes are different. 

New details will be unveiled in next weeks. :cheers:


----------



## Birmingham

Well apparently there are calls for mid rise developments in London rather than show case towers. 

Ummmm 

So instead of having 50+ 150m towers they want hundreds of commie size tower blocks. 

There is already a massive shortage of housing as it is. Not developing land to its full capacity is just asking for trouble.


----------



## justproject

13-14 Appold Street | Shoreditch | 156m | 45 fl | Proposed
Brand new proposed high rise in London.


----------



## Union Man

This one is unexpected because of its close proximity to the St Paul's sight-lines. Nonetheless I like it. :cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Crocus City | KRASNOGORSK*

15 x 150m+



mr. MyXiN said:


> *Обновили рендеры*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: http://www.crocusgroup.ru/objects/mfk/


----------



## Union Man

^^ Wow 15+ from nothing! Are they residential or office?


----------



## andrea-13

hard to say, I can't think of a european city that has an impressive modern skyline for me

I think Europe goes more along the lines of old world

yes there are cities like frankfurt, london, rotterdam, la defense in paris but for some reason none of them manage to wow me... 

I think classical architecture is Europe's strong point!


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Website (Crocus City)http://www.crocusgroup.ru/objects/mfk/

*(Google Translate)*
Successful business strategy Crocus Group is based on a systematic approach: the construction of housing and business object increases the interest of clients and partners Crocus Group to the business and commercial center located next door.

The company continues to develop, "Crocus City". At the design stage in the city - satellite: multi-housing and business complex (439,665 m2) - 51-storey office tower in the style of hi-tech (153,949 square meters), a residential complex with a total area of ​​113,982 square meters, the largest in Europe, the Holiday Inn with 1 000 rooms (87,015 sq m) and the hotel Mariott Hotel (84 719 sq.m).


----------



## Soriehlam

Da Défense IMO already had surpassed Frankfurt as the best (density+architecture+height) Euro skyline, and the proposed projects will make it even better. Warsaw is emerging as a real contender highrises-wise, and London is still a promisse, but already with some nice views. My list:

1- Paris
2- Frankfurt
3- Warsaw
4- London
5- Moscow? Istanbul?


----------



## izabella93

*most beautiful...*

in the world:Sky Towers (Cluj Napoca):banana:


----------



## izabella93

*the best skyline 2025*

where else? bukarest :dance: no it is only a joke...london? never :hahaha::hahaha::hahaha::hahaha::hahaha::hahaha: singapore it is now and in the future THE skyline in the world :heart:


----------



## Union Man

^^ Are you feeling ok? This thread pertains to Europe and not the whole world.


----------



## Avangard-55

Where will this Krokus-City be built? Is it far away from MIBC?


----------



## KlausDiggy

I have a question Union Man, are you sure that the (Royal London Hospital Tower 2) is 100 meters high?

The building has only 18 floors.

Currently, I work on a list of all 100m highrise buildings in United Kingdom.


----------



## Wolfowitsch

Avangard-55 said:


> Where will this Krokus-City be built? Is it far away from MIBC?


in the city of Krasnogorsk


----------



## Union Man

KlausDiggy said:


> I have a question Union Man, are you sure that the (Royal London Hospital Tower 2) is 100 meters high?
> 
> The building has only 18 floors.
> 
> Currently, I work on a list of all 100m highrise buildings in United Kingdom.


Hey, I can give you the link to the planning document... 

http://legacy.london.gov.uk/mayor/planning_decisions/strategic_dev/2005/apr1405/royal_london_hospital_report.rtf

The AGL heights listed are Tower 1, 97m and Tower 2 101m.

Despite only having 18 floors it is a pretty vast building in person and the London Air Ambulance is based on top of the building.

Have a look at it on Google Earth 3D  .

Good luck with the list, your find outside London there aren't many 100m buildings'.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Avangard-55 said:


> Where will this Krokus-City be built? Is it far away from MIBC?


13 km

https://maps.yandex.ru/?ll=37.61472...7.53783917,55.74809821~-0.15380820,0.07854035


----------



## KlausDiggy

Many thanks, Union Man.


----------



## lowenmeister

Gothenburg,Sweden will have a impressive skyline if this vision comes true. Its will be very impressive for a city of only 500 000,and 1 million metro area.









tallest tower is the approved 265m Karlavagnstornet
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1654179&page=4

the other development is called Regioncity
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1731679

overview of what will be redeveloped


----------



## Union Man

^^ The Karlavagnstornet looks amazing, hope it gets built! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bligh

Here is a list of towers being built in the London Docklands (Canary Wharf and surrounding area) provided by the brilliant SE9 on the London thread.

This list is impressive - especially considering the geographic size of the place:


Topped Out

1. Providence Tower | 136m


Under Construction

2. Baltimore Tower | 150m
3. Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m
4. Dollar Bay | 109m


Site Preparation

5. Newfoundland | 220m
6. Wood Wharf A1 | 204m
7. Wood Wharf E4 | 187m 
8. 1 Park Place | 162m
9. Wood Wharf J3 | 155m
10. Wood Wharf B1 | 155m
11. Wood Wharf A3 | 150m
12. 10 Bank Street | 150m
13. 1 Bank Street | 147m
14. Wood Wharf E2 | 128m
15. Wood Wharf J1 | 106m


Site Demolition

16. South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m
17. Meridian Gate | 182m
18. South Quay Plaza Tower 2 | 115m


Approved

19. City Pride | 233m
20. North Quay Tower 1 | 216m
21. North Quay Tower 2 | 203m | App
22. Wardian London Tower 1 | 183m
23. Wood Wharf F1 | 173m
24. Wardian London Tower 2 | 170m
25. Harbour Central A | 145m
26. Helix London Tower 1 | 127m
27. Harbour Central C | 122m 
28. North Quay Tower 3 | 120m
29. Helix London Tower 2 | 108m


Proposed

30. Hertsmere Tower | 237m
31. Alpha Square 1 | 212m
32. South Quay Plaza Tower 4 | 205m
33. 30 Marsh Wall | 185m
34. Millharbour Village G3 | 142m
35. Millharbour Village G1.1 | 139m 
36. 54 Marsh Wall Tower 1 | 130m
37. Millharbour Village G2.1 | 126m 
38. Alpha Square 2 | 116m
39. Millharbour Village G2.2 | 113m
40. Millharbour Village G4 | 102m


----------



## Union Man

A render of the Canary Wharf Estate, with the addition of Wood Wharf, expected to be completed in 2023.

The render also includes 1 Bank Street, 10 Bank Street and the Newfoundland Tower.


----------



## KøbenhavnK

WOW. It almost looks "North American".


----------



## Poney94200

Before 



















Now



















After

Phare tower ( 297m ) 









Hermiage tower ( 320m x2 )









Trinity tower ( 140m ) 









Alto Tower ( 150m )









Air2 tower ( 202m ) 









Ava tower ( 142m ) 









M2 tower ( Saint Gobain tower ) ( 178m ) 

















Hekla tower ( 220m )


----------



## Turbosnail

andrea-13 said:


> hard to say, I can't think of a european city that has an impressive modern skyline for me
> 
> I think Europe goes more along the lines of old world
> 
> yes there are cities like frankfurt, london, rotterdam, la defense in paris but for some reason none of them manage to wow me...
> 
> I think classical architecture is Europe's strong point!


Agreed, no matter how much European skylines are growing they are still so far behind North America and Asia. The classical architecture is stunning in Europe


----------



## KøbenhavnK

Fantasies.

There is nothing I would love more than The Hermitage Towers to go ahead.

But do even the most politically dumb imbicils think that Russian money will finance Parisian supertalls when France is holding back on the delivery of the the Russian attack hangar ships that they already paid for?

It hurts.

No supertalls for Paris.

Yet ;-) ..... Let's drop the supertalls for now


----------



## cancan-izmir

İzmir , they will be completed in 2018


----------



## Poney94200

Model presented in 2015 mipim for La Defense.
there all the projects and more mentioned by me and kissme !




























There is also an interactive map on the site Epadesa










Here is the link  
http://www.epadesa.fr/la-carte-des-projets.html

sorry for my broken English :hide: :runaway:


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^WOW

:applause::master:


----------



## IThomas

next


----------



## IThomas

Rome unveils *Trilogy*


----------



## DrunkMonkey

- edit


----------



## KlausDiggy

*London (City of London)
*










*Canary Wharf*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Design for new skyscraper in Frankfurt financial district presented.*


*Planned height is 185 meters with 48 floors*
*60000 square meters of gross floor area.*
*Completion in 2018*



































:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt - All highrise projects (>=80m)*



*U/C*
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*New Henninger Tower | 140m | 39 fl | completion 2016*








Source: http://www.henninger-turm.com/#future


*WinX (The Riverside Tower)| 110m | 29 fl | completion 2017-18* 








Source: http://www.winxtower.com/index.php

_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Proposed, Approved*
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


*Metzler Tower (Tessuto) | 185m | 48 fl | start 2015/16 | completion 2018*








Source: http://www.big.dk/


*Tower 1 | 175-180m | 46 fl | start 2016 | completion 2019*








Source: http://www.meurer-architekten.com/?portfolio_page=tower-1-europaviertel-frankfurt-am-main

*Tower 2 | 160-165m | 48 fl | start 2015 | completion 2018*








Source: http://www.kaminiarz-cie.de/projekte/wohnhochhaus-tower-2-europa-allee-frankfurt


*Marienturm | 155m | 37 fl | start ? | completion ?*










*Hochhaus am Polizeipräsidium | 145m | 36 fl | start ? | completion ?*










*Kulturcampus Tower 1 | 140m | 37 fl | start ? | completion ?*









*Kulturcampus Tower 2 | 100m | 28 fl | start ? | completion ?*








http://studioa.eu/

*Messeeingang Süd | 100m | 26 fl | start 2016 | completion 2018*








Source: http://www.cma-arch.de/project.php?idproj=77&idcat=8


*Porsche Design Tower | 100m | 28 fl | start 2016 | completion 2018*








http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Design-des-Porsche-Turms-steht-fest;art675,1528631


*Hotel Tower (Telenorma Areal) | 90m | ?? fl | start ? | completion ?*


*Wohnturm Stiftstraße | 80m | 24 fl | start ? | completion ?*








Source: http://www.maxdudler.com


----------



## il fenomeno

what about tower 2? most attractive proposal anyway.


----------



## lody2mk

It's very good 
I liked this post and images


----------



## kisssme

^^ dis iz nize :cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

il fenomeno said:


> what about tower 2? most attractive proposal anyway.


 Sorry 
I have not noticed, that Tower 2 is missing.


----------



## Poney94200

The defense now totals 5100m of skyscraper
This figure should rise to 7069m if all projects present mipim come true
( I did not count the constructions of less than 100m , even those that make 99)

thank you Google Translate icard:









( this model of MIPIM )


----------



## Union Man

Updated list....

*London*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* The Shard | 309m
*2.* One Canada Square | 235m
*3.* 110 Bishopsgate | 230m
*4.* The Leadenhall Building | 225m
*5.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
*6.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
*7.* Tower 42 | 183m
*8.* St George Wharf Tower | 181m
*9.* 30 St Mary Axe | 180m
*10.* Broadgate Tower | 164m 
*11.* 20 Fenchurch Street | 160m
*12.* One Churchill Place | 156m
*13.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
*14.* 40 Bank Street | 153m 
*15.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
*16.* Guy's Tower | 149m 
*17.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m 
*18.* Strata | 147m
*19.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
*20.* Stratford Halo | 133m
*21.* CityPoint | 127m 
*22.* Willis Building | 125m 
*23.* Euston Tower | 124m
*24.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
*25.* Cromwell Tower | 123m
*26.* Laudedale Tower | 123m
*27.* Shakespeare Tower | 123m
*28.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
*29.* Millbank Tower | 119m
*30.* St. Helen's | 118m 
*31.* Centre Point | 117m
*32.* Empress State Building | 117m 
*33.* The Heron | 112m 
*34.* One West India Quay | 111m 
*35.* Shell Centre | 107m 
*36.* 33 Canada Square | 105m 
*37.* 100 Middlesex Street | 105m
*38.* Pioneer Point North | 105m
*39.* 99 Bishopsgate | 104m
*40.* Ontario Tower | 104m
*41.* Portland House | 101m
*42.* London Hilton On Park Lane | 101m
*43.* Royal London Hospital Tower 2 | 101m
*44.* 125 Old Broad Street Tower | 100m
*45.* Urbanest King's Cross | 100m



*Status: U/C - T/O*

*1.* One Nine Elms Tower 1 | 200m | *U/C*
*2.* 52 Lime Street | 192m | *U/C*
*3.* 100 Bishopsgate | 172m | *U/C*
*4.* One Blackfriars | 163m | *U/C*
*5.* One Nine Elms Tower 2 | 161m | *U/C*
*6.* Principal Place | 161m | *U/C*
*7.* 250 City Road Tower 1 | 155m | *U/C*
*8.* South Bank Tower | 151m | *T/O*
*9.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m | *U/C*
*10.* 360 London | 149m | *U/C*
*11.* 250 City Road Tower 2 | 137m | *U/C*
*12.* Providence Tower | 136m | *T/O*
*13.* Saffron Square | 134m | *T/O*
*14.* Two Fifty One | 134m | *U/C*
*15.* Nine Elms Point | 126m | *U/C*
*16.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m | *U/C*
*17.* One The Elephant | 123m | *T/O*
*18.* Chelsea Waterfront | 122m | *U/C*
*19.* Vauxhall Sky Gardens | 120m | *U/C*
*20.* 261 City Road Lexicon | 115m | *T/O*
*21.* Capital Towers | 112m | *U/C*
*22.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m | *U/C*
*23.* Stratford Central | 103m | *U/C*
*24.* One Angel Court | 101m | *U/C* 
*25.* Skyline Woodberry Down | 101m | *U/C* 




*Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep*

*1.* City Pride | 233m | *App*
*2.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *Site Prep*
*3.* North Quay Tower 1 | 216m | *App*
*4.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *Demo*
*5.* Wood Wharf A1 | 204m | *Site Prep*
*6.* North Quay Tower 2 | 203m | *App*
*7.* One Lansdowme | 203m | *App*
*8.* Wood Wharf E4 | 187m | *App*
*9.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 183m | *App*
*10.* The Madison | 182m | *Demo*
*11.* Wood Wharf F1 | 173m | *App*
*12.* Morello Tower | 172m | *App*
*13.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 170m | *App*
*14.* Aykon | 170m | *App*
*15.* Vauxhall Square Tower 1 | 168m | *App*
*16.* Vauxhall Square Tower 2 | 168m | *App*
*17.* 1 Park Place | 162m | *Site Prep*
*18.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 161m | *App*
*19.* Wood Wharf J3 | 155m | *App*
*20.* Wood Wharf B1 | 155m | *App*
*21.* 40 Leadenhall Street | 154m | *App*
*22.* 1 Merchant Square | 150m | *App*
*23.* Wood Wharf A3 | 150m | *Site Prep*
*24.* 1 Bank Street | 147m | *Site Prep*
*25.* Harbour Central A | 145m | *App*
*26.* Manhattan Loft Gardens | 143m | *Site Prep*
*27.* Millharbour Village G3 | 142m | *App*
*28.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 1 | 141m | *App*
*29.* Imperial West | 141m | *App*
*30.* Canada Water Sites C and E | 140m | *Demo*
*31.* Doon Street Tower | 140m | *App*
*32.* Millharbour Village G1.1 | 139m | *App*
*33.* College Road | 135m | *App*
*34.* The Atlas Building | 134m | *Demo*
*35.* 20 Blackfriars Road | 133m | *App*
*36.* Keybridge House | 129m | *Demo*
*37.* Wood Wharf E2 | 128m | *App*
*38.* Infinity London Tower 1 | 127m | *Site Prep*
*39.* Millharbour Village G2.1 | 126m | *App*
*40.* Elizabeth House Redevelopment | 123m | *App*
*41.* One Crown Place Tower 1 | 123m | *App*
*42.* Stratosphere | 122m | *Site Prep*
*43.* 2 Millharbour B | 122m | *App*
*44.* Harbour Central C | 122m | *App*
*45.* North Quay Tower 3 | 120m | *App*
*46.* Taberner House | 120m | *Demo*
*47.* New Covent Garden Market N9 | 117m | *App*
*48.* Convoys Wharf | 116m | *App*
*49.* The Ram Quarter | 116m | *Site Prep*
*50.* South Quay Plaza Tower 2 | 115m | *Demo*
*51.* The Stage Shoreditch | 115m | *App*
*52.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 2 | 115m | *App*
*53.* 12-20 Wyvil Road | 114m | *App*
*54.* Millharbour Village G2.2 | 113m | *App*
*55.* Ram Brewery | 113m | *Demo*
*56.* The Quill | 110m | *App*
*57.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 108m | *App*
*58.* Infinity Tower 2 | 108m | *Site Prep*
*59.* One Crown Place Tower 2 | 107m | *App*
*60.* White City Green | 107m | *App*
*61.* Wood Wharf J1 | 106m | *App*
*62.* Millharbour Village G4 | 102m | *App*
*63.* New Covent Garden Market N7 | 100m | *App*


*Status: On Hold - Proposed - Rejected*

*1.* 1 Undershaft | 304m | *Pro*
*2.* 22 Bishopsgate | 278m | *Pro*
*3.* Hertsmere Tower | 237m | *Pro*
*4.* Quay House | 228m | *Rej*
*5.* Alpha Square 1 | 212m | *Pro*
*6.* 30 Marsh Wall | 185m | *Pro*
*7.* 225 Marsh Wall | 185m | *Pro*
*8.* Mitsubishi Tower | 168m | *Pro*
*9.* The Goodsyard Tower 1 | 166m | *Pro*
*10.* 13-14 Appold Street | 156m | *Pro*
*11.* 225 Marsh Wall | 154m | *Pro*
*12.* The Goodsyard Tower 2 | 153m | *Pro*
*13.* 10 Bank Street | 150m | *Pro*
*14.* Glengall Quay | 145m | *Pro*
*15.* Gateway Tower | 140m | *Pro*
*16.* Heron Plaza | 135m | *On Hold*
*17.* 54 Marsh Wall Tower 1 | 130m | *Pro*
*18.* The Goodsyard Tower 3 | 130m | *Pro*
*19.* The Goodsyard Tower 4 | 117m | *Pro*
*20.* Alpha Square 2 | 116m | *Pro*
*21.* East India Dock W2 | 114m | *Pro*
*22.* East India Dock E4 | 110m | *Pro*
*23.* 201-207 Shoreditch High Street | 110m | *Pro*
*24.* Whitechapel Square | 105m | *Pro*
*25.* One Portal Way Block 1 | 104m | *Pro*
*26.* Enderby Place and London Cruise Terminal | 102m | *Pro*


*Total: 159*


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*MANCHESTER 2021*

Here's mine including Axis, Cambridge Street, Whitworth, the future 60storey tower and Great Jackson Street Cluster, St Johns, Water Street, Vertical Village etcetc... Every building in this mockup is an actual proposal or project U/C from recent times


----------



## Neitzsche

Turbosnail said:


> Agreed, no matter how much European skylines are growing they are still so far behind North America and Asia. The classical architecture is stunning in Europe


Depends on the criteria you're using to judge skylines really. In terms of sheer size then yes, the main European centres are behind the big cities in Asia, but only really behind NY Chicago and Toronto in NA. But in terms of quality, which personally is more important than scale, Europe can comfortably hold it's own with any region. I'd argue the consistency of design quality for scrapers in the main European centres is comfortably ahead of Asia and at least equal to NA.


----------



## luci203

Best European Skyline is, and will still be by 2025, *MOSCOW*. :guns1:

Great video that focus on the other parts of this amazing city, but still have some shots of the CBD. :uh:






In the classical architecture "category" it is in the same league with Paris or London, but have way better skyscrapers. :rock:

Even for "classic" skyscrapers, for me those stalinist "commie-gothic" buildings are really awesome, and they add some "maturity" to the skyscraper scene, that only the art deco towers in North America does. (no skylines in Asia have skyscrapers so old)


----------



## Union Man

KlausDiggy said:


> *Design for new skyscraper in Frankfurt financial district presented.*
> 
> 
> *Planned height is 185 meters with 48 floors*
> *60000 square meters of gross floor area.*
> *Completion in 2018*


I really like this proposal, any more information or news on it?


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^

More Information on Ctbuh or http://www.dezeen.com


:cheers1:


----------



## kisssme

:soon:

:hi:


----------



## ILTarantino

I want to understand why you Russians are always competing with Europe. It's called inferiority complex, hidden from the historic complex of megalomania plaguing always your country and your politicians.


----------



## saturnspace2

I perfer London : )


----------



## luci203

ILTarantino said:


> I want to understand why you Russians are always competing with Europe.


I expect this from an american, but Russia is in Europe. :bash:

As for competition inside Europe, England is always competing France, Spain with Italy, Sweden with Denmark, Belgium with Holland, and so on. 

and the "matchmaking" can go on... and on... nothing new under the sun.


----------



## ogonek

ILTarantino said:


> I want to understand why you Russians are always competing with Europe. It's called inferiority complex, hidden from the historic complex of megalomania plaguing always your country and your politicians.


----------



## ogonek

luci203 said:


> I expect this from an american, but Russia is in Europe. :bash:
> 
> As for competition inside Europe, England is always competing France, Spain with Italy, Sweden with Denmark, Belgium with Holland, and so on.
> 
> and the "matchmaking" can go on... and on... nothing new under the sun.


excellent:cheers:


----------



## ILTarantino

luci203 said:


> I expect this from an american, but Russia is in Europe. :bash:
> 
> As for competition inside Europe, England is always competing France, Spain with Italy, Sweden with Denmark, Belgium with Holland, and so on.
> 
> and the "matchmaking" can go on... and on... nothing new under the sun.


You have expressed your opinion stating that the architecture of Moscow is better than that of Paris and London. it's your opinion. London is the most visited city in the world, Paris is the third; Moscow... I don't know, is not among the top twenty. And you boast of having a handful of mediocre skyscrapers surrounded by Soviet-style commieblocks. Only the worst suburbs of Naples and Berlin have similar architecture, there is not much to boast about.


----------



## FujiXerox

^ I beg to disagree, Moscow's business center is a beautiful project with unique and pretty awesome individual skyscrapers with a combination of height and density that London and Paris cannot match. It's got like what, 8 out of the 10 tallest buildings in Europe for god's sake.


----------



## luci203

ILTarantino said:


> You have expressed your opinion stating that the architecture of Moscow is better than that of Paris and London. it's your opinion. London is the most visited city in the world, Paris is the third; Moscow... I don't know, is not among the top twenty.


Do you have reading problems? :dunno:

I said Moscow classical architecture is in the same league... and that mean just as good. Not that is better.

And yes, it have better SKYSCRAPERS, since London only have one supertall, Paris have none. 

-------------------------------------------------------

As for number of tourists... is not exactly the most relevant. There are many reasons why a city is visited. Stuff like how accessible it is (how far, how expensive, how easy is to get a visa and stuff), how safe it is, how well advertised is, and many other reasons than architecture. 

I would love to visit Tahiti, but believe me, is not the architecture. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Top cities for international tourists are (cnn. 2015)

Top city destinations by arrivals and growth

1. Hong Kong -- 23,770,200 (6.5%)

2. Singapore -- 21,345,700 (7.7%)

3. Bangkok -- 15,822,600 (14.6%)

4. London -- 15,461,000 (2.3%)

5. Macau -- 13,360,800 (3.4%)

6. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia -- 13,339,500 (6.7%)

7. Shenzhen, China -- 12,100,400 (9.6%)

8. New York City -- 11,618,000 (8.9%)

9. Antalya, Turkey -- 10,296, 600 (-1.6%)

10. Paris -- 9,780,800 (3.3%)

----------------------------------------------------

London, Paris or New York rank higher (1,2 and 3) on total number of tourists, because they have a lot of visitors from own country, so I leave out biased people from own country and only consider international tourists.

------------------------------------------------------

So yes, Moscow might not have many visitors because of distance and putin other reasons, but with your logic, Macau is above New York in architecture or Antalya is above Paris. :nuts:


----------



## ILTarantino

luci203 said:


> Do you have reading problems? :dunno:


No, I haven't.


luci203 said:


> I said Moscow classical architecture is in the same league... and that mean just as good. Not that is better.
> 
> *And yes, it have better SKYSCRAPERS, since London only have one supertall, Paris have none.*


This concept is totally wrong. The skyscrapers of Moscow are "best" only for height. The height is not always synonymous with beauty. We must also consider the harmony with the surroundings of the city.


----------



## Union Man

This thread is being slightly derailed.

Regarding future Europeans skylines, The City of London cluster may potentially get its first super-tall via 1 Undershaft, very early stages at the moment though. However this would considerably change and enhance The City of London cluster, giving it a much needed 'pinnacle'.




















A massing of the potential height for the site. 



Megalothian said:


> ...as previously posted on the 22Bishopsgate thread...


----------



## Union Man

^^ Just to add, that plans for the above building will be submitted this autumn, with the height potentially at 304m.


----------



## ILTarantino

What can you tell us about the height limit of buildings in the City? I thought it was 288 m or so :dunno:


----------



## arno-13

ILTarantino said:


> London is the most visited city in the world, Paris is the third


No and no, Paris is the most visited city in Europe and London is n°2, don't know who is third thow.
I am almost sure they are also the most visited in the world.



luci203 said:


> since London only have one supertall, Paris have none


Tour Eiffel someone ?




luci203 said:


> Top cities for international tourists are (cnn. 2015)
> 
> Top city destinations by arrivals and growth
> 
> 1. Hong Kong -- 23,770,200 (6.5%)
> 
> 2. Singapore -- 21,345,700 (7.7%)
> 
> 3. Bangkok -- 15,822,600 (14.6%)
> 
> 4. London -- 15,461,000 (2.3%)
> 
> 5. Macau -- 13,360,800 (3.4%)
> 
> 6. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia -- 13,339,500 (6.7%)
> 
> 7. Shenzhen, China -- 12,100,400 (9.6%)
> 
> 8. New York City -- 11,618,000 (8.9%)
> 
> 9. Antalya, Turkey -- 10,296, 600 (-1.6%)
> 
> 10. Paris -- 9,780,800 (3.3%)


This list have wrong numbers , as even in 2013, Paris had 16.8 millions of foreign tourists and 15.7 of local ones. Even if the figures for Asian cities were true, and that only Paris figures were wrong (which i highly doubt) the city would rank 3, between Bangkok and Singapore.


----------



## croomm

ILTarantino said:


> I want to understand why you Russians are always competing with Europe. It's called inferiority complex, hidden from the historic complex of megalomania plaguing always your country and your politicians.


As my Russian friends said, Russia is part Europe too so we are not compare themselves with whole Europe. We do it with some European countries (not Italy by the way), because they are more developed than Russia. It is not bad. It is just a sort of incentive for us.

I want to understand why so many freaks always express they hostility to Russia. Perhaps it some sort of complex, isn`t?


----------



## Union Man

arno-13 said:


> No and no, Paris is the most visited city in Europe and London is n°2, don't know who is third thow.
> I am almost sure they are also the most visited in the world.


What source do you have for this, there are countless sources that state London is ahead in this regard. I'm just interested why you think otherwise? 

2015 MasterCard Global Destinations Cities Index

www.forbes.com

edition.cnn.com/2015travel



> Tour Eiffel someone ?


Is a structure and not classed as a habitable building, in the same way the BT Tower in London is 177m in height, however is not a skyscraper as it's not habitable.

Anyway this sort of debate Isn't what this thread is for, by all means discuss which European city will have the best Skyline in 10 years time, anything else is off topic!


----------



## bus driver

del


----------



## arno-13

Union Man said:


> What source do you have for this, there are countless sources that state London is ahead in this regard. I'm just interested why you think otherwise?
> 
> 2015 MasterCard Global Destinations Cities Index
> 
> www.forbes.com
> 
> edition.cnn.com/2015travel


Yes : http://www.visitparisregion.com/

As i have frequently explained on ssc, it is often only central Paris (2.6 millions inhabitants) that is part of the numbers instead of the whole city (+/-11.5 million inhabitants). For instance Eurodisney and Versailles are not part of these numbers.
Other sources (official and french) only counted people sleeping in hotels (excluding auberges de jeunesses, camping, rent a house...)




Union Man said:


> Is a structure and not classed as a habitable building, in the same way the BT Tower in London is 177m in height, however is not a skyscraper as it's not habitable.
> 
> Anyway this sort of debate Isn't what this thread is for, by all means discuss which European city will have the best Skyline in 10 years time, anything else is off topic!


I'll give you this point as it's true that Eiffel tower is non habitable (but we could argue that the first floors have is visitables, and that a restaurant is on top of the building.

You are also right that this is not the good thread, my apologies.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Ekaterinburg


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^We need more information about this.


----------



## Blackhavvk

This skyscraper Catherine. . Height - 300 meters. 62 floors. It will be built to the 300 anniversary of Ekaterinburg (2022). More information in Russian. Use Google translate


AlMax said:


> *Её будут звать "Екатерина": УГМК начнёт строить 300-метровый небоскрёб рядом с башней "Исеть"
> 
> Она станет самым высоким зданием "Екатеринбург-Сити" и будет закончена к 300-летию города.*
> 
> "Екатерину" и концерт-холл построят к 300-летию Екатеринбурга.
> В УГМК озвучили планы по строительству нового небоскрёба на площадке "Екатеринбург-Сити". Об этом стало известно накануне Иннопрома. Завтра будет подписано соответствующее соглашение с мэрией Екатеринбурга.
> 
> "Екатерина" – это 300-метровое многофункциональное здание, которое станет самым высоким небоскрёбом комплекса в частности и Екатеринбурга в целом. Небоскрёб должен украсить город к его 300-летию. Ранее самое высокое здание комплекса планировали назвать "Урал".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> – После ввода в эксплуатацию "Екатерина" станет самым высоким небоскрёбом не только делового квартала "Екатеринбург-Сити", но и всей уральской столицы. *62-этажная башня высотой около 300 метров и общей площадью 124 тысячи квадратных метров* расположится на пересечении улиц Бориса Ельцина и Челюскинцев и уравновесит по композиции уже построенную УГМК башню "Исеть", – рассказал Е1.RU представитель УГМК.
> 
> К возведению "Екатерины" планируется приступить в 2018 году, а завершить стройку в 2022 году.
> 
> Напомним, концепция "Екатеринбург-Сити" предполагает строительство на площади в 7,5 гектара в квадрате улиц Челюскинцев, Бориса Ельцина, Боевых Дружин и Октябрьской Революции более 400 тысяч квадратных метров коммерческих, торговых площадей и апартаментов, а также объектов социальной инфраструктуры. Презентовали обновлённый проект комплекса в прошлом году в сентябре.
> 
> Ранее проект комплекса – с башнями "Исеть", "Урал", "Татищев" и "Де Геннин" – спроектировало французское архитектурное бюро Жана Пистра. Впоследствии "медники" отказались от него в пользу проекта немецких архитекторов Хельмута Яна и Вернера Зобека. На месте комплекса расположено несколько купеческих усадеб (некоторые - памятники архитектуры), поэтому против строительства комплекса в этом месте нередко протестует ряд общественников.
> 
> Основу комплекса должны составить четыре высотки, расположенные по углам застраиваемого квартала, а также здания меньшей этажности между ними. В центре "Екатеринбург-Сити" разместится общественная зона с торговыми, досуговыми и социальными объектами.
> 
> Одним из них должен стать универсальный зал с возможностью организации акустических концертов до 2 000 мест. Предположительно, это будет здание высотой 25 метров и общей площадью 25 тысяч квадратных метров. Строительство концерт-холла планируется начать в 2020 году, а закончить в 2023 году.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.e1.ru/news/spool/news_id-426502.html


PS Full project of Ekaterinburg sity


----------



## Blackhavvk

MOSCOW


dars-dm said:


> Могут построить что-то очень высокое


----------



## ogonek

Awesome


----------



## Birmingham

*NC-LDN *posted this. Looks good. Take into account the skyline of stratford, Canary Wharf, Greenwich Peninsular, Nine Elms, Elephant and Castle and London is going to be pretty special.


----------



## Union Man

^^ It will be interesting to see the final design of 1 Undershaft.


----------



## Birmingham

I love the fact that you can see cleopatras needle in the foreground of that pic.


----------



## justproject

*Batumi, Georgia*


----------



## meds

*Izmir*

Evolution of Bayraklı district - 3 more buildings will be added next year 



Influence said:


> Bu da İzmir'inki olsun. Bu sefer Gordion'un hatrına daha yavaş ayarladım. Fotolar Meds'e aittir
> 
> 
> *2012 - 2015*


----------



## justproject

Evolution of *Batumi, Georgia*

P.S. + 5 U/C and few approved skyscrapers


----------



## Poney94200

Paris 13, secteur massena / bruneseau
Duo tower ( 180m / 122m )
Other tower ( ???m )


----------



## KlausDiggy

Hit_by_the_Neptunes said:


> The highrise projects "Danube Flats" (163m) and TrIIIple (114m,110m,100m) are now approved. The start of construction should be mid 2016.
> 
> Danube Flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TrIIIple:


kay:


----------



## Wessel

DCFC1 said:


> Can we have a seperate thread for best Rotterdam and best Warsaw pics ?


No worries. Rotterdam pretty much checked out on builing large.


----------



## Union Man

Updated list....

*London*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* The Shard | 309m
*2.* One Canada Square | 235m
*3.* 110 Bishopsgate | 230m
*4.* The Leadenhall Building | 225m
*5.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
*6.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
*7.* Tower 42 | 183m
*8.* St George Wharf Tower | 181m
*9.* 30 St Mary Axe | 180m
*10.* Broadgate Tower | 164m 
*11.* 20 Fenchurch Street | 160m
*12.* One Churchill Place | 156m
*13.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
*14.* 40 Bank Street | 153m 
*15.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
*16.* Guy's Tower | 149m 
*17.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m 
*18.* Strata | 147m
*19.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
*20.* Stratford Halo | 133m
*21.* CityPoint | 127m 
*22.* Willis Building | 125m 
*23.* Euston Tower | 124m
*24.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
*25.* Cromwell Tower | 123m
*26.* Laudedale Tower | 123m
*27.* Shakespeare Tower | 123m
*28.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
*29.* Millbank Tower | 119m
*30.* St. Helen's | 118m 
*31.* Centre Point | 117m
*32.* Empress State Building | 117m 
*33.* The Heron | 112m 
*34.* One West India Quay | 111m 
*35.* Shell Centre | 107m 
*36.* 33 Canada Square | 105m 
*37.* 100 Middlesex Street | 105m
*38.* Pioneer Point North | 105m
*39.* 99 Bishopsgate | 104m
*40.* Ontario Tower | 104m
*41.* Portland House | 101m
*42.* London Hilton On Park Lane | 101m
*43.* Royal London Hospital Tower 2 | 101m
*44.* 125 Old Broad Street Tower | 100m
*45.* Urbanest King's Cross | 100m



*Status: U/C - T/O*

*1.* One Nine Elms Tower 1 | 200m | *U/C*
*2.* 52 Lime Street | 192m | *U/C*
*3.* 100 Bishopsgate | 172m | *U/C*
*4.* One Blackfriars | 163m | *U/C*
*5.* One Nine Elms Tower 2 | 161m | *U/C*
*6.* Principal Place | 161m | *U/C*
*7.* 250 City Road Tower 1 | 155m | *U/C*
*8.* South Bank Tower | 151m | *T/O*
*9.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m | *U/C*
*10.* 360 London | 149m | *U/C*
*11.* 250 City Road Tower 2 | 137m | *U/C*
*12.* Providence Tower | 136m | *T/O*
*13.* Saffron Square | 134m | *T/O*
*14.* Two Fifty One | 134m | *U/C*
*15.* Nine Elms Point | 126m | *U/C*
*16.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m | *U/C*
*17.* One The Elephant | 123m | *T/O*
*18.* Chelsea Waterfront | 122m | *U/C*
*19.* Vauxhall Sky Gardens | 120m | *U/C*
*20.* 261 City Road Lexicon | 115m | *T/O*
*21.* Capital Towers | 112m | *U/C*
*22.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m | *U/C*
*23.* Stratford Central | 103m | *U/C*
*24.* One Angel Court | 101m | *U/C* 
*25.* Skyline Woodberry Down | 101m | *U/C* 



*Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep*

*1.* City Pride | 233m | *App*
*2.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *Site Prep*
*3.* North Quay Tower 1 | 216m | *App*
*4.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *Demo*
*5.* Wood Wharf A1 | 204m | *Site Prep*
*6.* North Quay Tower 2 | 203m | *App*
*7.* One Lansdowme | 203m | *App*
*8.* Wood Wharf E4 | 187m | *App*
*9.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 183m | *App*
*10.* The Madison | 182m | *Demo*
*11.* Wood Wharf F1 | 173m | *App*
*12.* Morello Tower | 172m | *App*
*13.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 170m | *App*
*14.* Aykon | 170m | *App*
*15.* Vauxhall Square Tower 1 | 168m | *App*
*16.* Vauxhall Square Tower 2 | 168m | *App*
*17.* 1 Park Place | 162m | *Site Prep*
*18.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 161m | *App*
*19.* Wood Wharf J3 | 155m | *App*
*20.* Wood Wharf B1 | 155m | *App*
*21.* 40 Leadenhall Street | 154m | *App*
*22.* 1 Merchant Square | 150m | *App*
*23.* Wood Wharf A3 | 150m | *Site Prep*
*24.* 1 Bank Street | 147m | *Site Prep*
*25.* Harbour Central A | 145m | *App*
*26.* Manhattan Loft Gardens | 143m | *Site Prep*
*27.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 1 | 141m | *App*
*28.* Imperial West | 141m | *App*
*29.* Canada Water Sites C and E | 140m | *Demo*
*30.* Doon Street Tower | 140m | *App*
*31.* College Road | 135m | *App*
*32.* The Atlas Building | 134m | *Demo*
*33.* 20 Blackfriars Road | 133m | *App*
*34.* Keybridge House | 129m | *Demo*
*35.* Wood Wharf E2 | 128m | *App*
*36.* Infinity London Tower 1 | 127m | *Site Prep*
*37.* Shell Centre Building 4a | 127m | *App*
*38.* Elizabeth House Redevelopment | 123m | *App*
*39.* One Crown Place Tower 1 | 123m | *App*
*40.* Stratosphere | 122m | *Site Prep*
*41.* Harbour Central C | 122m | *App*
*42.* North Quay Tower 3 | 120m | *App*
*43.* Taberner House | 120m | *Demo*
*44.* New Covent Garden Market N9 | 117m | *App*
*45.* Convoys Wharf | 116m | *App*
*46.* The Ram Quarter | 116m | *Site Prep*
*47.* South Quay Plaza Tower 2 | 115m | *Demo*
*48.* The Stage Shoreditch | 115m | *Demo*
*49.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 2 | 115m | *App*
*50.* 12-20 Wyvil Road | 114m | *App*
*51.* Ram Brewery | 113m | *Demo*
*52.* The Quill | 110m | *App*
*53.* Shell Centre Building 3 | 110m | *App*
*54.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 108m | *App*
*55.* Infinity Tower 2 | 108m | *Site Prep*
*56.* One Crown Place Tower 2 | 107m | *App*
*57.* White City Green | 107m | *App*
*58.* Wood Wharf J1 | 106m | *App*
*59.* Shell Centre Building 4b | 105m | *App*
*60.* Enderby Place and London Cruise Terminal | 102m | *App*
*61.* New Covent Garden Market N7 | 100m | *App*



*Status: On Hold - Proposed - Rejected*

*1.* 1 Undershaft | 304m | *Pro*
*2.* 22 Bishopsgate | 278m | *Pro*
*3.* Hertsmere Tower | 237m | *Pro*
*4.* Quay House | 228m | *Rej*
*5.* Alpha Square 1 | 212m | *Pro*
*6.* 30 Marsh Wall | 185m | *Pro*
*7.* 225 Marsh Wall | 185m | *Pro*
*8.* Mitsubishi Tower | 168m | *Pro*
*9.* The Goodsyard Tower 1 | 166m | *Pro*
*10.* 13-14 Appold Street | 156m | *Pro*
*11.* 225 Marsh Wall | 154m | *Pro*
*12.* The Goodsyard Tower 2 | 153m | *Pro*
*13.* 10 Bank Street | 150m | *Pro*
*14.* Glengall Quay | 145m | *Pro*
*15.* Millharbour Village G3 | 142m | *Rej*
*16.* Gateway Tower | 140m | *Pro*
*17.* Millharbour Village G1.1 | 139m | *Rej*
*18.* Heron Plaza | 135m | *On Hold*
*19.* 54 Marsh Wall Tower 1 | 130m | *Pro*
*20.* The Goodsyard Tower 3 | 130m | *Pro*
*21.* Millharbour Village G2.1 | 126m | *Rej*
*22.* Millharbour Village G1.3 | 122m | *Rej*
*23.* The Goodsyard Tower 4 | 117m | *Pro*
*24.* Alpha Square 2 | 116m | *Pro*
*25.* East India Dock W2 | 114m | *Pro*
*26.* Millharbour Village G2.2 | 113m | *Rej*
*27.* East India Dock E4 | 110m | *Pro*
*28.* 201-207 Shoreditch High Street | 107m | *Pro*
*29.* Whitechapel Square | 105m | *Pro*
*30.* One Portal Way Block 1 | 104m | *Pro*
*31.* Millharbour Village G4 | 102m | *Rej*


*Total: 162*


----------



## Union Man

I like the above Danube Flats and TrIIIple. ^^


----------



## vinttt

*Moscow*









http://www.novostroykin.ru/novostroyki/all/4094/fotos/


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

Wrong Thread


----------



## werner10

^^^ Ofcourse, nobody knows how the future will unfold. But this statement could be a little to crude - if you asked me... 
Since Rotterdam´s Wilhelminapier project is still on course. Although some designs are not in the final stages of development or have already been changed.



rotterdam sky-high said:


> Wilhelminapier:
> 
> 1x160m. New Orleans
> 1x139m. Montevideo
> 1x175m. Baltimore
> 1x154m. Havana
> 3x70m. San Fransisco,Boston, Philadelphia
> 1x149m De Rotterdam
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> This is the Wilhelminapier in the future:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore, 175m.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Orleans, 160m.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> De Rotterdam, 149m.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Havana, 154m.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Fransisco,Boston, Philadelphia, 3x70m.:




The 200m+ Zalmhaven-toren project is still active








by AD.nl









by rtmxl.nl

And also several smaller projects are in the making to produce even more density... Here are two examples, but there are more:


hoogbouwe said:


> *Wijnhaven 69*
> 
> New tower proposed located in the Maritiem District (part of the center).
> 
> - Location - 98 homes - 85 m - Website - Forum thread - Architect -
> 
> Renders:


Or


hoogbouwe said:


> *Cooltower*
> 
> Tower was announced a month ago on a property event (Provada).
> 
> - Location - 180 homes - 110 m - Forum thread - Architect - Start construction: January 2016
> 
> Design:



Bonus:
Rotterdam's skyline as it is already... >>>>


SASH said:


> R'dam > Nijmegen > Utrecht > R'dam by shorad, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

Thanks Werner10, it's good to see that there is going to be future developments in Rotterdam.


----------



## kroten

Warsaw in 2014...










...and the same photo with u/c(some of them are already topped out) and few planned towers: 










For more check this thread 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1817567


----------



## justproject

Axis Towers in Tbilisi, Georgia 
height: 2x 142m


----------



## KlausDiggy

kroten said:


> ...and the same photo with u/c(some of them are already topped out) and few planned towers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more check this thread
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1817567



Even with these towers Warsaw will not come close to Frankfurt.


----------



## stop that

KlausDiggy said:


> Even with these towers Warsaw will not come close to Frankfurt.


Of course not, but it's still impressive how much Warsaw has grown in the last few years. Frankfurt has much better quality towers tho and taller


----------



## Poney94200

La Défense with 
Hermitage 320m x2
Phare 297m
Hekla 220m ??










Renovation of montparnasse tower


----------



## Poney94200

Missing only Hermitage tower ( 320m x2 )
If someone could add


----------



## stop that

Recladd of montparnasse looks good, it just needs some friends to join it


----------



## Poney94200

stop that said:


> Recladd of montparnasse looks good, it just needs some friends to join it



With the renovation , going from 210 to 224 meters! 
And I think it can improve vision that Parisians have this tower ... (they hate there ) . And as they hate there , I think it is doomed to remain friendless. 
We prefer to build towers of Defense to expand the first European business district without deteriorate the image of the skyline of the historic center of Paris 

Google translate... sorry --'


----------



## Grimbarian

Where abouts is the Tour Triangle going to be on the Paris skyline? Paris is definitely going going to look great in a few years, though not entirely sure I'm a fan of the Hermitage Towers.


----------



## Poney94200

The tower will be located in the fifteenth arrondissement of Paris . At Versaille door . This is where stands the motor show by example! Triangle will be a solitary tower ! With Hermitage, Paris would gain recognition !

Google translate..


----------



## WMS

wow, such a nice inspiration


----------



## kisssme

WMS said:


> wow, such a nice inspiration


i love it :cheers:


----------



## kisssme

Poney94200 said:


> The tower will be located in the thirteenth arrondissement of Paris . At Versaille door . This is where stands the motor show by example! Triangle will be a solitary tower ! With Hermitage, Paris would gain recognition !
> 
> Google translate..


----------



## Union Man

It's true that we don't hear much about 50-100m buildings, even though they are crucial to the bulk of a skyline; especially European skylines. 



KlausDiggy said:


> ^^examples


There are to many to list, however your find everything under construction in London, here.


----------



## Union Man

This is currently everything Under Construction, Site Prep and Demo in London's three main clusters and its surrounding area. The three clusters being, Canary Wharf, City of London and Nine Elms; all these projects should be completed by 2025. 



*Canary Wharf*


*City Pride - 233m*












*Newfoundland - 220m*












*South Quay Plaza - 215/115m*












*Wood Wharf - 204/150m*












*Meridian Gate - 182m*












*One Park Place - 162m*












*Baltimore Tower - 150m*












*1 Bank Street - 147m*












*Providence Tower - 136m*












*Novotel Canary Wharf - 124m*












*Dollar Bay - 109m*












*City of London*


*52 Lime Street - 192m*












*100 Bishopsgate - 172m*












*Principal Tower - 163m*












*250 City Road - 155/137m*












*Heron Plaza - 135m*












*The Atlas Building - 134m*












*Lexicon - 115m*












*The Stage Shoreditch - 115m*












*One Angel Court - 101m*












*Nine Elms*


*One Nine Elms - 200/161m*












*Nine Elms Point - 126m*












*SkyGardens - 120m*


----------



## IThomas

*Milan* 
I've made sketch maps about some areas interested by big developments :cheers:


----------



## stop that

Nice work union man, it would be good to see all the other towers going up that aren't in the city cluster/canary wharf/nine elms. I think there are probably more towers going up outside of the big three clusters than in them


----------



## iamtheSTIG

delete


----------



## iamtheSTIG

*Manchester 2020*

Since I last posted this render of mine, I've added 4 new 100m+ towers

Top 25:

1)	Great Jackson 1 (198m)
2)	Beetham (169m)
3)	St John’s Place (165m)
4)	Great Jackson 2 (157m)
5)	Trinity Fields 1 (152m)
6)	Great Jackson 3 (132m)
7)	St John’s Tower 2 (132m)
8)	River St Tower (125m)
9)	CIS (118m)
10)	10-12 Whitworth St (117m)
11)	Great Jackson 4 (115m)
12)	Great Jackson 5 (115m)
13)	Norton Court (110.3m)
14)	St John’s Tower 3 (109m)
15)	City Tower (107m)
16)	New Wakefield St (106m)
17)	Angel Gardens (106m)
18)	Oxygen Tower (103m)
19)	Trinity Fields 2 (100m)
20)	Trinity Fields 3 (96m)
21)	Axis (93m)
22)	Middlewood Locks Plot I (93m)
23)	No. 1 Spinningfields (92m)
24)	Arndale Tower (90m)
25)	One Greengate (88m)


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Wow, I hope all of these new towers are realized.

:cheers:


----------



## stop that

Some canary wharf news for London. 


10 new towers were approved for canary wharf yesterday called millharbour village. With all the other developments Canary wharf is going to be huge.

JP Morgan are to build a new headquarters at canary wharf, the riverside south plot will consist of three towers including residential.

Two new towers have applied for planning permission at canary wharf called the Cuba street towers and will be 134m and 85m.

A new proposal has applied for planning permission for a residential tower of 181m at 225 marsh wall in canary wharf.

A project for a residential tower is to be submitted at 30 marsh wall in canary wharf and will likely only be about 150m


----------



## KlausDiggy

----


----------



## Union Man

The thread 'Skyscraper Developments In Europe', has been merged into this larger thread as they all pertain to future skyscraper developments in Europe.


----------



## Union Man

Updated list.... I think this is correct, may be missing some projects.

*London*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* The Shard | 309m
*2.* One Canada Square | 235m
*3.* 110 Bishopsgate | 230m
*4.* The Leadenhall Building | 225m
*5.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
*6.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
*7.* Tower 42 | 183m
*8.* St George Wharf Tower | 181m
*9.* 30 St Mary Axe | 180m
*10.* Broadgate Tower | 164m 
*11.* 20 Fenchurch Street | 160m
*12.* One Churchill Place | 156m
*13.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
*14.* 40 Bank Street | 153m 
*15.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
*16.* Guy's Tower | 149m 
*17.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m 
*18.* Strata | 147m
*19.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
*20.* Stratford Halo | 133m
*21.* CityPoint | 127m 
*22.* Willis Building | 125m 
*23.* Euston Tower | 124m
*24.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
*25.* Cromwell Tower | 123m
*26.* Laudedale Tower | 123m
*27.* Shakespeare Tower | 123m
*28.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
*29.* Millbank Tower | 119m
*30.* St. Helen's | 118m 
*31.* Centre Point | 117m
*32.* Empress State Building | 117m 
*33.* The Heron | 112m 
*34.* One West India Quay | 111m 
*35.* Shell Centre | 107m 
*36.* 33 Canada Square | 105m 
*37.* 100 Middlesex Street | 105m
*38.* Pioneer Point North | 105m
*39.* 99 Bishopsgate | 104m
*40.* Ontario Tower | 104m
*41.* Portland House | 101m
*42.* London Hilton On Park Lane | 101m
*43.* Royal London Hospital Tower 2 | 101m
*44.* 125 Old Broad Street Tower | 100m
*45.* Urbanest King's Cross | 100m



*Status: U/C - T/O*

*1.* City Pride | 233m | *U/C*
*2.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *U/C*
*3.* One Nine Elms Tower 1 | 200m | *U/C*
*4.* 52 Lime Street | 192m | *U/C*
*5.* 100 Bishopsgate | 172m | *U/C*
*6.* One Blackfriars | 163m | *U/C*
*7.* One Nine Elms Tower 2 | 161m | *U/C*
*8.* Principal Place | 161m | *U/C*
*9.* 250 City Road Tower 1 | 155m | *U/C*
*10.* South Bank Tower | 151m | *T/O*
*11.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m | *U/C*
*12.* 360 London | 149m | *U/C*
*13.* Manhattan Loft Gardens | 143m | *U/C*
*14.* 250 City Road Tower 2 | 137m | *U/C*
*15.* Providence Tower | 136m | *T/O*
*16.* The Atlas Building | 134m | *U/C*
*17.* Saffron Square | 134m | *T/O*
*18.* Two Fifty One | 134m | *U/C*
*19.* Nine Elms Point | 126m | *U/C*
*20.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m | *U/C*
*21.* One The Elephant | 123m | *T/O*
*22.* Chelsea Waterfront | 122m | *U/C*
*23.* Stratosphere | 122m | *U/C*
*24.* Vauxhall Sky Gardens | 120m | *U/C*
*25.* 261 City Road Lexicon | 115m | *T/O*
*26.* Capital Towers | 112m | *U/C*
*27.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m | *U/C*
*28.* Stratford Central | 103m | *U/C*
*29.* One Angel Court | 101m | *U/C* 
*30.* Skyline Woodberry Down | 101m | *U/C* 



*Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep*

*1.* North Quay Tower 1 | 216m | *App*
*2.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *Demo*
*3.* Wood Wharf A1 | 204m | *Site Prep*
*4.* North Quay Tower 2 | 203m | *App*
*5.* One Lansdowme | 203m | *App*
*6.* Wood Wharf E4 | 187m | *App*
*7.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 183m | *App*
*8.* The Madison | 182m | *Demo*
*9.* Wood Wharf F1 | 173m | *App*
*10.* Morello Tower | 172m | *App*
*11.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 170m | *App*
*12.* Aykon | 170m | *App*
*13.* Mitsubishi Tower | 168m | *App*
*14.* Vauxhall Square Tower 1 | 168m | *App*
*15.* Vauxhall Square Tower 2 | 168m | *App*
*16.* 1 Park Place | 162m | *Site Prep*
*17.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 161m | *App*
*18.* 13-14 Appold Street | 156m | *App*
*19.* Wood Wharf J3 | 155m | *App*
*20.* Wood Wharf B1 | 155m | *App*
*21.* 40 Leadenhall Street | 154m | *App*
*22.* 1 Merchant Square | 150m | *App*
*23.* 10 Bank Street | 150m | *Site Prep*
*24.* Wood Wharf A3 | 150m | *Site Prep*
*25.* 1 Bank Street | 147m | *Site Prep*
*26.* Harbour Central A | 145m | *App*
*27.* Millharbour Village G3 | 142m | *App*
*28.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 1 | 141m | *App*
*29.* Imperial West | 141m | *App*
*30.* Canada Water Sites C and E | 140m | *Demo*
*31.* Doon Street Tower | 140m | *App*
*32.* Millharbour Village G1.1 | 139m | *App*
*33.* College Road | 135m | *App*
*34.* Heron Plaza | 135m | *Site Prep*
*35.* 20 Blackfriars Road | 133m | *App*
*36.* Keybridge House | 129m | *Demo*
*37.* Wood Wharf E2 | 128m | *App*
*38.* Infinity London Tower 1 | 127m | *Site Prep*
*39.* Southbank Place 4a | 127m | *Demo*
*40.* Millharbour Village G2.1 | 126m | *App*
*41.* Elizabeth House Redevelopment | 123m | *App*
*42.* One Crown Place Tower 1 | 123m | *App*
*43.* Millharbour Village G1.3 | 122m | *App*
*44.* Harbour Central C | 122m | *App*
*45.* North Quay Tower 3 | 120m | *App*
*46.* Taberner House | 120m | *Demo*
*47.* New Covent Garden Market N9 | 117m | *App*
*48.* Convoys Wharf | 116m | *App*
*49.* The Ram Quarter | 116m | *Site Prep*
*50.* South Quay Plaza Tower 2 | 115m | *Demo*
*51.* The Stage | 115m | *Demo*
*52.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 2 | 115m | *App*
*53.* Grand South | 114m | *App*
*54.* Millharbour Village G2.2 | 113m | *App*
*55.* The Quill | 110m | *App*
*56.* Southbank Place 3 | 110m | *Demo*
*57.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 108m | *App*
*58.* Infinity Tower 2 | 108m | *Site Prep*
*59.* One Crown Place Tower 2 | 107m | *App*
*60.* White City Green | 107m | *App*
*61.* Wood Wharf J1 | 106m | *App*
*62.* Southbank Place 4b | 105m | *Demo*
*63.* One Portal Way Block 1 | 104m | *App*
*64.* Enderby Place and London Cruise Terminal | 102m | *App*
*65.* Peninsula Central East | 102m | *Site Prep*
*66.* Millharbour Village G4 | 102m | *App*
*67.* New Covent Garden Market N7 | 100m | *App*



*Status: On Hold - Proposed - Rejected*

*1.* 1 Undershaft | 304m | *Pro*
*2.* 22 Bishopsgate | 278m | *Pro*
*3.* Hertsmere Tower | 237m | *Pro*
*4.* Quay House | 228m | *Rej*
*5.* 31 London Road | 224m | *Pro*
*6.* Alpha Square 1 | 216m | *Pro*
*7.* 30 Marsh Wall | 185m | *Pro*
*8.* 225 Marsh Wall | 185m | *Pro*
*9.* The Goodsyard Tower 1 | 166m | *Pro*
*10.* 225 Marsh Wall | 154m | *Pro*
*11.* The Goodsyard Tower 2 | 153m | *Pro*
*12.* Glengall Quay | 145m | *Pro*
*13.* Gateway Tower | 140m | *Pro*
*14.* Cherry Park | 135m | *Pro*
*15.* Cuba Street | 134m | *Pro*
*16.* The Goodsyard Tower 3 | 130m | *Pro*
*17.* Alpha Square 2 | 121m | *Pro*
*18.* The Goodsyard Tower 4 | 117m | *Pro*
*19.* East India Dock W2 | 114m | *Pro*
*20.* East India Dock E4 | 110m | *Pro*
*21.* 201-207 Shoreditch High Street | 107m | *Pro*
*22.* Whitechapel Square | 105m | *Pro*


*Total: 164*


----------



## stop that

Impressive. There is also about 80 50 -100m towers going up all over london.

With complete/uc/prep london now tops the eu in all four categories
100m+
150m+
200m+
300m+

With europe as a whole I think it will be difficult to match istanbul in total number of 100m+ towers but I can see london passing moscow soon.

Did you include the greenwich towers in your list


----------



## stop that

I think you missed the blades and that other e&c tower called the something triangle?

Also the two landowne towers

And south quay plaza tower three


----------



## Quicksilver

Union Man said:


> Updated list.... I think this is correct, may be missing some projects.
> 
> *London*
> 
> 
> *Status: Completed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Status: U/C - T/O*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep*
> 
> 
> *34.* Heron Plaza | 135m | *Site Prep*


I would move this one into U/C


----------



## Quicksilver

stop that said:


> With europe as a whole I think it will be difficult to match istanbul in total number of 100m+ towers but I can see london passing moscow soon.


Would be hard to overcome Moscow as they have something like 150 completed towers alone. This means Moscow should stop building anything higher than 100m and London should complete all its towers on the list to overcome Moscow. Still impressive, as who would thought about 15 years that it can even match Moscow in some distant future.


----------



## stop that

Quicksilver said:


> Would be hard to overcome Moscow as they have something like 150 completed towers alone. This means Moscow should stop building anything higher than 100m and London should complete all its towers on the list to overcome Moscow. Still impressive, as who would thought about 15 years that it can even match Moscow in some distant future.


Never realised they had that many. If thsts the case then yes it would take some years too pass them. They will likely lead in supertalls for many years also


----------



## caohoangnam114

| 261m	| Sapphire Tower
| 211m | Spine Tower
| 195m	| Anthill Residence 1
| 195m	| Anthill Residence 2
| 188m	| Varyap Meridian A Block
| 185m | Ronesans Tower
| 181m	| IS Bankasi Tower I
| 181m	| My Towerland Tower
| 180m | Nida Palladium
| 180m	| Varyap Meridian C Block
| 179m	| Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center
| 178m | Torun Tower
| 173m | Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower 1
| 173m | Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower 2
| 173m | Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower 3
| 170m | Zorlu Levent Tower


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Paris skyscraper projects*

New TGI | 160m | U/C










Hermitage Plaza | 2 x 324m
Tour Hekla | 231m
Tour Air2 | 203m
Tour Sisters | 200m + 100m
Tour Triangle | 180m
Tour DUO | 175m
Tour Saint - Gobain | 174m
Tour Trinity | 167m (151m without spire)
Tour ALTO | 159m



Axel76NG said:


> There you go


*Tour Triangle*


----------



## kisssme

^^ + an 15th tower near the arena at la defense, the renovated and recladed montparnasse and , according to RTL radio station, there are rumors that 2 other skycrapers will be built next to montparnasse tower :gossip:


----------



## stop that

TOP EUROPEAN SKYLINE 2025


1. LONDON
2. MOSCOW
3. ISTANBUL
.
.
.
.
.
. 
10. EVERYBODY ELSE


----------



## R.T.

The same as now !

The top 5:
Warsaw, Frankfurt, Paris, Moscow, Istanbul.


And maybe London, if they built their project.


----------



## Axelferis

kisssme said:


> ^^ + an 15th tower near the arena at la defense, the renovated and recladed montparnasse and , according to RTL radio station, there are rumors that 2 other skycrapers will be built next to montparnasse tower :gossip:



Rumors said to me that legal justic action will be undertaken against every tower project


----------



## kisssme

Axelferis said:


> Rumors said to me that legal justic action will be undertaken against every tower project


fact says that NEVER a legal action has cancelled a building permit for a tower so far. when a tower project was cancelled it has always been because of other factors. even the most controversial project have ALWAYS been approved by the justice (hermitage, samaritaine..)


----------



## stop that

R.T. said:


> The same as now !
> 
> The top 5:
> Warsaw, Frankfurt, Paris, Moscow, Istanbul.
> 
> 
> And maybe London, if they built their project.


LOL. London allready has more towers than any other eu city, it's towers are also taller and of better quality.
London actually builds it's towers. I read somewhere that london has more 100m+ uc/prep than the whole of the eu combined. I didn't believe it but I checked and it's true. In every category it's allready top of eu.
Londons competitors are istanbul and Moscow. Europe has been split into two groups now, which becomes clearer and clearer with each passing month.

TOP GROUP (london/moscow/istanbul)
BOTTOM GROUP (everybody else)
For this to change I think is impossible, the gap is still getting bigger every day.


----------



## ILTarantino

Yes, but nowdays Paris has 73 100+ buildings, London has about 50. 
We have to wait 3-4 or more years before London exceeds Paris (Paris also has its own projects, including two supertalls)


----------



## Union Man

stop that said:


> LOL. London allready has more towers than any other eu city, it's towers are also taller and of better quality.
> London actually builds it's towers. I read somewhere that london has more 100m+ uc/prep than the whole of the eu combined. I didn't believe it but I checked and it's true. In every category it's allready top of eu.
> Londons competitors are istanbul and Moscow. Europe has been split into two groups now, which becomes clearer and clearer with each passing month.
> 
> TOP GROUP (london/moscow/istanbul)
> BOTTOM GROUP (everybody else)
> For this to change I think is impossible, the gap is still getting bigger every day.


Paris still has more 100m+ buildings than London currently, at 73 I think. London has 45, with 10 either T/O or nearing completion - Bringing that figure to 55, still some way to go yet.

With regards to skyscrapers 150m+, if you include two T/O in London, than they are both equal at 17 skyscrapers each.


----------



## R.T.

stop that said:


> LOL. London allready has more towers than any other eu city, it's towers are also taller and of better quality.
> London actually builds it's towers. I read somewhere that london has more 100m+ uc/prep than the whole of the eu combined. I didn't believe it but I checked and it's true. In every category it's allready top of eu.
> Londons competitors are istanbul and Moscow. Europe has been split into two groups now, which becomes clearer and clearer with each passing month.
> 
> TOP GROUP (london/moscow/istanbul)
> BOTTOM GROUP (everybody else)
> For this to change I think is impossible, the gap is still getting bigger every day.


LOL ? Why LOL ?
I just give my point of view, I just found today only 5 cities have a real (which I call) skyline.

It's just my feeling from photos, knowing that I've never been in any of those cities for real and that I am therefore not influenced by life (more or less intense, more or less vibrating) nor modes. 
I take the skylines just for what they are.
London seems very cute.

Of course, everybody else can have another opinion.

You don't have to "LOLED" another view. 

I don't care about your data (especially starting from patently false figures).


----------



## stop that

Union Man said:


> Paris still has more 100m+ buildings than London currently, at 73 I think. London has 45, with 10 either T/O or nearing completion - Bringing that figure to 55, still some way to go yet.
> 
> With regards to skyscrapers 150m+, if you include two T/O in London, than they are both equal at 17 skyscrapers each.


That's why I said london has more 100m+ complete/uc/prep in every category, which it does


----------



## stop that

The 22 Bishopsgate tower in the city of london has been approved. It's 278m and will be the second tallest in the eu after the shard. Construction begins in march. The city cluster is going to be really impressive with all the under construction towers going up in the cbd. With the other towers that are also rising around it, it is going to be a quality downtown. 
All this construction and the other clusters going up around london, the city is being transformed, an ocean of cranes. 
If only I'd bought shares in crane/construction companies ten years ago.


----------



## Bez_imena

*Belgrade, Serbia 2018.*


----------



## Iluminat

Belgrade have some very interesting brutalist highrises, that make it quite unique with cyberpunk-ish feel but it needs more real skyscrapers 150+ to have a good modern skyline. It's a nice project but how high is it supposed to be?


----------



## Bez_imena

220m :|


----------



## CurlzerUK

Canary Wharf in 2025. 









City of London in 2025.









Vauxhall skyscraper cluster 2025.


----------



## IThomas

That's a new hope for those who love skyscrapers. Farini is one of the most interesting areas (+60 hectares) close to Porta Nuova district and the historic center :cheers:



> *Plans are moving ahead in Milan to rezone and restructure former rail terminal areas, a huge undertaking that is likely to change the face of many areas of the city over the next decade.
> 
> The City of Milan, the region of Lombardy and state-owned railways Ferrovie dello Stato signed an agreement at Milan City Hall to rezone rail terminals in the metro area, involving eight major locations and a total of about 1.25 sqkm.
> 
> The document will be presented to Milan's city council by end-December for final approval, paving the way, according to a statement by the Ferrovie dello Stato, for “one of the most significant urban renewal projects undertaken anywhere in Italy for a very long time.”*
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129055157&postcount=1532


----------



## Nodara95

Someone give a permamnt ban to these keyboard lion


----------



## isaidso

I had put my money on Istanbul or Moscow but London might squeeze through the middle to take top spot. These will be Europe's top 3 though. Paris, a distant 4th.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

1. London 
2. Istanbul
3. Frankfurt (falling behind quickly)
4. Paris (lacks height)
5. Moscow (one giant cluster of supertalls. Lacks scale)
everyone else


----------



## desertpunk

*Canary Wharf London*


View of contemporary buildings in Docklands by Philip Bird, on Flickr


----------



## Birmingham

isaidso said:


> I had put my money on Istanbul or Moscow but London might squeeze through the middle to take top spot. These will be Europe's top 3 though. Paris, a distant 4th.


Can't see past London right now. 

Quality and scale just seems to be there in a abundance. Istanbul has scale and Moscow has scale and quality but it's confined.

Panoramic view to Greenwich and Canary Wharf in London by Valery Egorov, on Flickr


----------



## DCFC1

KlausDiggy said:


> *Germany (100m)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Completed*
> 
> Link--->List of the 300 tallest buildings in Germany
> 
> 
> *(T/O, U/C, Prep, Demo, Approved, Proposed, On Hold) after City*
> 
> 
> 
> *Frankfurt (11)*
> 
> 1. Metzler Tower (Tessuto) | 185m | *Prep*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.big.dk/
> 
> 
> 2. Tower 1 | 175-180m | *Approved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.meurer-architekten.com/?portfolio_page=tower-1-europaviertel-frankfurt-am-main
> 
> 
> 3. Tower 2 | 160-165m | *Approved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.kaminiarz-cie.de/projekte/wohnhochhaus-tower-2-europa-allee-frankfurt
> 
> 
> 4. Marienturm | 155m | *Demolition Work*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Hochhaus am Polizeipräsidium | 145m | *Proposed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6. New Henninger Tower | 140m | *U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilder: Actris Grundstücksverwaltungsgesellschaft mbH & Co. / Meixner
> Schlüter Wendt Architekten / YOS Visualisierungen
> 
> 7. Kulturcampus Tower 1 (Melia Hotel) | 140m | *Approved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://studioa.eu/
> 
> 8. Hotel am Güterplatz | 115m | *Approved*
> 
> 9. WinX (The Riverside Tower) | 110m | *U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.winxtower.com/index.php
> 
> 10. Kulturcampus Tower 2 | 100m | *Proposed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://studioa.eu/
> 
> 11. Messeeingang Süd | 100m | *Approved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.cma-arch.de/project.php?idproj=77&idcat=8
> 
> 12. Porsche Design Tower | 100m | *Approved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fnp.de/lokales/frankfurt/Design-des-Porsche-Turms-steht-fest;art675,1528631
> 
> 
> *Berlin (11)*
> 
> 1. Hardenberg Tower | 209m | *Vision*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Estrel Tower | 176m | *Approved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Hines Tower | 150m | *Proposed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Alexa Tower | 150m | *Proposed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Blackstone Tower | 150m | *Proposed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.speelmanns.de/zukunft-city-ost-zukunft-zlb/
> 
> 6. Hochhaus am Europaplatz | 137m | *On Hold*
> 
> 7. Hochhaus Warschauer Brücke | 135m | *Proposed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ©gbp Architekten
> 
> 8. Upper West | 119m | Berlin | *U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visualisierung der Strabag Real Estate / Langhof Architekten
> 
> 9. The Square³ | 118m | *Proposed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10. Agromex Towers 1 | 110m | *Proposed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fanny-zobel-strasse.de/
> 
> 11. Agromex Towers 2 | 100m | *Proposed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.fanny-zobel-strasse.de/
> 
> 
> *Dusseldorf (3)*
> 
> 1. Upper North Tower | 125m | *Approved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Sky-View | 105m | *Approved*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.duesseldorf-realestate.de/fileadmin/media/
> 
> 
> 
> *Fellbach (1)*
> 
> 4. GEWA-Tower | 107m | *U/C*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bild: Gewa 5 to 1 GmbH & Co.KG
> 
> 
> *Bochum (1)*
> 
> 1. Stadtturm | 105m | *Proposed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Leipzig (1)*
> 
> 1. Hochhaus am Goerdelerring | 100m | *On Hold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ovz-online.de/web/ovz/nachrichten/detail/-/specific/Plaene-fuer-Hochhaus-Neubau-am-Leipziger-Goerdelerring-1349467368


Germany lacks that central focus for a country of it's size... 


Frankfurt is nice .. pretty awesome .. but it lacks that gravitas that other big Euro cities have..


----------



## bus driver

*Moscow*

Most of it is already built or under construction. However not all projects shown on this rendering.



mr. MyXiN said:


> Источник: http://genplanmos.ru/publication/na-beregu-moskvy-reki-pojavitsja-novyj-park/


----------



## Quicksilver

It's really will be between Moscow and London in 2025. The proposal above is similar in size to CW and Greenwich Peninsula in size so will depend who will be building fastest. So far London is catching up but CW+GP have more cores above 100+ meters currently rising than Moscow, so we shall see. Plus pedestrian bridge should add to skyline too.


----------



## leedsloyal

Quicksilver said:


> It's really will be between Moscow and London in 2025. The proposal above is similar in size to CW and Greenwich Peninsula in size so will depend who will be building fastest. So far London is catching up but CW+GP have more cores above 100+ meters currently rising than Moscow, so we shall see. Plus pedestrian bridge should add to skyline too.



Yes it really is between this two and think london will take some stopping.

The only negative which could have some impact in future is the 310m height limit that is imposed. If this was not in place I dare say london would have had a few 400m+ buildings build/proposed by now


----------



## Kallonni

In 2025 this project is supposed to be completed in Amsterdam. Announced yesterday:









https://youtu.be/_QUHjaxHn2g

Quote:
Originally Posted by Cobblepot View Post
De hoogtes van de 28 'hoogbouw' gebouwen uit de bijlage van het bouwconcept Sluisbuurt:
143
135
132
100*2
90
78
72
69
60*4
51
48
45*2
40*7
35
33
30*2


And a bit earlier this project. Building already started:









Construction of the highest buildings of 114 and 103 meters starts in January.


----------



## Sheema

Folk are posting construction lists of what may not happen :dunno::yawn:

Folk are posting pictures which are simulated computer graphics/projections :dunno::yawn:


Is there any chance we can stay in reality ? 


:cheers:


I must say that pic of the Warsaw skyline along the river was .. :rock::cheers:


----------



## Union Man

^^ You're missing the point. The idea of this thread is to highlight future and potential European skylines' up until 2025. If you want CURRENT European Skylines, this is the thread for you - DISCUSS: Best Modern European Skyline (Part3)


----------



## dminer

Sheema said:


> Folk are posting construction lists of what may not happen :dunno::yawn:
> 
> Folk are posting pictures which are simulated computer graphics/projections :dunno::yawn:
> 
> 
> Is there any chance we can stay in reality ?


Going by this critera we should close the entire forum or at the very least delete all threads of projects that are below half of final height under construction. No building is ever granted to materialize until the construction is way underway (and even then there was a few instances of abandoned u/c skyscrapers around the world due to unforseen ciscumstances).

So obviously a topic like this will be full of renders, speculations and *possible* projects that may or may not happen, doesn't mean they shouldn't be discussed. Main point is that most cities that begin building skyscrapers don't just suddenly stop and even if some projects get cancelled or never materialize, other will take their place on nearby plots/area or even the exact same spots after few years. It is perfectly realistic to assume London/Moscow/Rotterdam/Izmir/Milan/Warsaw etc will have bigger skylines within 10 years then they do now and that new towers will mostly concentrate around the areas that are already housing skyscrapers and highrises.


----------



## linum

leedsloyal said:


> Yes it really is between this two and think london will take some stopping.
> 
> The only negative which could have some impact in future is the 310m height limit that is imposed. If this was not in place I dare say london would have had a few 400m+ buildings build/proposed by now


Team London..... Putin makes Moscow lose 1,000,000 points hno:


----------



## streetscapeer

edit


----------



## TM_Germany

while it's nice of you to show us the astrocities that are gonna kill the NYC skyline, I don't know why you post this in this thread.


----------



## streetscapeer

TM_Germany said:


> while it's nice of you to show us the astrocities that are gonna kill the NYC skyline, I don't know why you post this in this thread.


ooops you're correct, I clicked the wrong thread... but I definitely don't share your opinion.


----------



## Sheema

Union Man said:


> ^^ You're missing the point. The idea of this thread is to highlight future and potential European skylines' up until 2025. If you want CURRENT European Skylines, this is the thread for you - DISCUSS: Best Modern European Skyline (Part3)



Sorry yes my apologies.. 

:runaway:


----------



## Union Man

Should be the City of London skyline in 2025 - minus 20 Fenchurch Street, Broadgate Tower, 13-14 Appold Street, 2 & 3 Finsbury Avenue Square and Principal Place.

Also shows the new design for 22 Bishopsgate, it has had a slight height decrease, although it now makes 1 Undershaft more prominent as the pinnacle, which is a good thing in my opinion.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

Grand Tower - 172m


----------



## Union Man

Final list for 2016, I'll update it every quarter in 2017. Note, to be listed as U/C, basement works must be at least present - with no pause in construction aka One Park Drive. 2017 looks set to be a great year for high-rises in London.

*London*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* The Shard | 309m
*2.* One Canada Square | 235m
*3.* 110 Bishopsgate | 230m
*4.* The Leadenhall Building | 225m
*5.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
*6.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
*7.* Tower 42 | 183m
*8.* St George Wharf Tower | 181m
*9.* 30 St Mary Axe | 180m
*10.* Broadgate Tower | 164m 
*11.* 20 Fenchurch Street | 160m
*12.* One Churchill Place | 156m
*13.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
*14.* 40 Bank Street | 153m
*15.* South Bank Tower | 151m
*16.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
*17.* Guy's Tower | 149m 
*18.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m 
*19.* Strata | 147m
*20.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
*21.* Providence Tower | 136m 
*22.* Saffron Square | 134m
*23.* Stratford Halo | 133m
*24.* CityPoint | 127m 
*25.* Willis Building | 125m 
*26.* Euston Tower | 124m
*27.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
*28.* Cromwell Tower | 123m
*29.* Laudedale Tower | 123m
*30.* One The Elephant | 123m
*31.* Shakespeare Tower | 123m
*32.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
*33.* Millbank Tower | 119m
*34.* St. Helen's | 118m 
*35.* Centre Point | 117m
*36.* Empress State Building | 117m
*37.* 261 City Road Lexicon | 115m 
*38.* The Heron | 112m 
*39.* One West India Quay | 111m 
*40.* Shell Centre | 106m 
*41.* 33 Canada Square | 105m 
*42.* 100 Middlesex Street | 105m
*43.* Pioneer Point North | 105m
*44.* 99 Bishopsgate | 104m
*45.* Ontario Tower | 104m
*46.* Portland House | 101m
*47.* London Hilton On Park Lane | 101m
*48.* Royal London Hospital Tower 2 | 101m
*49.* Skyline Woodberry Down | 101m 
*50.* 125 Old Broad Street Tower | 100m
*51.* Urbanest King's Cross | 100m



*Status: U/C - T/O*

*1.* 22 Bishopsgate | 255m | *U/C*
*2.* Landmark Pinnacle | 233m | *U/C*
*3.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *U/C*
*4.* 52 Lime Street | 190m | *U/C*
*5.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 183m | *U/C*
*6.* 100 Bishopsgate | 172m | *U/C*
*7.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 170m | *U/C*
*8.* One Blackfriars | 163m | *U/C*
*9.* Principal Place | 161m | *U/C*
*10.* 250 City Road Tower 1 | 155m | *U/C*
*11.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m | *T/O*
*12.* 10 Park Drive | 150m | *U/C*
*13.* Highpoint | 149m | *U/C*
*14.* 1 Bank Street | 147m | *U/C*
*15.* Maine Tower | 144m | *U/C*
*16.* Manhattan Loft Gardens | 143m | *U/C*
*17.* The Atlas Building | 134m | *U/C*
*18.* Two Fifty One | 134m | *U/C*
*19.* The Grid Building E2 | 128m | *U/C*
*20.* Nine Elms Point | 126m | *U/C*
*21.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m | *T/O*
*22.* Chelsea Waterfront | 122m | *U/C*
*23.* Harbour Central C | 122m | *U/C*
*24.* Stratosphere | 122m | *U/C*
*25.* SkyGardens Nine Elms | 120m | *T/O*
*26.* East Village T3 | 113m | *U/C*
*27.* Capital Towers | 112m | *T/O*
*28.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m | *T/O*
*29.* Imperial West | 105m | *U/C*
*30.* Stratford Central | 103m | *U/C*
*31.* One Angel Court | 101m | *T/O* 
*32.* East Village T5 | 100m | *U/C*



*Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep*

*1.* 1 Undershaft | 290m | *App*
*2.* Spire London | 235m | *Site Prep*
*3.* Alpha Square 1 | 216m | *App*
*4.* North Quay Tower 1 | 216m | *App*
*5.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *Site Prep*
*6.* One Park Drive | 204m | *Site Prep*
*7.* North Quay Tower 2 | 203m | *App*
*8.* One Nine Elms Tower 1 | 200m | *Site Prep*
*9.* One Lansdowne Tower 1 | 199m | *App*
*10.* South Quay Plaza Tower 3 | 192m | *App*
*11.* Wood Wharf E4 | 187m | *App*
*12.* The Madison | 182m | *Site Prep*
*13.* Wood Wharf F1 | 173m | *App*
*14.* Morello Tower | 172m | *App*
*15.* Aykon | 170m | *Site Prep*
*16.* Mitsubishi Tower | 168m | *App*
*17.* Vauxhall Square Tower 1 | 168m | *App*
*18.* Vauxhall Square Tower 2 | 168m | *App*
*19.* 10 Bank Street | 166m | *Site Prep*
*20.* 1 Park Place | 162m | *App*
*21.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 161m | *App*
*22.* One Nine Elms Tower 2 | 161m | *Site Prep*
*23.* 13-14 Appold Street | 156m | *App*
*24.* Wood Wharf J3 | 155m | *App*
*25.* Wood Wharf B1 | 155m | *App*
*26.* 40 Leadenhall Street | 154m | *App*
*27.* 2 & 3 Finsbury Avenue Square | 154m | *App*
*28.* Skipton House Tower 1 | 143m | *App*
*29.* Millharbour Village G3 | 142m | *App*
*30.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 1 | 141m | *App*
*31.* Canada Water Sites C and E | 140m | *Site Prep*
*32.* Doon Street Tower | 140m | *App*
*33.* 1 Merchant Square | 140m | *App*
*34.* Millharbour Village G1.1 | 139m | *App*
*35.* 250 City Road Tower 2 | 137m | *App*
*36.* 150 Bishopsgate | 135m | *Site Prep*
*37.* College Road | 135m | *App*
*38.* East Village T1 | 135m | *App*
*39.* East Village T2 | 135m | *App*
*40.* Stratford Centre & Morgan House | 130m | *App*
*41.* Keybridge House | 129m | *Demo*
*42.* Infinity London Tower 1 | 127m | *App*
*43.* Millharbour Village G2.1 | 126m | *App*
*44.* Elizabeth House | 123m | *App*
*45.* One Crown Place 1 | 123m | *Demo*
*46.* One Casson Square | 122m | *Site Prep*
*47.* Millharbour Village G1.3 | 122m | *App*
*48.* Alpha Square 2 | 121m | *App*
*49.* Cherry Park Tower A1 | 121m | *App*
*50.* North Quay Tower 3 | 120m | *App*
*51.* Taberner House | 120m | *Demo*
*52.* New Covent Garden Market N9 | 117m | *App*
*53.* Convoys Wharf | 116m | *Site Prep*
*54.* The Ram Quarter | 116m | *Site Prep*
*55.* South Quay Plaza Tower 2 | 115m | *Site Prep*
*56.* The Stage | 115m | *Site Prep*
*57.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 2 | 115m | *App*
*58.* Millharbour Village G2.2 | 113m | *App*
*59.* The Quill | 110m | *App*
*60.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 108m | *App*
*61.* Infinity Tower 2 | 108m | *App*
*62.* 201-207 Shoreditch High Street | 107m | *App*
*63.* One Crown Place Tower 2 | 107m | *Demo*
*64.* White City Green | 107m | *App*
*65.* Skipton House Tower 2 | 106m | *App*
*66.* Westferry Printworks | 106m | *App*
*67.* Wood Wharf J1 | 106m | *App*
*68.* Four Casson Square | 106m | *Site Prep*
*69.* West End Gate | 105m | *App*
*70.* One Portal Way Block 1 | 104m | *App*
*71.* Upper Riverside | 104m | *Site Prep*
*72.* East Village T4 | 103m | *App*
*73.* Enderby Place and London Cruise Terminal | 102m | *App*
*74.* Peninsula Central East | 102m | *Site Prep*
*75.* Millharbour Village G4 | 102m | *App*
*76.* Leamouth South | 101m | *App*
*77.* New Covent Garden Market N7 | 100m | *App*
*78.* Thirty Casson Square | 100m | *Site Prep*



*Status: Proposed *

*1.* 18 Blackfriars Tower 1 | 178m | *Pro*
*2.* 1 Leadenhall | 165m | *Pro*
*3.* 225 Marsh Wall | 158m | *Pro*
*4.* 54 Marsh Wall | 140m | *Pro*
*5.* 18 Blackfriars Tower 2 | 136m | *Pro*
*6.* 82 West India Dock Road | 136m | *Pro*
*7.* Westfield Croydon Tower A | 136m | *Pro*
*8.* Cuba Street | 134m | *Pro*
*9.* 12-20 Wyvil Road | 122m | *Pro*
*10.* Elephant & Castle Town Centre E2 Tower 1 | 121m | *Pro*
*11.* Borough Triangle | 120m | *Pro*
*12.* Gateway Tower | 120m | *Pro*
*13.* Elephant & Castle Town Centre W2 Tower 3 | 117m | *Pro*
*14.* East India Dock W2 | 114m | *Pro*
*15.* Mondial House | 112m | *Pro*
*16.* East India Dock E4 | 110m | *Pro*
*17.* Finsbury Tower | 105m | *Pro*
*18.* Westfield Croydon Tower B | 104m | *Pro*
*19.* Westfield Croydon Tower C | 104m | *Pro*


*Total: 180*


----------



## PJH2015

*Manchester, UK*

Another Google Earth model produced for Manchester, this one was in response to a new proposal which is sited next to Beetham Tower and a few construction sites for similar sized developments. Once completed in 2020 this will form a very tightly packed cluster of 90m-200m skyscrapers -

Credit to VDB for doing the difficult bit and generating the models



VDB said:


> Quick update of the 3D Google Earth future skyline to show these two additions.
> 
> Skyline of the southern city centre is going to be astounding for a British/European city.


----------



## kisssme

la defense with the new 220m tower announced yesterday


----------



## Blackhavvk

New 5 towers in Moscow
60-90 floors


----------



## dminer

PJH2015 said:


> *Manchester, UK*
> 
> Another Google Earth model produced for Manchester, this one was in response to a new proposal which is sited next to Beetham Tower and a few construction sites for similar sized developments. Once completed in 2020 this will form a very tightly packed cluster of 90m-200m skyscrapers


How concrete is the proposal next to Beetham? Perfect location and just the right height, I hope it's got really solid prospects as it's definitely top priority for Manchester skyline



Blackhavvk said:


> New 5 towers in Moscow
> 60-90 floors


How close/far from IBC? Or a completly different district of the city?


----------



## Blackhavvk

dminer said:


> How close/far from IBC? Or a completly different district of the city?


Around 10km :nuts::nuts:


----------



## Sheema

A Chicagoan said:


> I've noticed that all European cities have small and dense clusters of buildings that are around the same height, like the Moscow IBC, the new Moscow cluster, and Frankfurt. Interesting . . .


American cities are dead in the centre though ?


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Many European city's have high restriction.. Amsterdam for example can't built higher than 108 meters around the business district. For Frankfurt the reason is easy why they don't built higher.. there is no market for big over the top buildings.. the top buildings are already occupied by big Germans biggest financial company's.. there is simply
No market for even taller towers. Unless all the big banks come to Frankfurt then you'll see some super talls getting built.


----------



## KlausDiggy

The highrise zones in the master plan restrict the sites of very high skyscrapers in the urban area.

The only site on which a 300m+ building can be built is behind Tower 185.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

Did not know that Klaus!


----------



## TM_Germany

well, to be fair the Frankfurt authorities are usually relatively flexible when it comes to that. I'm sure they'd be open to modifying the masterplan if somebody wants to build in a place outside of the given locations or approve the project regardless of the masterplan (if it's reasonable, of course)


----------



## PJH2015

*Manchester, UK*

More proposals have been submitted / approved in the new St John's area of Manchester, one of our forum members has merged together a couple of renders to show just how much the area will change

Here's a streetview of what the area looks like now (pretty barren) -










Here's what it will look like by 2020 -



ThreeFour34 said:


> Gave it a go. The two images are from slightly different angles so it is not a straight overlay.


And here's another render of part of these proposals (Trinity Islands) - 










The largest tower is roughly 212m, pipping the (currently under construction) 201m Owen St tower to become the tallest tower in Manchester (and tallest UK building outside of London)


----------



## the man from k-town

The visu of "four Frankfurt" 



eibomz said:


> The final design unveiled today
> 
> The winner of the architectural competition for the reorganization of the former Deutsche Bank site is firmly named: UNStudio from Amsterdam won the eight-member prize, consisting of representatives from the city, architects and urban development experts and Groß & Partner Grundstücksentwicklungsgesellschaft mbH


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^Cool! Nice addition to the skyline.


----------



## GrijzePilion

What a very nice building. Almost futuristic.


----------



## A Chicagoan

PJH2015 said:


> *Manchester, UK*
> 
> More proposals have been submitted / approved in the new St John's area of Manchester, one of our forum members has merged together a couple of renders to show just how much the area will change


I'm looking forward to seeing all these new towers! The United Kingdom could use some more/better skylines.


----------



## Blackhavvk

MOSCOW 2x60fl+1x30fl


----------



## Blackhavvk

11x40fl Moscow


----------



## Blackhavvk

45fl+30fl Moscow


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow suburb 1 50+fl ~18 30+fl


----------



## kisssme

La defense with the Sister tower (230m) next to the Grande Arche


----------



## bus driver

*Moscow| MIBC Plot 20 | 59FL | ~240m | Site Prep*

another long-awaited project wakes up

















https://www.maketmicro.com/arhitekturnye-makety









http://solvers-estate.ru/plot20ru

construction will be completed in mid 2020.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

^^ finally a lower tower to get the cluster more various


and, what about the locations of the new towers projects posted previously? how far from the main cluster? thank you


----------



## elculo

lol a Jenga tower


----------



## bus driver

meteoforumitalia said:


> and, what about the locations of the new towers projects posted previously? how far from the main cluster? thank you


This one



Blackhavvk said:


> 45fl+30fl Moscow


close enough to MIBC (1-1.5 km)

Others much further (5km and more)


----------



## Sadam95

*London's future cluster skyline *

*
Greenwich Skyline*

PENINSULIST-CROP_KDN_Peninsula_Place_Aerial_Close_170127-1 by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2017-03-20 at 06.48.30 by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
quintain1 by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
Greenwich by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

*Nine elms skyline *

Nine Elms by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
Nine Elms by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
gardens10 by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

*Blackfriars skyline*

Blackfriars by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
Blackfriars by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

*
Elephant & castle skyline*

Elephant-and-Castle-Town-Centre_ROOFTOPS-002 by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

*City of London skyline

*

city-of-london-skyscraper-3 by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
City of London by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
City of London skyline by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

*Canary Wharf Skyline *

Isle of dogs by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
Top-Perspective-Northjpeg by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
Canary Wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr
Canary wharf by Kevin Jones, on Flickr


----------



## hugh

London's Canary Wharf _alone_ should be a serious contender.


----------



## Sadam95

Imagine if London has only one cluster, combined future skyline of Canary Wharf, City of London, Nine Elms, Southwark, Blackfriars, Stratford, Greenwich, Croydon and elephant & castle all located on the Isle of dogs. No doubt that London will have one of best top 10 skylines in the world and one of best skyline in Europe and the Isle of dogs going to be more like a modern version of Manhattan. 

And if London city airport closed. then London definitely will increase a height of the tall building to 400m maybe even 500m in the isle of dogs. 

However, London still has one of best skyline in the world with many clusters spreading out to West, East, City, South.


----------



## Axelferis

hugh said:


> London's Canary Wharf _alone_ should be a serious contender.


Yes for sure but it doesn't impeach to see it has a united global londonian skyline when you look from a special point you have all clusters in one 

And London is the best european skyline! I second that!


----------



## Union Man

As I said last year i'll update every quarter of 2017, here is the first update.

*London*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* The Shard | 309m
*2.* One Canada Square | 235m
*3.* 110 Bishopsgate | 230m
*4.* The Leadenhall Building | 225m
*5.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
*6.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
*7.* Tower 42 | 183m
*8.* St George Wharf Tower | 181m
*9.* 30 St Mary Axe | 180m
*10.* Broadgate Tower | 164m 
*11.* 20 Fenchurch Street | 160m
*12.* One Churchill Place | 156m
*13.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
*14.* 40 Bank Street | 153m
*15.* South Bank Tower | 151m
*16.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
*17.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m
*18.* Guy's Tower | 149m 
*19.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m 
*20.* Strata | 147m
*21.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
*22.* Providence Tower | 136m 
*23.* Saffron Square | 134m
*24.* Stratford Halo | 133m
*25.* CityPoint | 127m 
*26.* Willis Building | 125m 
*27.* Euston Tower | 124m
*28.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
*29.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m
*30.* Cromwell Tower | 123m
*31.* Laudedale Tower | 123m
*32.* One The Elephant | 123m
*33.* Shakespeare Tower | 123m
*34.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
*35.* SkyGardens Nine Elms | 120m
*36.* Millbank Tower | 119m
*37.* St. Helen's | 118m 
*38.* Centre Point | 117m
*39.* Empress State Building | 117m
*40.* 261 City Road Lexicon | 115m 
*41.* The Heron | 112m 
*42.* One West India Quay | 111m
*43.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m 
*44.* Shell Centre | 106m 
*45.* 33 Canada Square | 105m 
*46.* 100 Middlesex Street | 105m
*47.* Pioneer Point North | 105m
*48.* 99 Bishopsgate | 104m
*49.* Ontario Tower | 104m
*50.* One Angel Court | 101m
*51.* Portland House | 101m
*52.* London Hilton On Park Lane | 101m
*53.* Royal London Hospital Tower 2 | 101m
*54.* Skyline Woodberry Down | 101m 
*55.* 125 Old Broad Street Tower | 100m
*56.* Urbanest King's Cross | 100m



*Status: U/C - T/O*

*1.* 22 Bishopsgate | 255m | *U/C*
*2.* Landmark Pinnacle | 233m | *U/C*
*3.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *U/C*
*4.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *U/C*
*5.* 52 Lime Street | 190m | *U/C*
*6.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 187m | *U/C*
*7.* 100 Bishopsgate | 172m | *U/C*
*8.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 168m | *U/C*
*9.* One Blackfriars | 163m | *U/C*
*10.* Principal Place | 161m | *U/C*
*11.* 250 City Road Tower 1 | 155m | *U/C*
*12.* 10 Park Drive | 150m | *U/C*
*13.* Highpoint | 149m | *U/C*
*14.* 1 Bank Street | 147m | *U/C*
*15.* Maine Tower | 144m | *U/C*
*16.* Manhattan Loft Gardens | 143m | *T/O*
*17.* 150 Bishopsgate | 135m | *U/C*
*18.* The Atlas Building | 134m | *U/C*
*19.* Two Fifty One | 134m | *T/O*
*20.* The Grid Building E2 | 128m | *U/C*
*21.* Nine Elms Point | 126m | *U/C*
*22.* Chelsea Waterfront | 122m | *U/C*
*23.* Harbour Central C | 122m | *U/C*
*24.* Stratosphere | 122m | *U/C*
*25.* East Village T3 | 113m | *U/C*
*26.* Capital Towers | 112m | *T/O*
*27.* Imperial West | 105m | *U/C*
*28.* Stratford Central | 103m | *U/C* 
*29.* East Village T5 | 100m | *U/C*



*Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep*

*1.* 1 Undershaft | 290m | *App*
*2.* Spire London | 235m | *Site Prep*
*3.* Alpha Square 1 | 216m | *App*
*4.* North Quay Tower 1 | 216m | *App*
*5.* One Park Drive | 205m | *Site Prep*
*6.* North Quay Tower 2 | 203m | *App*
*7.* One Nine Elms Tower 1 | 200m | *Site Prep*
*8.* One Lansdowne Tower 1 | 199m | *App*
*9.* South Quay Plaza Tower 3 | 192m | *App*
*10.* Wood Wharf E4 | 187m | *App*
*11.* The Madison | 182m | *Site Prep*
*12.* Wood Wharf F1 | 173m | *App*
*13.* Morello Tower | 172m | *App*
*14.* Aykon | 170m | *Site Prep*
*15.* Vauxhall Square Tower 1 | 168m | *App*
*16.* Vauxhall Square Tower 2 | 168m | *App*
*17.* 1 Leadenhall | 165m | *App*
*18.* 1 Park Place | 162m | *App*
*19.* 10 Bank Street | 161m | *App*
*20.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 161m | *App*
*21.* One Nine Elms Tower 2 | 161m | *Site Prep*
*22.* 13-14 Appold Street | 156m | *App*
*23.* Wood Wharf J3 | 155m | *App*
*24.* Wood Wharf B1 | 155m | *App*
*25.* 40 Leadenhall Street | 154m | *App*
*26.* 2 & 3 Finsbury Avenue Square | 154m | *App*
*27.* 6 Portal Way Tower 1 | 148m | *App*
*28.* Skipton House Tower 1 | 143m | *App*
*29.* Stratford Island | 142m | *App*
*30.* Millharbour Village G3 | 142m | *App*
*31.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 1 | 141m | *App*
*32.* Canada Water Sites C and E | 140m | *Site Prep*
*33.* Doon Street Tower | 140m | *App*
*34.* 1 Merchant Square | 140m | *App*
*35.* Millharbour Village G1.1 | 139m | *App*
*36.* 250 City Road Tower 2 | 137m | *App*
*37.* College Road | 135m | *App*
*38.* East Village T1 | 135m | *App*
*39.* East Village T2 | 135m | *App*
*40.* Stratford Centre & Morgan House | 130m | *App*
*41.* Keybridge House | 129m | *Demo*
*42.* Infinity London Tower 1 | 127m | *App*
*43.* Millharbour Village G2.1 | 126m | *App*
*44.* Elizabeth House | 123m | *App*
*45.* One Crown Place 1 | 123m | *Demo*
*46.* 12-20 Wyvil Road | 122m | *App*
*47.* One Casson Square | 122m | *Site Prep*
*48.* Millharbour Village G1.3 | 122m | *App*
*49.* Alpha Square 2 | 121m | *App*
*50.* Cherry Park Tower A1 | 121m | *App*
*51.* North Quay Tower 3 | 120m | *App*
*52.* Taberner House | 120m | *Demo*
*53.* New Covent Garden Market N9 | 117m | *App*
*54.* Convoys Wharf | 116m | *Site Prep*
*55.* The Ram Quarter | 116m | *Site Prep*
*56.* South Quay Plaza Tower 2 | 115m | *Site Prep*
*57.* The Stage | 115m | *Site Prep*
*58.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 2 | 115m | *App*
*59.* Millharbour Village G2.2 | 113m | *App*
*60.* 6 Portal Way Tower 2 | 113m | *App*
*61.* Mondial House | 112m | *App*
*62.* The Quill | 110m | *App*
*63.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 108m | *App*
*64.* Infinity Tower 2 | 108m | *App*
*65.* 201-207 Shoreditch High Street | 107m | *App*
*66.* One Crown Place Tower 2 | 107m | *Demo*
*67.* White City Green | 107m | *App*
*68.* Skipton House Tower 2 | 106m | *App*
*69.* Westferry Printworks | 106m | *Demo*
*70.* Wood Wharf J1 | 106m | *App*
*71.* Four Casson Square | 106m | *Site Prep*
*72.* West End Gate | 105m | *App*
*73.* One Portal Way Block 1 | 104m | *App*
*74.* Upper Riverside | 104m | *Site Prep*
*75.* 101 George Street | 103m | *App*
*76.* East Village T4 | 103m | *App*
*77.* Enderby Place | 102m | *App*
*78.* Peninsula Central East | 102m | *Site Prep*
*79.* Millharbour Village G4 | 102m | *App*
*80.* Leamouth South | 101m | *App*
*81.* New Covent Garden Market N7 | 100m | *App*
*82.* Thirty Casson Square | 100m | *Site Prep*



*Status: Proposed *

*1.* Mitsubishi Tower | 203m | *Pro*
*2.* 18 Blackfriars Tower 1 | 178m | *Pro*
*3.* 225 Marsh Wall | 158m | *Pro*
*4.* 54 Marsh Wall | 140m | *Pro*
*5.* 18 Blackfriars Tower 2 | 136m | *Pro*
*6.* 82 West India Dock Road | 136m | *Pro*
*7.* Westfield Croydon Tower A | 136m | *Pro*
*8.* Cuba Street | 134m | *Pro*
*9.* Elephant & Castle Town Centre E2 Tower 1 | 121m | *Pro*
*10.* Borough Triangle | 120m | *Pro*
*11.* Gateway Tower | 120m | *Pro*
*12.* Elephant & Castle Town Centre W2 Tower 3 | 117m | *Pro*
*13.* Conington Road | 116m | *Pro*
*14.* Rudolf Place | 115m | *Pro*
*15.* East India Dock W2 | 114m | *Pro*
*16.* Mondial House | 112m | *Pro*
*17.* East India Dock E4 | 110m | *Pro*
*18.* Finsbury Tower | 105m | *Pro*
*19.* Westfield Croydon Tower B | 104m | *Pro*
*20.* Westfield Croydon Tower C | 104m | *Pro*
*21.* Harrison Gibson Building | 103m | *Pro*


*Total: 188*


----------



## isaidso

Good list Union_Man. London highrise construction activity looks very strong. I also like the direction London tower design is heading. It's far better than what was going up 10 years ago: more sophisticated, less gimmicky.


----------



## Union Man

isaidso said:


> Good list Union_Man. London highrise construction activity looks very strong. I also like the direction London tower design is heading. It's far better than what was going up 10 years ago: more sophisticated, less gimmicky.


Thanks. Yes, for a Western European standard it's pretty remarkable, even compared to the West as a whole the construction boom is impressive - although pales into insignificance compared to your Toronto and New York.

I agree on the design front, it's nice to see some more solid, boxy proposals, rather than the trying too hard to make a statement sort of design. In the London Forum it's still up for debate as to what people prefer, the quirky or more practical design.


----------



## Burrazer

_Belgrade_
















_by: https://skyscrapercenter.com/complex/2529_


----------



## isaidso

Union Man said:


> Thanks. Yes, for a Western European standard it's pretty remarkable, even compared to the West as a whole the construction boom is impressive - although pales into insignificance compared to your Toronto and New York.
> 
> I agree on the design front, it's nice to see some more solid, boxy proposals, rather than the trying too hard to make a statement sort of design. In the London Forum it's still up for debate as to what people prefer, the quirky or more practical design.


The amount of construction in Toronto and New York is astonishing but London's is nothing to sneeze at. 132 100m+ buildings under construction, approved, or proposed is a lot. If memory serves me correctly Elephant & Castle was a dump 30 years ago but those renderings look wonderful. What a change!

Regarding aesthetics I suspect that now that the novelty of skyscrapers is wearing off in London, people are favouring more timeless designs. I suppose one can see a similar pattern with new money. They initially gravitate to the shiniest object but the generation that follows seeks more understated elegance. 

I have no issue with a few quirky buildings here and there but a whole skyline full of them just isn't my cup of tea. I guess not all see things that way.


----------



## Union Man

It's really hard to find accurate future renders of Canary Wharf, but I've found this outline render from planning documents for (The Madison | 182m | Site Prep). This is the most up to date render I've seen as of yet, with the majority of these either U/C or Site Prep - this will transform Canary Wharf by 2020.


----------



## enrigue8

I made a quick video of the future of our cities.
Enjoy it!


----------



## PJH2015

*Manchester, UK
*
A shot of the City from the south, including most of the proposed development around the Deansgate Castlefield area. Most of the outline developments are under construction / site prep.


----------



## goschio

Manchester becoming really nice skyscrapercity. 

Wish we had a second skyline city in Germany too. hno:


----------



## Paul D

Here's how we hope Liverpool will look in a few years when all of the current proposals get going. Eventually another cluster of tall buildings will be created on the next dock along, not shown in this image, and the dock even further along is expecting a football stadium for Everton which should be around the 60,000 mark growing the city centre a mile or so further down the waterfront.










The area in the distance on this picture is where the above render will be, the second cluster and the stadium will be beyond that.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^Wow! Liverpool's city center will look really exciting in a few years from now!


----------



## goschio

Wow, Liverpool.


----------



## bus driver

These three towers will expand MIBC well





































Source http://ravelin3d.com/жилые-небоскребы-capital-towers-capital-group/


----------



## Sheema

With all due respects to Manchester and Liverpool .. 

They are waaaay behind Rotterdam and Milan ect ..


----------



## Sheema

This thread is about SKYLINES ... 


Not FUTURE fantasy skylines

Not projected skylines

Not maybe skylines

JUST 



Skylines ... in the present... Skylines NOW...


----------



## Sheema

Ha ! lol 

Wrong thread ! .. 

And you can't delete on this site .. lol 


Whatever .. ! 


These posts are meant for another thread. x


----------



## A Chicagoan

Sheema said:


> Ha ! lol
> 
> Wrong thread ! ..
> 
> And you can't delete on this site .. lol
> 
> 
> Whatever .. !
> 
> 
> These posts are meant for another thread. x


But you can edit your post and delete everything you said. However, I wouldn't recommend it, as the things you said are actually pretty funny. :lol:


----------



## isaidso

Sheema said:


> With all due respects to Manchester and Liverpool ..
> 
> They are waaaay behind Rotterdam and Milan ect ..


True but as they say, you gotta start somewhere. It's good to see UK high rise development beyond London.


----------



## A Chicagoan

isaidso said:


> True but as they say, you gotta start somewhere.


"Rome wasn't built in a day."


----------



## Paul D

This is Liverpool taken from over a dock on the other side of the River Mersey, it can look great and when all of the proposed towers and the football stadium is built, it's going to look brilliant. Extending the skyline by over a mile.










By posting it here you're not saying it's the best, you're merely showcasing it. To the left of this image, _eight towers_ are currently approved or with the planning authority and the cruise liner terminal is to be extended and a new ferry terminal built.

Then the next dock along is to receive the same treatment, more towers with similar heights to the current largest. Then the dock after that is going to have a large football stadium built for Everton. It's early days but it's a developing skyline.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11305178056/


----------



## PJH2015

Paul D said:


> By posting it here you're not saying it's the best, you're merely showcasing it.
> 
> It's early days but it's a developing skyline.


As you said posting information about the proposed Manchester skyline isn't intended to claim it will be the best, simply to illustrate it's development to those who may not be aware.

Liverpool is going to have a fantastic skyline (all going to plan), particularly being by the waterside. Something we can't build in Manchester unfortunately!


----------



## EMArg

Skyline of several european cities:


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

These 2 towers soon U/C

Baantower en Cooltower by JanvanHelleman, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

how tall are they ?


----------



## SASH

^^
Both are residential towers
Cooltoren - 150 meters Left on the image http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1202049&page=92
Baantoren - 150 meters Right on the image http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1963232&highlight=baantoren&page=14

Only 200 meters from the Cooltoren the first building above 200 meters (residential tower = Zalmhaventoren) will also be U/C within a while (I hope)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=655004&page=274


----------



## Union Man

With the application submitted for North Quay, four towers (222m, 212m, 203m and 107m) - By 2025 Canary Wharf should have 11 towers of 200m+, all we need is London City airport to close and a supertall could be built.

North Quay - Canary Wharf


----------



## Core Rising

Twelve towers. 

One Canada Square – 235m
Spire London – 235m
Landmark Pinnacle – 233m
North Quay Residential Tower 1 – 222m
Newfoundland – 220m
North Quay Office Building – 218m
Alpha Square – 216m
South Quay Plaza – 215m
Wood Wharf – 204m
North Quay Residential Tower 2 – 203m
HSBC – 200m
Citigroup – 200m


----------



## Union Man

Hopefully Alpha Square gets built, it's my favourite proposal for the Wharf - just appears to have gone all quite though.


----------



## Core Rising

Alpha Square has only had planning permission for a year and projects of this size can take a while to get going. It's currently being mentioned in recent publishing material by the developer, so still very much a live project. 

Riverside South is still on the cards as well and will fly up once a new solid plan comes together, since the basement is already complete. So that's two more potential 200m plus towers in the long term pipeline that could well be U/C there by 2025.


----------



## gravesVpelli

Union Man said:


> With the application submitted for North Quay, four towers (222m, 212m, 203m and 107m) - By 2025 Canary Wharf should have 11 towers of 200m+, *all we need is London City airport to close and a supertall could be built.
> *
> It's highly unlikely that London City Airport will ever close (even more so with CW future development) so it's best to dismiss your dreams of any supertalls.


----------



## Union Man

Core Rising said:


> Alpha Square has only had planning permission for a year and projects of this size can take a while to get going. It's currently being mentioned in recent publishing material by the developer, so still very much a live project.
> 
> Riverside South is still on the cards as well and will fly up once a new solid plan comes together, since the basement is already complete. So that's two more potential 200m plus towers in the long term pipeline that could well be U/C there by 2025.


Looking at Alpha Square's planning application (PA/15/02671) some new documents have been submitted in the last few months - alongside a S106 form, could be promising.



gravesVpelli said:


> It's highly unlikely that London City Airport will ever close (even more so with CW future development) so it's best to dismiss your dreams of any supertalls.


Note the word 'could' - a future possibility.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*PARIS | Tour The Link | 244m | Pro*



cochise75 said:


> Source : http://www.leparisien.fr/puteaux-92...eut-dominer-la-defense-16-05-2017-6954837.php


----------



## Poney94200

from left to right
Hekla 220m / Link 244m / Hermitage 320m x2









*
In LA Défense*
Trinity tower 151m U/C 
Alto tower 160m U/C
M2 tower 178m U/C
Ava tower 142m in project
Arena tower 200m in project
Air2 tower 203m in project
Hekla tower 220m in project
Sisters tower 229 / 119m in project
Link tower 244m in project
Hermitage tower 320m x2 in project

*In Paris* 
TGI 160m U/C
Duo 180m U/C
Triangle 180m in project


----------



## Union Man

London massing render of U/C, approved, proposed tall buildings. Mostly of the City of London, some of South Bank and Canary Wharf/Nine Elms in the distance.



SE9 said:


>


----------



## enrigue8

You dont need to wait 2025 to see science fiction cities.
Watch this short documentary if you want.
You wont regret it.






If you want to watch asian and middle east cities too.


----------



## Union Man

Third quarter update for London, apologies if I've missed any.


*London*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* The Shard | 309m
*2.* One Canada Square | 235m
*3.* 110 Bishopsgate | 230m
*4.* The Leadenhall Building | 225m
*5.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
*6.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
*7.* Tower 42 | 183m
*8.* St George Wharf Tower | 181m
*9.* 30 St Mary Axe | 180m
*10.* Broadgate Tower | 164m 
*11.* 20 Fenchurch Street | 160m
*12.* One Churchill Place | 156m
*13.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
*14.* 40 Bank Street | 153m
*15.* South Bank Tower | 151m
*16.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
*17.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m
*18.* Guy's Tower | 149m 
*19.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m 
*20.* Strata | 147m
*21.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
*22.* Providence Tower | 136m 
*23.* Saffron Square | 134m
*24.* Stratford Halo | 133m
*25.* CityPoint | 127m 
*26.* Willis Building | 125m 
*27.* Euston Tower | 124m
*28.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
*29.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m
*30.* Cromwell Tower | 123m
*31.* Laudedale Tower | 123m
*32.* One The Elephant | 123m
*33.* Shakespeare Tower | 123m
*34.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
*35.* SkyGardens Nine Elms | 120m
*36.* Millbank Tower | 119m
*37.* St. Helen's | 118m 
*38.* Centre Point | 117m
*39.* Empress State Building | 117m
*40.* 261 City Road Lexicon | 115m 
*41.* The Heron | 112m 
*42.* One West India Quay | 111m
*43.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m 
*44.* Shell Centre | 106m 
*45.* 33 Canada Square | 105m 
*46.* 100 Middlesex Street | 105m
*47.* Pioneer Point North | 105m
*48.* 99 Bishopsgate | 104m
*49.* Ontario Tower | 104m
*50.* One Angel Court | 101m
*51.* Portland House | 101m
*52.* London Hilton On Park Lane | 101m
*53.* Skyline Woodberry Down | 101m 
*54.* 125 Old Broad Street Tower | 100m


*Status: U/C - T/O*

*1.* Twentytwo | 278m | *U/C*
*2.* Landmark Pinnacle | 233m | *U/C*
*3.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *U/C*
*4.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *U/C*
*5.* One Park Drive | 205m | *U/C*
*6.* 52 Lime Street | 190m | *U/C*
*7.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 187m | *U/C*
*8.* The Madison | 182m | *U/C*
*9.* 100 Bishopsgate | 172m | *U/C*
*10.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 168m | *U/C*
*11.* One Blackfriars | 163m | *U/C*
*12.* Principal Place | 161m | *U/C*
*13.* 250 City Road Tower 1 | 155m | *U/C*
*14.* 10 Park Drive | 150m | *U/C*
*15.* Highpoint | 149m | *U/C*
*16.* 1 Bank Street | 147m | *U/C*
*17.* Maine Tower | 144m | *U/C*
*18.* Manhattan Loft Gardens | 143m | *T/O*
*19.* 150 Bishopsgate | 135m | *U/C*
*20.* The Atlas Building | 134m | *U/C*
*21.* Two Fifty One | 134m | *T/O*
*22.* The Grid Building E2 | 128m | *U/C*
*23.* Nine Elms Point | 126m | *U/C*
*24.* One Casson Square | 122m | *U/C*
*25.* Chelsea Waterfront | 122m | *U/C*
*26.* Harbour Central C | 122m | *U/C*
*27.* Stratosphere | 122m | *T/O*
*28.* East Village T3 | 113m | *U/C*
*29.* Capital Towers | 112m | *T/O*
*30.* Four Casson Square | 106m | *U/C*
*31.* Imperial West | 105m | *U/C*
*32.* Upper Riverside | 104m | *U/C*
*33.* Stratford Central | 103m | *U/C*
*34.* East Village T5 | 100m | *U/C*
*35.* Thirty Casson Square | 100m | *U/C*


*Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep*

*1.* 1 Undershaft | 290m | *App*
*2.* Spire London | 235m | *Site Prep*
*3.* Alpha Square 1 | 216m | *App*
*4.* One Nine Elms Tower 1 | 200m | *Site Prep*
*5.* One Lansdowne Tower 1 | 199m | *App*
*6.* South Quay Plaza Tower 3 | 192m | *App*
*7.* Wood Wharf E4 | 187m | *App*
*8.* Wood Wharf F1 | 173m | *App*
*9.* Morello Tower | 172m | *App*
*10.* Aykon | 170m | *Site Prep*
*11.* Vauxhall Square Tower 1 | 168m | *App*
*12.* Vauxhall Square Tower 2 | 168m | *App*
*13.* 1 Leadenhall | 165m | *App*
*14.* 1 Park Place | 162m | *App*
*15.* 10 Bank Street | 161m | *App*
*16.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 161m | *Demo*
*17.* One Nine Elms Tower 2 | 161m | *Site Prep*
*18.* 13-14 Appold Street | 156m | *App*
*19.* Wood Wharf J3 | 155m | *App*
*20.* Wood Wharf B1 | 155m | *App*
*21.* 40 Leadenhall Street | 154m | *App*
*22.* 2 & 3 Finsbury Avenue Square | 154m | *App*
*23.* 6 Portal Way Tower 1 | 148m | *App*
*24.* Skipton House Tower 1 | 143m | *App*
*25.* Stratford Island | 142m | *App*
*26.* Millharbour Village G3 | 142m | *App*
*27.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 1 | 141m | *App*
*28.* Canada Water Sites C and E | 140m | *Site Prep*
*29.* Doon Street Tower | 140m | *App*
*30.* 1 Merchant Square | 140m | *App*
*31.* Millharbour Village G1.1 | 139m | *App*
*32.* 250 City Road Tower 2 | 137m | *App*
*33.* College Road | 135m | *App*
*34.* East Village T1 | 135m | *App*
*35.* East Village T2 | 135m | *App*
*36.* Stratford Centre & Morgan House | 130m | *App*
*37.* Keybridge House | 129m | *Demo*
*38.* Infinity London Tower 1 | 127m | *App*
*39.* Millharbour Village G2.1 | 126m | *App*
*40.* Elizabeth House | 123m | *App*
*41.* One Crown Place 1 | 123m | *Demo*
*42.* 12-20 Wyvil Road | 122m | *App*
*43.* Millharbour Village G1.3 | 122m | *App*
*44.* Alpha Square 2 | 121m | *App*
*45.* Cherry Park Tower A1 | 121m | *App*
*46.* Taberner House | 120m | *Demo*
*47.* New Covent Garden Market N9 | 117m | *App*
*48.* Convoys Wharf | 116m | *Site Prep*
*49.* The Ram Quarter | 116m | *Site Prep*
*50.* South Quay Plaza Tower 2 | 115m | *App*
*51.* The Stage | 115m | *Site Prep*
*52.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 2 | 115m | *App*
*53.* Millharbour Village G2.2 | 113m | *App*
*54.* 6 Portal Way Tower 2 | 113m | *App*
*55.* Mondial House | 112m | *App*
*56.* The Quill | 110m | *App*
*57.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 108m | *Demo*
*58.* Infinity Tower 2 | 108m | *App*
*59.* 201-207 Shoreditch High Street | 107m | *App*
*60.* One Crown Place Tower 2 | 107m | *Demo*
*61.* White City Green | 107m | *App*
*62.* Skipton House Tower 2 | 106m | *App*
*63.* Westferry Printworks | 106m | *Demo*
*64.* Wood Wharf J1 | 106m | *App*
*65.* West End Gate | 105m | *App*
*66.* One Portal Way Block 1 | 104m | *App*
*67.* 101 George Street | 103m | *App*
*68.* East Village T4 | 103m | *App*
*69.* Enderby Place | 102m | *App*
*70.* Millharbour Village G4 | 102m | *App*
*71.* Goodluck Hope | 101m | *Demo*
*72.* New Covent Garden Market N7 | 100m | *App*


*Status: Proposed *

*1.* North Quay Tower 1 | 222m | *Pro*
*2.* North Quay Tower 2 | 212m | *Pro*
*3.* 6-8 Bishopsgate | 204m | *Pro*
*4.* North Quay Tower 3 | 203m | *Pro*
*5.* 18 Blackfriars Tower 1 | 178m | *Pro*
*6.* 225 Marsh Wall | 158m | *Pro*
*7.* 54 Marsh Wall | 140m | *Pro*
*8.* 18 Blackfriars Tower 2 | 136m | *Pro*
*9.* 82 West India Dock Road | 136m | *Pro*
*10.* Westfield Croydon Tower A | 136m | *Pro*
*11.* Cuba Street | 134m | *Pro*
*12.* 6-12 Kennington Lane | 126m | *Pro*
*13.* Elephant & Castle Town Centre E2 Tower 1 | 121m | *Pro*
*14.* Borough Triangle | 120m | *Pro*
*15.* Gateway Tower | 120m | *Pro*
*16.* Elephant & Castle Town Centre W2 Tower 3 | 117m | *Pro*
*17.* Canterbury House | 116m | *Pro*
*18.* Conington Road | 116m | *Pro*
*19.* Rudolf Place | 115m | *Pro*
*20.* East India Dock W2 | 114m | *Pro*
*21.* Mondial House | 112m | *Pro*
*22.* East India Dock E4 | 110m | *Pro*
*23.* North Quay Tower 4 | 107m | *Pro*
*24.* Finsbury Tower | 105m | *Pro*
*25.* Westfield Croydon Tower B | 104m | *Pro*
*26.* Westfield Croydon Tower C | 104m | *Pro*
*27.* Harrison Gibson Building | 103m | *Pro*


*Total: 188*


----------



## ILTarantino

*Milan, Italy*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* Unicredit Tower (A) | 231m 
*2.* Allianz Tower | 209m
*3.* Lombardy Region Headquarters | 161m 
*4.* Solaria Tower | 143m
*5.* Diamond Tower | 140m
*6.* Pirelli Tower | 127m
*7.* Breda Tower | 117m
*8.* Bosco Verticale | 111m
*9.* Galfa Tower | 109m
*10.* Velasca Tower | 106m
*11.* Aria Tower | 100m
*12.* Garibaldi Tower (A) | 100m 
*13.* Garibaldi Tower (B) | 100m
*14.* Unicredit Tower (B) | 100m



*Status: U/C - T/O*

*1.* Generali Tower | 177m | *T/O*
*2.* Libeskind Tower | 175m | *U/C*
*3.* UnipolSai Tower | 125 m | *U/C*



*Status: Proposed *

*1.* 22 Melchiorre Gioia | 130m | *Pro*


*Total: 18*


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*

*Status: Completed*
*1.* Unicredit Tower (A) | 231 m 
*2.* Il Dritto / The Straight One / Allianz Tower | 209 m
*3.* Palazzo Lombardia | 161 m 
*4.* Solaria Tower | 143 m
*5.* Diamond Tower | 140 m
*6.* Torre Pirelli | 127 m
*7.* Torre Breda | 117 m
*8.* Bosco Verticale | 111 m
*9.* Torre Galfa | 109 m
*10.* Torre Velasca | 106 m
*11.* Aria Tower | 100 m
*12.* Garibaldi Twin Towers (A) | 100 m 
*13.* Garibaldi Twin Towers (B) | 100 m
*14.* Unicredit Tower (B) | 100 m

*Status: U/C - T/O*
*1.* Lo Storto / The Twisted One / Generali Tower | 177 m | *T/O*
*2.* Il Curvo / The Curved One | 175 m | *U/C*
*3.* UnipolSai Tower | 126 m | *U/C*

*Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep*
*1.* 22 Melchiorre Gioia | 130 m | *App* - *Demo old building*

*Status: Proposed*
*1.* Galeazzi Hospital | 120 m
*2.* Park Tower | 106 m 
*3.* MilanoSesto Tower (01D02) | 102 m 
*4.* MilanoSesto Tower (02E02) | 102 m 
*5.* New City Hall | 1?? m
*6.* New tower at corner of Via Pirelli and Via Melchiorre Gioia | ??? m

*Total: 24*

Luckily, more towers will be added to city' skyline thanks future urban redevelopments (such as Farini and Porta Romana)


----------



## ILTarantino

IThomas said:


> *Status: Proposed*
> *1.* Galeazzi Hospital | 120 m
> *2.* Park Tower | 106 m
> *3.* MilanoSesto Tower (D02) | 102 m
> *4.* New City Hall | 1?? m


Have we got any render?


----------



## IThomas

^^

*Galeazzi Hospital* 
We are waiting to see the presentation of various projects and the entire masterplan that will convert the former site of Expo Milano 2015. 
The hospital, however, will be just a small part of the new scientific and technology park of global excellence. 

See more:


> *Science, Knowledge and Innovation Park*
> It was launched a 2 billion euro tender for the conversion of the former Expo site.
> 
> link 1 > Arexpo in search of investors, archistars for the "Science, Knowledge and Innovation Park"
> link 2 > New "Science, Knowledge and Innovation Park": 'phase 1' closed.
> link 3 > First news about the upcoming Science, Knowledge and Innovation Park.



*Park Tower* 
This was the tallest residential tower, designed by Daniel Libeskind, to be built in CityLife. The project has been blocked at moment, we are waiting to know what developers want to do. If they decide to build it, the design may have a refresh. 



>


PS. However, there is also the chance to see built other residential towers in the area behind Il Dritto and Il Curvo. 

Here some old proposals:


>



*MilanoSesto Towers* 
You must give a look to MilanoSesto, a 4 billion euro mixed-use project. New commercial and residential buildings, services, the City of Health and Research. All surrounded by a big park. 



> See more here > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1694278


The project includes five residential towers designed by Renzo Piano. Even in this case, we are waiting for final design. 



>



*New City Hall*
The mayor launched the idea. See the article here > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140959459&postcount=1919


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt Skyscraper Projects (80m+)*

*FOUR Frankfurt | 228m + 172m + 120m + 100m | Start 2018*.








Source: http://www.gross-partner.de/de/projects/db-areal/



*Omniturm | 190m | U/C*








Source: http://www.omniturm.de/en/home/



*ONE | 190m | Start 2017*








Source: CA Immo



*Grand Tower | 172m | U/C*








Source:http://www.gsp-staedtebau.de



*Marienturm | 155m | U/C*








Source: http://marienturm.com/lage/



*Hochhaus am Polizeipräsidium | 145m | Status: unknown*












*Henninger Turm | 140m | T/O*








Source: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Userontworry ((CC BY-SA 4.0))



*One Forty West | 140m | Prep*








Source: http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...uf-dem-frankfurter-kulturcampus-14922622.html



*Grand Central | 130m | Pro*



*Spin Tower | 128m | Pro (NEW)* 








Source: IZ



*WinX | 110m | T/O*

Ironman European Championship 2017 Frankfurt (718463) by Thomas Becker, auf Flickr



*Messeeingang Süd | 100m | Pro*








Source: cma cyrus | moser | architekten



*Porsche Design Tower | 100m | Pro*








Source: blauraum Architekten



*99 West | 100m | Prep*








Source: Cyrus Moser Architekten



*Tower 90 | 96.5m | Pro*








Source: Magnus Kaminiarz & Cie. Architektur



*Drei Schwestern | 85m + 56m + 40m | Pro*








Source: Zabel Property


*Hafenparkquartier: Hochhaus Hafenmole | 80m | Pro*


----------



## the man from k-town

*FRANKFURT*

The Main Skyline in a few years


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt 2025*



 259m
 256m
 228m
 208m
 200m
 200m
 190m
 190m
 186m
 185m
 172m
 172m
 170m
 170m
 166m
 159m
 155m
 155m
 155m
 154m
 148m
 145m
 142m
 142m
 140m
 140m
 136m
 136m
 130m
 130m
 128m
 127m
 120m
 117m
 115m
 115m
 112m
 112m
 110m
 110m
 110m
 109m
 100m
 100m
 100m
 100m
 100m


----------



## Blackhavvk

3x266 (ex 3x212) U/C MOSCOW


----------



## Blackhavvk

Some news, pictures and videos about 195m+178м+162m in Moscow (U/C)


mr. MyXiN said:


> *Студия Артемия Лебедева создаст динамический фасад для трех небоскребов*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Вид фасадов московских небоскребов будет изменяться в зависимости от освещения и точки обзора. Также студия займется полным оформлением внешнего облика и интерьеров этих высоток
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Визуальная подвижность фасада будет реализована с помощью ламелей на зеркальном основании, направленных под углами друг к другу. Уже разработана компьютерная модель, и сейчас подбираются технические возможности для ее воплощения сообщил «Крост».
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> «Если мы найдем, как реализовать задумку на практике, студия Артемия Лебедева займется полным оформлением этих небоскребов: от разработки уникальных шрифтов названия до интерьеров входных групп», — рассказал заместитель генерального директора «Крост» по проектированию Денис Капралов.
> 
> Источник: https://realty.rbc.ru/news/597b52ce9a7947d02497ad75


----------



## Tiaren

It could potentially be Frankfurt, that will have the best European skyline by 2025 again, in the meantime Paris and London might overtake it temporarily.
Frankfurt has some great advantages in the medium to longer run though:

1. It's the traditional skyscraper city in Europe and it already boasts lots of iconic towers, that imo only London can match so far. Frankfurt got a headstart over most cities, which it can comfortably expand.

2) Frankfurt is much smaller in size than Paris, London or Moscow and it will be easier for the city to fill one big, compact cluster with a few more skyscrapers, even though the afore-mentioned cities build twice or thrice as many, but far scattered towers.

3) Frankfurt will likely be the winner of Brexit, before Dublin and Paris. Already 6 banks decided to move their EU headquarters to the city. Office space is getting rarer and the prices are starting to go through the roof right now. Frankfurt will need to build even more office and residential towers to accommodate thousands more people in the finance business. We will very likely see several new tower proposals in the coming years. The current boom will only intensify.


----------



## dminer

September 1 construction begins on 195m Skyliner in Warsaw!










The city will have 7 scrapers 100m+ under construction in a month! :banana:

Varso - 310m/90m/80m
Spinnaker - 203m
Skyliner - 195m
Generation Park - 140m
Mennica Legacy Tower - 140m
Warsaw Hub - 2x130m/85m

In the next 2-3 years Warsaw's skyline will change like never before! :banana:


----------



## Drewx

Milan's municipality has officially put on sale its property area in the Porta Nuova district. This area has a surface of about 4,000sqm and the new owner will be allowed to build up to more than 32.000sqm.
Due to the the area's conformation and the obligations included in the tender, just like the development of pedestrian areas and green areas, the new building will be a skyscraper.
There's any projects at the moment, but just looking at the old proposal for the area, we can see that in that precise point have always been to build a tower up to 150m, as you can see below:

- The old "proposals".



















- The buildable volume and how and where it is located in the Porta Nuova district's masterplan.








[/url]PROGETTO PORTA NUOVA - Area Garibaldi Repubblica - Milano by ONEOFF, su Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]PROGETTO PORTA NUOVA - Area Garibaldi Repubblica - Milano by ONEOFF, su Flickr[/IMG]

PROGETTO PORTA NUOVA, Area Garibaldi Repubblica - Milano by ONEOFF, su Flickr

PROGETTO PORTA NUOVA - Area Garibaldi Repubblica - Milano by ONEOFF, su Flickr

Furthermore the adjacent lot in now under development, with the construction of a 130m office tower and the demolition works already started.




























While the construction's works for the UnipolSai tower have already started. It will be 126m high.



















So we have 3 new towers in the Porta Nuova district, but there are high probabilities to see vertical developments in others areas of the city, for example:

- Ex Expo 2015 site: the owners of this area have already announced that part of the area will be developted vertically, starting with the Galeazzi Hospital, that is planning to build a 120m high tower.

- The ex rail yard areas: thanks to the obligations in the accord for the riqualification, with high quantities of green and high volumetric indexes in the two major rail yard, there are high probabilities to see towers in here too.



















- Milanosesto: according to the masterplan, it's expected in this area the construction of 5 residential tower, 2 of them higher then 100m.

- And obviously the Citylife area, with the third tower under costruction, that will be 173m high. Other two or three residential tower are planned in the area, but at the moment still on hold.

So right now there are 3 towers already under costruction and one almost certain, but the masterplan for the ex Expo 2015 site will be presented by the end of the year, while the masterplans for the two mail ex rail yards will be presented in a year, so let's see what they got for us and for Milan:cheers:


----------



## IThomas

^^
You forgot MilanoSesto


----------



## Union Man

*London - Canary Wharf 2025*

Model of a future Canary Wharf, photo taken by randolph.



randolph said:


> Building Centre model



11 x 200m+
11 x 150m+
12 x 100m+

It's also missing a few buildings.


----------



## hugh

CW alone is a contender.


----------



## dminer

is that model part of some publicly available exhibition?


----------



## Ingenioren

^ http://www.newlondonarchitecture.org/visit
2
Unfortunatly for the cw area there is a pretty strict height limit, the other cities have a freedom to go higher and it will win in the end. For now it's Moscow for sure.


----------



## Alex Yeo

Ingenioren said:


> ^ http://www.newlondonarchitecture.org/visit
> 2
> Unfortunatly for the cw area there is a pretty strict height limit, the other cities have a freedom to go higher and it will win in the end. For now it's Moscow for sure.




'Winning' implies somehow that height is the defining quality to a great skyline. I don't agree.


----------



## hugh

Alex Yeo said:


> 'Winning' implies somehow that height is the defining quality to a great skyline. I don't agree.


Absolutely, height alone doesn't do it.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

dminer said:


> September 1 construction begins on 195m Skyliner in Warsaw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city will have 7 scrapers 100m+ under construction in a month! :banana:
> 
> Varso - 310m/90m/80m
> Spinnaker - 203m
> Skyliner - 195m
> Generation Park - 140m
> Mennica Legacy Tower - 140m
> Warsaw Hub - 2x130m/85m
> 
> In the next 2-3 years Warsaw's skyline will change like never before! :banana:


Congratz!

Do you have a picture of the city skyline with the renders of the future towers inserted in it?


----------



## Roxven

fot. Zapaleniec, ed. Wolfram

Closest to future look picture I found on Polish forum. 3 towers from this projection still have "in preparation/proposal" status, but more or less it would look like this in 2020-2021 minus 3 towers mentioned before.


----------



## KlausDiggy

The 2025 La Defence Skyline resembles the southern tip of Manhattan.

:drool:


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Some of the best shaped buildings are maybe in Moscow IBC.
Best overall skyline cluster is maybe La Defence. If those two 1000 footers get built
Frankfurt imo is just not tall enough .
Londons central 2025 cluster is just too tight to look good. And CW is just plain ugly.

But if you take it from the angle to include The Shard & surroundings in any pic of The City , by 2025 its very hard to beat.
Shard is Europes crown atm and will still be in 2025.

....At some point maybe Londons two clusters will start to merge & it will look megacity...


----------



## KlausDiggy

dreadathecontrols said:


> Frankfurt imo is just not tall enough .



:?


----------



## goodybear

I LOVE those Paris renders for the future. They look really nice. Still, Hermitage Plaza isn't really growing on me, they are placed too far outwards from the cluster. The towers should be placed in the center of La Défense. Frankfurt IMO will have a more balanced skyline than Paris after Hermitage Plaza is built.


----------



## Birmingham

All depends on future proposals but I can imagine London and Moscow proposals will grow 10x faster than other cities.


----------



## SoboleuS

*A model of future city center of Warsaw, which was presented at MIPIM 2018:*

https://nowawarszawa.pl/jaka-bedzie-warszawa-w-2020-roku-raport/


----------



## dreadathecontrols

KlausDiggy said:


> :?


Could be wrong but I thought all the new proposals were less than 250 metres ? Most around the 200 mtr mark ?


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^That's true. But the existing skyline is already tall enough (for European standards).


----------



## the man from k-town

Considering that it has only 600.000 inhabitants yes. There are 5 bigger cities in Germany!


----------



## KlausDiggy

700,000 inhabitants and Frankfurt is the 5th biggest city in Germany.


----------



## Sadam95

Crazy amount of clusters London has - City of London, Canary Wharf, Vauxhall, Elephant & Castle and Croydon, they'd have one of best skyline in Europe if they all get built in one cluster only and could become mega skyline by 2025 with all approved and proposals tall building

200m+ tallest building in cities in Europe that that are under construction

London - 7

Moscow - 6 

Istanbul - 3

Warsaw - 2

Saint Petersburg, Grozny, Rotterdam, Sofia, Ankara and Manchester - 1

160m+ tallest building in cities in Europe that that are under construction

London - 19

Moscow and Istanbul - 7

Warsaw - 4

Paris and Frankfurt - 3

Batumi - 2

Belgrade and Bratislava - 1

According to the Wikipedia. 

I couldn't find any info on approved and proposed tallest building for each city in Europe but I'll go alongside with Moscow, Paris, Frankfurt, Warsaw, Istanbul and London

Approved & Proposed 150+m tallest building in Europe by cities

London - 37

Paris and Warsaw - 8

Frankfurt - 5

I struggle to find any info on Istanbul and Moscow but apparently, they don't have approved & proposals? 


I am really disappointed how all London's skyscraper spreading around. In the 1990s, I always thought they'd have a plan for Isle of dogs like what New York is doing with Manhattan, London could have a world-class skyline if they all built in one place instead of spreading around but at this rate in term of proposal, approves and under construction for London, they'll be more likely to merge the City of London to Canary Wharf in the future or Isle of Dogs and Greenwich aim to become new Manhattan if London City airport shut down completely and build super tall building 400m+. Both Isle of Dogs and Greenwich dominate skyscrapers 100+ m building as they all have 145 skyscrapers that are approved, proposed or under construction, I imagine they could increase the height of skyscrapers if airport never happened in the first place.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

I guess mr sadam95 is bigging up Londin then !
But fyi , Croydons not a cluster.
Prob never will be even if the 25O mtr resi gets built.
Other buildings there are tiny.
And Elephant & Vauxhall arent , yet...


----------



## Sadam95

dreadathecontrols said:


> I guess mr sadam95 is bigging up Londin then !
> But fyi , Croydons not a cluster.
> Prob never will be even if the 25O mtr resi gets built.
> Other buildings there are tiny.
> And Elephant & Vauxhall arent , yet...



I was talking about the amount of a skyscraper in each cluster in the future, they create many clusters which is crazy. They all should be built in one cluster so skyline would look world class and would look bigger.


----------



## Quicksilver

dreadathecontrols said:


> I guess mr sadam95 is bigging up Londin then !
> But fyi , Croydons not a cluster.
> Prob never will be even if the 25O mtr resi gets built.
> Other buildings there are tiny.
> And Elephant & Vauxhall arent , yet...


Why Croydon is not a cluster? In ten years it might have bigger number of buildings 100+ than some European capitals. When did last time visit Croydon?


----------



## 486

You could add Stratford to the list.


----------



## Davidinho

Sadam95 said:


> I struggle to find any info on Istanbul and Moscow but apparently, they don't have approved & proposals?


**Updated (thanks to Bus Driver)*

Wikipedia is not the best source for finding info regarding proposed/UC towers and the data you have provided with are not accurate. And is there a reason for giving statistics for 200+ and 160+ buildings?

Below is the list of 150m+ towers proposed or being built in Moscow (The towers in the district of "Greater MBC" are *bold*, topped-out towers are not listed).

Under construction:
*Neva Tower 2 - 345m*
*Neva Tower1 - 297m*
*Capital Towers - 3 towers (not tweens), all 267m*
Neskuchny Home&Spa-1 - 262m
Wellton Towers-1 - 195m
Silver - 182m
Wellton Towers-2 - 178m
Nebo - Cluster with 3 towers being 176m
*Headliner - cluster with 3 towers having a height of 174m*
Wellton Towers-3 - 162m
Savyolovsky City - cluster with 3 of the towers of which being 156m tall
Presnya City - cluster with 3 of the towers being 156m each
*City's Heart - cluster with the highest tower being 155m*

Proposed:
*01 MBC - 405m*
Neskuchny Home&Spa-4 ~375m
Neskuchny Home&Spa-3 ~360m
Neskuchny Home&Spa-2 - 285m
MIBC Plot 20 - 245m
Dmitrovsky - 2 x 191m
Crocus City Holiday Inn - 177m
Alcon III - 168m
Pererva - 165m
(There are other proposed towers, however they are either not approved yet or not likely to be constructed in the foreseeable future, like Crocus City projects)

On Hold:
*Grand tower - 283m (the owner has changed, the tower can be higher)*
Manhattan - 217m
*Plaza - 193m (the tower has topped-out but due to ownership problems they don't finish cladding)*


----------



## BenjaminBern

the man from k-town said:


> Considering that it has only 600.000 inhabitants yes. There are 5 bigger cities in Germany!



Yea but the number of inhabitants doesn't really matter in my opinion. 
Because Frankfurt is the financial center of Germany, an 80 Million population country, with banks and the stock market.

Just like Milan is the financial center of Italy and Paris of France.

Nice thread/pics by the way, London is building like crazy it's amazing.


----------



## bus driver

Davidinho said:


> Wikipedia is not the best source for finding info regarding proposed/UC towers and the data you have provided with are not accurate. And is there a reason for giving statistics for 200+ and 160+ buildings?
> 
> Below is the list of 150m+ towers proposed or being built in Moscow (The towers in the district of "Greater MBC" are *bold*, topped-out towers are not listed).
> 
> Under construction:
> *Neva Tower 2 - 345m*
> *Neva Tower1 - 297m*
> *Capital Towers - 3 towers (not tweens), all 267m*
> Neskuchny Home&Spa-1 - 262m
> Wellton Towers-1 - 195m
> Wellton Towers-2 - 178m
> Nebo - Cluster with 3 towers being 176m
> *Headliner - cluster with 3 towers having a height of 174m*
> Wellton Towers-3 - 162m
> Savyolovsky City - cluster with 3 of the towers of which being 156m tall
> Presnya City - cluster with 3 of the towers being 156m each
> *City's Heart - cluster with the highest tower being 155m*
> 
> Proposed:
> *01 MBC - 405m*
> Neskuchny Home&Spa-4 ~375m
> Neskuchny Home&Spa-3 ~360m
> Neskuchny Home&Spa-2 - 285m
> MIBC Plot 20 - 245m
> Crocus City Holiday Inn - 177m
> Alcon III - 168m
> Pererva - 165m
> 
> On Hold:
> *Grand tower - 283m (the owner has changed, the tower can be higher)*
> Manhattan - 217m
> *Plaza - 193m (the tower has topped-out but due to ownership problems they don't finish cladding)*


You missed Silver(182m, U/C) and Dmitrovsky (2 x 191m, Prop.)


----------



## alexandru.mircea

dreadathecontrols said:


> Some of the best shaped buildings are maybe in Moscow IBC.
> Best overall skyline cluster is maybe La Defence. If those two 1000 footers get built
> Frankfurt imo is just not tall enough .
> Londons central 2025 cluster is just too tight to look good. And CW is just plain ugly.
> 
> But if you take it from the angle to include The Shard & surroundings in any pic of The City , by 2025 its very hard to beat.
> Shard is Europes crown atm and will still be in 2025.
> 
> ....At some point maybe Londons two clusters will start to merge & it will look megacity...


In all these years of hanging around here on SSc, your post is the one that comes closest to my own views, almost to identification. The only difference is that I really have no criticism to make to Frankfurt.


----------



## frankfurtgermany

BenjaminBern said:


> Yea but the number of inhabitants doesn't really matter in my opinion.
> 
> Because Frankfurt is the financial center of Germany, an 80 Million population country, with banks and the stock market.
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Milan is the financial center of Italy and Paris of France.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice thread/pics by the way, London is building like crazy it's amazing.




I would agree with you 10 years ago, but these days that doesn’t count anymore that much. Residential towers are more common and a big part of modern skylines ( look at London). These towers exist in places were a lot of people live.. so all those people compete for the best area of the city. This causes crazy ground prices so tall skyscrapers become profitable for residential use.


----------



## the man from k-town

I will. Sorry again


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester...*



flange said:


> Well it would be rude to not have captured this view really. From Alderley Edge today.


----------



## Drewx

A new international competition has been launched to design a 4th and a 5th tower in the Citylife District, Milan:


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Kirk Stones said:


> And Gotta say you are trolling against London. :bash:


I cant ' troll' against London as I am a Londoner.
I can however have my own opinion.
" " " bash " " "

Sent from my LG-K120 using SkyscraperCity Forums mobile app


----------



## IThomas

*#Milano2030: the city dumps old territorial plan, says "yes" to new skyscrapers.* > http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148496437&postcount=2120
:cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town

once again the future skyline of Frankfurt. 


*Original Photo by Frawolf77 on flickr:* https://flic.kr/p/26hq2HU











Placeholders for the upcoming Towers on the former model


----------



## KlausDiggy

:cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Here is an overview of all skyscrapers (150m) in Germany (completed, under construction, approved or proposed)


Skyscraper Germany by Klaus Kühnast, auf Flickr


----------



## Hebrewtext

wrong thread

we can win Eurovision
we can win this thread title also , by 2025 .......


----------



## VITORIA MAN

tel aviv in europe ????
Best European Skyline By 2025


----------



## KlausDiggy

Hebrewtext said:


> wrong thread
> 
> we can win Eurovision
> we can win this thread title also , by 2025 .......


What about Moscow, London, Istanbul. The three cities are equal to Tel Aviv in terms of the construction boom of skyscrapers.


----------



## Union Man

I haven't updated this in 8 months (whoops)

I'll finish it off a bit later but here's the first part for now


*London*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* The Shard | 309m
*2.* One Canada Square | 235m
*3.* 110 Bishopsgate | 230m
*4.* The Leadenhall Building | 225m
*5.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
*6.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
*7.* Tower 42 | 183m
*8.* St George Wharf Tower | 181m
*9.* 30 St Mary Axe | 180m
*10.* Broadgate Tower | 164m 
*11.* 20 Fenchurch Street | 160m
*12.* One Churchill Place | 156m
*13.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
*14.* 40 Bank Street | 153m
*15.* South Bank Tower | 151m
*16.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
*17.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m
*18.* Guy's Tower | 149m
*19.* Highpoint | 149m
*20.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m 
*21.* Strata | 147m
*22.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
*23.* Providence Tower | 136m 
*24.* Saffron Square | 134m
*25.* Stratford Halo | 133m
*26.* CityPoint | 127m 
*27.* Willis Building | 125m 
*28.* Euston Tower | 124m
*29.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
*30.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m
*31.* Cromwell Tower | 123m
*32.* Laudedale Tower | 123m
*33.* One The Elephant | 123m
*34.* Shakespeare Tower | 123m
*35.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
*36.* SkyGardens Nine Elms | 120m
*37.* Millbank Tower | 119m
*38.* St. Helen's | 118m 
*39.* Centre Point | 117m
*40.* Empress State Building | 117m
*41.* 261 City Road Lexicon | 115m 
*42.* The Heron | 112m
*43.* Capital Towers | 112m
*44.* One West India Quay | 111m
*45.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m 
*46.* Shell Centre | 106m 
*47.* 33 Canada Square | 105m 
*48.* 100 Middlesex Street | 105m
*49.* Pioneer Point North | 105m
*50.* 99 Bishopsgate | 104m
*51.* Ontario Tower | 104m
*52.* One Angel Court | 101m
*53.* Portland House | 101m
*54.* London Hilton On Park Lane | 101m
*55.* Skyline Woodberry Down | 101m 
*56.* 125 Old Broad Street Tower | 100m


*Status: U/C - T/O*

*1.* Twentytwo | 278m | *U/C*
*2.* Landmark Pinnacle | 233m | *U/C*
*3.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *U/C*
*4.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *U/C*
*5.* One Park Drive | 205m | *U/C*
*6.* One Nine Elms Tower 1 | 200m | *U/C*
*7.* 52 Lime Street | 190m | *T/O*
*8.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 187m | *U/C*
*9.* The Madison | 182m | *U/C*
*10.* 100 Bishopsgate | 172m | *T/O*
*11.* Aykon | 168m | *U/C*
*12.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 168m | *U/C*
*13.* One Blackfriars | 163m | *T/O*
*14.* Principal Place | 161m | *U/C*
*15.* One Nine Elms Tower 2 | 161m | *U/C*
*16.* 250 City Road Tower 1 | 155m | *U/C*
*17.* 10 Park Drive | 150m | *U/C*
*18.* 1 Bank Street | 147m | *T/O*
*19.* Maine Tower | 144m | *U/C*
*20.* Manhattan Loft Gardens | 143m | *T/O*
*21.* 150 Bishopsgate | 135m | *U/C*
*22.* The Atlas Building | 134m | *U/C*
*23.* Two Fifty One | 134m | *T/O*
*24.* The Grid Building E2 | 128m | *T/O*
*25.* Nine Elms Point | 126m | *U/C*
*26.* One Crown Place 1 | 123m | *U/C*
*27.* One Casson Square | 122m | *U/C*
*28.* Chelsea Waterfront | 122m | *U/C*
*29.* Harbour Central C | 122m | *T/O*
*30.* Stratosphere | 122m | *T/O*
*31.* The Stage | 115m | *U/C*
*32.* East Village T3 | 113m | *T/O*
*33.* One Crown Place Tower 2 | 107m | *U/C*
*34.* Four Casson Square | 106m | *U/C*
*35.* Imperial West | 105m | *U/C*
*36.* Upper Riverside | 104m | *U/C*
*37.* Stratford Central | 103m | *T/O*
*38.* East Village T5 | 100m | *T/O*
*39.* Thirty Casson Square | 100m | *U/C*


----------



## Hebrewtext

​


KlausDiggy said:


> What about Moscow, London, Istanbul. The three cities are equal to Tel Aviv in terms of the construction boom of skyscrapers.


not London
Moscow and Istanbul for the meanwhile 

Tel Aviv & metro cities:

130 built
80 U.C
150 prop/app


----------



## TofuCity

Hebrewtext said:


> ​
> not London
> Moscow and Istanbul for the meanwhile
> 
> Tel Aviv & metro cities:
> 
> 130 built
> 80 U.C
> 150 prop/app


London has over 500 towers currently U/C and proposed... certainly a lot more than Tel Aviv which is not even in Europe

https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...-as-giant-towers-planned-in-all-a3816861.html


----------



## Hebrewtext

^^the list below mentioned 56 built and 39 U.C. Similar to other lists.


----------



## droneriot

Hebrewtext said:


> we can win Eurovision


Then people should post Melbourne and Sydney pics in here. Australia is also at Eurovision.


----------



## hugh

Hebrewtext said:


> ^^the list below mentioned 56 built and 39 U.C. Similar to other lists.


Why keep on cluttering up the forum with references to somewhere nowhere near Europe?


----------



## Hebrewtext

TofuCity said:


> London has over 500 towers currently U/C and proposed... certainly a lot more than Tel Aviv which is not even in Europe
> 
> https://www.standard.co.uk/news/lon...-as-giant-towers-planned-in-all-a3816861.html



what is the jubilation here ? , that 500 list includes highrises from 20 FL even and above. not only towers.

London got fantastic projects and the Shard is magnificent .
but by total of 100 m+ towers , it still lags behind other metro cities in the world like ...( and for the near future).




hugh said:


> Why keep on cluttering up the forum with references to somewhere nowhere near Europe?


I just response ,but there are data and facts ,without mentioning other cites, .


----------



## kisssme

Hebrewtext said:


> ​
> not London
> Moscow and Istanbul for the meanwhile
> 
> Tel Aviv & metro cities:
> 
> 130 built
> 80 U.C
> 150 prop/app


tel aviv is not in europe. But you can create a thread with the best skyline in the middle east and compare tel aviv with dubai, riyadh, doha, abu dhabi...


----------



## Dubai_Boy

kisssme said:


> tel aviv is not in europe. But you can create a thread with the best skyline in the middle east and compare tel aviv with dubai, riyadh, doha, abu dhabi...


He has more of a chance to stand out when comparing his city to European ones :sad2:


----------



## Sadam95

d_ans said:


> *London's finance district's 2025/26:banana:*
> https://flic.kr/p/LZrsTo https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> https://flic.kr/p/LZrYes https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


This is not Canary Wharf 2025/26, it's 2019/20. 

Top-Perspective-Northjpeg by Kevin Jones, on Flickr

This is Canary Wharf 2024 or so with the exception of Riverside South as something will have to wait for JP Morgan to fund the construction and build new skyscrapers on that site or sell lands to developers that want to build new skyscrapers.


----------



## d_ans

Sadam95 said:


> This is not Canary Wharf 2025/26, it's 2019/20.
> This is Canary Wharf 2024 or so with the exception of Riverside South as something will have to wait for JP Morgan to fund the construction and build new skyscrapers on that site or sell lands to developers that want to build new skyscrapers.


Well firstly, North Quay Plaza (In pink) was withdrawn when Deutsch Bank decided to stay in the City of London. The Spire (in turquoise) is on hold due to poor apartment sales - and with property sales continuing to fall in the city, doubt their's will pick up anytime soon. hno: 
Riverside South (in purple), like you said, still pretty unclear if JP Morgan intends to commence with the scheme despite its basement levels being complete.

South Quay Plaza, The Madison, Landmark Pinnacle, Wardian et cetera to the south of Canary Wharf, is mostly residential and* not actually part* of the *Canary Wharf Estate*.

Newfoundland, 1 park place, 1 & 10 Bank Street and Wood Wharf (in yellow) are all in that "2019/20" render - You can see one Park drive and 20 Charter Street between 1PP and Newfoundland. 20 Charter Street (E4) just got pushed back from phase 2 to phase 3, so probably won't start to go up until the early 2020's now actually( so it is Canary Wharf 2025 possibly). I mean, the only reason I chose that particular render, was the fact I thought it made Canary Wharf look attractive. 

So...what you really mean is that this is the* Isle of Dogs 2024 *-*Not* the Canary Wharf* Financal District*:nuts:


d_ans said:


> *London's finance district's 2025/26:banana:*


----------



## s18j

MADRID - Castellana Prolongation (new financial district) by Rogers and Stirck Partners 

Many highrises (50 - 100m) and 4-5 skyscrapers (100 - 300m)


----------



## dminer

At first sight, this is exactly what Madrid needed. New scrapers (AND midrises) next to 4 main existing towers. This will take time but the plan is very good and will give the city a true, good looking and 'natural' skyline


----------



## RayMcK

are the buildings in the second photo of Madrid happening ? I only see them in the digital renderer but not in the physical mock up


----------



## Union Man

Posted in the London Forums. Posting it here to show how skylines can change in nearly 10 years - Roll on 2025 to see how Europe's skylines evolve.

*2018*



archoptical said:


> The City from Norwood Park by Archoptical, on Flickr


*2009*



Core Rising said:


> Best I could find: A similar shot from David Fisher from 2009.
> 
> 
> The City from Norwood Park by David Fisher, on Flickr


----------



## Sadam95

Union Man said:


> Posted in the London Forums. Posting it here to show how skylines can change in nearly 10 years - Roll on 2025 to see how Europe's skylines evolve.
> 
> *2018*
> 
> 
> 
> *2009*


Would be amazing to see the City of London's skyline in 5 years with new at least 6 towers than 150m+ mm, I hope we'll get new more colourful proposal skyscrapers in the future, they would be great for night skyline.


----------



## dminer

Warsaw skyline in just ~2 years:



AdryanZ said:


>


----------



## _Hawk_

*London*

U/C

Greenwich









Nine elms









Elephant & castle 









Blackfriars


----------



## PJH2015

*Manchester, UK*

Proposed skyline with all the projects that have planning approval or are further ahead -



VDB said:


> I'm currently in the process of modelling all of the city's newest skyscraper proposals, to see how the skyline will look when they're all complete
> 
> Have to say the impact of that Hulme Street proposal is staggering


----------



## BenjaminBern

What London is doing is crazy, I mean I love it.
But who's going to be working/living in all these towers?
Isn't home office etc. the new thing?


----------



## Zack Fair

isaidso said:


> How could it be too dense? London consists of a collection of high rise clusters in a sea of low rise. :weird:


He's talking about *The City of London*, not London. 

You said you grew up in the UK, how come you still don't know the difference? :|


----------



## hugh

Zack Fair said:


> He's talking about *The City of London*, not London.
> 
> You said you grew up in the UK, how come you still don't know the difference? :|


So much for that wanker emoji.


----------



## RayMcK

There will always be new skyscrapers being built, don't worry.


BenjaminBern said:


> What London is doing is crazy, I mean I love it.
> But who's going to be working/living in all these towers?
> Isn't home office etc. the new thing?


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa 2020*: All existing and under construction skyscrapers.


----------



## Redzio

*Warsaw*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* Palace of Culture and Science | *237m*
*2.* Złota 44 | *192m*
*3.* Warsaw Spire | *188m*
*4.* Warsaw Trade Tower | *184m*
*5.* InterContinental | *164m*
*6.* Cosmopolitan 2/4 | *160m*
*7.* Rondo 1 | *159m*
*8.* Q22 | *159m*
*9.* Warsaw Financial Center | *144m*
*10.* Centrum LIM | *140m*
*11.* Oxford Tower | *140m*
*12.* Spektrum | *128m*
*13.* Millenium Plaza | *116m*
*14.* Central Tower | *115m*
*15.* Novotel | *111m*
*16.* Intraco 1 | *107m*
*17.* Łucka City | *106m*
*18.* Złote Tarasy | *105m*
*19.* Babka Tower | *105m*
*20.* Ilmet | *103m*
*21.* Błękitny Wieżowiec | *100m*


*Status: Under Construction*

*1.* Varso | *233m*
*2.* Spinnaker | *203m*
*3.* Skyliner | *195m*
*4.* Mennica Legacy Tower | *141m*
*5.* Generation Park | *140m*
*6.* Warsaw Hub 1 | *130m*
*7.* Warsaw Hub 2 | *130m*
*8.* Forest | *120m*


*Status: Demo - Site Prep - App*

*1.* Warsaw One | *188m*
*2.* Skanska Tower ONZ | *180m*
*3.* Roma Tower | *170m*
*4.* Atlas Estates | *167m*
*5.* Nowa Emilia | *164m*
*6.* City Tower PHN | *155m*
*7.* Spark | *130m*


*Status: Proposed*

*1.* Lilium Tower | *260m*
*2.* Srebrna Tower | *190m*
*3.* Port Praski 1 | *160m*
*4.* Port Praski 2 | *140m*
*5.* Liberty Tower | *140m*
*6.* Teatr Żydowski | *~130m*
*7.* Liberty Babka | *120m*
*8.* Port Praski 3 | *120m*
*9.* Sobieski Tower | *~120m*
*10.* Pin Tower | *110m*
*11.* Impexmetal Tower 1 | *102m*
*12.* Impexmetal Tower 2 | *102m*
*13.* Asbud Tower 1 | *100m*
*14.* Asbud Tower 2 | *100m*
*15.* Port Praski 4 | *100m*


----------



## tramwaj

*Warszawa 2022-2025: * All existing skyscrapers, under construction and during the procedures.


----------



## marcobruls

Im glad i dont live in a country with just one large capital city that sucks in everything and leaves nothing for the other cities.


----------



## bus driver

Moscow has passed the milestone of 200 buildings above 100 meters

*MOSCOW*


*Status: Completed - T/O*

*1.* Federation Tower East | 374m
*2.* OKO 1 | 354m
*3.* Mercury Tower | 339m
*4.* Eurasia | 309m
*5.* CoC Moscow | 302m
*6.* Naberezhnaya Tower С | 268m
*7.* Triumph Palace | 264m
*8.* CoC St. Petersburg | 257m
*9.* Evolution Tower | 246m
*10.* OKO 2 | 245m 
*11.* Federation Tower West | 242m
*12.* Moscow State University | 240m
*13.* Imperia Tower | 239m
*14.* House on Mosfilmovskaya | 213m
*15.* Hotel Ukraine | 206m
*16.* Plaza A | 193m
*17.* Tricolor 1 | 192m
*18.* Tricolor 2 | 192m
*19.* Continental | 191m
*20.* Sparrow Hills 2 | 188m 
*21.* House in Kotelniki | 176m
*22.* Edelweiss | 176m
*23.* Scarlet Sails 4 | 176m 
*24.* Headliner K1 | 175m
*25.* IQ-quarter | 173m
*26.* Foreign Affairs Ministry | 172m 
*27.* Sparrow hills 2 | 172m 
*28.* Sparrow hills 3 | 172m
*29.* Nordstar Tower | 172m
*30.* Plaza B | 168m
*31.* Swissotel Red Hills | 167m
*32.* WellHouse on Leninsky | 162m
*33.* Oruzheyny | 160m
*34.* House on Kudrinskaya | 156m
*35.* Savelovsky City 1 | 156m
*36.* Savelovsky City 2 | 156m
*37.* Savelovsky City 3 | 156m
*38.* Presnya City 1 | 156m 
*39.* Presnya City 2 | 156m
*40.* Presnya City 3 | 156m
*41.* Avenue 77 1 | 155m 
*42.* Avenue 77 2 | 155m
*43.* Avenue 77 3 | 155m
*44.* Bastion | 153m
*45.* Zagorje | 153m 
*46.* Gazprom | 151m 
*47.* House in Sokolniki | 147m 
*48.* Setun Valley A | 145m
*49.* Stones K1-2 | 145m
*50.* CSKA Tower | 142m
*51.* Dybenko 38 | 142m
*52.* Domnikov | 141m
*53.* Izmailovsky 1 | 140m
*54.* Izmailovsky 2 | 140m
*55.* North Park | 139m 
*56.* Astrum | 138m
*57.*Wellton Park | 138m
*58.*Red Gate | 138m
*59.*Hotel Leningradskaya | 136m
*60.*House on Begovaya 1 | 136m
*61.*House on Begovaya 2 | 136m
*62.*Falcon's mountain | 135m
*63.*Setun Valley B | 135m 
*64.*Monarch | 134m
*65.*NII Delta | 132m
*66.*Rublev Lights | 132m
*67.*North Tower | 132m
*68.*Heart of the Capital K5 | 132m
*69.*House on Mosfilmovskaya | 131m
*70.*Amber City 2 | 130m
*71.*Heart of the Capital K3 | 129m
*72.*Olympia 2 | 129m
*73.*ITC 3 | 128m
*74.*Mirax Park Winter | 128m
*75.*Naberezhnaya Tower B | 127m
*76.*Seliger City 1 | 127m
*77.*Scarlet Sails 3 | 126m
*78.*Winged Lights | 125m
*79.*Two captains 1 | 125m
*80.*Two captains 2 | 125m
*81.*VDNH | 124m
*82.*Tricolor 3 | 124m
*83.*Stones K3 | 124m
*84.*Airbus 1 | 123m
*85.*Airbus 2 | 123m
*86.*Elena | 123m
*87.*Emerald 123m
*88.*Scarlet Sails 1 | 122m
*89.*Scarlet Sails 5 | 122m
*90.*Scarlet Sails 6 | 122m
*91.*Scarlet Sails 7 K1 | 122m
*92.*Scarlet Sails 7 K2 122m
*93.*Mirax Park Autumn | 122m
*94.*Krylatskaya Panorama | 122m
*95.*House on Begovaya 3 | 121m
*96.*Mosfilmovskaya 55 | 120m
*97.*Levoberezhnyy 2K8 | 120m
*98.*Novion | 120m
*99.*Mayakovsky 1 | 120m
*100.*Mayakovsky 2 | 120m
*101.*Mayakovsky 3 | 120m
*102.*New Cheremushki 1 | 120m
*103.*New Cheremushki 2 | 120m
*104.*New Cheremushki 3 | 120m
*105.*Crystal | 120m
*106.*Russian Academy Of Sciences | 120m
*107.*Rosoboronexport | 119m
*108.*Research Institute Contour | 119m
*109.*NII Priboy | 119m
*110.*Biryuzova 41 | 116m
*111.*Greenhouse Lane | 116m
*112.*Rosstat | 116m
*113.*Leninsky prospect 116 | 115m
*114.*Mirax Plaza Summer | 115m
*115.*Kutuzov Riviera 1 | 114m
*116.*Kutuzov Riviera 2 | 114m
*117.*Kutuzov Riviera 3 | 114m
*118.*Kutuzov Riviera 4 | 114m
*119.*Science | 112m
*120.*Profico | 112m
*121.*Izmailovsky 3 | 112m
*122.*Izmailovsky 4 | 112m
*123.*Stones K4 | 111m
*124.*Tower on Paveletskaya | 111m
*125.*Grand Park 1 | 111m
*126.*Grand Park 2 | 111m
*127.*Grand Park 3 | 111m
*128.*Grand Park 4 | 111m
*129.*Leninsky prospect 98 | 111m
*130.*North Gate 1 | 110m
*131.*North Gate 2 | 110m
*132.*Artists' village | 110m
*133.*Rosemary | 110m
*134.*Prospect Vernadsky 84k2 | 110m
*135.*Prospect Vernadsky 84k3 | 110m
*136.*Skylight 1 | 109m
*137.*Skylight 2 | 109m
*138.*Sky Fort 1 | 109m
*139.*Sky Fort 2 | 109m
*140.*Sky Fort 3 | 109m
*141.*Fili Grad | 109m
*142.*Mirax Park Spring | 109m
*143.*The MID | 108 m
*144.*Redan | 108m
*145.*Moose island 1 | 108m
*146.*Moose island 2 | 108m
*147.*Moose island 3 | 108m
*148.*Moose island 4 | 108m
*149.*Leninsky prospect 92 | 108m
*150.*Eco 1 | 108m
*151.*Eco 2 | 108m
*152.*Eco 3 | 108m
*153.*Leninsky prospect 128 | 107m
*154.*Northern city 1 | 107m
*155.*Northern city 2 | 107m
*156.*Northern city 3 | 107m
*157.*Northern city 4 | 107m
*158.*Zodiac | 107m
*159.*Wellton Park K9 | 107m
*160.*Karamyshevskaya 48 | 107m
*161.*Golden Gate | 107m
*162.*Sberbank | 106m
*163.*Scarlet Sails 6 | 106m
*164.*Leninsky prospect 106 | 106m
*165.*Vorontsovo | 106m
*166.*Preo 8 | 106m
*167.*Well House on Dubrovka 1 | 106m
*168.*Well House on Dubrovka 2 | 106m
*169.*Headliner K2 | 106m
*170.*Saturday | 106m
*171.*Moscow City Hall | 105m
*172.*Vector - House | 105m
*173.*Utyosov 1 | 105m
*174.*Utyosov 2 | 105m
*175.*Vernadsky Avenue 84k1 | 105m
*176.*House on Festival | 105m
*177.*Vodny | 104m
*178.*Tower 2000 | 104m
*179.*Elsinore 1 | 104m
*180.*Elsinore 2 | 104m
*181.*O2XYGEN | 103m
*182.*HQ Mosfilmovskaya | 103m
*183.*North Crown | 102m
*184.*White House | 102m
*185.*Timiryazevsky 1 | 102m
*186.*Timiryazevsky 2 | 102m
*187.*Timiryazevsky 3 | 102m
*188.*Aivazovsky | 102m
*189.*Leninsky Prospekt 131 | 102m
*190.*Leninsky Prospekt 123 | 102m
*191.*Pokryshkin | 102m
*192.*Hotel Space | 101m
*193.*Academic | 101m
*194.*Amber city 1 | 101m
*195.*Amber city 2 | 101m
*196.*Hotel Izmailovo A | 100,5m
*197.*Hotel Izmailovo B | 100,5m
*198.*Izmailovo Hotel C | 100,5m
*199.*Hotel Izmailovo G-D | 100,5m
*200.*Moscow State University of Construction | 100m





*Status: U/C *

*1.* Neva Towers 1 | 345m 
*2.* Neva Towers 2 | 297m 
*3.* Capital Towers River | 267m 
*4.* Capital Tower City | 267m 
*5.* Capital Tower Park | 267m 
*6.* Wellton Towers 2 | 195m 
*7.* Wellton Towers 1 | 179m 
*8.* Sky 1 | 176m 
*9.* Sky 2 | 176m
*10.* Sky 3 | 176m 
*11.* Wellton Towers 3 | 162m 
*12.* Prime Park 5 | 147m 
*13.* Prime Park 6 | 147m 
*14.* Prime Park 4 | 144m 
*15.* Filicity 1 | 144m 
*16.* Filicity 2 | 143m 
*17.* Heart of the Capital K6 | 132m 
*18.* Level Amurskaya G1 | 130m 
*19.* Level Amurskaya G2 | 130m 
*20.* Festival Park 1 | 128m 
*21.* Festival Park 2 | 128m 
*22.* Festival Park 3 | 128m 
*23.* Level Amurskaya A | 126m 
*24.* Filicity 3 | 124m 
*25.*Rosemary Deluxe | 115m 




*Status: Proposed - Approved - Demo - Site Prep - On hold*

*1.* MIBC 1 | 404m 
*2.* Grand Tower | 283m 
*3.* MIBC 20 | 225m 
*4.* Quarter 82 1 | 200m 
*5.* Quarter 82 2 | 200m 
*6.* Quarter 82 3 | 200m
*7.* Quarter 82 4 | 200m 
*8.* Quarter 82 5 | 200m 
*9.* Dmitrovskaya 1 | 191m 
*10.* Dmitrovskaya 2 | 191m 
*11.* Quarter 82 6 | 190m 
*12.* Quarter 82 7 | 190m 
*13.* Silver | 182m 
*14.* Quarter 82 8 | 163m 
*15.* Quarter 82 9 | 162m 
*16.* Headliner K2 | 175m 
*17.* Headliner K3 | 175m
*18.* Alcon III | 168m 
*19.* Event 1 | 165m 
*20.* Event 1 | 165m 
*21.* Ryazansky | 160m 
*22.* Quarter 82 10 | 160m 
*23.* Quarter 82 11 | 160m 
*24.* Zilart 9 | 150m 
*25.* Quarter 82 12 | 150m 
*26.* Prime Park 3 | 147m 
*27.* Prime Park 7 | 147m 
*28.* Sreda T1 | 145m 
*29.* Sreda T2 | 145m 
*30.* Sreda T3 | 145m 
*31.* Wings 1 | 145m 
*32.* Crystal Tower | 145m 
*33.* Heart of the Capital K9 | 145m 
*34.* Prime Park 5 | 144m 
*35.* Quarter 82 13 | 140m 
*36.* Headliner K4 | 140m 
*37.* Headliner K5 | 140m 
*38.* Prime Park 2 | 137m 
*39.* Seliger City 4 | 135m 
*40.* Seliger City 5 | 135m 
*41.* Level South 1 | 135m
*42.* Level South 2 | 135m
*43.* Level South 3 | 135m
*44.* Level South 4 | 135m
*45.* Level South 5 | 135m
*46.* Level South 6 | 135m
*47.* Freedom | 132m 
*48.* Wings 2 | 131m 
*49.* Quarter 82 14 | 130m 
*50.* Level Amurskaya 4 | 130m 
*51.* Level Amurskaya 5 | 130m 
*52.* Shelepikha 1 | 130m 
*53.* Shelepikha 2 | 130m 
*54.* Seliger City 2 | 127m 
*55.* Seliger City 3 | 127m 
*56.* Prime Park 8 | 127m 
*57.* Savelovsky City 4 | 127m 
*58.* Headliner K6 | 125m 
*59.* Lights 1 | 122m 
*60.* Lights 2 | 122m 
*61.* Quarter 82 15 | 120m 
*62.* Bochkova 11 K1 | 120m 
*63.* Bochkova 11 K2 | 120m 
*64.* Bochkova 11 K3 | 120m 
*65.* Bochkova 11 K4 | 120m 
*66.* Bochkova 11 K5 | 120m 
*67.* Bochkova 11 K6 | 120m 
*68.* Nevsky 6 | 120m 
*69.* Prime Park 9 | 117m 
*70.* Wings 2 | 117m 
*71.* Level Amurskaya 2 | 109m 
*72.* Filicity 4 | 108m 
*73.* Kandinsky | 106m 
*74.* Symbol | 103m 
*75.* Quarter 82 16 | 100m 




*Total: 300*


----------



## mark1100

Madrid will Look Like new Caprica.


----------



## Union Man

*London - Canary Wharf* 

Taken from the planning application for Westferry Printworks: PA/18/01877/A1

Outline of projects U/C, Approved and Planned.


----------



## KlausDiggy

---


----------



## Union Man

*London - Canary Wharf*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* One Canada Square | 235m
*2.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
*3.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
*4.* One Churchill Place | 156m
*5.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
*6.* 40 Bank Street | 153m
*7.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
*8.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m
*9.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m 
*10.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
*11.* Providence Tower | 136m
*12.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
*13.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m
*14.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
*15.* One West India Quay | 111m
*16.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m 
*17.* 33 Canada Square | 105m
*18.* Ontario Tower | 104m



*Status: U/C - T/O*

*1.* Landmark Pinnacle | 233m | *U/C*
*2.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *U/C*
*3.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *U/C*
*4.* One Park Drive | 205m | *U/C*
*5.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 187m | *U/C*
*6.* The Madison | 182m | *U/C*
*7.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 168m | *U/C*
*8.* 10 Park Drive | 150m | *U/C*
*9.* 1 Bank Street | 147m | *T/O*
*10.* Maine Tower | 144m | *U/C*
*11.* 10 George Street | 128m | *T/O*
*12.* Harbour Central C | 122m | *T/O*



*Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep*

*1.* Spire London | 235m | *Site Prep*
*2.* Alpha Square 1 | 216m | *App*
*3.* South Quay Plaza Tower 3 | 192m | *App*
*4.* 20 Charter Street | 187m | *App*
*5.* Wood Wharf F1 | 173m | *App*
*6.* 1 Park Place | 162m | *App*
*7.* 10 Bank Street | 161m | *App*
*8.* 225 Marsh Wall | 158m | *App*
*9.* Millharbour Village G3 | 142m | *App*
*10.* 54 Marsh Wall | 140m | *App*
*11.* Millharbour Village G1.1 | 139m | *App*
*12.* Infinity London Tower 1 | 127m | *App*
*13.* Millharbour Village G2.1 | 126m | *App*
*14.* Millharbour Village G1.3 | 122m | *App*
*15.* Alpha Square 2 | 121m | *App*
*16.* South Quay Plaza Tower 2 | 115m | *App*
*17.* Millharbour Village G2.2 | 113m | *App*
*18.* Infinity Tower 2 | 108m | *App*
*19.* Wood Wharf J1 | 106m | *App*
*20.* Millharbour Village G4 | 102m | *App*



*Status: Proposed *

*1.* Project Skylines | 162m | *Pro*
*2.* Westferry Printworks Tower 1 | 155m | *Pro/Demo*
*3.* 82 West India Dock Road | 136m | *Pro*
*4.* Westferry Printworks Tower 2 | 107m | *Pro/Demo*



*Total: 54*


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Under construction or Topped Out
*

ONE | 191m | U/C https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1743549&page=30
OMNITURM | 190m | T/O https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799551&page=51
Grand Tower | 172m | T/O https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1725048&page=50
Marienturm | 155m | T/O https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=129067&page=50
One Forty West | 140m | U/C https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707245&page=19
The Spin | 128m | U/C https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152947198#post152947198
99 West | 100m | Prep https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1707245&page=19
EDEN | 98m | U/C https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=152947198#post152947198


*DEMO:*

Four 1 (Office) | 228m 
Four 2 (Hotel & Residential)| 173m
Four 3 (Residential) | 120m
Four 4 (Office) | 100m
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=252696&page=54

High Lines (Drei Schwestern) | 85m/60m/44m https://www.immobilien-zeitung.de/148315/500-wohnungen-an-frankfurter-zeil


*Approved :*
Messeeingang Süd | 118m
Porsche Design Tower | 80m 


*Proposed & Re-planning*

Millennium Tower | Height unknown (News 2018: https://www.immobilien-zeitung.de/1000056537/ca-immo-beginnt-planung-fuer-frankfurter-millennium-tower)
Fraspa Tower | 200m (News 2018: http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-main/frankfurt-bekommt-neuen-200-meter-bueroturm-im-bankenviertel-15651129.html)
Grand Central | 140m
Hochhaus am Polizeipräsidium | several towers of different heights planned


----------



## hugh

CW= 17 buildings 150 meters or more - completed or under construction. Not too shoddy.


----------



## Union Man

^^ I was debating whether to add them to the list or not, I'm probably being too conservative - but they've been added now.

Unsure why I put 41 :nuts: - now corrected.


----------



## Invalidate username

Sorry guys, didn't see European:nuts:


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Uh...maybe try reading the thread title? :lol:


----------



## hugh

'Invalidate post'.


----------



## PJH2015

*Manchester, UK
*
Beetham / Axis / Deansgate Square / Elizabeth Tower cluster.










*^^* There's a 50fl & 37fl tower which are currently U/C missing off that render, along with a whole host of other proposals for that area.

All coming to pass this area will be incredible in a few years, especially when compared to what was there previously (Beetham Tower being the sole tower) -


----------



## werner10

As we are, slowly but surely, approaching a new financial crisis even in The Hague new proposals are popping up...



marcobruls said:


> So these 2 are going up end of the year or early 2019
> 101m&122m


Ground work for this project already started


PJee said:


> Voor het gemak even zo:


Furthermore this 150m tower is proposed:



@Life said:


> Programma: woningen, hotel
> Hoogte: 150 meter





MrAronymous said:


>


Furthermore:


marcobruls said:


> The coming years the city wants to build 12000 homes in towers of 150m and higher around the trainstations.
> Population is expected to grow with another 100k to 630 000.
> No plans shown yet but they want the towers to begin building in 2020 so hopefully 2019 will be an amazing year for our town 0.o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source in dutch


----------



## Roxven

*WARSAW*

*U/C Towers over 70m as of October 2018:*

1. Varso 1 - *310m*​2. Spinnaker Office Tower - *203m*​3. Skyliner - *195m*​4. Generation Park - *180m*​5. Mennica Legacy Tower - *141m*​6. Warsaw Hub 1 - *130m*​7. Warsaw Hub 2 - *130m*​8. Spark - *130m*​9. Forest - *120m*​10. Widok Towers - *94m*​11. Bliska Wola Tower 1 - *92m*​12. Unique Tower - *91m*​13. Central Point - *86m*​14. Varso 2 - *86m*​15. Warsaw Hub 3 - *86m*​16. Bliska Wola Tower 2 - *80m*​17. Chmielna 89 - *80m*​18. Varso 3 - *76m*​19. Bliska Wola Tower 3 - *70m *​


----------



## KlausDiggy

*All skyscrapers in Europe (Com,T/O,U/C,Prp,App,Pro,O/H)*


----------



## iiPixelateddd_

*The Best City*


----------



## hugh

Am I the only forumer not overly impressed with the Calatrava project? Its late 60s/70s look - strikes me as more dated than retro.


----------



## Dusty Hare

hugh said:


> Am I the only forumer not overly impressed with the Calatrava project? Its late 60s/70s look - strikes me as more dated than retro.


It is a bit Singapore......not sure the renders are the best so I'm willing to give it the benefit of the doubt until better renders are available


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt at the moment. 



















https://www.mainhattan-webcam.de/




*200+m Towers*

Commerzbank Tower 259m (Antenna 300m)
Messeturm 257m

Westend Tower 208m
Maintower 200m
PWC Tower 200m




*T/O*


Omnitower 190m
Grand Tower 172m
Marienturm 155m




*U/C 
*

ONE 191m
One Forty West 140+100m
The Spin 128m
Eden 98m




*Coming Soon*

FOUR 228+172+125+100m
Grand Central 140+100m
Messeingang Süd 118m
Porsche Tower 80m
High Lines 85+60+48m



*Proposed*

Tower 365 300+m
Fraspa Tower 200m


----------



## melads

London will definitely be up there in term of skyline. Top cluster goes to Moscow.


----------



## @Life

New render for the Sluisbuurt (Amsterdam). Building start is scheduled. Currently it's empty here.











(Source: https://www.facebook.com/SluisbuurtAmsterdam/)


----------



## KlausDiggy

looks great :cheers:


----------



## A.Whiskey

Very nice Video about Warsaw's future projects including Varso Tower and other Towers and also some new nice visualizations and that's not even half of the projects currently UC. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zTf-WYOYubM


----------



## Skabbymuff

Some more incredible shots of Canary Wharf, and the City of London by forumer stevekeiretsu from his Flickr -



















the last pic feels like it could be somewhere in Asia. I simply cannot believe how much my city has changed in 20 years.


----------



## Sadam95

Skabbymuff said:


> Some more incredible shots of Canary Wharf, and the City of London by forumer stevekeiretsu from his Flickr -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last pic feels like it could be somewhere in Asia. I simply cannot believe how much my city has changed in 20 years.


If you put at least 300-500m modern 3-4 towers in Canary Wharf by 2025-2030, they'd be looking more like fusion skyline between Chicago and Shanghai skyline. Inside Canary wharf, it would be more like Chicago and outside, it's more like Shanghai.


----------



## mark1100

^^
CW Looks very much like Manila


----------



## hugh

^ Well, there goes the Ferrari.


----------



## the man from k-town

I've updated my Overview map of Frankfurt:


----------



## KlausDiggy

Thx for this fantastic overview
Frankfurt still has the best skyline in Europe. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Axelferis

London>Frankfurt sorry man


----------



## the man from k-town

well, of course but Frankfurt is booming, too  I am happy about that. London is another league though


----------



## hugh

the man from k-town said:


> well, of course but Frankfurt is booming, too  I am happy about that. London is another league though


the man from k-town - a gentleman, unlike some of these boring, boastful (even if it doesn't happen to be about their town) posters.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Dasselbe kann ich über euch London Fanboys sagen. :fiddle:

Frankfurt hat die herausragendste Skyline Europas. Grund genug, stolz darauf zu sein. :cheers:


----------



## bus driver

Gray - u/c or prep
Light - app










original https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154175366&postcount=15284


----------



## hugh

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^Dasselbe kann ich über euch London Fanboys sagen. :fiddle:
> 
> Frankfurt hat die herausragendste Skyline Europas. Grund genug, stolz darauf zu sein. :cheers:


Just to clarify, in case there's a misunderstanding - my post was actually lauding k-town's attitude, and disparaging the shrill London crowd.


----------



## dminer

The harmony of Frankfurt's skyline is still unchallenged in Europe. London's quantity ain't topping it anytime soon yet.


----------



## Davidinho

bus driver said:


> Gray - u/c or prep
> Light - app
> 
> original https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154175366&postcount=15284


That 404 meter tower takes Moscow to another level. Such a pity Capital Towers (3 X 270m) cannot be seen from this angle. They are behind Neva Towers and the new tall tower, right? And Headliner district is rising so quickly. It is alone already higher and denser than Rotterdam.


----------



## d_ans

dminer said:


> The harmony of Frankfurt's skyline is still unchallenged in Europe. London's quantity ain't topping it anytime soon yet.





SE9 said:


> *The Tulip* | City of London EC3


I think that's quite harmonious
Thread Link


----------



## dminer

d_ans said:


> I think that's quite harmonious
> Thread Link


Not really. It's not bad by any means, by the height restriction is heavily showing thus making it look artificial. And the designs of all 3 tallest buildings, including the new observation tower, are very debatable, the correlation between them in particular. Look at the new Four complex next to Commerzbank in Frankfurt and how carefully 'sculptued' it was to enrich the iconic panorama and compliment the neighbouring supertall. Undershaft, Bishopsgate and the Tulip don't seem to ackowledge each other at all and instead just focus on maximing commercial space for sale/lease


----------



## derzberb

The flaws of Frankfurt are that the buildings are not clustered enough which means there is too much space between them as one can see by viewing at them from south direction. Another flaw is that the city surrounding the cluster is simply much too small. These points apply also to Rotterdam and Warsaw.

The flaw of London is that the clusters are simply too small for the surroundig city (which applies also to Paris and Moscow).


----------



## KlausDiggy

dminer said:


> Not really. It's not bad by any means, by the height restriction is heavily showing thus making it look artificial. And the designs of all 3 tallest buildings, including the new observation tower, are very debatable, the correlation between them in particular. Look at the new Four complex next to Commerzbank in Frankfurt and how carefully 'sculptued' it was to enrich the iconic panorama and compliment the neighbouring supertall. Undershaft, Bishopsgate and the Tulip don't seem to ackowledge each other at all and instead just focus on maximing commercial space for sale/lease



I have to agree with Dminer. 
In itself, the tulip has an interesting design, but it doesn't fit so well to the City of London.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

I think it helps spread the cluster out a bit - for example, in that view, it provides another pinnacle next to the main 'clump' and brings the focal point of the cluster more into the centre. It's also a more interesting shape than some of the more straight, box-like towers proposed for the City. I think it works, personally.


----------



## Sadam95

Even though the City of London's skyline is not perfect but it always feels like something is not done yet and there are more towers on its way to join the City of London, especially with the Tulip coming lies in the middle of the City which could be potentially new landmark iconic of City skyline, that could be huge step for the City to take their own skylines to a new level in the next decade to spread from Shoreditch to Fenchurch Street, which will be denser and far more better coherent skyline, you can see how they grew up compared to 10 years ago which is messy, considering it was very new, with the images of all UC/APP built in City of London so they look much more better than it was 10 years ago. 

London is trying to build a better skyline and mega clusters skyline, I think that's their plan, starting from Shoreditch, to the City of London, to Shard, to Blackfriar where they plan to build more skyscrapers there and spreading so it creates a much better view from Waterloo Bridge that can give combination of truly mega cluster skyline of Shoreditch, City of London, Shard, Blackfriar in the future

On other hands, Rome wasn't built in a day.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Sadam95 said:


> Even though the City of London's skyline is not perfect but it always feels like something is not done yet and there are more towers on its way to join the City of London, especially with the Tulip coming lies in the middle of the City which could be potentially new landmark iconic of City skyline, that could be huge step for the City to take their own skylines to a new level in the next decade to spread from Shoreditch to Fenchurch Street, which will be denser and far more better coherent skyline, you can see how they grew up compared to 10 years ago which is messy, considering it was very new, with the images of all UC/APP built in City of London so they look much more better than it was 10 years ago.
> 
> London is trying to build a better skyline and mega clusters skyline, I think that's their plan, starting from Shoreditch, to the City of London, to Shard, to Blackfriar where they plan to build more skyscrapers there and spreading so it creates a much better view from Waterloo Bridge that can give combination of truly mega cluster skyline of Shoreditch, City of London, Shard, Blackfriar in the future
> 
> On other hands, Rome wasn't built in a day.


I agree with you but you forgot Canary Wharf!! That's going to be bigger than anything.


----------



## goodybear

I know there are height restrictions in the City and Canary Wharf due to London City airport. What is the maximum height allowed? And is there a chance London will get a building quite a bit taller than the Shard in the future? I can't imagine everywhere in the city is impacted by the airports. Canary Wharf is looking beautiful and there the heights work perfectly, however I think the City needs a building that stands out above the rest, taller than 310 meters, preferably 330-360 meters.

Also, another thing related to Frankfurt, recently there have been news of new developments occurring at the Millenium Tower site. It might have a major impact on the skyline as the allowed height is 369 meters for the site, though currently, it is unlikely a tower will reach that full height (hopefully they build at least a supertall there though).


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Turkey*






COM,T/O = 111
U/C,PREP = 24
APP, PRO = 13
O/H = 1
Total: 149




*Russia*






COM,T/O = 50
U/C,PREP = 21
APP, PRO = 27
O/H = 5
Total: 103




*United Kingdom*






COM,T/O = 24
U/C,PREP = 19
APP, PRO = 24
O/H= 1
Total: 68




*France*






COM,T/O = 20
U/C,PREP = 4
APP, PRO = 15
Total: 39




*Germany*






COM,T/O = 18
U/C,PREP = 3
APP, PRO = 5
Total: 26




*Poland*






COM,T/O = 10
U/C,PREP = 4
APP, PRO = 11
Total: 25




*Spain*






COM,T/O = 12
U/C,PREP = 1
APP, PRO = 3
Total: 16




*Netherlands*






COM,T/O = 5
U/C,PREP = 2
APP, PRO = 7
Total: 14



*Italy*






COM,T/O = 7
U/C,PREP = 1
APP, PRO = 0
Total: 8




*Austria*





COM,T/O = 3
U/C,PREP = 0
APP, PRO = 3
Total: 6


----------



## @Life

The Hague skyline is about to change. Will be great in 2025. Remember the city has only 600.000 inhabitants. 

Construction started:








Grotius towers: 120/100 meter









KJ-plein towers: 90/90 meter









90/90/90 meter

Proposed:








140/140/140/140 meter









246/192 meter








70/70/70 meter








75 meter


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ What about the building in front of "Het Strijkijzer" on the fourth pic? It seems new as well. 

Awesome proposals, btw kay:


----------



## marcobruls

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^ What about the building in front of "Het Strijkijzer" on the fourth pic? It seems new as well.
> 
> Awesome proposals, btw kay:


This one is my favorite, the city will release all the plans in the first quarter 2019....they better be working on jan 1 :lol:

The place they are planning this on is insanely tight but typical for The Hague because of lack of space.
2019 is going to be a good year...unless the god damn world economy comes crashing down. :lol:


----------



## KlausDiggy

308270408


----------



## the man from k-town

The Europe District of Frankfurt gets a lot denser in the next years, too. 


I've made an overview. Eden, Spin and One are u/c now. 
original pic on http://one-good-idea.webcam-profi.de/


----------



## melads

Is there anything planned on the plot in the left where the temporary construction workers shelters are currently located?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Yes, this is the plot for the resumed Millennium Tower project.


----------



## melads

KlausDiggy said:


> Yes, this is the plot for the resumed Millennium Tower project.


Is there any concrete about this tower or is it still in the proposed phase?


----------



## Kirk Stones

1. london
2. Moscow
3. Istanbul ( is this Europe ?)
4. Paris
5. Warsaw
6. Rotterdam
7. Birmingham
8. Leeds
9. Madrid
10. Manchester


----------



## e2ek1el

Kirk Stones said:


> 1. london
> 2. Moscow
> 3. Istanbul ( is this Europe ?)
> 4. Paris
> 5. Warsaw
> 6. Rotterdam
> 7. Birmingham
> 8. Leeds
> 9. Madrid
> 10. Manchester


Where is Frankietown and Milan? Leeds and Brum? Really?


----------



## KlausDiggy

melads said:


> Is there any concrete about this tower or is it still in the proposed phase?



So far, it's still in test planning.


----------



## the man from k-town

Allowed are 365m on that plot. But it's quite unlike that it becomes over 250m.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^plus a second or thrid Tower


----------



## Urbanlover84

Kirk Stones said:


> 1. london
> 2. Moscow
> 3. Istanbul ( is this Europe ?)
> 4. Paris
> 5. Warsaw
> 6. Rotterdam
> 7. Birmingham
> 8. Leeds
> 9. Madrid
> 10. Manchester


Lol. Istanbul or Turkey to a larger extent is neither Europe nor Asia. It is both. Geographically, physically and culturally.


----------



## Sawbonz

\

A basic render of Warsaw around 2025, with all the "under construction" and "planned" buildings


----------



## Union Man

End of year recap for London. Hopefully I haven't missed anything. Roll on 2019 :cheers:

*London*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* The Shard | 309m
*2.* One Canada Square | 235m
*3.* 110 Bishopsgate | 230m
*4.* The Leadenhall Building | 225m
*5.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
*6.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
*7.* 52 Lime Street | 190m
*8.* Tower 42 | 183m
*9.* St George Wharf Tower | 181m
*10.* 30 St Mary Axe | 180m
*11.* Broadgate Tower | 164m
*12.* One Blackfriars | 163m
*13.* Principal Place | 161m
*14.* 20 Fenchurch Street | 160m
*15.* One Churchill Place | 156m
*16.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
*17.* 40 Bank Street | 153m
*18.* South Bank Tower | 151m
*19.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
*20.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m
*21.* Guy's Tower | 149m
*22.* Highpoint | 149m
*23.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m 
*24.* Strata | 147m
*25.* Manhattan Loft Gardens | 143m
*26.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
*27.* Providence Tower | 136m 
*28.* Saffron Square | 134m
*29.* Two Fifty One | 134m
*30.* Stratford Halo | 133m
*31.* CityPoint | 127m 
*32.* Willis Building | 125m 
*33.* Euston Tower | 124m
*34.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
*35.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m
*36.* Cromwell Tower | 123m
*37.* Laudedale Tower | 123m
*38.* One The Elephant | 123m
*39.* Shakespeare Tower | 123m
*40.* Chelsea Waterfront | 122m
*41.* Harbour Central C | 122m
*42.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
*43.* Stratosphere | 122m
*44.* SkyGardens Nine Elms | 120m
*45.* Millbank Tower | 119m
*46.* St. Helen's | 118m 
*47.* Centre Point | 117m
*48.* Empress State Building | 117m
*49.* 261 City Road Lexicon | 115m
*50.* East Village T3 | 113m
*51.* The Heron | 112m
*52.* Capital Towers | 112m
*53.* One West India Quay | 111m
*54.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m 
*55.* Shell Centre | 106m 
*56.* 33 Canada Square | 105m
*57.* Imperial West | 105m
*58.* 100 Middlesex Street | 105m
*59.* Pioneer Point North | 105m
*60.* Upper Riverside | 104m
*61.* 99 Bishopsgate | 104m
*62.* Ontario Tower | 104m
*63.* Stratford Central | 103m
*64.* One Angel Court | 101m
*65.* Portland House | 101m
*66.* London Hilton On Park Lane | 101m
*67.* Skyline Woodberry Down | 101m
*68.* East Village T5 | 100m
*69.* 125 Old Broad Street Tower | 100m


*Status: U/C - T/O*

*1.* Twentytwo | 278m | *U/C*
*2.* Landmark Pinnacle | 233m | *U/C*
*3.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *T/O*
*4.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *U/C*
*5.* One Park Drive | 205m | *U/C*
*6.* One Nine Elms Tower 1 | 200m | *U/C*
*7.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 187m | *U/C*
*8.* The Madison | 182m | *U/C*
*9.* 100 Bishopsgate | 172m | *T/O*
*10.* DAMAC Tower | 168m | *U/C*
*11.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 168m | *U/C*
*12.* One Nine Elms Tower 2 | 161m | *U/C*
*13.* 250 City Road Tower 1 | 155m | *T/O*
*14.* 10 Park Drive | 150m | *T/O*
*15.* 1 Bank Street | 147m | *T/O*
*16.* Maine Tower | 144m | *T/O*
*17.* 150 Bishopsgate | 135m | *U/C*
*18.* The Atlas Building | 134m | *T/O*
*19.* 101 George Street | 134m | *U/C*
*20.* Keybridge House | 129m | *U/C*
*21.* 10 George Street | 128m | *T/O*
*22.* Nine Elms Point | 126m | *T/O*
*23.* One Crown Place 1 | 123m | *U/C*
*24.* One Casson Square | 122m | *T/O*
*25.* The Stage | 115m | *U/C*
*26.* Rudolf Place | 115m | *U/C*
*27.* One Crown Place Tower 2 | 107m | *U/C*
*28.* Four Casson Square | 106m | *T/O*
*29.* Thirty Casson Square | 100m | *T/O*


*Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep*

*1.* 1 Undershaft | 290m | *App*
*2.* 100 Leadenhall Street | 247m | *App*
*3.* Spire London | 235m | *App*
*4.* One Lansdowne Tower 1 | 227m | *App*
*5.* Alpha Square 1 | 216m | *App*
*6.* 6-8 Bishopsgate | 204m | *Demo*
*7.* South Quay Plaza Tower 3 | 192m | *App*
*8.* 20 Charter Street | 187m | *App*
*9.* Vauxhall Cross Tower 1 | 186m | *App*
*10.* 18 Blackfriars Tower 1 | 179m | *App*
*11.* New Covent Garden Market N8 | 176m | *Site Prep*
*12.* Wood Wharf F1 | 173m | *App*
*13.* Ruby Triangle Tower 1 | 168m | *App*
*14.* Vauxhall Square Tower 1 | 168m | *App*
*15.* Vauxhall Square Tower 2 | 168m | *App*
*16.* 1 Park Place | 162m | *App*
*17.* 10 Bank Street | 161m | *App*
*18.* 1 Leadenhall | 158m | *App*
*19.* 13-14 Appold Street | 156m | *App*
*20.* 40 Leadenhall Street | 154m | *App*
*21.* 2 & 3 Finsbury Avenue Square | 154m | *App*
*22.* Vauxhall Cross Tower 2 | 151m | *App*
*23.* New Covent Garden Market N10 | 151m | *Site Prep*
*24.* 6 Portal Way Tower 1 | 148m | *App*
*25.* Stratford Island | 142m | *App*
*26.* Millharbour Village G3 | 142m | *App*
*27.* Ruby Triangle Tower 2 | 142m | *App*
*28.* Canada Water Sites C and E | 140m | *Site Prep*
*29.* Doon Street Tower | 140m | *App*
*30.* 1 Merchant Square | 140m | *App*
*31.* 54 Marsh Wall | 140m | *App*
*32.* Millharbour Village G1.1 | 139m | *App*
*33.* 18 Blackfriars Tower 2 | 138m | *App*
*34.* 250 City Road Tower 2 | 137m | *App*
*35.* Westfield Croydon Tower A | 136m | *App*
*36.* College Road | 135m | *App*
*37.* East Village T1 | 135m | *App*
*38.* East Village T2 | 135m | *App*
*39.* Stratford Centre & Morgan House | 130m | *App*
*40.* One Lansdowne Tower 2 | 129m | *App*
*41.* Infinity London Tower 1 | 127m | *App*
*42.* Millharbour Village G2.1 | 126m | *App*
*43.* The Culinary Quarter | 125m | *App*
*44.* Belmont | 122m | *Demo*
*45.* Millharbour Village G1.3 | 122m | *App*
*46.* Elephant & Castle Town Centre E2 Tower 1 | 121m | *App*
*47.* Alpha Square 2 | 121m | *App*
*48.* Cherry Park Tower A1 | 121m | *App*
*49.* Elephant & Castle Town Centre W2 Tower 3 | 117m | *App*
*50.* New Covent Garden Market N9 | 117m | *Site Prep*
*51.* 209 Conington Road | 117m | *App*
*52.* Convoys Wharf | 116m | *Site Prep*
*53.* The Ram Quarter | 116m | *Site Prep*
*54.* 20 Ropemaker Street | 115m | *App*
*55.* Plot N0201 | 115m | *App*
*56.* South Quay Plaza Tower 2 | 115m | *App*
*57.* Taberner House | 114m | *Site Prep*
*58.* Stephenson Street Tower 1 | 113m | *App*
*59.* Millharbour Village G2.2 | 113m | *App*
*60.* 6 Portal Way Tower 2 | 113m | *App*
*61.* Cherry Park Tower A2 | 112m | *App*
*62.* Mondial House | 112m | *App*
*63.* Paris Garden | 111m | *App*
*64.* Infinity Tower 2 | 108m | *App*
*65.* Stephenson Street Tower 2 | 107m | *App*
*66.* 201-207 Shoreditch High Street | 107m | *App*
*67.* White City Green | 107m | *App*
*68.* Anthology Hale Works | 107m | *App*
*69.* Ruby Triangle Tower 3 | 107m | *App*
*70.* Finsbury Tower | 106m | *App*
*71.* Wood Wharf J1 | 106m | *App*
*72.* West End Gate | 105m | *App*
*73.* One Portal Way Block 1 | 104m | *App*
*74.* Westfield Croydon Tower B | 104m | *App*
*75.* Westfield Croydon Tower C | 104m | *App*
*76.* East Village T4 | 103m | *App*
*77.* Harrison Gibson Building | 103m | *App*
*78.* Enderby Place | 102m | *App*
*79.* Millharbour Village G4 | 102m | *App*
*80.* Goodluck Hope | 101m | *Demo*
*81.* Gateway Tower | 101m | *App*
*82.* New Covent Garden Market N7 | 100m | *Site Prep*


*Status: Proposed *

*1.* Bankside Yards Tower 1 | 163m | *Pro/Site Prep*
*2.* Project Skylines | 162m | *Pro*
*3.* Southernwood Retail Park | 159m | *Pro*
*4.* Westferry Printworks Tower 1 | 155m | *Pro/Demo*
*5.* Capital House | 133m | *Pro*
*6.* Malt Street Regeneration | 132m | *Pro*
*7.* 6-12 Kennington Lane | 126m | *Pro*
*8.* Borough Triangle | 120m | *Pro*
*9.* Bankside Yards Tower 2 | 120m | *Pro/Site Prep*
*10.* Miles Street | 115m | *Pro*
*11.* Westferry Printworks Tower 1 | 107m | *Pro/Demo*
*12.* Bankside Yards Tower 3 | 104m | *Pro/Site Prep*
*13.* Grosvenor Bermondsey | 103m | *Pro*
*14.* Kensington Forum | 102m | *Pro*


*Total: 194*


----------



## Skabbymuff

^ Agreed, be perfect for Manchester to get a 300+ tower, would show London right up with its ridiculous red tape surrounding scraper heights, these restrictions are damaging the future skyline, and its something that really needs to change.


----------



## Quicksilver

PJH2015 said:


> I do genuinely think that Manchester has a shot at building the UK's tallest at some point over the next 10 years, we don't have the same restrictions that London do.
> 
> I would keep an eye on what Renaker (developer / contractor) do with Trinity Islands now they've got a hold of it, it was going to be 213m but they could do what they want at this point.
> 
> Manchester is building a reputation as a good city for talent at the moment, and big companies (such as Amazon) are now moving in with big numbers. It's only a matter of time before the office developments start to rise


I also believe that Manchester will be ready for 300 m in 3-5 years time. But it will be residential tower, most likely, not the office one, or mixed use aka Shard.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

I'll buy you all a pint when it gets its first 300m tall.
My view ?
Its 20 years away


----------



## vincent1746

Paris La Défense with Hekla tower in 2022, missing fews towers :










https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7838/40302912543_8a8721b254_o.jpg


----------



## RotatingMembrane

*Birmingham, UK*


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBujlPTUDSkJ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpbgbXbjxHA/

Complete, under construction, and proposed buildings 100m or above in *Birmingham*

Complete

BT Tower: 152m
10 Holloway Circus: 122m, 40fl
Joseph Chamberlain Clock Tower: 100m
Alpha Tower: 100m, 28fl

Under Construction:

2one2 Broad Street: 132m, 42fl
103 Colmore Row: 108m, 26fl
Bank Tower: 102m, 33fl

Proposed:

One Eastside: 46fl (approx.145m)
St Josephs Eastside: 38fl (approx. 120m)
Matchbox Tower: 35fl (approx. 120m)
Exchange Square Phase 2: 35fl+ (approx. 110m)
Axis Tower 3:101m, 23fl

Honourable Mention:

Beorma Quarter, 113m, floating around in the pre-construction realm for over a decade. 

There are plenty of sites where tall buildings are likely to be built in central Birmingham which should have information released during 2019. Mid-rise construction is booming in Birmingham at the moment, high rise construction will slowly catch up.


----------



## Drewx

MIND project in Milan:


----------



## photolitherland

Quicksilver said:


> They are missing "The Tulip" which for some reason I believe will be built, even quicker than some skyscrapers on your render:


Ewww god, that Tulip thing is horrific, looks like the snake monster that eats that geologist dude in Prometheus.


----------



## isaidso

That vista is a dog's breakfast.


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

I love it! A fortress of towers. It will be a unique cluster and I can't wait to see it when everything's built. :cheers:


----------



## the man from k-town

The Europe District of Frankfurt in the next years 





Bockenheimer said:


> New renders for the planned 140m residential tower near the central station:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Macanoo Architecten


----------



## hugh

Aston Martin DB5?


----------



## bus driver

The long-awaited MIBC extension

*CITY ONE | 52FL 26FL | 200+m | PRO | 2023*

Multi-use (offices + retail) complex


Аrchitect: JAHN (US)
Developer: MR Group


















https://mr-group.ru/wa-apps/cms/upload/files/buklet-2018-ru.pdf"]https://mr-group.ru/wa-apps/cms/upload/files/buklet-2018-ru.pdf

It's here


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* Commerzbank Tower | 259m
*2.* Messeturm | 256m
*3.* Westend Tower | 208m
*4.* Main Tower | 200m
*5.* Tower 185 (PwC) | 200m
*6.* Trianon | 186m
*7.* ECB | 185m
*8.* Taunusturm | 170m
*9.* Opernturm | 170m
*10.* Silberturm | 166m
*11.* Westend Gate | 159m
*12.* Marienturm | 155m 
*13.* Deutsche Bank I | 155m
*14.* Deutsche Bank II | 155m
*15.* Skyper | 154m
*16.* Eurotower | 148m
*17.* FBC | 142m
*18.* City-Haus I | 142m
*19.* Henninger Turm | 140m
*20.* Gallileo | 136m
*21.* Nextower | 136m
*22.* Pollux | 130m
*23.* Garden Tower | 127m
*24.* Messe Torhaus | 117m 
*25.* Japan Center | 115m
*26.* Park tower | 115m
*27.* Westhafen Tower | 112m
*28.* IBC | 112m 
*29.* Eurotheum | 110m
*30.* WinX | 110m
*31.* City Gate| 110m
*32.* Global Tower | 107m 
*33.* Leonardo Royal Hotel | 100m 



*Status: U/C - T/O*

*1.* ONE | 191m | *U/C*
*2.* Omniturm | 190m | *T/O*
*3.* Grand Tower | 172m | *T/O*
*4.* One Forty West | 140m | *U/C*
*5.* Spin Tower | 128m | *U/C*



*Status: Approved - Demo - Prep*

*1.* FOUR 1 (Office 1) | 228m | *Prep*
*2.* FOUR 2 (Resid. + Hotel) | 173m | *Prep*
*3.* FOUR 3 (Residential) | 120m | *Prep*
*4.* Messeeingang Süd | 118m | *App (2019)*
*5.* FOUR 4 (Office 2) | 100m | *Prep*



*Status: Proposed *

*1. *Millennium Tower | ???m |*Pro*
*2. *Neue Mainzer Str. 57-59 | 205m | *Pro*
*3. *Das Präsidium 1 | 145m | *Pro*
*4. *Das Präsidium 2 | ???m | *Pro*
*5. *Das Präsidium 3 | ???m | *Pro*
*6.* Grand Central | 140m | *Pro*
*7. *99 West | 106m | *Pro*



*Total: 50*


----------



## Sky HI

The Hague (Station 'Holland Spoor' neighbourhood)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Bruneseau district skyline in south east Paris is starting to take shape (at least in renders) :


----------



## marcobruls

Joz said:


> Ik ben even snel aan de slag gegaan met Photoshop, om een plaatje te schetsen hoe Den Haag er in 2023 uit ziet qua skyline met bevestigde projecten.
> Let niet op hoé de gebouwen erin staan; deze zijn snel genomen uit renders (meestal ook de verkeerde hoeken), maar het geeft iig iets weer. De omvang van de nieuwe projecten t.o.v. huidige skyline is indrukwekkend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nog gebouwen vergeten?


A lot more should be coming but these buildings are confirmed until 2023 :banana: 
thanks to Joz kay:


----------



## Sky HI

The Hague 2020-2025 some projects around the main trainstations


----------



## 2G2R

The future "The Hague" is very impressive! I hope that all projects are on the way. Supa skyline for your city!


----------



## 2G2R

Sky HI said:


> The Hague 2020-2025 some projects around the main trainstations



*Hi, just a question related to the pic above. Are the two towers confirmed? Are the towers at scale on the rendering? I hope so! *:banana:


----------



## @Life

2G2R said:


> *Hi, just a question related to the pic above. Are the two towers confirmed? Are the towers at scale on the rendering? I hope so! *:banana:


Nope, he used some old renders. Confirmed height is 180meter for the highest tower.
Here are the latest renders:


TheGrace by Life Islife, on Flickr
TheGrace2 by Life Islife, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Great to see the Hague developing so well. It already has a very pleasing skyline, which can only get better. :cheers:


----------



## 2G2R

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> Great to see the Hague developing so well. It already has a very pleasing skyline, which can only get better. :cheers:







Widely better than what we do in France...:lol:


----------



## hugh

Nothing vague about the Hague.


----------



## 2G2R

SkyscraperSuperman said:


> Great to see the Hague developing so well. It already has a very pleasing skyline, which can only get better. :cheers:





The Hague is alike Manchester, isnt'it?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

The large model of La Défense that was presented, as every year, at the MIPIM this month, including Hermitage Plaza (320m), The Link (242m), Sisters Towers (229m), Jardins de l'Arche Tower (206m), plus all the towers already under construction of course (Hekla, Saint-Gobain, Trinity, Alto and Vinci HQ) :












https://twitter.com/EOCengineers/status/1106182474399449089










https://twitter.com/arcora_/status/1106148363223879683


----------



## PJH2015

A scale model of the Great Jackson St area of Manchester, incl current, U/C and proposed towers, credit to James Sidlow of Renaker, on Twitter - 



jrb said:


> James Sidlow, Twitter.
> 
> New and updated Great Jackson Street Masterplan and surrounding towers model. :drool:


You can see the progress with this cluster already on the below photo, credit to Property Alliance on Twitter -



jrb said:


> Property Alliance, Twitter.
> 
> 29th of March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Prop_Alliance


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Some have said Moscow is just a small cluster, not a complete skyline. Above is what the MIBC will look like in a few years from now (the upper render). And that is ONLY the business district, its surroundings are not included.


----------



## Dusty Hare

4miGO!!! said:


> Some have said Moscow is just a small cluster, not a complete skyline. Above is what the MIBC will look like in a few years from now (the upper render). And that is ONLY the business district, its surroundings are not included.


It will look great and it already does but you have said yourself that it is a few years from now, assuming that everything gets built. It doesnt make a difference to what it currently looks like!


----------



## melads

4miGO!!! said:


> Some have said Moscow is just a small cluster, not a complete skyline. Above is what the MIBC will look like in a few years from now (the upper render). And that is ONLY the business district, its surroundings are not included.


What is the tallest tower on the right?


----------



## bus driver

melads said:


> What is the tallest tower on the right?


Lower pic is pure fiction, never mind.

Upper one is also very inaccurate however.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan -- Farini Yard* (first version of the masterplan)
Winner proposal = OMA (Rem Koolhas) + Italian architecture firms



> *The dismitted rail yard, spanning over a surface of 618,733 sqm (6,659,986 sqft / ~62 ha)* is located in the city center, close to Porta Nuova/Garibaldi district and Milano Porta Garibaldi Rail Station. Farini *would include a new public park* of 307,808 sqm (3,313,218 sqft / ~31 ha), *skyscrapers/high-rises/low-rises with a mix of functions* (office, residential, culture, education, retail, entertainment, etc.) *and pedestrian areas.*





> "We are trying to reconcile a local transformation with a very local situation."
> 
> (...) "*There will be a long phase of redefinition of the masterplan based on the comments of the stakeholders*, the citizens" (...) "In Milan they want to do this right. In London, many developments are run through really private approaches. This will be a long process of readaptation of the masterplan and then *each component will be based on more specific masterplans – each quarter will be developed with a specific competition and with specific parameters*".














> (...) "The selected masterplan will have to be integrated with the new Territorial Governance Plan of the Municipality of Milan which envisages, inter alia, the coverage of the tracks at Garibaldi station in order to construct a continuum with Porta Nuova".












See more here


----------



## Skabbymuff

^ Great to see Milan taking off like this!


----------



## Ares2018

Madrid...


----------



## 2G2R

Me gusta mucho Madrid, Milano tambien!


----------



## AbidM

Le Defence, Moscow Business Centre and Madrid going to look like space ships.


----------



## SoboleuS

*Warsaw 2018*





>



 Source: http://siciarz.net/media/photos/2016/02/07/IMG_9201.jpg


*Warsaw 2020*



AdryanZ said:


>


----------



## Skabbymuff

Absolutely love the Madrid plans, they look so futuristic! It really seems that finally the skyscraper race is getting underway in Europe, and it's about time too!


----------



## KlausDiggy

The skyscraper race started long before that:cheers:


----------



## Ares2018

*Madrid Financial Center...*


----------



## elculo

Wow, a bunch of modern commieblocks. Who planned this? Some chinese investors?


----------



## NOMAD€

gives the shivers..


----------



## marcobruls

In The Hague our building and housing alderman is going crazy :banana: this town might actually look like a city in 2025.
These are the 2 most recent models of 2 old adjacent industrial zones.
As a reference the brown building in the middle will be 125m high. 


@Life said:


> Op de maquette van de binckhorst van de makers van de Binck blocks maquette is een al wat meer uitgewerkt ontwerp te zien voor deze locatie. Op de Provada meer misschien?





@Life said:


> Bij mij doen die plaatjes t niet. Zet ze hier nog ff neer.


----------



## Quicksilver




----------



## IThomas

*Milan*

*Completed*
231 m *UniCredit Tower - A* 
209 m *Il Dritto/The Straight One/Allianz Tower* 
177 m *Lo Storto/The Twisted One/Generali Tower*
161 m *Palazzo Lombardia* 
143 m *Solaria Tower* 
140 m *Diamond Tower* 
_135 m *RAI TV Tower*
130 m *Mediaset TVPC Tower*_
127 m *Grattacielo Pirelli* 
117 m *Torre Breda*
111 m*Bosco Verticale - Tower E*
109 m *Torre Galfa* 
_108 m *Metropolitan Cathedral-Basilica of the Nativity of Saint Mary*_
_108 m *Torre Branca*_
106 m *Torre Velasca* 
100 m *Garibaldi Twin Towers - A* 
100 m *Garibaldi Twin Towers - B* 
100 m *UniCredit Tower - B* 
100 m *Aria Tower* 

*U/C*
175 m *Il Curvo/The Curved One/Pwc Tower*
126 m *UnipolSai Tower*
123 m *Gioia 22*

*Approved*
1?0 m *A2A Tower* (rumors said the height is between 130 and 150 m)
140 m *Cava Ronchi - A*
105 m *Gioia 20*
100 m *Cava Ronchi - B*

*Planned/On hold*
??? m *CityLife Tower 4*
??? m *CityLife Tower 5*
102 m *MilanoSesto 02E02 Tower*
102 m *MilanoSesto 01D02 Tower*

The list does not include likely future towers for two huge sites to be developed according to the city's programs: 
MIND (Milano Innovation District) and Farini Yard.

:cheers:


----------



## marcobruls

Some sxy shit happening all over europe....stay away economic crisis! just 2 3 more years at least


----------



## Skabbymuff

Milan on the move!


----------



## meteoforumitalia

IThomas said:


> *Milan*
> 
> *Completed*
> 231 m *UniCredit Tower - A*
> 209 m *Il Dritto/The Straight One/Allianz Tower*
> 177 m *Lo Storto/The Twisted One/Generali Tower*
> 161 m *Palazzo Lombardia*
> 143 m *Solaria Tower*
> 140 m *Diamond Tower*
> _135 m *RAI TV Tower*
> 130 m *Mediaset TVPC Tower*_
> 127 m *Grattacielo Pirelli*
> 117 m *Torre Breda*
> 111 m*Bosco Verticale - Tower E*
> 109 m *Torre Galfa*
> _108 m *Metropolitan Cathedral-Basilica of the Nativity of Saint Mary*_
> _108 m *Torre Branca*_
> 106 m *Torre Velasca*
> 100 m *Garibaldi Twin Towers - A*
> 100 m *Garibaldi Twin Towers - B*
> 100 m *UniCredit Tower - B*
> 100 m *Aria Tower*
> 
> *U/C*
> 175 m *Il Curvo/The Curved One/Pwc Tower*
> 126 m *UnipolSai Tower*
> 123 m *Gioia 22*
> 
> *Approved*
> 1?0 m *A2A Tower* (rumors said the height is between 130 and 150 m)
> 140 m *Cava Ronchi - A*
> 105 m *Gioia 20*
> 100 m *Cava Ronchi - B*
> 
> *Planned/On hold*
> ??? m *CityLife Tower 4*
> ??? m *CityLife Tower 5*
> 102 m *MilanoSesto 02E02 Tower*
> 102 m *MilanoSesto 01D02 Tower*
> 
> The list does not include likely future towers for two huge sites to be developed according to the city's programs:
> MIND (Milano Innovation District) and Farini Yard.
> 
> :cheers:


Lo Storto in CityLife is not 177 m but 195 m after they added Generali insignia


----------



## IThomas

meteoforumitalia said:


> Lo Storto in CityLife is not 177 m but 195 m after they added Generali insignia


I know it, but someone does not recognize it as part of the structure


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ According to that someone, a huge red banner adds nothing to a building's architectural value, yet a nearly-invisible silver stick on a building's top does.


----------



## 70

MADRID NUEVO NORTE, VIDEO

https://distritocastellananorte.com/elproyecto/madrid-nuevo-norte-video/


----------



## dminer

Warsaw in just about 1 year, once the current wave of U/C projects is completed:



AdryanZ said:


> Pieśń przyszłości raz jeszcze
> 
> foto: *filosss*


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt in 2025 





eibomz said:


> Source: CA IMMO



The rendered towers are: 



ONE 191m | U/C
Grand Tower 172m | T/O
Grand Central 140m | Pro
The Spin 128m | U/C 
EDEN 98m | U/C



Unfortunately Marienturm and Omnitower are missing in the CBD.



not to forget FOUR


----------



## Tarkin

Yeah, the above render only shows the neighboorhood around the trade fair ("Messe") being updated. The banking cluster is not up to date there (FOUR, Omniturm, WINX...)


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris La Défense*

Montages with the new Oasis Towers (but without Hermitage Plaza), made by Eric. Great work from him.



ERIC said:


>




Original photo by Cyril.



ERIC said:


>


----------



## DrDrodzak

Paris is superb but Warsaw is more american style 🙂


----------



## djm160190

That last render of Paris is wonderful. I hope they don't build those twins which will ruin the skyline imo!


----------



## bus driver

MIBC main cluster + MBC Plot 1 (404 m, prep) and Grand Tower (283 m, UC)


















Источник: https://mosurbanforum2019.tassphoto.com/album/68


















Источник: https://www.mskagency.ru/materials/2905349


----------



## Roxven

*Warsaw late 2020.*









render by adryanz5


----------



## Roxven

*Warsaw* towers *U/C* update:


1. *VARSO PLACE 1* - 310 m

2. *WARSAW UNIT* - 202 m

3. *SKYLINER* - 195 m

4. *GENERATION PARK* - 180 m

5. *SKYSAWA* - 155 m

6. *MENNICA LEGACY TOWER* - 140 m

7. *THE WARSAW HUB 1* - 130 m

8. *THE WARSAW HUB 2* - 130 m

9. *SPARK* - 130 m _- starts soon_

10. *FOREST* - 120 m

11. *TOWAROWA TOWER 1* - 100 m _- starts soon_

12. *TOWAROWA TOWER 2* - 100 m _- starts soon_

13. *WIDOK TOWERS* - 95 m

14. *BLISKA WOLA TOWER 1* - 92 m

15. *UNIQUE TOWER* - 91 m

16. *VARSO PLACE 2* - 90 m

17. *CENTRAL POINT* - 86 m

18. *THE WARSAW HUB 3* - 85 m

19. *VARSO PLACE 3* - 81 m

20. *BLISKA WOLA TOWER 2* - 80 m


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Future tallest buildings in Paris in 2025 :










https://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?


----------



## Quicksilver

madmax1982 said:


> "Paris and Frankfurt build less towers than Manchester"
> LOL.


Yep, unbelievable for Manchester to build more than Paris. Who would thought few years back.


----------



## madmax1982

Quicksilver said:


> Yep, unbelievable for Manchester to build more than Paris. Who would thought few years back.


But, it's still not building more.


----------



## Quicksilver

madmax1982 said:


> But, it's still not building more.


Manchester 10 towers 100+ U/C. Paris? 7? May be my math is not good.


----------



## madmax1982

Like you're saying, your math is not good.


----------



## Quicksilver

madmax1982 said:


> Like you're saying, your math is not good.


Teach me then :lol:

10>7 by big margin, this what I was taught in school. Is it different in France?


----------



## madmax1982

You just have to open your eyes and start reading previous posts.
I'm sure you can, if you want.


----------



## SoboleuS

Future skyline of Warsaw by AdryanZ:

*2017*



Ring said:


> by raeidh


*2019*



Ring said:


> https://www.instagram.com/urodzona_byodkrywac/


*2021*



AdryanZ said:


> *2021*


*2023*



AdryanZ said:


> ^^ oby rychło
> 
> Foto: https://www.instagram.com/urodzona_byodkrywac/


^^
Black tower on the right is scheduled for 2021, but its design may change.


----------



## Quicksilver

madmax1982 said:


> You just have to open your eyes and start reading previous posts.
> I'm sure you can, if you want.


I am sure you have seen my post in the previous page too :lol:


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

madmax1982 said:


> Yes but the advantage of La Defense is that you have a multiple of possible points of view.
> Personnally, the sight from L'Arc de triomphe is the one I see the less in the real life
> 
> My daily sight is this one (picture from cyril) :


That's a nice view! Is there a render that shows how the Hermitage Towers would appear from that angle?


----------



## madmax1982

I don't think so.
Here's a render by Cyril or Eric with Link:









I have this official with Hermitage :









@Quicksilver
Ok, so really you can't read. Sad.


----------



## Quicksilver

madmax1982 said:


> @Quicksilver
> Ok, so really you can't read. Sad.


Ok, look. I have been on this forum much much longer than you. I do remember times when London skyline consisted of 2 "mighty" towers separated by 4 miles. People laughed at it and used to say it will never be on par with Paris and Frankfurt, or at least in next 20-30 years. Around 2006-2008, things have started to change and things have moved very fast in London. However, many users, especially new ones, like you, refused to acknowledge the speed of construction in London for a long time. They used to argue that London builds nothing and Paris still way ahead. This used to continue up until 2011-2013 I would say.

So, I totally understand what is difficult for you to even think that some regional city in the UK which supposed to go down for last few years builds more than Paris, I get it, totally get it. Totally unbelievable few years back. But things have moved very fast in Manchester and in fact it builds more towers now than Paris. If it's still difficult for you to swallow this fact, I cannot really help, only time will heal.


----------



## Broodjebami

The fact that you’ve been around here for longer and have been right once before doesn’t mean that you’re right this time. I haven’t looked into either but that’s just a shit argument.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Not sure he is using his longevity on here as an argument itself but more putting his argument into context. Perhaps that nuance has passed you by though. 

He is factually correct in what he says though. Currently Manchester is building more over 100m than Paris. I don't think that is a sleight on Paris though. It's just pretty incredible for Manchester to be building so much.


----------



## Amrafel

Bratislava, Slovakia



hraby said:


>


At the moment, there are six towers taller than 100m U/C. By 2025, at least ten more should be built. Also, the first official skyscraper is now under construction. 

Not the most imposing skyline, but it should be mentioned as it will be one of the best in CEE Europe (after Moscow and Warsaw).


----------



## madmax1982

Funny argument like Broodjebami says.

I don't know what's difficult to understand, knowing that Sisters (229m + 133m) are starting next month, that Link (242m+178m) and Pleyel (149m) have building permit deposed with no remedy and are starting anytime from now, counting 7 is as quoted upper on this page "having a problem with maths".

And it's a same about Frankfurt.
Saying that Manchester is building more that Frankfurt whereas that the fact that matters is the m². So if you compare all 100m projects to Frankfurt's 228m + 191m + 172m, as you wish. But then you should take a look at Netherlands.


----------



## Dusty Hare

You seem to have a little difficulty understanding tenses. Buildings that will be starting do not currently count as being under construction. Therefore, the point that Manchester is building more at the moment is factually correct. But, perhaps more importantly, you should look at it a different way. Paris is one of the great cities of the world and has been for a very long time. Manchester is a rainy former mill town in the north of England. It's pretty incredible that Manchester should be in the conversation. It is, therefore, not about having a dig at Paris but more about incredulity at Manchester's advances.


----------



## hugh

Dusty Hare said:


> Manchester is a rainy former mill town in the north of England.


Ay up. 

* Wrong county, but you get the gist.


----------



## Broodjebami

Has anyone made a list for Manchester? I can only think of a few 100+ towers being u/c or finished


----------



## Quicksilver

Broodjebami said:


> Has anyone made a list for Manchester? I can only think of a few 100+ towers being u/c or finished


It has been posted few times on here:

Elizabeth Tower 152m U/C
Affinity Living Circle Square 116m U/C
Affinity Living Riverview & Riverside 110m U/C
The Residence 110 U/C
Oxygen 109 U/C
Owen Street 200.5 T/O
Owen Street 158 T/O
Owen Street 140 T/O
Owen Street 122 T/O

With regards to towers in Paris supposedly having building permits, starting next month, in 3 months, in 6 months, Manchester also have few towers in the sleeves starting soon and with building permits.


----------



## Ron Zuchorsky

Lord Parsifal said:


> Warsaw Skyline when all currently U/C skyscrapers get completed.


^^^^It seems that there is no key in Warsaw to create a coherent group dominant in the skyline. Everything is built with no order and scattered over several districts without one nice urban plan. I watch this city building mechanism for many years and I see that Warsaw will be very difficult to create before 2025 very nice skyline. 

Bigos groch z kapusta and kielbasa 

Why there is no proposal around Palace of Culture & Science to buid it around ? That is question of many years disqusions ,debates and architectural/urban competitons that gave nothing. Very pity and shame that the city of hope got still no solution in that matter for years and years hno:hno:hno:

Here someone made analize of the skyline and it looks it seems to be logical and interesting directon of thinking.









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160117896&postcount=77









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1658785&page=5
^^^^ 
As I noticed in this thread it is thinking , in the direction of idea that the future skyline could be solved in a way similar to Paris which is a city in Europe with history and architectural and urban planning traditions.
You can see that developing direction down here









https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=163464626&postcount=852
^^^^


----------



## Erlenberg

I made this GIF which shows the evolution of La Défense from 1970 to 2024.
I will improve it if I find some other/better pictures.


----------



## meteoforumitalia

New high-rise building for Milan in the Citylife cluster, designed by "BIG" studio. The project is approved. Works: 2021-2023.


----------



## Broodjebami

Height is 110 meters for the people who care.


----------



## IThomas

^^
"The Portico"


----------



## meteoforumitalia

Always talking about Milan:



GENIUS LOCI said:


> The rest of the article (in Italian) >>> HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE >>> https://blog.urbanfile.org/2019/11/...vc60uVKhESh2lD16VhtezI_O3tTur0AI-WZG5doxeluCU


----------



## IThomas

^^
Not official designs and heights. 
The entire project is based on individual lots, which will be subject to its own international design competition. 
Architects, despite having a fair amount of freedom, will still be required to follow the guidelines indicated in the general plan.


----------



## maykies

P A R I S


----------



## Ron Zuchorsky

Lord Parsifal said:


> Varso Tower will be the new dominant. From most angles it will project a very imposing sense of dominance over the rest of the city.


This indication of the center of supertalls ,someone decided abaut new very center of downtown in urban plan in Warsaw.Why let to put on west? At Wola,Ochota ? I don't understand. Varso Tower will be the new dominant but far away from small bat any way high city core around PKiN.

"Table effect" could be changed if everything about new investments would be created around the bigest building in Warsaw - Palace of Culture and Science .There is huge urban hole in the central city around PKiN. Don't you think so? I understand economic reasons for Warsaw and all about that, but if it started at all ,why it goes farher from very city core??? That planing moves our thinking about wonderful group of supertalls in to a unknown far time in the future.Warsaw in that way will not built its own group of dominants for ages and ages."Table effect" will be spread and spread on and on in many directions at free areas you were writting about above, but not in "the ciclon eye " - Warsaw city core.



Lord Parsifal said:


> I predict that in the near future we will shift from the 150-200 meter range to the desired 200-250 meter range.


Easly that range could be risen to 250-350 meter range if the plan would be around the Palace of Culture and Science claster .

BTW
What is your opinion about this direction of planing I observed earlier and put it in that thread.I mean urbanisticly not ideologicly , because I heard bad opinions politicly inspired about that concept below.



















Policy of the idea is not important for me in the metter of the concept now.Only the urban concept of hights of proposed towers and so on aspects like relations the cubes between themselves.
No metter the functions proposed there cause they ofcourse could be different in such long time of developing process of planing.

sorce found:https://www.salon24.pl/u/maciejowskirobert/965831,wizja-rozwoju-warszawy-scislego-centrum-na-20-lat



Lord Parsifal said:


> Amateur, unfiltered photo of the very quickly growing skyline of Warsaw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that when all the skyscrapers get completed, there will be less of a "table effect" (a cluster full of skyscrapers of roughly equal height)


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=164406450&postcount=15660

It deppends on what side of Warsaw we observe the skyline. You used foto from fitable direction there are another where large "table effect" is huge.
Any way it is in the future possible to build this effect of group dominant like that:












Lord Parsifal said:


> In the 2000s, when a 150 meter tall skyscraper was in the works, everyone was tremendously excited. Now the reactions are mostly like "geez yet another 150 meter skyscraper" lol.
> I hope that in the 2020s we will react the same to 200/250 meter tall skyscrapers ^^


I hope that in the 2025 we will react the same to 200/250 meter tall skyscrapers, but I must add that they will be about 3-5 towers in group dominants 250/300 meters tall or even more. To break this hight flat horizon line of limit 200-250m in 2030s is possible and better for the character skyline.	kay:

Look here foto of sscuser from that thread https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=164457218#post164457218


mlody89 said:


> 35km from the center Warsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1320687588108819&set=gm.3081959298499203&type=3&theater&ifg=1


and this is how it could look at about 2025-2030 when the group of dominants about 250-350 and more could be done around PKiN  Isn't it nice? kay:


----------



## IThomas

Updated List :cheers:

*Milan* (Heights by roof or structure; no antenna).
Height *Tower* Architect (Year)

*Completed*
231 m *UniCredit Tower - A* Cesar Pelli (2012)
209 m *CityLife - Il Dritto/The Straight One/Allianz Tower * Arata Isozaki, Andrea Maffei (2015)
177 m *CityLife - Lo Storto/The Twisted One/Generali Tower* Zaha Hadid (2017) 
161 m *Palazzo Lombardia* Pei Cobb Freed & Partners, Paolo Caputo Partnership (2010)
143 m *Torre Solaria* Arquitectonica (2013)
140 m *Diamond Tower/BNP Paribas Tower* Kohn Pedersen Fox (2012)
_135 m RAI TV Tower
130 m Mediaset TVPC Tower_
127 m *Grattacielo Pirelli* Giò Ponti (1960)
117 m *Torre Breda* Luigi Mattioni (1955)
111 m *Bosco Verticale/Vertical Forest* Stefano Boeri (2014)
109 m *Torre Galfa* Melchiorre Bega (1959) - refurbishment: Maurice Kanah (2020)
_108 m Metropolitan Cathedral-Basilica of the Nativity of Saint Mary_
_108 m Torre Branca_ 
106 m *Torre Velasca* BBPR (1957)
100 m *Garibaldi Twin Towers - A* Laura Lazzari, Giancarlo Perrotta (1992) - refurbishment: Massimo Roj (2012)
100 m *Garibaldi Twin Towers - B* Laura Lazzari, Giancarlo Perrotta (1992) - refurbishment: Massimo Roj (2012)
100 m *UniCredit Tower - B* Cesar Pelli (2012)
100 m *Torre Aria* Arquitectonica (2013)

*T/O*
175 m *CityLife - Il Curvo/The Curved One/PwC Tower* Daniel Libeskind (2020)

*U/C*
126 m *Unipol Tower* Mario Cucinella Architects (2021)
123 m *Gioia 22* Pelli Clarke Pelli, Paolo Caputo Partnership (2020)

*Approved*
145 m *A2A Tower* Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners (2022)
131 m *Cava Ronchi B* Park Associati
110 m *CityLife - The Portico* Bjarke Ingels Group (2023)
106 m *Gioia 20* Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners (2022)
104 m *Cava Ronchi A* Park Associati

*Planned/On going*
??? m *Pirelli 39* Winning design TBA (international contest has been launched)
??? m *Pirelli 35* Winning design TBA (short-listed candidates: Snohetta, Kohn Pendersen Fox, Park Associati)

*Proposed*
143 m *Torre San Siro*
102 m *MilanoSesto 1* 
102 m *MilanoSesto 2* 
??? m *Federal Building / New Town Hall*

The list does not include likely future towers for two important huge sites to be developed according to the city's plans: MIND (Milano Innovation District, former Expo site) and Scalo Farini (former rail yard nearby Porta Nuova).


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Two more scrapers for Moscow, already at the prep status. The project also includes 58fl tower(s), but these renders represent only the 1st stage. 



mr. MyXiN said:


> *Павелецкий Сити
> Дубининская ул., вл 59-69*
> 
> 13 башен от 9 до 58 этажей
> 1 очередь - 2х46э, 28э, 18 и 9 этажей
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Источник: https://level.ru/survey/paveletskaya-city/


----------



## laojang

4miGO!!! said:


> ...


Having been in the forum for almost 10 years, 
only realized recently that Moscow has made great progress in terms of skyscrapers. Based on heights and width, the cluster in MIBC will dominate any European city in the near future. Many other cities look as impressive or better in picture by themself. But if they were put on the same page (shooting from the same distance), the difference will be clear. Currently, outside Moscow, there are only 2 supertalls in 2 cities. One of them is barely a supertall due to a thread of glass.
With 7 true 300 meter+ towers, it is not only dominating in Europe, but is also number 1 among world capitals with respect to # of supertalls, as mentioned in my previous message. The only cities above Moscow in this regard are those like Dubai, Shenzhen, New york, which are a different league. But they are not capitals.
The picture with the Ukraine hotel in the fore ground and MIBC in the back is truly fantastic.


----------



## PJH2015

Designs have been released for two more skyscrapers in *Manchester*, nicknamed The Blade and The Circle (both 151m, 51 floors).

These proposals sit alongside the currently under construction Elizabeth Tower (the rectangular grid tower, 152.5m / 52 floors - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2055366&page=55), and are within the wider Great Jackson St framework which includes the under construction and virtually complete Deansgate Square (4no towers, 201m, 158m, 140m, 122m - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448730&page=513)

Skyscraper City!



VDB said:


>


----------



## PJH2015

PJH2015 said:


> Designs have been released for two more skyscrapers in *Manchester*, nicknamed The Blade and The Circle (both 151m, 51 floors).
> 
> These proposals sit alongside the currently under construction Elizabeth Tower (the rectangular grid tower, 152.5m / 52 floors - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2055366&page=55), and are within the wider Great Jackson St framework which includes the under construction and virtually complete Deansgate Square (4no towers, 201m, 158m, 140m, 122m - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=448730&page=513)
> 
> Skyscraper City!


To follow on from the above, here's a Google Earth render of the Great Jackson St cluster currently under development



GJMarshy said:


> For a bit more context:
> 
> From 20 Stories:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From No.1 Deansgate:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Hulme:


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Lord Parsifal said:


> *Milan*
> Total: 26 skyscrapers (the ones with "???" as height and TV towers not included)
> Average height: ~130.5 m
> 
> I also made similar calculations for *Frankfurt* (using KlausDiggy's list).
> Total: 43 skyscrapers.
> Average height: ~152 m
> 
> *Warsaw*
> Total: 52 skyscrapers
> Average: ~148.5 m
> 
> Keep in mind these lists include skyscrapers currently under construction, approved and planned (seriously).
> 
> I might also do median soon. Might be more accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> *Moscow*
> Total: 95 (though a ton of these "skyscrapers" in the 130-170 m range often look like this: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...1280px-Алые_паруса,_общий_вид_-_panoramio.jpg
> or like this:
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/6/6c/Izmailovsky.jpg/800px-Izmailovsky.jpg)
> This list excludes "skyscrapers" in the 100-120 meter range - probably too many [commieblocks] to name
> 
> Average height: ~174.5 m (though would be lower if the "skyscrapers" in the 100-120 meter range were included)


That was pathetic.


----------



## mileymc1

I was going to post Manchester's yesterday but after seeing Paris, Frankfurt, Moscow, Milan, Warsaw etc... Felt a little intimidated :lol:


----------



## hugh

mileymc1 said:


> I was going to post Manchester's yesterday but after seeing Paris, Frankfurt, Moscow, Milan, Warsaw etc... Felt a little intimidated :lol:


In _relative terms_ Manchester increased skyline has been exponential - the city's clearly working on it.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Lord Parsifal said:


> What was pathetic?
> Cuz I think I didn’t get the memo
> 
> The calculations or the pictures?


The message you meant to deliver.


----------



## werner10

A new 150m project on Rotterdam's outskirts...



hoogbouwe said:


> *Gegevens*
> 
> Hoogte: 150m
> Start bouw:
> Oplevering:
> Aantal woningen: 1500
> Architect: Zwarte Hond
> Functies: woningen en 10.000m2 commerciële ruimte
> De Caap


----------



## NOMAD€

mileymc1 said:


> I was going to post Manchester's yesterday but after seeing Paris, Frankfurt, Moscow, Milan, Warsaw etc... Felt a little intimidated :lol:


actually I find Manchester pretty interesting


----------



## mileymc1

hugh said:


> In _relative terms_ Manchester increased skyline has been exponential - the city's clearly working on it.


 Manchester and England in general has always been cautious about tall buildings due the history within our cities, politics and fear of change. It's only been the past 15 years London has seen a massive progression and 5/7 years in Manchester, on a much smaller scale. Manchester is working on it while still respecting the surroundings. 

For a non capital European city, Manchester is thriving. _(Only be behind Milan, Rotterdam and Frankfurt)_ So far we have one building over 200m. Eleven completed, u/c or planned above 150m. Sixteen completed or u/c above 100m and roughly twenty more planned. A total of fifty new buildings above 100m over the next couple of years if everything goes to plan.

I was in San Fran last year, that now is a city with ambition and skyline goals! I understand the above figures for Manny is peanuts compared to your hometown but it's a big deal for such a small and already dense English city.



NOMAD€;164590976 said:


> actually I find Manchester pretty interesting


 Appreciate NOMAD€. As much as I love skyscrapers, the Manchester Town Hall, John Rylands Library and all the wonderful Victorian buildings are the highlight in my opinion. As well as all the friendly people, football, rain and gravy of course


----------



## Dusty Hare

KlausDiggy said:


> Fine by me, but you cannot say that London is the only city in the EU that has a roof height taller than 250 m.
> 
> Messeturm was the first 250m+ skyscraper in Europe.:cheers:


I didn't say that. I was just defending the integrity of the Shard


----------



## gstark0

Emmeloord said:


> For me a spire doesn't count, highest occupied level or height to roof is the way things should be meisured. The Shard is the real supertall.


If it doesn’t count, One WTC in NYC has 417m instead of 546m and Empire State Building 381m instead of 443m. Let’s be honest, numbers matter, this is why height is usually faked with tall antennas or spires. Everywhere you look height is measured this way and this is what matters to most people - numbers and the impression of height, prestige. In 5 years, people will know the tallest building is Varso Tower, even though they might never be in Warsaw, they will just know. Same thing will happen when another building taller by 0.0001m than Varso gets completed somewhere in EU - Another city will take over.


----------



## mileymc1

KlausDiggy said:


> Fine by me, but you cannot say that London is the only city in the EU that has a roof height taller than 250 m.
> 
> Messeturm was the first 250m+ skyscraper in Europe.:cheers:



Sorry Klaus, you are correct. My mistake, not sure how I could of overlooked Messeturm!


----------



## Davidinho

shogun1978 said:


> Britain leaves the EU in exactly 12 hours. Enjoy your last 12 hours with your true supertall that soon will be no more :3


He's back :banana:


----------



## citysquared

gstark0 said:


> If it doesn’t count, One WTC in NYC has 417m instead of 546m and Empire State Building 381m instead of 443m. Let’s be honest, numbers matter, this is why height is usually faked with tall antennas or spires. Everywhere you look height is measured this way and this is what matters to most people - numbers and the impression of height, prestige. In 5 years, people will know the tallest building is Varso Tower, even though they might never be in Warsaw, they will just know. Same thing will happen when another building taller by 0.0001m than Varso gets completed somewhere in EU - Another city will take over.




I tend to reluctantly agree. Varso has a disproportionately tall spire. But it is solid and fixed to the structure. I would rather they had added 10 floors and reduced this tower spire somewhat. It's a little bit of a cheat. Now these technical floors atop Renzo Piano's Shard are not as solid as the habitable floors below but certainly more solid in a sense than a spire. 


In any case, I'm sure new towers are coming. Now St. Petersburg and Moscow are technically in Russia so anything they build will count spire or not.


----------



## Sadam95

If Shared were next to Varso Tower building on street, Varso Tower would look smaller. I think Spire should be not counted in building height.


----------



## TM_Germany

I think it's quite resonable to count spires that are big enough to actually make the building look taller, e.g. Chrysler building or Messeturm. The thing about Warsow tower or 1 WTC is just that they basically have big antennas that they call spires but that dont really add to the perceived height of a building. That's basically just cheating.


----------



## KlausDiggy

TM_Germany: Messeturm has no spire. The pyramid contains technical floors. So it is part of the roof.


----------



## TM_Germany

Ah, excuse my oversight.


----------



## citysquared

TM_Germany said:


> I think it's quite resonable to count spires that are big enough to actually make the building look taller, e.g. Chrysler building or Messeturm. The thing about Warsow tower or 1 WTC is just that they basically have big antennas that they call spires but that dont really add to the perceived height of a building. That's basically just cheating.


I have had a closer look at the Varso Tower's most recent version and I think you are actually right. This is not a spire integrated into the design of the tower but an antenna afterthought just to add height. So yes Varso should not be counted as tallest when finished.


----------



## Skabbymuff

> If Shared were next to Varso Tower building on street, Varso Tower would look smaller. I think Spire should be not counted in building height.


This is the fair way I look at it also.

If you were to place Varso tower and The Shard next to each other and ask a random person (no 'rules' about spires / antenna whatever), which is the bigger / taller building, their obvious answer says it all.

Im very happy for Warsaw (I was there a few months ago had a great time) and its development, its incredible. But the 'tallest' tower claim is definitely rubbing people up the wrong way. 

The bragging is fair only if it is actually boldly apparent, in this case it really is not, the Shard is the taller building imo.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Does anyone actually know why Varso Tower's spire looks like an antenna? It couldn't have been hard for them to just make it a clean spire instead of this double antenna thing. Maybe they wanted to make it fatter so it would be more legitimate? :lol:


----------



## citysquared

Maybe they might still redesign it:


----------



## Davidinho

^^
So many fake accounts of LordParsifal here


----------



## Alto14

Am I the only one who thinks Varso tower looks kinda... mediocre? It doesn't have a very interesting design. I hope Hermitage Plaza gets built in Paris so we can have a proper supertall (without a stupid antenna) in the European Union.


----------



## Dusty Hare

^^ You are not the only one


----------



## citysquared

Alto14 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Varso tower looks kinda... mediocre? It doesn't have a very interesting design. I hope Hermitage Plaza gets built in Paris so we can have a proper supertall (without a stupid antenna) in the European Union.


The Varso and The One in Toronto are both designed by Norman Foster. Actually the massing of the Varso is not bad from some angles, but that antennae-cum-spire is what's rubbing everyone the wrong way. Many similarities with The One, although The One will have 85 stories but only 309 metres (shorter than Varso) because it has no antenna.











Varso


----------



## TM_Germany

So the conclusion is, that the Messeturm is the tallest tower in the EU. Got it.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Tolesnal said:


> Varso Tower:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, out of sheer politeness - let me educate you on what a spire is and what an antenna is.
> Varso has a spire.
> Commerzbank has an antenna.
> Got it? Don't confuse them both in the future.


So if that's a spire, then what's this? A needle?


Unicredit tower by Roham Sheikholeslami, on Flickr

Also, may I just point out here:

Varso









Commerzbank

Commerzbank tower by Mikhail G, on Flickr


*They look the same! Except Commerzbank's antenna is more colorful than Varso's.*


----------



## QalzimCity

Really Norman Foster?? Polish deserves much better spire than that!


----------



## Quicksilver

Small corner of Canary Wharf, all either U/C or approved:


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Epic.
What are the three massive ones in the background ?


----------



## Mistogun

Lord Parsifal, is that you?


----------



## NOMAD€

Mistogun said:


> Lord Parsifal, is that you?


of course not, this person is from timisoara not warsaw :smug:


----------



## Redzio

^^ Sorry for this toxic guy. As a person from Warsaw me (and aobut 95% polish users) don't feel need to compare Varso to anything besides other towers in the city. We are just enjoy construction of this really well-designed tower (i mean the shape, magnificent glass, details, observation deck - the spire will come and then we can judge it) 

Greetings from Poland, in addition here are some good views of the construction


----------



## A Chicagoan

Mistogun said:


> Lord Parsifal, is that you?


Not gonna lie, I didn't even notice this time until you mentioned it. He had me with the Timișoara.



pro-tista said:


> The spire will be approximately 4 meters thick. Find me an antenna that is 4 meters in diameter and I'll give you my congrats


Okay.


IMG_9842 by James Fremont, on Flickr


John Hancock Center by yuan2003, on Flickr











Electronics, Science and Technology Building, SEG Plaza, Shenzhen, China by Hanne Therkildsen, on Flickr


Conde Nast. by Saúl Crujera, on Flickr


Warsaw Marriott Hotel August 2010
Severo [CC BY-SA (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)]


----------



## Powelll

Isn't that strange that my post referring to Varso being a bulding to become the tallest one in EU (a fact), as well as referring to all butthurt people - especially Germans - complaining about Varso, it's spire or the fact that it's gonna be the tallest soon (another facts, easy to check) got deleted but on the other hand all this meaningless whining (about Varso, Warsaw or Lord Parsifal) that adds completely NOTHING to this thread stays?

BTW to all guys wondering why/if Warsaw is "in the centre of this thread" - try to notice that it's mostly foreigners who debate about Warsaw here, not Poles. Even though that we've got one of the biggest (if not the biggest) communities here on SSC.
Also, it's ridiculous that some of you are surprised that Warsaw is being mentioned in this thread (how dare? :lol: ) and photos of this city are being shown. Hmmm, maybe it's because this thread is about Best European Skylines and Warsaw is (and will be) easily in TOP5 in this matter... whether you like it or not, who cares (?)


----------



## A Chicagoan

@Lord Parsifal
You're right, I should wait until the spire is completed before judging it. But based on the renders, you gotta admit it doesn't look all that good.

@Powelll
I'm really sorry your country has people like Lord Parsifal giving it a bad image. I really love Poland as a country; in fact, one of my babysitters was a nice Polish lady.


----------



## Powelll

Lol. I am really sorry for you if you are positive that one hmm crazy outlaw can give whole country (Poland) a bad image. 
So, using the same logic, if one Chicagoan hasn't got nothing better to do than complain about spire of Varso and has to write 5 posts convincing ppl that this spire is a piece of ... and that it's not even a spire then I should suppose Americans are vain or petty people, right? 
That becomes more and more pathetic.

PS As I said - Warsaw has and will have one of the best skylines of Europe. That is the essence of this thread, not the inability of non-Poles to refrain from answering a guy who is widely considered a troll. That's your weakness, not our (Poles) or Warsaw's problem.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Powelll said:


> Lol. I am really sorry for you if you are positive that one hmm crazy outlaw can give whole country (Poland) a bad image.
> So, using the same logic, if one Chicagoan hasn't got nothing better to do than complain about spire of Varso and has to write 5 posts convincing ppl that this spire is a piece of ... and that it's not even a spire then I should suppose Americans are vain or petty people, right?


And here's another Pole who is giving his country a bad image. I never knew Poles were such unpatriotic people! Besides, I think you missed my point. I specifically said that I only hate Lord Parsifal (and now you too, I guess) personally, not Poland as a whole. When I say "Lord Parsifal is giving Poland a bad image", that doesn't mean that I personally believe that Poland is bad simply because Lord Parsifal is!



Powelll said:


> Americans are vain or petty people, right?


You right there, Mistah Powelll. You really right. 



Powelll said:


> That becomes more and more pathetic.


I am sorry that you have to resort to calling other people pathetic. What it must be like to feel the need to use petty insults! hno:



Powelll said:


> PS As I said - Warsaw has and will have one of the best skylines of Europe.


I never doubted that for one instant. You really need to read other people's posts more carefully before saying nonsense.



Powelll said:


> That is the essence of this thread, not the inability of non-Poles to refrain from answering a guy who is widely considered a troll. That's your weakness, not our (Poles) or Warsaw's problem.


I enjoy responding to trolls. Got a problem with that?


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ But none of them look like an actual spire. I like the first one the best, it looks the most like an antenna but it fits in best with the design, the last one looks most like a spire but it looks the most like the architect was just trying to get height with the spire.

P.S. You are actually doing a really good job on pretending not to be Lord Parsifal, I'm not even being sarcastic, keep it up! I'll stop "pretending" you're Lord Parsifal from now on, just to play along.


----------



## Powelll

A Chicagoan said:


> And here's another Pole who is giving his country a bad image. I specifically said that I only hate Lord Parsifal (and now you too, I guess) personally, not Poland as a whole. When I say "Lord Parsifal is giving Poland a bad image", that doesn't mean that I personally believe that Poland is bad simply because Lord Parsifal is!
> 
> You really need to read other people's posts more carefully before saying nonsense.
> 
> I enjoy responding to trolls. Got a problem with that?
> 
> [and other 'bla bla bla sentences']


Didn't you sleep well today, Chicagoan? Are you a kiddo or what? I wrote sth that you don't like so you reply with "you're giving your country a bad image" + "I hate you". Well, ok. Wouldn't make a difference if you had written: "I don't have any arguments / I have problems with my emotions so I'll put some random nonsense about giving a bad image or try getting personal". Yup, that's pathetic.
If you want to say that you specifically hate Lord Parsifal and you think that HE (and his alter egos) is bad why mention Poland or giving it a bad image. That just doesn't make sense. Think about it. If I have problem with you then I say 'Chicagoan is bad / use other adjectives with pejorative connotation' not 'Chicagoan gives USA a bad image'. If that's too difficult to understand then I probably shouldn't even bother answering you.

I'll try though. It's you who should read other people posts more carefully 'cause you are not the centre of the universe [should I say sth about giving a country a bad image or typical American behavior?... :nuts:]. *I'll explain and even bold what I mean if you don't get it. My posts, especially their most important part when I wrote about Warsaw, skyline of this city, and butthurt ppl in this thread didn't mention only one guy (you) but a group of people who have problem with Warsaw or its presence within this thread. *

Do I have problem with you responding to trolls? Unless you do that by PM or on some shitty forum that I don't read I do. If you lead / prolong an OT then sure I do, that's logical. SSC on contrary used to be a forum with substantive content so I prefer it stays like that.
I won't even comment your posts and poor personal stuff anymore 'cause you're wasting my time. Someone needs to be wiser than you and end this OT as well. Oh, and prove that you're deeply mistaken with this bullshit about giving a country a bad image  :lol:


----------



## A Chicagoan

Powelll said:


> Didn't you sleep well today, Chicagoan?


I did; in fact, I slept for eight hours yesterday night. I appreciate your concern.



Powelll said:


> I wrote sth that you don't like so you reply with "you're giving your country a bad image" + "I hate you". Well, ok. Wouldn't make a difference if you had written: "I don't have any arguments / I have problems with my emotions so I'll put some random nonsense about giving a bad image or try getting personal". Yup, that's pathetic.


You are right: I shouldn't have said that simply because you wrote something supportive of someone who says things I don't like. Your post was a thousand times less stupid than Lord Parsifal's; I'll admit that. I apologize sincerely for saying something so base in my previous post.



Powelll said:


> If you want to say that you specifically hate Lord Parsifal and you think that HE (and his alter egos) is bad why mention Poland or giving it a bad image. That just doesn't make sense. Think about it. If I have problem with you then I say 'Chicagoan is bad / use other adjectives with pejorative connotation' not 'Chicagoan gives USA a bad image'. If that's too difficult to understand then I probably shouldn't even bother answering you.


I'm not sure how fluent you are in English. Usually when we say someone is giving their group a bad image, it means that they are doing something that does not represent what the group is really like.

So in this case, I meant that Lord Parsifal's deeds did a bad job at representing the Polish people as a whole. If you thought that I was being really dumb, then you could say that I am giving the United States a bad image, which would mean that Americans as a whole are actually much better than me.

Hope this clears that up. 



Powelll said:


> It's you who should read other people posts more carefully 'cause you are not the centre of the universe [should I say sth about giving a country a bad image or typical American behavior?... :nuts:].


If you are not fluent in English, then it was my mistake for saying you didn't read my post carefully; you probably just didn't understand my meaning correctly, which I have explained above. (I'm assuming that you are Polish here; if not, please correct me.)



Powelll said:


> *I'll explain and even bold what I mean if you don't get it. My posts, especially their most important part when I wrote about Warsaw, skyline of this city, and butthurt ppl in this thread didn't mention only one guy (you) but a group of people who have problem with Warsaw or its presence within this thread. *


That was the most important part of your post? It was the postscript! Most of your post was about me being petty.

And who said that I have a problem with Warsaw's presence in this thread? Long before Lord Parsifal, I had realized the potential of Warsaw's skyline and had even posted pictures of it several times in the thread Best Modern European Skylines (Part3). Check out this post from before the era of Lord Parsifal! Look at how many likes it received! Obviously many people here enjoy Warsaw!



pro-tista said:


> The English-language part of this forum has a HUGE problem with off-topic posts. It's not moderated nearly well enough.


You are living, breathing proof of that!


----------



## Quicksilver

dreadathecontrols said:


> Epic.
> What are the three massive ones in the background ?


Spire and I guess Pinnacle and Dimond tower.


----------



## Alto14

Why do all the poles on this thread have to be so nationalistic and toxic. It's really annoying. First Parsifal and now Powell, it's as if this is no longer a skyscraper thread but a Poland/Varso/Butthurt thread.


----------



## bloganista

Skywalker ARCHITEKT said:


> ....it tells me that breaking the dominant on two sides of the Thames with a Shard on the other side is a move below the lane because the dominant group in the city center is no longer the basic element crystallizing the urban layout of the city.We are dealing with an exception to the rule in planing.In other words, placing two centers on two sides of the River Thames, London is now broken.IMO


The Walkie Talkie building ruins the London skyline from so many angles and is the biggest offender. 
How that got planning permission I will never know, unless it was a bung under the table arrangement.


----------



## bloganista

Alto14 said:


> Why do all the poles on this thread have to be so nationalistic and toxic. It's really annoying. First Parsifal and now Powell, it's as if this is no longer a skyscraper thread but a Poland/Varso/Butthurt thread.


Yes, Poles should be banned from this thread until such time as they grow up and contribute with interesting comments instead of going on and on about antennae ad infinitum.


----------



## Davidinho

^^
There are a lot of Poles here contributing with useful posts about Warsaw - Mlody being one of them. Those demonstrating toxic* behaviour - and not only Poles - should be banned.

*we all have our opinion here and try to defend it. Some users don't defend their opinion but rather attack others who don't share their views.

We all agree that Varso tower with that thing is taller than any tower in the EU, even the UK included. We may not agree in whether it is a spire or not. And even if it is a spire, should it be counted as an integral part of the building?

Anyway this status (the tallest in the EU) is a little nonsensical. It's funny to think that if Poland leaves the EU, it will not be the tallest in the EU anymore  Or what if Russia joins the EU? And have you heard of "the longest river in the EU", "the highest mountain of the EU", "the largest city of the EU", "the tallest building of ASEAN or BRICS"? Taking Europe as a whole, as a continent or a socio-cultural area is more objective.

That's my humble opinion. Don't attack me.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ You said nonsense! You didn't defend your opinion at all! I'm coming to attack you! Yaarrrgghhh!!!!

:lol:


----------



## gstark0

I wonder if Amsterdam’s Zuidas will ever look like London’s Canary Wharf or La Defense in Paris. Especially now, after UK leaving the EU and many British companies relocating to Amsterdam.


----------



## citysquared

I extend my apologies to everyone too. Let's move forward. What triggers me is when someone says this is "stupid" or some derogatory word or even this city is horrible or something like that, which in itself is somewhat offensive and then *they don't explain it*.


----------



## Davidinho

bus driver said:


> MIBC's WTC subcluster, Phase III. Up to 200m
> 
> Project


So what we have in "Greater City" (MIBC+closest neighborhoods)

_*We count only 150m+ towers. 
*We don't include T/O and completed towers.
*We don't include approved projects with construction status not clear._

*U/C*
1. One Tower (430m)
2. Grand Tower (283m)
3. Capital Towers - Park (267m)
4. Capital Towers - River (267m)
5. Capital Towers - City (267m)
6. Headliner - 2nd phase tower1 (150m+)
7. Headliner - 2nd phase tower2 (150m+)
8. Heart of the Capital - 3rd Phase dominant tower (157m)

*Projects with construction starting most probably this year*
1. Icity tower 1 (260m)
2. 20th plot MIBC (250m+)
3. WTC - 3rd Phase dominant tower (200m)
4. FiliCity - 2nd phase dominant tower (200m)


----------



## Union Man

Yikes. What has happened to this thread! I’ve cleared out a lot of trolling off-topic nonsense, and will continue to delete posts that are full of insults to other users.

Ignore the trolls, report the posts or DM me or the other Mods in this section. Respect each other and keep SSC friendly. One month bans to anyone who feels the need to personally insult other forumers from now on.

Stay on topic!


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Paris La Défense* in 2025 :












Original render.


----------



## Quicksilver

Acton skyline in West London with 2 X 200M towers. Something unimaginable 10 years ago.

https://www.building.co.uk/news/huge-55-storey-london-tower-gets-planning/5104551.article


----------



## dreadathecontrols

There's 7 towers in that mock up.
But right now it has none ?


----------



## Quicksilver

dreadathecontrols said:


> There's 7 towers in that mock up.
> But right now it has none ?


It has already number of mid rises but more are coming:



Mr Cladding said:


>


Apart from Portal Way with two towers: 203 m and 123 m.

You have Portal West: 183.5 m and 128 m

and the Culinary Quarter: 125m and 93m


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Ok cool. 
Thanks for heads up


----------



## bloganista

Quicksilver said:


> Acton skyline in West London with 2 X 200M towers. Something unimaginable 10 years ago.
> https://www.building.co.uk/news/huge-55-storey-london-tower-gets-planning/5104551.article


Skyscrapers should only be approved if they are to be located in the city or Canary Wharf and Isle of Dogs area. 
Otherwise, London will end up a totally incoherent urban mess in a few decades.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Always has been. It had the nickname ' 'broken tooth' skyline....
The more clusters the merrier I say


----------



## Quicksilver

bloganista said:


> Skyscrapers should only be approved if they are to be located in the city or Canary Wharf and Isle of Dogs area.
> Otherwise, London will end up a totally incoherent urban mess in a few decades.


That ship has sailed long ago.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

bloganista said:


> Skyscrapers should only be approved if they are to be located in the city or Canary Wharf and Isle of Dogs area.
> Otherwise, London will end up a totally incoherent urban mess in a few decades.


I dunno, this quote sounds a bit like NIMBYism to me. Why can't we have skyscrapers in both Canary Wharf and the city, and smaller clusters elsewhere? We can let the urban fabric grow organically outwards from these two places, as London grows taller and taller.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*Lyon* in 2023 :



Fabaline said:


> La Part-Dieu by fabrice Theron, sur Flickr


Original photo, by Erlenberg Photography.


----------



## palaceboy1234

bloganista said:


> Skyscrapers should only be approved if they are to be located in the city or Canary Wharf and Isle of Dogs area.
> Otherwise, London will end up a totally incoherent urban mess in a few decades.


London already has clusters at Blackfriars, Elephant and Castle, Croydon, Vauxhall, Stratford. Plus the two you have mentioned!


----------



## grngmdn

^^ shard will have its own mini cluster too. 

There is going to be a total of 5 mid sized towers surrounding shard in future.


----------



## citysquared

Surprised to hear there is room around the Shard for more development, looked packed with heritage buildings last time I was there at its base. Would be a shame to obscure too much of this striking building.


----------



## TropoMJ

ZeusUpsistos said:


> *Lyon* in 2023 :


There's still so much room to develop La Part Dieu, but To Lyon and Silex2 are both so welcome in that render. I hope it won't be too long before we get another high-rise project in Lyon.


----------



## grngmdn

citysquared said:


> Surprised to hear there is room around the Shard for more development, looked packed with heritage buildings last time I was there at its base. Would be a shame to obscure too much of this striking building.


I personally think shard looks better alone by itself too unfortunately the trend these days in London is to build as many skyscraper cluster as possible.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

So you're saying that if The Shard had I'm Pei's BOC & Fosters Hearst building near it would look worse ?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

TropoMJ said:


> There's still so much room to develop La Part Dieu, but To Lyon and Silex2 are both so welcome in that render. I hope it won't be too long before we get another high-rise project in Lyon.


There is at least 3 highrise projects (128m, 165m or more, 215m) in the pipeline. It's not growing as fast as other cities skylines but it still has a pretty exciting future and as you said a lot of potential.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Axelferis said:


> hno:


A couple of talls does not equate to a forest of skyscrapers. Your photos show, in my opinion, a fantastic low-rise skyline. Thank you. 

Still, if Lyon wants to look like every other city with a load of tall glass boxes then it is entirely its perogative.


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Mistogun said:


> Moscow city:
> 
> 
> This a great picture which shows the construction of many new highrises and skyscrapers around the Moscow city cluster.


Will definitely out tall the others .
Epic


----------



## werner10

In *Rotterdam *a vision-document had been presented to the local government showing the next phase af the development of the Wilhelmina Pier-district. The plan includes several 150m+ towers with a landmarktower up to 2050m. 





Dakterras said:


> Wat plaatjes, en een 250 meter landmark:





Dakterras said:


> Iets hogere resolutie plaatjes:





MrAronymous said:


> Present in Masterplan Rijnhaven


----------



## Ingenioren

250m including the spire?


Bologna:

Bologna, la periferia est by pierluigi maria broccoli, on Flickr

As most european cities you can find towers also here, it doesn't hurt!


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Blimey. 
That's the view I've not seen as I always look into town...


----------



## werner10

@Ingenioren 
250m without cheating - it appears...


----------



## Davidinho

Moscow. Scale of construction though...



darmarochka said:


> фото: Игорь Розовский


----------



## RayMcK

way to go Rotterdam ! it looks like an Australian city


----------



## LinkD-2ME

About time Rotterdam gets a 250+ beauti!!!


----------



## Axelferis

RayMcK said:


> way to go Rotterdam ! it looks like an Australian city


Rotterdam is a city that looks to the future.
It is very modern. It makes me think about some parts of NYC.
I was dazzled when i visited it.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Just another 250+ start now in Moscow.
ICity - 257m.
















There is 21 skyscraper in Moscow taller then 1 Canada cq (incl. comp, t/o, u/c and prep). More than all Europe (exclude Moscow) combined.


----------



## A Chicagoan

werner10 said:


> In *Rotterdam *a vision-document had been presented to the local government showing the next phase af the development of the Wilhelmina Pier-district. The plan includes several 150m+ towers with a landmarktower up to 2050m.


Wow! 2050 meters! 

It looks a bit like Varso Tower and Commerzbank Tower combined. I do like the spire though.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^It looks more like a placeholder to me


----------



## dminer

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^It looks more like a placeholder to me


True, but it does show how fitting a cascade tower with a spire on top would be as Rotterdam's new tallest. Similar impact as Commerzbank has on Frankfurt skyline and soon Varso will have on Warsaw

Perfect location too. Really hoping it gets built this decade


----------



## Axelferis

Moscow shows its power!


----------



## bloganista

LivinAWestLife said:


> I dunno, this quote sounds a bit like NIMBYism to me. Why can't we have skyscrapers in both Canary Wharf and the city, and smaller clusters elsewhere? We can let the urban fabric grow organically outwards from these two places, as London grows taller and taller.


Precisely my point. Let's build them in Canary Wharf, the City, Isle of Dogs. But elsewhere, all over the place, really?

Where in that case would you draw the line? 
Would you like them rising around Buckingham Palace? Westminster? Trafalagar Square? 
Why not plonk one just outside St Paul's Cathedral while we're at it.
Anything goes...


----------



## Dusty Hare

bloganista said:


> Precisely my point. Let's build them in Canary Wharf, the City, Isle of Dogs. But elsewhere, all over the place, really?
> 
> Where in that case would you draw the line?
> Would you like them rising around Buckingham Palace? Westminster? Trafalagar Square?
> Why not plonk one just outside St Paul's Cathedral while we're at it.
> Anything goes...


Well St Paul's is very much protected. London's sightline policy precludes anything being built close to it and has a massive effect on the building of skyscrapers across the city (the furore over Manhattan Loft Gardens in Stratford because of the views of St Paul's when viewed through a hedge in Richmond Park through a telescope being a pretty good example).

Skyscrapers are not being built around Westminster, Buckingham Palace or Trafalgar Square. There are swathes of London where skyscrapers are not being built or even proposed. 

I think the line comes in the multiple clusters that are now forming. These will grow but they will be confined to those areas They do get rejected as being inappropriate in certain areas (the Paddington Pole being a good example).


----------



## bloganista

Dusty Hare said:


> Well St Paul's is very much protected. London's sightline policy precludes anything being built close to it and has a massive effect on the building of skyscrapers across the city (the furore over Manhattan Loft Gardens in Stratford because of the views of St Paul's when viewed through a hedge in Richmond Park through a telescope being a pretty good example).
> 
> Skyscrapers are not being built around Westminster, Buckingham Palace or Trafalgar Square. There are swathes of London where skyscrapers are not being built or even proposed.
> 
> I think the line comes in the multiple clusters that are now forming. These will grow but they will be confined to those areas They do get rejected as being inappropriate in certain areas (the Paddington Pole being a good example).


St Paul's Cathedral is NOT well protected. The 22 Bishopsgate tower would not have been given planning permission otherwise.

Battersea has become an 'anything goes' zone for skyscrapers along with countless of other areas with clusters appearing unchecked like acne on a teenagers' face. With suburban Acton recently joining the build 'em high club the floodgates have been kicked wide open for skyscraper construction all over the place, from Islington to Merton. From Bromley to Brentford.
I see a London with a zone for skyscrapers streching from Poplar to the Thames at Mudchute and from the city to Limehouse in the east. There doesn't need to be an unckecked sprawl of skycrapers, making London look like a third-rate Chicago or New York.


----------



## Dale

Moscow running away with it.


----------



## london lad

bloganista said:


> St Paul's Cathedral is NOT well protected. The 22 Bishopsgate tower would not have been given planning permission otherwise.
> 
> Battersea has become an 'anything goes' zone for skyscrapers along with countless of other areas with clusters appearing unchecked like acne on a teenagers' face. With suburban Acton recently joining the build 'em high club the floodgates have been kicked wide open for skyscraper construction all over the place, from Islington to Merton. From Bromley to Brentford.
> I see a London with a zone for skyscrapers streching from Poplar to the Thames at Mudchute and from the city to Limehouse in the east. There doesn't need to be an unckecked sprawl of skycrapers, making London look like a third-rate Chicago or New York.


London is a city of almost 1,000sq miles and over 9m people which may well reach 10m in the next decade. There is no reason why there can't be numerous clusters. 

Practically all the embryonic clusters are defined in local boroughs local plans. Vauxhall, Stratford, Croydon, North Acton, Elephant and Castle, City Rd, now Old Kent Road and Canada water are all fairly new clusters since 2000 and as they mature and grow they will be well defined on the skyline. 

There are still large areas of London particularly central London which are conservation areas where there will never skyscrapers. 

St Paul's is protected as there are numerous sightlines and a defined Eastern cluster.


----------



## Dusty Hare

SASH said:


> Don't agree. Rotterdam is miles ahead of Manchester and the are plenty of high-rises and some skyscrapers in the pipe line. I find Milan not better than Rotterdam. Okay, Milan has some realy beautifull high-rises, but skyline wise Rotterdam is or will be more the league of Warsaw and Frankfurt. I invite the Rotterdam critics to our city, to see for themselve (after the Corona crisis). Rotterdam is far more impressive than as seen in the photos. I've been to Frankfurt, Warasw, Paris and London. From GROUND LEVEL (view) it is even better than some other (big) skyline cities already mentioned. The city has got a good urban planning, you have the skyline feeling as if you are in the middle of it, not only from certain spots or angles.


I can honestly say that, from the photos, I cannot understand what the fuss is about with Rotterdam. It is pleasant enough but, for me, it lacks anything iconic in its skyline. Perhaps you are correct that it is far better when viewed from on the ground, but is that not the case with most cities?

I do agree, however, that Rotterdam is currently way ahead of Manchester. However, Manchester is rising and I think it will surprise people in the years to come. There is also a great energy and optimism about the place a the moment (or at least it did before everything closed).


----------



## wookes

Future skyscrapers in Madrid Nuevo Norte (2020-2030). Black labels show floors allowed and planned. On the left you can see skyscrapers already built.


----------



## Axelferis

How people dare to compare impressive Rotterdam to the "beginner" Manchester ??


----------



## 4miGO!!!

I must have missed something. What is so impressive about Rotterdam?


----------



## Axelferis

Rotterdam is a class skyline with lots of clusters.
It's large and continues to spread along riverfront.
The potential is so huge that it will be part of the 5 best European skylines in few years.


----------



## grngmdn

Hasn't Manchester built way more tall towers than Rotterdam recently tho? 

How many towers(+100m) have rotterdam built over the last 5 years?


----------



## Ingenioren

Not just about quantity, also quality. Rotterdam has many unique looking towers. Manchester has one i like is called Betham.


----------



## grngmdn

I agree Rotterdam does have better looking towers for now, but Manchester does have some really nice looking towers upcoming in future too.


----------



## Develo

Axelferis said:


> Rotterdam is a class skyline with lots of clusters.
> It's large and continues to spread along riverfront.
> The potential is so huge that it will be part of the 5 best European skylines in few years.


Highly unlikely in my own opinion, top 10 at best. However, it’s impressive for small country with a small population that is undeniable.


----------



## Axelferis

grngmdn said:


> I agree Rotterdam does have better looking towers for now, but Manchester does have some really nice looking towers upcoming in future too.


Which ones will Manchester get?


----------



## marcobruls

I wouldnt worry about Rotterdam and The Hague these towns have dozens and dozens of towers planned.


----------



## grngmdn

Axelferis said:


> Which ones will Manchester get?


I'm not from Manchester (i'm from London) so i don't know all the upcoming projects there but there are few i know, which have caught my eyes.

*Student Castle Manchester*


















*St Michael's *(co-owned by ex man-united player Gary neville and Ryan giggs)



























*One Heritage Tower*


















*Cotton Quay Salford *(slight nod to rotterdam?)


















Maybe a lurking Mancunian here can add to this?


bonus: render of future skyline


----------



## JBsam

Definitely some great projects in the pipeline for Manchester


----------



## Axelferis

The number is but the quality is on par with a legoland toy aspect. It is disapointing.


----------



## Dusty Hare

^^ I'm not seeing a vast difference to the the towers found in your beloved Rotterdam tbh. I think well done Manchester- I hope it continues to soar upwards


----------



## dreadathecontrols

Manchester ? Rotterdam? Is this some throw back to the old industrial age ?
Who would live there or even visit ? 
Grimly McGrimface.
You should all wake up.
This is now. 
It's actually going to be Brighton. We are planning 40 towers , 18 of more than 250 Mtrs. 
Miami on the south coast. 
All towers will be gelato manufacturers & wholesalers, with many having gelato themed garden viewing platforms high enough to see the French coast. 
They will create a newly formed technogelato parc, the world's first.
They will employ the latest 'post-covid' AI working formats using ' tri-tech' 21st C simulation interconnection with NY HK & Dubai all emerging markets for the Brighton patented ' boho gelato' 









Boho Gelato | Artisan Ice cream | Brighton


Handmade Italian style Ice cream made daily in the heart of Brighton from local milk and cream. Exciting selection of Vegan and non gluten containing flavours always available. We strive to make high quality delicious gelato and have created over 500 different flavours since opening in 2010!




www.bohogelato.co.uk





Big bout ya


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow


----------



## Davidinho

^^
plus two Rotterdams in one project (no offense meant) 

This axis starting from MIBC is one of the best decisions Moscow authorities have come up with. The river is going to be an important transport arteria in the future.


----------



## marcobruls

moscow 14million people....Rotterdam 600k....


----------



## Mistogun

marcobruls said:


> moscow 14million people....Rotterdam 600k....


Thats why he said no offense, of course these cities are not comparable.


----------



## A Chicagoan

wojtekbp said:


> You have serious butthurt about Warsaw, aren't you? Almost all of your recent posts in this thread are about how Warsaw is unworthy, etc... hno:


My most "recent" post about Warsaw in this thread was over 3 months ago . . . did you just wake up from a 3-month coma? I noticed you are still using the old smilie codes which sadly do not exist anymore . . .


----------



## Darbak

Base in the place said:


> 5. Tour Cristal 250m madrid
> 6. Madrid twr forgot name 250m
> 7. Madrid twr forgot name 250m
> 8. Madrid twr forgot name 250m
> 9. Madrid tower 250m Madrid


where did you get five 250m high towers in Madrid? There's only two of them.


----------



## Ingenioren

There are 4, thats why its named Quattro torres


----------



## A Chicagoan

But not all of them are 250 meters tall.


----------



## KillerZavatar

Of the Top 25 completed, topped out and U/C buildings in Europe, 15 are in Moscow, there is just no competition. Adding to that 14 of those 15 buildings are in one cluster all next to each other.

So while preferences vary, Moscow plays in a different league in terms of skyscraper development.


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^ Yep



Laktha Center = 462m
*One Tower = 443m*
*Federation Tower (East) = 374m*
*Oko Tower (1) = 354m*
*NEVA Towers (2) = 345m*
*Mercury City Tower = 339m*
Varso Tower = 310m
The Shard = 310m
*Eurasia Tower = 309m*
*Neva Towers (1) = 302m*
*City of Capitals (Moscow) = 302m*
Skyland Istanbul (1) = 293m
Skyland Istanbul (2) = 293m
*Grand Tower Moscow = 283m*
Metropol Istanbul = 280m
Twentytwo = 278m
Baku Tower = 276m
*Naberezhnaya Tower = 268m*
*Capital Towers (1) = 267m*
*Capital Towers (2) = 267m*
*Capital Towers (3) = 267m*
*Triumph Palace = 264m*
Istanbul Sapphire = 261m
Commerzbank Tower = 259m
*City of Capitals (St. Petersburg) = 257m*


----------



## Mistogun

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^ Yep
> 
> 
> 
> Laktha Center = 462m
> *Federation Tower (East) = 374m*
> *Oko Tower (1) = 354m*
> *NEVA Towers (2) = 345m*
> *Mercury City Tower = 339m*
> Varso Tower = 310m
> The Shard = 310m
> *Eurasia Tower = 309m*
> *Neva Towers (1) = 302m*
> *City of Capitals (Moscow) = 302m*
> Skyland Istanbul (1) = 293m
> Skyland Istanbul (2) = 293m
> *Grand Tower Moscow = 283m*
> Metropol Istanbul = 280m
> Twentytwo = 278m
> Baku Tower = 276m
> *Naberezhnaya Tower = 268m*
> *Capital Towers (1) = 267m*
> *Capital Towers (2) = 267m*
> *Capital Towers (3) = 267m*
> *Triumph Palace = 264m*
> Istanbul Sapphire = 261m
> Commerzbank Tower = 259m
> *City of Capitals (St. Petersburg) = 257m*
> *City One = 257m*


You forgot the One tower, which will be the highest tower in Moscow and second in Europe, its currently under construction.


----------



## JBsam

Quick question. While I like the overall Warsaw skyline, it is missing a pièce de résistance. An iconic larger modern skyscraper that will help make it a recognizable skyline. Are there any projects that are proposed and which you think have the most chance to getting built? I remember there was the Lillium Tower a few years back, which I really liked, but I guess this has been abandoned a long time ago.


----------



## anubis1234

JBsam said:


> Quick question. While I like the overall Warsaw skyline, it is missing a pièce de résistance. An iconic larger modern skyscraper that will help make it a recognizable skyline. Are there any projects that are proposed and which you think have the most chance to getting built? I remember there was the Lillium Tower a few years back, which I really liked, but I guess this has been abandoned a long time ago.


Varso Tower?


----------



## JBsam

I don't personally find Varso Tower to be iconic. Granted it will be the tallest in the city (with the spire), but not really a centerpiece that would say "This is Warsaw"


----------



## anubis1234

JBsam said:


> I don't personally find Varso Tower to be iconic. Granted it will be the tallest in the city (with the spire), but not really a centerpiece that would say "This is Warsaw"



in my opinion Varso Tower will be "An iconic larger modern skyscraper that will help make it a recognizable skyline" or "centerpiece that would say "This is Warsaw" 


city center, a stone's throw away to the central station, palace of culture and science or one of the most popular shopping centers in the city,
underground connection to the central station,
a real observation deck, which Warsaw does not have yet,
public lower floors with shops, gastronomy,
you laugh at the spire, but even without it the Varso Tower will clearly dominate above the rest of the skyscrapers (look at the height to the roof of Warsaw skyscrapers)


----------



## A.Whiskey

Broodjebami said:


> The shard is visually 310m though, It looks like a full tower all the way to the top, unlike some future Polish tower...


Like ive said The shard is only 14 meters taller. The shard is out of the league when it comes to the tower design Varso Tops it hard.
The Shard looks like Transamerica Tower gone wrong


----------



## masala

An addition to Moscow skyline, Sergei Skuratov architects, 270m, Capital Towers.











































Current status

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-7FMsMHjYG/


----------



## Broodjebami

A.Whiskey said:


> Like ive said T̶h̶e̶ ̶s̶h̶a̶r̶d̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶o̶n̶l̶y̶ ̶1̶4̶ ̶m̶e̶t̶e̶r̶s̶ ̶t̶a̶l̶l̶e̶r̶.̶ ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶s̶h̶a̶r̶d̶ ̶i̶s̶ ̶o̶u̶t̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶l̶e̶a̶g̶u̶e̶ ̶w̶h̶e̶n̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶c̶o̶m̶e̶s̶ ̶t̶o̶ ̶t̶h̶e̶ ̶t̶o̶w̶e̶r̶ ̶d̶e̶s̶i̶g̶n̶ ̶V̶a̶r̶s̶o̶ ̶T̶o̶p̶s̶ ̶i̶t̶ ̶h̶a̶r̶d̶.̶ ̶T̶h̶e̶ ̶S̶h̶a̶r̶d̶ ̶l̶o̶o̶k̶s̶ ̶l̶i̶k̶e̶ ̶T̶r̶a̶n̶s̶a̶m̶e̶r̶i̶c̶a̶ ̶T̶o̶w̶e̶r̶ ̶g̶o̶n̶e̶ ̶w̶r̶o̶n̶g̶ I’m a troll


Ah, I see.


----------



## A.Whiskey

Broodjebami said:


> Ah, I see.


So when someone dosen't agree with you you call him a troll? xd ok i see very 'inteligent' tactic my dear, didn't wanna hurt someones feelings when it comes to The Shard was just comparing. Its called my opinion and learning to accept criticism  or the easy way, crtl v I'm a troll


----------



## Dusty Hare

A.Whiskey said:


> Like ive said The shard is only 14 meters taller. The shard is out of the league when it comes to the tower design Varso Tops it hard.
> The Shard looks like Transamerica Tower gone wrong


Sorry mate but I think you may be in a group of about one who think think that Varso is a better looking tower than the Shard. Varso is forgettable, I'm afraid. It could be absolutely anywhere and I can guarantee that people who are not from Warsaw (and perhaps skyscraper enthusiasts on this thread) will not know what it is or where it is if shown a picture of it. Which is rather unlike the Shard, which is somewhat more iconic. 

You can also say what you want about the height but the Shard looks like 310m. Its walls extend uninterrupted up to that height. Which is not true of Varso.


----------



## anubis1234

I think it would be a good idea to wait with the ratings until they finish building the Varso, but I may be wrong.


----------



## Dusty Hare

anubis1234 said:


> I think it would be a good idea to wait with the ratings until they finish building the Varso, but I may be wrong.


The title of this thread requires us to look into the future a little......

My foresight tells me that Varso will be a perfectly pleasant skyscraper and one of which Poles should feel proud. But in world terms it will not register (unlike the Shard)


----------



## anubis1234

The Shard is somewhat recognizable by its shape, it is not often built such "pyramids" or because it was the tallest building in the EU, but if we talk about quality it is a bit worse, the facade and the top, which imo dont look good.

As we compare both skyscrapers, although Varso is not finished yet, we can certainly tell that facade of Varso is at a higher level compared to the Shard and The Shard is and will be more iconic than Varso Tower.


----------



## Broodjebami

Cladding on Varso looks great, love it. Like dusty said though, the Shard is just way taller and more recognisable.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Interesting! So you guys shouldn't be so triggered by our butthurts right? Because we're "butthurt" about something not done by Poland, so why do Poles care so much?


----------



## YalnızAdam

It is like "my ***** is bigger than yours competition "😒


----------



## GammaHamster

I for one have no objections to the spire on Varso Tower. Looks fine to me. 😀


----------



## jackwis

GammaHamster said:


> I for one have no objections to the spire on Varso Tower. Looks fine to me.
> 
> View attachment 149419


Is there any website I could compare skyscrapers like that or is it custom made? Btw that Varso Tower looks good to me in terms of the design, spire is faking the true height but hey, lots of towers do things like this, first that comes to my mind is Unicredit Tower in Milan which looks great even though it's short. Btw Lakhta Center looks amazing! I wonder why they have built such a huge building in a city like St. Petersburg though. It looks very distinct, elegant and futuristic at the same time, I'd love to see such a building here in Paris!


----------



## Erlenberg

jackwis said:


> Is there any website I could compare skyscrapers like that or is it custom made?


It's a screenshot of Skyscraperpage.



jackwis said:


> I wonder why they have built such a huge building in a city like St. Petersburg though.


Why not ?


----------



## hugh

Erlenberg said:


> It's a screenshot of Skyscraperpage.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not ?


Good point. Would a few more high-rises in St Petersburg make it somehow more 'acceptable?'


----------



## KillerZavatar

hugh said:


> Good point. Would a few more high-rises in St Petersburg make it somehow more 'acceptable?'


Lakhta Center is a bit outside the city (Water to the North, Water to the South, Suburbs to the West and the City basically begins to the East). Lakhta Centers appearance does not affect the cities skyline much and any new buildings within the city would not affect Lakhta Center much.

this image shows what i mean: https://images.skyscrapercenter.com/building/lakhtacenter_rendering-updated-aerial_(c)gazprom.jpg


----------



## Davidinho

Gazprom wanted to create a new symbol for Peter and they have managed to do it. The tower is the first thing you see when approaching the city from the gulf. It is like a lighthouse. In the meantime, it is far from the city center and doesn't spoil historical panoramas. Lakhta is a complex of several buildings and if it didn't include the tower, it would've been three times as larger - basically, a headquarter district for 5,000+ employees which is economically not very pragmatic - too expensive land in the Northern Capital.


----------



## Redzio

Great video showing Warsaw Skyline


----------



## KillerZavatar

GammaHamster said:


> I for one have no objections to the spire on Varso Tower. Looks fine to me. 😀


The spire is fine, the definition we are using is the problem.


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid Nuevo Norte approved in March 2020


----------



## SASH

Madrid Nuevo Norte approved in March 2020
^^
Is this were the Dutch money (1 billion Euro's!) gift to Spain for Corona crisis goes to?
I have the fear Spain will be as bankrupt as its was the last crisis and therefore these skyscrapers won't be built within the first 10 years.

By the way; It looks like the EU is financing those new skyscrapers in Warsaw!
Over the past few weeks, 37 billion euros were hastily collected for medical aid in Member States. But of that, more than *7 billion goes to Poland *and more than 5 billion to Hungary. More than the hard-hit countries get Spain (4.1 billion) and especially Italy (2.3 billion). For the Netherlands, there is only 25 million euros on the shelf.


----------



## Mind the gap_

I think you should differentiate private investment from public investment.

In MNN 9,000 million will be invested, with 7,000 being private investment. A return of 3.793 million in taxes is estimated.

Of course Madrid does not need any euro from your country, do you think this plan was written in just two weeks after the coronavirus arrived? hahah


----------



## MegaProyectos ES

Well in 2008 Spain didn't get any rescue from the EU eventhough we were one of the most afected countries, so we had many financial problems. Meanwile we were paying the rescues of Ireland, Greece, Portugal and Cyprus having our biggest crisis in decades, but thats what a comunity does. If we hadn't helped those countries they would probably be just like a third world country, and that's not what Europe is aiming for. 
Your text denotes the lack of ignorance you have about this project. This proyect is private and does not require the intervention of the state/europe. 
The big four towers in Castellana:

__
https://flic.kr/p/2iDCt78

Were from private investment and builded during the crisis.


----------



## MegaProyectos ES

Some representative renders of the proyect (Madrid Nuevo Norte):









Welcome to the Madrid of the future








The bussines distric for Madrid

















New iconic green zones (central park)


----------



## SASH

Mind the gap_ said:


> Of course Madrid does not need any euro from your country, hahah


Okay, I will tel the Dutch goverment immidiatly. 
I hope Spain can keep their pants up themselves and the tourist will be able to visit your beautiful country again soon.


----------



## Davidinho

MegaProyectos ES said:


> Your text denotes the lack of ignorance you have about this project. This project is private and does not require the intervention of the state/europe.


Public funds are generated from private payments (mostly taxes). When the Netherlands help Spain to combat coronavirus spread, they use the money of their taxpayers. It's not very good when Dutch taxpayers pay for combating coronavirus in Spain, while Spanish taxpayers invest in new buildings. Dutch taxpayers shouldn't have social responsibility for Spanish citizens, when Spanish companies don't have corporate-social responsibility for their citizens.


----------



## SASH

Davidinho said:


> Public funds are generated from private payments (mostly taxes).


Correct



Davidinho said:


> When the Netherlands help Spain to combat coronavirus spread, they use the money of their taxpayers. It's not very good when Dutch taxpayers pay for combating coronavirus in Spain, while Spanish taxpayers invest in new buildings. Dutch taxpayers shouldn't have social responsibility for Spanish citizens, when Spanish companies don't have corporate-social responsibility for their citizens.


That's the way it goes for Northern European EU members. Therefore...NEXIT!


----------



## SkyLerm

Can we get rid of this nonsense and stay focus on topic please? 

Glad to see my city getting new developments, a bit late and poorly distributed though.


----------



## gstark0

SASH said:


> Madrid Nuevo Norte approved in March 2020
> ^^
> Is this were the Dutch money (1 billion Euro's!) gift to Spain for Corona crisis goes to?
> I have the fear Spain will be as bankrupt as its was the last crisis and therefore these skyscrapers won't be built within the first 10 years.
> 
> By the way; It looks like the EU is financing those new skyscrapers in Warsaw!
> Over the past few weeks, 37 billion euros were hastily collected for medical aid in Member States. But of that, more than *7 billion goes to Poland *and more than 5 billion to Hungary. More than the hard-hit countries get Spain (4.1 billion) and especially Italy (2.3 billion). For the Netherlands, there is only 25 million euros on the shelf.


I don't know why you assume EU's crisis response is financing skyscrapers in Warsaw that were under construction even before the crisis. You explicitly said it's medical aid. It's going to be spent on masks, ventilators and medical equipment rather than on building skyscrapers. Of course these funds will also help entrepreneurs and workers who lost their jobs. Part of this amount is also considered money that come from unused funds and if crisis didn't happen, they would return to EU's budget. Btw 37 bilion euros you're talking about were distributed according to largest beneficiaries of EU's cohesion policy so it's not a big surprise that Netherlands got much less than most countries as it benefits the least.


----------



## anubis1234

del


----------



## anubis1234

The Dutch government should also start financing Warsaw skyscrapers. In Rotterdam, they can't build anything higher than 150 meters, so it's just a waste of money, all money should go to Warsaw for new skyscrapers.


----------



## YalnızAdam

European Union must be United States of Europe (USEU) against the countries; India, China, Usa , Indonesia. And Turkey, Ukraine, Azerbaijan, Georgia must be part of it . Otherwise small European countries will be very weak against these countries.


----------



## Mind the gap_

Davidinho said:


> Public funds are generated from private payments (mostly taxes). When the Netherlands help Spain to combat coronavirus spread, they use the money of their taxpayers. It's not very good when Dutch taxpayers pay for combating coronavirus in Spain, while Spanish taxpayers invest in new buildings. Dutch taxpayers shouldn't have social responsibility for Spanish citizens, when Spanish companies don't have corporate-social responsibility for their citizens.


Do you understand that 9,000 million will be invested, with 7,000 being private investment and a return of 3.793 million in taxes is estimated? This is a good operation for spanish taxpayers and for the rest of the EU taxpayers, including dutch taxpayers.

*Spanish taxpayers will pay exactly 2,452 million euros but will generate an economic return of 3,792.5 in taxes. *The rest is private investment including one of the largest banks in the euro.

It's ridiculous to talk about dutch money in all this, don't be envious and think rationally please.


----------



## jackwis

anubis1234 said:


> The Dutch government should also start financing Warsaw skyscrapers. In Rotterdam, they can't build anything higher than 150 meters, so it's just a waste of money, all money should go to Warsaw for new skyscrapers.


+1
In addition to this, Rotterdam's skyscrapers look poor and ugly compared to those from Warsaw, Paris, London, Frankfurt or even Moscow.


----------



## grngmdn

isn't there a separate thread for all these nonsensical political arguments?


----------



## Broodjebami

What’s the average age here again?


----------



## willman87

SASH said:


> Madrid Nuevo Norte approved in March 2020
> ^^
> Is this were the Dutch money (1 billion Euro's!) gift to Spain for Corona crisis goes to?
> I have the fear Spain will be as bankrupt as its was the last crisis and therefore these skyscrapers won't be built within the first 10 years.
> 
> By the way; It looks like the EU is financing those new skyscrapers in Warsaw!
> Over the past few weeks, 37 billion euros were hastily collected for medical aid in Member States. But of that, more than *7 billion goes to Poland *and more than 5 billion to Hungary. More than the hard-hit countries get Spain (4.1 billion) and especially Italy (2.3 billion). For the Netherlands, there is only 25 million euros on the shelf.



Madrid Nuevo Norte has been only approved in *March *after many years of problems and discussions. Exactly 26 years 
And construction may be delayed due to a new crisis, but this project is not a recent one financed by the EU or covid-19 funds.
I think your comment is totally out of place.


----------



## Ares2018

[QUOTE = "SASH, publicación: 168294698, miembro: 24202"]
Madrid Nuevo Norte aprobado en marzo de 2020
^^
¿Fue este el regalo del dinero holandés (¡mil millones de euros!) A España para la crisis de Corona?
Temo que España esté tan en bancarrota como lo fue la última crisis y, por lo tanto, estos rascacielos no se construirán en los primeros 10 años.

Por cierto; ¡Parece que la UE está financiando esos nuevos rascacielos en Varsovia!
En las últimas semanas, se recaudaron rápidamente 37 mil millones de euros para asistencia médica en los Estados miembros. Pero de eso, más de *7 mil millones van a Polonia * y más de 5 mil millones a Hungría. Más que los países más afectados obtienen España (4,1 mil millones) y especialmente Italia (2,3 mil millones). Para los Países Bajos, solo hay 25 millones de euros en el estante.:enojado:
[/CITAR]

Thks a lot Holand...next year..1000m eu more...^^


----------



## Ares2018

[QUOTE = "SASH, publicación: 168295585, miembro: 24202"]
Bien, le diré al gobierno holandés inmediatamente. 
Espero que España pueda mantener sus pantalones y que el turista pueda visitar su hermoso país nuevamente pronto.
[/CITAR]

Muchas gracias por enviarnos tulipanes y por el barrio rojo de Amsterdam, una gran contribución a Europa.


----------



## JBsam

The Madrid project looks great, but I have a feeling it might take quite long to be realized.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Dusty Hare said:


> Sorry mate but I think you may be in a group of about one who think think that Varso is a better looking tower than the Shard. Varso is forgettable, I'm afraid. It could be absolutely anywhere and I can guarantee that people who are not from Warsaw (and perhaps skyscraper enthusiasts on this thread) will not know what it is or where it is if shown a picture of it. Which is rather unlike the Shard, which is somewhat more iconic.
> 
> You can also say what you want about the height but the Shard looks like 310m. Its walls extend uninterrupted up to that height. Which is not true of Varso.


Ironically, people recognize Warsaw skyline by the stalinist scraper. That very tower many hate in Poland.


----------



## A.Whiskey

SASH said:


> Madrid Nuevo Norte approved in March 2020
> ^^
> Is this were the Dutch money (1 billion Euro's!) gift to Spain for Corona crisis goes to?
> I have the fear Spain will be as bankrupt as its was the last crisis and therefore these skyscrapers won't be built within the first 10 years.
> 
> By the way; It looks like the EU is financing those new skyscrapers in Warsaw!
> Over the past few weeks, 37 billion euros were hastily collected for medical aid in Member States. But of that, more than *7 billion goes to Poland *and more than 5 billion to Hungary. More than the hard-hit countries get Spain (4.1 billion) and especially Italy (2.3 billion). For the Netherlands, there is only 25 million euros on the shelf.


Poland and Hungary know how to make business simple.


----------



## A.Whiskey

4miGO!!! said:


> Ironically, people recognize Warsaw skyline by the stalinist scraper. That very tower many hate in Poland.


There are plans to clean it, can't wait for it to happen gonna look beautiful!


----------



## Redzio

4miGO!!! said:


> Ironically, people recognize Warsaw skyline by the stalinist scraper. That very tower many hate in Poland.


Well, it was founded by stalin but projected by polish people - oryginally it was supposed to be 120 meters high but polish architects wanted to made it higher. And with many new towers around it is no more only recognized tower here. From some angles it's hard to notice that it is even here. 










Overall some users from this thread should be more chilled. And i mean from "both" sides. 
Oh and about that Shard vs Varso stupid fight... yeah Shard is optically taller for me.

But in terms of the design - less recognizable don't always equal worst design 

I dunno why people are already comparing Varso to other buildings, it's not even completed.
I love the detailed elevation. Great quality. Mine photos from last week:




























IMO it's far better than "glass only" Shard or 22 Bishopsgate.

















But again, just my opinion. I was in London dozens of times and i love your skyscrapers


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Must say thats top cladding for varso tower


----------



## bl0ndas

*Warsaw
POLAND ON AIR 2020*
building *Varso Tower 310 m









*


----------



## spartannl

Good work in Warszawa! 

Do not agree with comments about the looks and height of (most) of the Rotterdam skyscrapers though. But tastes differ and that should always be respected!

Just FYI the Zalmhaven tower is UC now and measures 215 meters, including a 25 meter spire and many plans have been developed to build higher than indeed, the mentioned 150 meters. This 150 meter height boundary was set by the city council on many predefined locations but gradually, height limits are being loosened. 

Just check the many (!) Rotterdam projects out under the 'Hollands Hoogbouw Forum' thread. Greetings from the Hague to our Polish friends.


----------



## spartannl

Bonus, piece of the The Hague skyline in about 2025 :


----------



## titans

London's tall building pipeline.


----------



## Dober_86

*Moskva: iCity by Helmut Jahn 34 & 62 fl, 250 m. *




































Небоскреб по проекту Хельмута Яна построят внутри ТПУ «Сити»


Комплекс объединит станции МЦК и метро «Деловой центр» с «Международной» и остановками общественного транспорта




realty.rbc.ru


----------



## New Défense

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> Paris desperately needs the supertall twins.


No, we don't necessarily need it. Paris needs to rebalance the skyline right now, and that's what's happening with 2 new skyscrapers on the left side. Eventually its two towers would destroy the balance of the skyline and it's not bad to have the Eiffel Tower as the only supertall because we have history compared to other cities.I'm not against supertalls at La Défense, but I'd like them to be better located to protect the aesthetics of the skyline.


----------



## @Life

The Hague
_DSC4186 by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## JBsam

@KillerZavatar 

You mean the Hermitage Plaza. A 10 year soap opera with no end in sight. Unfortunately, after some good news a few months back that everything was in order for the start of the construction, it seems that there are again some issues which will delay it indefinitely.

At time point, it is rather a dream more than anything else.


----------



## masala

Moscow, outskirts


----------



## Mind the gap_

Benidorm 2023 (Benidorm Beach 36 fl under construction)


----------



## gstark0

Gdynia, Poland in 2026


----------



## New Défense

It's funny how much money in Poland comes from the European Union when you're a Eurosceptic country


----------



## megaptera

New Défense said:


> It's funny how much money in Poland comes from the European Union when you're a Eurosceptic country


Apart from how EU funds translate to new high-rise developments, according to europeelects.eu:
*Poland *EU membership support: 85%
*France *EU membership support: 68%
Sorry for the OT but that post made my eyes hurt.


----------



## Roxven

New Défense said:


> It's funny how much money in Poland comes from the European Union when you're a Eurosceptic country


If You only had some knowledge about any topic You mentioned in Your post I wouldn't have to replay to it. Unfortunately I did so You don't have. And it is sad.


----------



## wojtekbp

New Défense said:


> It's funny how much money in Poland comes from the European Union when you're a Eurosceptic country


It's funny how much money in France comes from the European Union when you're even more Eurosceptic country. 

FYI - more money flows from Poland to the EU than from the EU to Poland:








What rich countries get wrong about the EU budget


Most of the money in Europe flows from East to West, not the other way around.




www.politico.eu


----------



## dminer

May as well change the year in the thread's title to "2030" 'cause I doubt much will change among Euro skylines between 2021-2025 thx to economic crisis/slowdown, apart from current projects in advanced stage of construction


----------



## spartannl

wojtekbp said:


> It's funny how much money in France comes from the European Union when you're even more Eurosceptic country.
> 
> FYI - more money flows from Poland to the EU than from the EU to Poland:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What rich countries get wrong about the EU budget
> 
> 
> Most of the money in Europe flows from East to West, not the other way around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.eu


Politico EU is using data from Thomas Piketty as the sole source of that statistic. Hence I rather doubt its truthfulness...but hey, I’m no socialist


----------



## Davidinho

dminer said:


> May as well change the year in the thread's title to "2030" 'cause I doubt much will change among Euro skylines between 2021-2025 thx to economic crisis/slowdown, apart from current projects in advanced stage of construction


Hmm, do you know of any actual consequences of the hypothetical economical crisis in development projects?


----------



## gstark0

Young City district, Gdansk, Poland - Tallest planned building was meant to be 170m but it's still a dispute between developer and city's historic preservation officer. It's quite big redevelopment project of industrial area.


----------



## madmax1982

JBsam said:


> @KillerZavatar
> 
> You mean the Hermitage Plaza. A 10 year soap opera with no end in sight. Unfortunately, after some good news a few months back that everything was in order for the start of the construction, it seems that there are again some issues which will delay it indefinitely.
> 
> At time point, it is rather a dream more than anything else.


Have you really read the last updates ?


----------



## Dober_86

*Alcon Tower, Moscow,* located in the city center at Leningradskiy Avenue - Begovaya intersection.

A 168 meters tall tower evocative of art deco or Stalins' "Seven Sisters" scrapers. Due to complete in Q2 2022.













Alcon Tower: Комплекс апартаментов бизнес-класса в Москве| Alcon Tower


Alcon Tower




www.alcontower.ru





As of June 2020:


----------



## Redzio

A lot of towers T/O in Warsaw this year, but Varso is still growing.









This is the masterplan for the site from the photo above. Note that heights are meaning the highest usable floor, the building may be higher due to technical levels, antenna, spires etc.

















Design for one proposed tower:


----------



## masala

Moscow


----------



## KlausDiggy

Redzio said:


> Design for one proposed tower:
> 
> View attachment 297499
> 
> View attachment 297501



I thought the tower was dead.


----------



## Redzio

KlausDiggy said:


> I thought the tower was dead.


The plots have problems of ownership and construction has been postponed. It is hard to say whether they will use this project or if there will be a new one.


----------



## ogonek

MSC:
MOD 40-55 fl|200m













MR Group - надежный девелопер недвижимости в Москве | Продажа квартир в новостройках бизнес и премиум-класса | Официальный сайт







www.mr-group.ru





Cherry City
2#42 fl














MR Group - надежный девелопер недвижимости в Москве | Продажа квартир в новостройках бизнес и премиум-класса | Официальный сайт







www.mr-group.ru





Hide
3#41 fl














 MR Group - надежный девелопер недвижимости в Москве | Продажа квартир в новостройках бизнес и премиум-класса | Официальный сайт







www.mr-group.ru


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Work for the Mirabeau building in *Marseille* has just started. This is how the skyline will look in 2025. From left to right : Tour CMA CGM (147 m), Le Mirabeau (85 m), La Marseillaise (135 m), La Porte Bleue (56 m), H99 (99 m), Le Silo (50 m) :


----------



## Mind the gap_

Future skyscrapers in Castellana Norte approved last March (Madrid):










1 x 330m 70fl
1 x 265m 55fl
1 x 240m 50fl
2 x 215m 45fl
1 x 190m 40fl
1 x 165m 35fl
1 x 140m 30fl
1 x 125m 27fl
6 x 100m 25fl

(approximate heights, not all buildings appear in the image)


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt

Europe District Development



















Banking District with the FOUR Project and future Fraspa Tower


eibomz said:


>



Proposed Opera Tower 



eibomz said:


> Die bereits bekannte Varainte die Funfy gepostet hat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Innensicht
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Die Alternative wäre allerdings mitten im Park und damit eine Katastrophe. Bitte nicht!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Gerkan / Marg


----------



## BenjaminBern

Mind the gap_ said:


> Future skyscrapers in Castellana Norte approved last March (Madrid):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 x 330m 70fl
> 1 x 265m 55fl
> 1 x 240m 50fl
> 2 x 215m 45fl
> 1 x 190m 40fl
> 1 x 165m 35fl
> 1 x 140m 30fl
> 1 x 125m 27fl
> 6 x 100m 25fl
> 
> (approximate heights, not all buildings appear in the image)


Wow, that's amazing


----------



## ogonek

Huge expansion concept for MIBC




























By mr. MyXiN


----------



## A Chicagoan

ogonek said:


> Huge expansion concept for MIBC


Those new skyscrapers resemble Houston, another big oil city.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Madrid:*
Madrid Future... by Iván Moral, on Flickr


----------



## Davidinho

Madrid will be impressive with those new towers. Not sure about street level, but we'll see.

Not a fan of those boxes in Moscow, but they are not going to happen. That is a teaser showing what scale the development of Kamushki micro-district would have, a teaser for potential developers. This micro-district is going to be demolished under "Renovation" project and is considered the most demanded place for mixed use dеvelopment as there are already all the needed infrastructure there - subway and city rail lines, recreation and leisure facilities in MIBC.


----------



## Redzio

Warsaw Skyline in 1955 vs 1988 vs 1998 vs 2010 vs 2020  Click to see full size of the last picture.

1955

















1988

















1998








2010








2020









By @sams_
Imagine 2030... Warsaw still has dozens of plots for future towers and a lot of proposals had been made already.

PS - by @ViaBaltic1 - *all the towers on this video were completed after 2016!*






I promise this is the last one - wonderful video with Warsaw Skyline... Just watch the first frame!


----------



## Dober_86

*Moscow, Paveletskaya City. *2020-2023. Will consist of five towers, the tallest will be* 2 x 46 fl.*



























Нью-йоркские высотки: как выглядит новый проект на Павелецкой


Нью-йоркская архитектура рядом с Москвой-рекой и современные инженерные решения. Рассказываем в подробностях о проекте нового жилого комплекса «Павелецкая Сити»




realty.rbc.ru


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Great news for Frankfurt*

*Das Präsidium | 175m | 47fl*
































Meixner Schlüter Wendt Architekten



*Millennium Tower | ~260m & 150m | Pro*


DerAlexOfficial said:


> I guess we can change the status back to proposed... There are two towers planned right now, architecture competition is planned for the upcoming months.
> More information is coming end of September. What we know so far is that the floor area will be divided into two towers, the smaller one being 150m and the bigger one being approximately 260m tall. I'm pretty exited to say the least


source:
www.faz.net/
www.sueddeutsche.de/


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt *

*COM, U/C*

Commerzbank Tower | 259m | 1997
Messeturm | 256m | 1990
*Four 1 | 233m | 2023/24*
Westend Tower | 208m | 1993
Main Tower | 200m | 1999
Tower 185 | 200m | 2011
*Tower ONE | 191m | 2022*
Omniturm | 190m | 2020
Trianon | 186m | 1993
European Central Bank | 185m | 2014
Grand Tower | 180m | 2020
*Four 2 | 178m | 2023/24*
Taunusturm | 170m | 2014
Opernturm | 170m | 2009
Silberturm | 166m | 1978
Westend Gate | 159m | 1976
Deutsche Bank 1 | 155m | 1984
Deutsche Bank 2 | 155m | 1984
Marienturm | 155m | 2019
Skyper | 154m | 2004
Eurotower | 148m | 1977
One Forty West | 145m | 2020
FBC | 142m | 1980
City Haus 1 | 142m | 1974
Henninger Turm | 140m | 2017
Gallileo | 136m | 2003
Nextower | 136m | 2009
Pollux | 130m | 1997
*Spin Tower | 128m | 2021*
Garden Tower | 127m | 1976
*Four 3 | 125m | 2023/24*
Messe Torhaus | 117m | 1984
Japan Center | 115m | 1996
Park Tower | 115m | 1972
Westhafen Tower | 112m | 2003
IBC | 112m | 2003
Eurotheum | 110m | 1999
WinX | 110m | 2019
City Gate | 110m | 1966
Global Tower | 108m | 1973
*99 West | 106m | 2022
Four 4 | 105m | 2023/24*
Leonardo Royal Hotel | 100m | 1972

*Total: 43


APP/Pro*

Millennium Tower 1 | ~260m
Neue Mainzer Str. 57-59 | 205m
Hochhaus Neue Oper | 190m
Das Präsidium | 175m
Millennium Tower 2 | 150m
Icoon Tower | 140m
Messeeingang Süd | 124m


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurt these days



Tyron said:


> Geiles Dronenbild aus dem Bankenviertel von Oliver Krautscheid von dronestagram. Man denke sich noch den Helaba-Turm und FOUR hinzu ...
> 
> View attachment 383763
> 
> Source





eibomz said:


> Über den Dächern der Stadt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Ulrich Mattner


Tower One Construction (191m)
pics by me









Spin and Eden


----------



## Wayden21

The top 5 in Europe by 2025 is very easy to determine. Moscow, London, Paris, Frankfurt and Warsaw (though we should have more pictures of Kiyv, so many projects there that no one care about, it could even come ahead of Frankfurt). In 2030 on the other hand... Where will be Madrid with its new mega project? What about The Hague if all the towers are really built? And Rotterdam and Vienna if they keep going on the same pace, while Warsaw is slowing down (but maybe will wake up again...)?


----------



## KlausDiggy

I agree that Kiev has many high-rise projects. However, it lacks height. Kiev does not have a single 200m tower and only one over 150m.

Frankfurt on the other hand has five 200m skyscrapers and eighteen 150m+. In the near future we will get more skyscrapers over 200m, which will increase the gap between the two cities.


----------



## elliot

KlausDiggy said:


> *Great news for Frankfurt
> 
> Das Präsidium | 175m | 47fl*


^ Love the design of *Das Präsidium* ...at the risk of saying the obvious, this should have been Frankfurt's supertall (I know you were thinking it too )


----------



## KlausDiggy

I love it too. Best design we could get for.


----------



## Blackhavvk

Moscow 2030(?) Shanghai of Europe with 15+ supertalls.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Moscow unstoppable


----------



## KillerZavatar

what's that potentially new tallest building in moscow?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Canzone said:


> *Moscow - New layout of City and One tower 443 m 106 fl - u/c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skyscrapercity.com1 skyscrapercity.com2 mos.ru vm.ru


----------



## vincent1746

Paris with HEKLA tower (220m, 2022) and THE LINK (242m, 2025) :










Vincent Montcuit


----------



## Cujas

A new cluster is emerging in the east side of Paris (inside Paris, contrarie to La Defense)



Cyril said:


> Rappel d'un rendu montrant Duo aux côtés de Nouvel R :


----------



## grngmdn

7 years of progress in Canary Wharf London ( 11 more towers over 100m currently U/C ).


----------



## New Défense

grngmdn said:


> 7 years of progress in Canary Wharf London ( 11 more towers over 100m currently U/C ).
> View attachment 553787


Impressive how no one catch my curiosity they all look like unoriginal sadly


----------



## LivinAWestLife

New Défense said:


> Impressive how no one catch my curiosity they all look like unoriginal sadly


Compared to La Defense? Sure. Compared to almost any other cluster in the world? Canary Wharf's buildings are high-quality and well designed. Look at Wood Wharf, for example.


----------



## KlausDiggy

I don't understand what you all always have with La Defence. 
I find the designs & facades there more boring than for example London's or Frankfurt's.
Hopefully the new towers (Tour Hekla, The Link) will somehow become more interesting.


----------



## Axelferis

First, alto,D2,Hekla... all these towers have great clads.
I don't even imagine what sort of debate people can have ?


----------



## grngmdn

New Défense said:


> Impressive how no one catch my curiosity they all look like unoriginal sadly


True, but that's because all these new towers in CW are residential towers. Residential towers are usually less showy and built to maximize space compared to commercial office towers.

Most of our commercial office towers are in City of London cluster and i would argue the designs of towers in that cluster is more original and unique than La Defense.


----------



## Dusty Hare

I reckon the new residentials in CW are more showy than the office towers. Park Drive, Baltimore, Newfoundland......none of these are understated.

Totally agree that La Defense does not compare in originality to what we are seeing in CoL. But there again, what we are seeing in CoL isn't to everyone's taste either.


----------



## Poney94200

This is because all of CW's towers are large rectangle or large cylinders.

I much prefer the City cluster, the towers are indeed much more original, like the new La Défense towers.

Sorry > google trad !


----------



## LinkD-2ME

I must admit that i do like the skyscrapers in La Defense.


----------



## the man from k-town

Frankfurts proposed and U/C Towers









collage made by me

The upcoming Millennium Towers (260m+150m) and FOUR in the background








by CA Immo, edited by me


----------



## ogonek

ogonek said:


> Huge expansion concept for MIBC
> 
> View attachment 360558
> 
> 
> View attachment 360559
> 
> 
> View attachment 360562
> 
> 
> By mr. MyXiN


UPD









*mr. MyXiN*


----------



## IThomas

Milan - OMA, 3XN Architects, AECOM have been selected for the development of the first lot (roughly an area of 7.5 hectares) of the former Farini Rail Yard, located west of Porta Nuova's Gae Aulenti square.  The Dutch, Norwegian, American architecture firms will collaborate with Italian counterparts. Project TBA.


----------



## madmax1982

KlausDiggy said:


> I don't understand what you all always have with La Defence.
> I find the designs & facades there more boring than for example London's or Frankfurt's.
> Hopefully the new towers (Tour Hekla, The Link) will somehow become more interesting.


And not Alto and Saint-Gobain recently built ?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Tour Alto looks not bad. With Saint-Gobain I am not sure.


----------



## madmax1982

Hmm ok.
I don't know how someone can tell that Majunga, Carpe Diem, Alto, D2, Areva, Société Générale, EDF or Total have similar facades but "chacun son avis".


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

KlausDiggy said:


> Tour Alto looks not bad. With Saint-Gobain I am not sure.


Oh come on Klaus, not bad ?! You're just being a killjoy here, it's a pure jewel ! 😁

Anyway, here's an overview of some of the future skyscrapers in *Paris* :


----------



## Wayden21

KlausDiggy said:


> Tour Alto looks not bad. With Saint-Gobain I am not sure.


Your comments sound like Trump saying "I always tell the truth", but I guess like him you still must have some people agreeing with you lol


----------



## WingTips

*Manchester





*









Manchester Skyline Photos


..__Not that l don't appreciate their contributions. - Love 'em.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Jay

It seems Moscow won't have much competition in Europe at all, it'll basically come close to rivaling a large North American skyline like Chicago once all the current projects are done.


----------



## Broodjebami

ZeusUpsistos said:


> Oh come on Klaus, not bad ?! You're just being a killjoy here, it's a pure jewel ! 😁
> 
> Anyway, here's an overview of some of the future skyscrapers in *Paris* :
> View attachment 600942


How long has that unrealistic pyramid render been floating around the internet now?


----------



## Ingenioren

Why is it unrealistic it starts construction this year according to the tread here on skyscrapercity.


----------



## Broodjebami

6 times as wide


----------



## New Défense

Bruxelles - Brussel : Avenue de la loi


----------



## Laurensvdv

Wow! I didn't know about this, impressive


----------



## madmax1982

Broodjebami said:


> 6 times as wide


So ?
It is on the permit of construction.
Permit recently modified.


----------



## Broodjebami

So? The render is unrealistic, which is what I said.


----------



## madmax1982

you don't seem to know anything about the project, you write bullcrap and you believe it to be the holy truth.
It is longer than higher and 13 meter thin as te render the shows.


----------



## Ingenioren

Broodjebami said:


> So? The render is unrealistic, which is what I said.


Yeah i thought you meant it would never be built so i misunderstood you.


----------



## Broodjebami

Ingenioren said:


> Yeah i thought you meant it would never be built so i misunderstood you.


Yeah that wasn’t aimed at you, but at the other guy (madmax) who still doesn’t appear to understand what I mean.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I made 3D models of the future skyscraper projects in *La Défense* with Google Earth, here are a few screenshots showing how the skyline will look in a few years from different spots (take note that I can't make complex shapes so not everything is accurate, for example Hermitage Plaza should get thicker with height and the bridge between the two Sisters towers is missing) :
















































From the Sacré-Cœur :








From Notre-Dame :








From the Tour Montparnasse observation deck :








From the Eiffel Tower 3rd floor :








From the Arc de Triomphe :








































From the Grande Arche rooftop :


----------



## Redzio

Astonishing update from Warsaw - Varso is nearly 230m and we are waiting for spire to be mounted.


----------



## bus driver

Moscow

*Will Towers | Phase I | 56fl 2x53fl | 199m 2x 185m | prep*
























*Symphony 34 |54fl 50fl 43fl 36fl | prep*


----------



## Pickun

ogonek said:


> MSC
> Hide
> 3#41 fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR Group - надежный девелопер недвижимости в Москве | Продажа квартир в новостройках бизнес и премиум-класса | Официальный сайт
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mr-group.ru


They changed project.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

I wonder if there will be any city in Europe able to rival Moscow by 2030. Actually, even by 2025 the skyline will be dramatically different from what we see nowadays. Next step, reaching mid-tier (Toronto, Singapore). Do you, guys, see that possible within next five to ten years?


----------



## gstark0

4miGO!!! said:


> I wonder if there will be any city in Europe able to rival Moscow by 2030. Actually, even by 2025 the skyline will be dramatically different from what we see nowadays. Next step, reaching mid-tier (Toronto, Singapore). Do you, guys, see that possible within next five to ten years?


I wouldn't consider Toronto as a mid-tier. Maybe Singapore is reachable but Toronto is way out of the league for any European city including London. Literally every year they build the most skyscrapers in North America just after NYC and even Chicago doesn't come close in terms of pace of development.


----------



## Redzio

What is the current total office space in MIBC right now?


----------



## Pickun

LivinAWestLife said:


> I wonder if other Russian cities are showing similar trends, although I don't remember seeing anything about that yet.











Городское благоустройство


В Зеленоградске Калининградской области в 2020 году обновили сразу две площади. Центральную: И Привокзальную площадь: https://prorus.ru/projects/centralnaya-i-vokzalnaya-ploshchadi-goroda-kurorta-zelenogradsk/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## TheMoses

Redzio said:


> What is the current total office space in MIBC right now?





ogonek said:


> The share of vacant space in MIBC "Moscow City" is 8.6% today(February), which is the lowest figure in the last 10 years, RIA Real Estate was told by the consulting company Knight Frank.
> "At the same time, by 2024 the volume of supply of offices at MIBC Moscow City will grow by 33% - more than 380 thousand square meters are expected to be commissioned. Despite the significant expected replenishment of the business center with new offices, their availability is predicted to further decrease to 6.2%. in 2024 ", - said the interlocutor of the agency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Эксперты: доля свободных площадей в "Москва-Сити" минимальна за 10 лет
> 
> 
> Доля свободных площадей в ММДЦ "Москва-Сити" составляет на сегодняшний день 8,6%, что является самым низким показателем за последние 10 лет, сообщили РИА... Недвижимость РИА Новости, 05.02.2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> realty.ria.ru


If 380,000 m^2 represents a 33% increase then it must be around 1,140,000 m^2 currently, increasing to 1,520,000 m^2 by 2024. Which I actually find suprisingly low. That means it's still smaller than Canary Wharf, and might be a similar size by 2024.


----------



## bus driver

Back to topic

New look of future huge development in "Big City".



















































Новый архитектурный проект на Шелепихинской набережной в г. Москва и МО - Официальный сайт застройщика ФСК


Продажа квартир в ЖК Новый архитектурный проект на Шелепихинской набережной в г. Москва и МО от застройщика ФСК. Площадь: от 0 м2. Продажа квартир в новостройках на выгодных условиях. Ипотека и другие варианты оплаты!




fsk.ru


----------



## CGI

TheMoses said:


> If 380,000 m^2 represents a 33% increase then it must be around 1,140,000 m^2 currently, increasing to 1,520,000 m^2 by 2024. Which I actually find suprisingly low. That means it's still smaller than Canary Wharf, and might be a similar size by 2024.


It is rather strange to try to compare office space without knowing the calculation methodology in both cases. Is the total area of the complexes counted or is only the rented area counted? Is retail and recreation considered separate?

Canary Wharf usually lists 1,500,000 meters of office, retail and recreational space, is it unclear if it includes apartments that are also there? If you count the rented offices in MIBC, but add retail and recreation, then this is about 1,400,000 m. Now. And with apartments - you know how much it will be)


----------



## TheMoses

There are no appartments in the Canary Wharf estate. There obviously are residential buildings surrounding it, but they aren't technically part of Canary Wharf (even if people might refer to them as such).

I did a quick calculation and added the reported square meterage for all the Canary Wharf office buildings I could find data on and came to 1,225,000 m^2. Add in a bit of office I missed plus ~200,000 m^2 of retail and recreation and you get to the 1,500,000 m^2 figure. Also I found somewhere between 150,000 m^2 and 200,000 m^2 under construction at the moment (including 1 Bank Street which is pretty much complete, and the buildings in Wood Wharf - which is really just an extension to Canary Wharf, though it will contain the first appartments on the estate).


----------



## bus driver

Moscow

Old project









new one

























~ 50st, ~ 180-190m

just like on resent model


----------



## CGI

-


----------



## Redzio

It's just a lot of more smaller buildings in CW and fewer but beefer towers in Moscow.


----------



## New Défense

*Paris - La Défense *skyline in 2025 (without hermitage towers)
Thanks to a group of French forumers and the final realization by @ERIC









And we just learned 2 days ago a project of residential tower around 200m but not official/sure some good renders :


----------



## Quicksilver

Union Man said:


> Updated 2020 list.
> 
> *London
> 
> 
> Status: Completed
> 
> 1.* The Shard | 309m
> 2. Twentytwo | 278m
> *3.* One Canada Square | 235m
> *4.* Landmark Pinnacle | 233m
> *5.* 110 Bishopsgate | 230m
> *6.* The Leadenhall Building | 225m
> 7. Newfoundland Tower | 220m
> *8.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m
> *9.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
> *10.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
> *11.* 52 Lime Street | 190m
> *12.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 187m
> *13.* Tower 42 | 183m
> *14.* The Madison | 182m
> *15.* St George Wharf Tower | 181m
> *16.* 30 St Mary Axe | 180m
> *17.* 100 Bishopsgate | 172m
> *18.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 168m
> *19.* Broadgate Tower | 164m
> *20.* One Blackfriars | 163m
> *21.* Principal Place | 161m
> *22.* 20 Fenchurch Street | 160m
> *23.* One Churchill Place | 156m
> *24.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
> *25.* 40 Bank Street | 153m
> *26.* South Bank Tower | 151m
> *27.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
> *28.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m
> *29.* 10 Park Drive | 150m
> *30.* Guy's Tower | 149m
> *31.* Highpoint | 149m
> *32.* 1 Bank Street | 147m
> *33.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m
> *34.* Strata | 147m
> *35.* Maine Tower | 144m
> *36.* Manhattan Loft Gardens | 143m
> *37.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
> *38.* Providence Tower | 136m
> *39.* 150 Bishopsgate | 135m
> *40.* 101 George Street | 134m
> *41.* The Atlas Building | 134m
> *42.* Saffron Square | 134m
> *43.* Two Fifty One | 134m
> *44.* 101 George Street | 134m
> *45.* Stratford Halo | 133m
> *46.* 10 George Street | 128m
> *47.* CityPoint | 127m
> *48.* Nine Elms Point | 126m
> *49.* Willis Building | 125m
> *50.* Euston Tower | 124m
> *51.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
> *51.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m
> *52.* Cromwell Tower | 123m
> *53.* Laudedale Tower | 123m
> *54.* One The Elephant | 123m
> *55.* Shakespeare Tower | 123m
> *56.* Chelsea Waterfront | 122m
> *57.* Harbour Central C | 122m
> *58.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
> *59.* Stratosphere | 122m
> *60.* One Casson Square | 122m
> *61.* SkyGardens Nine Elms | 120m
> *62.* Millbank Tower | 119m
> *63.* St. Helen's | 118m
> *64.* Centre Point | 117m
> *65.* Empress State Building | 117m
> *66.* 261 City Road Lexicon | 115m
> *67.* East Village T3 | 113m
> *68.* The Heron | 112m
> *69.* Capital Towers | 112m
> *70.* One West India Quay | 111m
> *71.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m
> *72.* Shell Centre | 106m
> *73.* Four Casson Square | 106m
> *74.* 33 Canada Square | 105m
> *75.* Imperial West | 105m
> *76.* 100 Middlesex Street | 105m
> *77.* Pioneer Point North | 105m
> *78.* Upper Riverside | 104m
> *79.* 99 Bishopsgate | 104m
> *80.* Ontario Tower | 104m
> *81.* Stratford Central | 103m
> *82.* One Angel Court | 101m
> *83.* Portland House | 101m
> *84.* London Hilton On Park Lane | 101m
> *85.* Skyline Woodberry Down | 101m
> *86.* East Village T5 | 100m
> *87.* 125 Old Broad Street Tower | 100m
> *88.* Thirty Casson Square | 100m
> 
> 
> *Status: U/C - T/O
> 
> 1.* Consort Place Tower 1 | 216m | *U/C
> 2.* One Park Drive | 205m | *T/O
> 3.* 8 Bishopsgate | 204m | *U/C
> 4.* One Nine Elms Tower 1 | 200m | *U/C
> 5.* South Quay Plaza Tower 2 | 192m | U/C
> *6.* New Covent Garden Market N8 | 177m | *U/C
> 7.* DAMAC Tower | 168m | *T/O
> 8.* One Nine Elms Tower 2 | 161m | *U/C
> 9.* 250 City Road Tower 1 | 155m | *T/O
> 10. 40 Leadenhall Street | 154m | U/C
> 11. New Covent Garden Market N10 | 151m | U/C
> 12.* 6 Portal Way Tower 1 | 148m | *U/C
> 13. Millharbour Village G1 | 142m | U/C
> 14.* East Village T1 | 135m | U/C
> *15.* East Village T2 | 135m | U/C
> *16.* Keybridge House | 129m | *T/O
> 17. Millharbour Village G2 | 126m | U/C
> 18. Millharbour Village G2.1 | 126m | U/C
> 19.* One Crown Place Tower 1 | 123m | *T/O
> 20.* Consort Place Tower 2 | 121m | *U/C
> 21.* The Stage | 115m | *U/C
> 22.* Rudolf Place | 115m | *U/C
> 23. Cherry Park Tower A2 | 112m | U/C
> 24.* Queen's Quarter | 114m | *U/C
> 25.* 6 Portal Way Tower 2 | 113m | *U/C
> 26. Millharbour Village G3 | 113m | U/C
> 27. Twelvetrees Park Tower 1 | 113m | U/C
> 28.* Anthology Hale Works | 107m | *U/C
> 29.* One Crown Place Tower 2 | 107m | *T/O
> 30.* White City Green | 107m | *U/C
> 31. Twelvetrees Park Tower 2 | 107m | U/C
> 32.* Finsbury Tower | 106m | *U/C
> 33.* West End Gate | 105m | *T/O
> 34.* East Village T4 | 103m | *U/C
> 35. Millharbour Village G4 | 102m | U/C
> 36.* Goodluck Hope | 101m | *U/C
> 37.* New Covent Garden Market N7 | 100m | *U/C
> 
> 
> Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep
> 
> 1.* 1 Undershaft | 290m | *App
> 2.* 100 Leadenhall Street | 247m | *App
> 3.* One Lansdowne Tower 1 | 227m | *App
> 4.* 40 Charter Street | 187m | *Site Prep
> 5.* 18 Blackfriars Tower 1 | 179m | *App
> 6.* Wood Wharf F1 | 173m | *App
> 7.* Ruby Triangle Tower 1 | 168m | *App
> 8.* Vauxhall Square Tower 1 | 168m | *Demo
> 9.* Vauxhall Square Tower 2 | 168m | *Demo
> 10.* Park Place | 162m | *App
> 11.* Project Skylines | 162m | *App
> 12.* 10 Bank Street | 161m | *App
> 13.* Cantium Retail Park Tower 1 | 159m | *App
> 14.* Southernwood Retail Park | 159m | *App
> 15.* 1 Leadenhall | 158m | *App
> 16.* 225 Marsh Wall | 158m | *App
> 17.* 13-14 Appold Street | 156m | *App
> 18.* Westferry Printworks Tower 1 | 155m | *Site Prep
> 19.* 2 & 3 Finsbury Avenue Square | 154m | *App
> 20.* 1 Merchant Square | 150m | *App
> 21.* Ruby Triangle Tower 2 | 142m | *App
> 22.* Stratford Centre | 142m | *App
> 23.* Project Light | 140m | *Site Prep
> 24.* Doon Street Tower | 140m | *App
> 25.* 54 Marsh Wall | 140m | *App
> 26.* One Station Road | 140m | *App
> 27.* 596-608 Old Kent Road | 140m | *App
> 28.* 18 Blackfriars Tower 2 | 138m | *App
> 29.* 250 City Road Tower 2 | 137m | *Site Prep
> 30.* Tottenham Hale Centre | 137m | *App
> 31.* Westfield Croydon Tower A | 136m | *App
> 32.* College Road | 135m | *App
> 33.* Capital House | 133m | *App
> 34.* Malt Street Regeneration | 132m | *App
> 35.* Stratford Centre & Morgan House | 130m | *App
> 36.* Vicarage Field | 130m | *App
> 37.* One Lansdowne Tower 2 | 129m | *App
> 38.* Blackwall Reach | 127m | *App
> 39.* Two Trafalgar Way Tower 1 | 127m | *App
> 40.* The Culinary Quarter | 125m | *App
> 41.* Elizabeth House | 125m | *App
> 42.* King's Road Park | 125m | *App
> 43.* Canada Water Plot A1 | 124m | *App
> 44.* Cantium Retail Park Tower 2 | 124m | *App
> 45.* Belmont | 122m | *Demo
> 46.* Millharbour Village G1.3 | 122m | *App
> 47.* Elephant & Castle Town Centre E2 Tower 1 | 121m | *App
> 48.* Cherry Park Tower A1 | 121m | *Site Prep
> 49.* Elephant & Castle Town Centre W2 Tower 3 | 117m | *App
> 50.* New Covent Garden Market N9 | 118m | *Site Prep
> 51.* 209 Conington Road | 117m | *App
> 52.* Convoys Wharf | 116m | *Site Prep
> 53.* The Ram Quarter | 116m | *Site Prep
> 54.* 20 Ropemaker Street | 115m | *Demo
> 55.* Plot N0201 | 115m | *App
> 56.* South Quay Plaza Tower 3 | 115m | *App
> 57.* Mondial House | 112m | *App
> 58.* Manor Road | 112m | *App
> 59.* Paris Garden | 111m | *App
> 60.* Two Trafalgar Way Tower 2 | 108m | *App
> 61.* 201-207 Shoreditch High Street | 107m | *Demo
> 62.* Ruby Triangle Tower 3 | 107m | *App
> 63.* Westferry Printworks Tower 2 | 107m | *Site Prep
> 64.* Wood Wharf J1 | 106m | *App
> 65.* One Portal Way Block 1 | 104m | *App
> 66.* Westfield Croydon Tower B | 104m | *App
> 67.* Westfield Croydon Tower C | 104m | *App
> 68.* Harrison Gibson Building | 103m | *App
> 69.* Central House | 102m | *App
> 70.* Kensington Forum | 102m | *App
> 71.* Gateway Tower | 101m | *App
> 72.* Abbey Quays | 101m | *App
> 
> 
> Status: Proposed - On Hold
> 
> 1.* Spire London | 235m | *On Hold
> 2.* 4 Portal Way Tower 1 | 203m | *Pro
> 3.* Vauxhall Cross Tower 1 | 186m | *Pro
> 4. 31 Bury Street | 183m | Pro
> 5.* Bankside Yards Tower 1 | 163m | *Pro/Site Prep
> 6.* Vauxhall Cross Tower 2 | 151m | *Pro
> 7.* 50 Fenchurch Street | 150m | *Pro
> 8.* College Road Tower 1 | 149m | *Pro
> 9.* New City Court | 139m | *Pro
> 10. 70 Gracechurch Street | 138m | Pro
> 11.* Quay House | 133m | *Pro
> 12.* 6-12 Kennington Lane | 126m | *Pro
> 13.* 4 Portal Way Tower 2 | 123m | *Pro
> 14.* Borough Triangle | 120m | *Pro
> 15.* Bankside Yards Tower 2 | 120m | *Pro/Site Prep
> 16.* Miles Street | 115m | *Pro
> 17.* 4-20 Edridge Road | 110m | *Pro
> 18.* 19-35 Sylvan Grove | 108m | *Pro
> 19.* Vulcan Wharf | 108m | *Pro
> 20.* College Road Tower 2 | 106m | *Pro
> 21.* Bankside Yards Tower 3 | 104m | *Pro/Site Prep
> 22.* Grosvenor Bermondsey | 103m | *Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Total: 219*


@Union Man I think this list needs to be updated. I have updated to the best of my knowledge but I feel I am missing something in Croydon and Lewisham. 

London now has 10 Towers above 200 m.
29 above 150 M

Hopefully in next 12 months London reaches 100 towers above 100M either completed or T/O. It's great achievement for city which hardly had 50 towers less than a decade ago.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt



Status: Completed

1. *Commerzbank Tower | 259m | 1997
*2.* Messeturm | 257m | 1990
*3.* Westend Tower | 208m | 1993
*4.* Main Tower | 200m | 1999
*5.* Tower 185 | 200m | 2011
*6.* Omniturm | 190m | 2020
*7.* Trianon | 186m | 1993
*8.* European Central Bank | 185m | 2014
*9.* Grand Tower | 180m | 2020
*10.* Taunusturm | 170m | 2014
*11.* Opernturm | 170m | 2009
*12.* Silberturm | 166m | 1978
*13.* Westend Gate | 159m | 1976
*14.* Deutsche Bank 1 | 155m | 1984
*15.* Deutsche Bank 2 | 155m | 1984
*16.* Marienturm | 155m | 2019
*17.* Skyper | 154m | 2004
*18.* Eurotower | 148m | 1977
*19.* One Forty West | 145m | 2020
*20.* FBC | 142m | 1980
*21.* City Haus 1 | 142m | 1974
*22.* Henninger Turm | 140m | 2017
*23.* Gallileo | 136m | 2003
*24.* Nextower | 136m | 2009
*25.* Pollux | 130m | 1997
*26.* Garden Tower | 127m | 1976
*27.* Messe Torhaus | 117m | 1984
*28.* Japan Center | 115m | 1996
*29.* Park Tower | 115m | 1972
*30.* Westhafen Tower | 112m | 2003
*31.* IBC | 112m | 2003
*32.* Eurotheum | 110m | 1999
*33.* WinX | 110m | 2019
*34.* City Gate | 110m | 1966
*35.* Global Tower | 108m | 1973
*36.* Leonardo Royal Hotel | 100m | 1972



*Status: U/C - T/O

1.* Four 1 | 233m | 2023/24
*2.* Tower ONE | 191m | 2022
*3.* Four 2 | 178m | 2023/24
*4.* Spin Tower | 128m | 2021
*5.* Four 3 | 125m | 2023/24
*6.* 99 West | 106m | 2022
*7.* Four 4 | 105m | 2023/24



*Status: Proposed - Approved

1.* Millennium Tower (T1) | 260m+
*2.* Neue Mainzer Str. 57-59 | 206m
*3.* Neuen Mainzer Straße 47–51 | 190m
*4.* Das Präsidium | 175m
*5.* Millennium Tower (T2) | 150m+
*6.* Grand Central | 140m
*7.* Messeeingang Süd | 124m
*8.* Porsche Tower | 80m (100m?)

(I put the Porsche tower with a possible 100 m back on the list because the old owner of the project sold it to Groß & Partner and they probably want to redesign it.)


*Status: unknown

1.* Campanile | 210m



*Total: 52 (9 x 200m, 26 x 150m)*


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Four Frankfurt (233 m, 178 m, 125 m, 105 m)







*
Source: Groß und Partner

*Neue Mainzer Straße 57-59 (206 m)







*
Source: KSP Jürgen Engel Architekten

*ONE (191 m)*








Webcam

*Neuen Mainzer Straße 47–51 (190 m)







*
Source: Gerkan / Marg


*Das Präsidium (175 m)*








Meixner Schlüter Wendt Architekten


*Grand Central (140 m)







*
Source: Macanoo Architekten


*Spin & Eden (128 m & 98 m)







*
Webcam


----------



## madmax1982

Porsche tower isn't in Stuttgart ??


----------



## KlausDiggy

There is also a Porsche Tower in Frankfurt.

Thread: FRANKFURT | Porsche Design Tower | 80m | 23 fl | On Hold









Source: Blauraum Architekten


----------



## madmax1982

Ok didnt know.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Might as well do the list for *Paris*. I only put projects with known designs and heights in the proposed section.


*Status: Completed

1. *Tour First | 231 m
*2. *Tour Montparnasse | 210 m
*3. *Tour Majunga | 194 m
*4. *Tour Total Coupole | 187 m
*5. *Tour T1 | 185 m
*6. *Tour Granite | 184 m
*7. *Tour CB21 | 179 m
*8. *Tour Areva | 178 m
*9. *Tour Saint-Gobain | 178 m
*10. *Tour D2 | 171 m
*11. *Tour Alicante | 167 m
*12.* Tour Chassage | 167 m
*13.* Tour Trinity | 167 m
*14. *Cœur Défense | 162 m
*15. *Tour Carpe Diem | 162 m
*16. *Tour Alto | 160 m
*17. *Tribunal de Paris | 160 m
*18. *Tour Adria | 155 m
*19. *Tour EDF | 155 m
*20. *Tour Egée | 155 m
*21. *Tour Ariane | 152 m
*22. *Tour Dexia | 142 m
*23. *Tour Eqho | 140 m
*24. *Hôtel Hyatt Regency Paris Étoile | 137 m
*25. *Tour Défense 2000 | 136 m
*26. *Tour Europlaza | 135 m
*27. *Tour Pleyel | 129 m
*28. *Tour Les Poissons | 128 m
*29. *Tour France | 126 m
*30. *Tour La Villette | 125 m
*31. *Tour Prélude | 123 m
*32. *Tour Levant | 122 m
*33. *Tour Ponant | 122 m
*34. *Tour Franklin | 120 m
*35. *Tour Séquoia | 119 m
*36. *Tour W | 119 m
*37. *Tour Michelet | 117 m
*38. *Tour Neptune | 117 m
*39. *Hotel Pullman Paris Montparnasse | 116 m
*40. *Préfecture des Hauts-de-Seine | 113 m
*41. *Tour Super-Italie | 112 m
*42. *La Grande Arche | 111 m
*43. *Résidence du Parc - Tour 4 | 110 m
*44. *Tour CGI | 110 m
*45. *Tour Manhattan | 110 m
*46. *Tour Eve | 109 m
*47. *Tour Fugue | 108 m
*48. *Tour Atlantique | 106 m
*49. *Tour Opus 12 | 106 m
*50. *Tour Initiale | 105 m
*51. *Tours Nuages 1 | 105 m
*52. *Tours Nuages 2 | 105 m
*53. *Résidence Antoine et Cléopâtre | 104 m
*54. *Tour Anvers | 104 m
*55. *Tour Athènes | 104 m
*56. *Tour Cortina | 104 m
*57. *Tour Gambetta | 104 m
*58. *Tour Giraldi | 104 m
*59. *Tour Helsinki | 104 m
*60. *Tour Londres | 104 m
*61. *Tour Mexico | 104 m
*62. *Tour Tokyo | 104 m
*63. *Tour Sapporo | 104 m
*64. *Tour Cèdre | 103 m
*65. *Tour Chéops | 103 m
*66.* Tour Ancône | 102 m
*67. *Tour Bologne | 102 m
*67. *Tour Ferrare | 102 m
*68. *Tour Palerme | 102 m
*69. *Tour Ravenne | 102 m
*70. *Landscape | 101 m
*71. *Tour Cantate | 101 m
*72. *Hôtel Novotel Paris Tour Eiffel | 100 m
*73. *Tour Blanche | 100 m
*74. *Tours Citylights | 100 m
*75. *Tour Cristal | 100 m
*76. *Tour Sequana | 100 m
*77. *Tour Totem | 100 m


*Status: U/C - T/O

1. *Tour Hekla | 220 m | U/C
*2. *Tour Duo 1 | 180 m | U/C
*3. *Tour Aurore (extension) | 131 m | U/C
*4. *Tour Duo 2 | 125 m | U/C
*5. *L'Archipel | 106 m | T/O


*Status: App - Demo - Prep

1. *Hermitage Plaza 1 | 320 m | Demo
*2. *Hermitage Plaza 2 | 320 m | Demo
*3. *The Link | 242 m | Demo
*4. *Tour Montparnasse (extension) | 232 m | App
*5. *Tours Sisters 1 | 229 m | App
*6. *Tour des Jardins de l'Arche | 206 m | App
*7. *Tour Triangle | 177 m | App
*8.* Tours Sisters 2 | 131 m | App
*9. *Paris Pleyel 2 | 103 m | Prep


*Status: Proposed

1. *Le Village Vertical | 180 m
*2. *Tour de Charenton | 180 m
*3. *L'Arbre de Vie | 140 m
*4. *Les Lumières Pleyel - Tour R3 | 120 m
*5. *Tour Seine | 100 m


*Total: 95 (2x 300 m / 8x 200 m / 31x 150 m)*


----------



## madmax1982

You forgot Nouvel R - Paris - 172 m - once Duos are done.
Tour Charenton wont it be 190 m high ?


----------



## Wayden21

I'm waiting for Warsaw now, probably 300 towers over 200m? 😂


----------



## Redzio

Wayden21 said:


> I'm waiting for Warsaw now, probably 300 towers over 200m? 😂


?


----------



## A Chicagoan

Redzio said:


> ?


He prefers Paris.


----------



## jackwis

A Chicagoan said:


> He prefers Paris.


No way, we didn't notice


----------



## New Défense

*Paris - La Défense : Tour Adria (2002) renovation for 2023.*
_(credits : @ZeusUpsistos )_
*









⬇*


----------



## New Défense

*Paris - Massena :*
_(credits @maykies)































_


----------



## KlausDiggy

It would be nice to see a Moscow list here.


----------



## Erlenberg

madmax1982 said:


> You forgot Nouvel R - Paris - 172 m - once Duos are done.
> Tour Charenton wont it be 190 m high ?


Nouvel R is the name of the whole project that includes Tower Village Vertical (180m), Tower Seine (100m) and 6 other buildings. 

Tour Charenton will be 180m high.


----------



## 4miGO!!!

KlausDiggy said:


> It would be nice to see a Moscow list here.


That is okay, let the kids have fun.


----------



## Quicksilver

Changes to Nine Elms area in just 4 years:

2016








EnwlS70WEAIFr4m (1400×934) (twimg.com)
2020








EnwlUenW8AEtueH (1400×960) (twimg.com)

https://twitter.com/jasonhawkesphot


----------



## Sky HI

Rotterdam Rijnhaven district


----------



## KlausDiggy

WOW !

Is this final ?


----------



## Sky HI

KlausDiggy said:


> WOW !
> 
> Is this final ?


It is in a dutch newspaper today, sorry it is in dutch








Nog eens duizenden woningen erbij rond de Rijnhaven, huizen in monumentale Codrico-fabriek


De plannen voor de Rijnhaven als het ‘doorgetrokken stadshart van Rotterdam’ zijn verder uitgebreid. Op het monumentale fabrieksterrein aan het water van Codrico komen 1500 huizen en een recordtoren. Samen met de andere bouwplannen voor de oude stadshaven in Rotterdam-Zuid resulteert dat in een...




www.ad.nl





It is actually an extenstion on the masterplan Rijnhaven (several high buildings up to 200m) what already is approved by City Councel.
The expansion means that we will renovate a large factory site and build a 220-meter tower and various lower buildings

It is not final but I think it is pretty sure it will be built between 2022-2028. First appartmentbuilding (Bayhouse) is UC now.

In Holland we have a huge shortage of (affordable) housing in the cities. There is hardly any space outside the city (we will keep that green), so the plans are to build as high as possible (up to 250m) within the city. Neigbor city The Hague has the same plans (sort of) with lot of high rises up to 245m.


----------



## Laurensvdv

These towers will probably be a mix between middle class and upper class apartements

Rotterdam has an economy that's growing quite fast and is attracting a lot of people from both the upper and middle class.


----------



## Aztecaa13

*Marseilles is going its way quietly ... *
_Renderings by Πυθέας_​



















The two towers u/c 

_La Porte Bleue (on the right of the tower La Marseillaise) | 56m | Pietri_​
















Tour Porte Bleue, ex Tour Horizon, Livon & Pietri, Constructa, Marseille


Yves Lion a conçu le projet d’une tour à la typologie innovante, d’une hauteur initialement prévue de 113 m et, avec 25 000 m2 de surface. A l’origine cette tour mixte devait abriter un hôtel de 200 chambres, une résidence de tourisme de 150 chambres et des logements de haut standing dans ses...




www.tourisme-marseille.com





















Tour Porte Bleue, ex Tour Horizon, Livon & Pietri, Constructa, Marseille


Yves Lion a conçu le projet d’une tour à la typologie innovante, d’une hauteur initialement prévue de 113 m et, avec 25 000 m2 de surface. A l’origine cette tour mixte devait abriter un hôtel de 200 chambres, une résidence de tourisme de 150 chambres et des logements de haut standing dans ses...




www.tourisme-marseille.com






_Le Mirabeau (on the right of the CMA-CGM's tower) | 85m | HW Architecture_​













Le Mirabeau / Marseille – HW architecture







www.hw-architecture.fr


















Le Mirabeau / Marseille – HW architecture







www.hw-architecture.fr






The approved tower (the site is currently being used for the construction of La Porte Bleue)

_H99 Tower | 99m | Pietri_​
















Tour H99, Quai d'Arenc, Jean-Baptiste Pietri, Skyline de la Joliette, Marseille


99,9 m de haut, 27 étages, 149 appartements conçus sur mesure, du 2 pièces au duplex panoramique de 300 m², 317 places de stationnement…L’édifice de l’architecte Jean-Baptiste Pietri est le seul des grandes tours du projet des Quais d’Arenc (Tour La Marseillaise, Tour Horizon et Balthazar)...




www.tourisme-marseille.com






The tower in project

CMA-CGM has already purchased the land and it was implied that a tower possibly larger than the current company headquarters could be built. All this is taking place in a favorable financial context for CMA-CGM whose activity has not suffered so much from the coronavirus crisis.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

Yet another really nice montage made by ERIC, showing *Lyon* skyline with Silex² and To-Lyon completed. Original photo was made by Erlenberg.



ERIC said:


> Photo d'origine © Erlenberg


Oh and that SHoP tower in Rotterdam looks absolutely fantastic !


----------



## samueljacob

Union Man said:


> Has anyone got any information on future projects in Paris. I think we don't see enough of Paris on here, so it would be good to look at.


 I second this. Would love to see more of Paris.


----------



## madmax1982

Problem is illustrations must be duplicated each time : with/out twin towers.


----------



## spartannl

Rotterdam ca 650000 inhabitants 
Rotterdam - Wikipedia Google Maps










London, almost 9000000 inhabitants 
London - Wikipedia Google Maps










Some nice comparisons! The lesson is that your city doesn’t need to be a megapolis to have/get a great skyline!


----------



## madmax1982

Depends if you "want" clusters. Superficy helps then.


----------



## anubis1234

spartannl said:


> Rotterdam ca 650000 inhabitants
> Rotterdam - Wikipedia Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London, almost 9000000 inhabitants
> London - Wikipedia Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some nice comparisons! The lesson is that your city doesn’t need to be a megapolis to have/get a great skyline!


London, this exist
Rotterdam, this doesnt exist


----------



## spartannl

True, but I was just trying to make a point. Mind you, it also took ages for London to gain speed in realizing the incredible, totally insane number of highrise projects since the last 5 years or so, with so many still to be completed too. Rotterdam is now also experiencing such a construction hausse, its neighbor The Hague as well by the way. Evidently, London will still be dwarfing both of them, in number and height.


----------



## Laurensvdv

anubis1234 said:


> London, this exist
> Rotterdam, this doesnt exist


You like hating on Rotterdam don't you?

I would agree with you if this thread wasn't about skyscrapers that aren't built yet.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

spartannl said:


> Some nice comparisons! The lesson is that your city doesn’t need to be a megapolis to have/get a great skyline!


I really admire the Netherlands in that it has quite a lot of high-rises per capita - and many of its smaller cities have well-designed tallest buildings that are 50m+. The Dutch overall are very knowledgeable when it comes to urbanism, and are thankfully pro-development as a whole.


----------



## Sky HI

.


----------



## anubis1234

Laurensvdv said:


> You like hating on Rotterdam don't you?
> 
> I would agree with you if this thread wasn't about skyscrapers that aren't built yet.


So why do you compare the current state of London with the visualizations from rotterdam? and you also gave the number of inhabitants xd, what is the point of comparison like this?

As you said, this is thread about skyscrapers that aren't built yet, so compare the London visualizations with the Rotterdam visualizations.


----------



## werner10

^^
Well, it's basically what we all do here on this forum if we take Sigmund Freud as an example: we constantly compare our genitals by showing of pictures of phalluses in a symbolical way, that is...🤣


----------



## Ingenioren

Instead of bitching about it how about post some future vision of this area (Nine Elms) who i know has many projects underway also.


----------



## LivinAWestLife

Since we all want it:

*Nine Elms


















The City







*
Note: This does not include 13 Bury Street.

*Greenwich Peninsula:







*

Also the entirety of these videos:


----------



## Quicksilver

Slightly updated render of City Cluster:


----------



## Laurensvdv

anubis1234 said:


> So why do you compare the current state of London with the visualizations from rotterdam? and you also gave the number of inhabitants xd, what is the point of comparison like this?
> 
> As you said, this is thread about skyscrapers that aren't built yet, so compare the London visualizations with the Rotterdam visualizations.


It was just a comparison and imo his point still stands.

By the time this project is completed Rotterdam will still be smaller than london (probably)


----------



## IThomas

*Milan *Updated List - 100 meters at least
_(Heights by roof or structure; no antenna)_

Height *Tower* Architect (Year)

*Completed*
231 m* Garibaldi Tower (A)/UniCredit Tower (A) *Cesar Pelli (2012)
209 m *CityLife - Il Dritto/The Straight One/Allianz Tower *Arata Isozaki, Andrea Maffei (2015)
177 m *CityLife - Lo Storto/The Twisted One/Generali Tower* Zaha Hadid (2017)
175 m *CityLife - Il Curvo/The Curved One/PwC Tower* Daniel Libeskind (2020)
161 m *Palazzo Lombardia* Pei Cobb Freed & Partners, Paolo Caputo Partnership (2010)
143 m *Torre Solaria *Arquitectonica (2013)
140 m *Diamond Tower/BNP Paribas Tower* Kohn Pedersen Fox (2012)
_135 m RAI TV Tower
130 m Mediaset TVPC Tower_
127 m *Grattacielo Pirelli* Giò Ponti (1960)
117 m *Torre Breda* Luigi Mattioni (1955)
111 m *Bosco Verticale/Vertical Forest* Stefano Boeri (2014)
109 m *Torre Galfa* Melchiorre Bega (1959) - refurbishment: Maurice Kanah (2020)
_108 m Metropolitan Cathedral-Basilica of the Nativity of Saint Mary/Milan's Duomo
108 m Torre Branca_
106 m *Torre Velasca* BBPR (1957)
100 m *Garibaldi Twin Towers - A* Laura Lazzari, Giancarlo Perrotta (1992) - refurbishment: Massimo Roj (2012)
100 m *Garibaldi Twin Towers - B* Laura Lazzari, Giancarlo Perrotta (1992) - refurbishment: Massimo Roj (2012)
100 m *Garibaldi Tower (B)/UniCredit Tower (B) * Cesar Pelli (2012)
100 m *Torre Aria* Arquitectonica (2013)

*Topped Out*
122 m *Gioia 22/UBI Banca Tower* Pelli Clarke Pelli, Paolo Caputo Partnership (2020)

*Under Construction, Preparation, Ready to begin construction work*
147 m *The Pharo/A2A Tower* Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners (2022)


>


126 m *Vertical Nest/Unipol Tower* Mario Cucinella Architects (2021)


>


110 m *CityLife - The Portico* Bjarke Ingels Group, Atelier Verticale (2023)


>


104 m *Gioia 20 (East)* Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners (2022)


>


*Approved*
131 m *Cava Ronchi B* Park Associati
104 m *Cava Ronchi A* Park Associati


>


*Planned/On going*
152 m* AC Milan-FC Internazionale Milano Tower *(San Siro Sports-Entertainment District)
??? m *Pirelli 39* Winning design TBA (international contest has been launched)

The list does not include likely future towers for important large sites to be developed according to the city's plans: MIND (Milano Innovation District, former Expo site), Scalo Farini (former rail yard nearby Porta Nuova), Porta Romana (future home of the 2026 Olympics).


----------



## Sky HI

*New luxery residential tower included swimmingpool in Rotterdam:










































*


----------



## KlausDiggy

FOUR 




sandtimer said:


> Hier nochmal als Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (c) Groß & Partner


----------



## SASH

ROTTERDAM

8x200> (plus) are planned!
Rotterdam in the top 5 within a couple of years?








Rotterdam | Lumieretoren | 200m | planning


@ dennol In de eerste plaats ben ik enigszins van mening veranderd. Ten tweede vind ik het ontwerp nog steeds mooi. :)




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Davidinho

^^ What we see in renders is better than top 5. Hopefully all the planned construction starts soon.


----------



## SASH

^^
Don't know about soon, but (in) Rotterdam will definitely change a lot between now and 2030.


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Rotterdam has changed a lot in recent times and will continue to evolve.


----------



## ElViejoReino

SASH said:


> Rotterdam in the top 5 within a couple of years?


In the top 5 NOW for me


----------



## KlausDiggy

It seems that it will be a tough race for the top 5.

Current Top 5

Moscow
London
Istanbul
Paris
Frankfurt

Future candidates for Top 5

Warsaw
Rotterdam
The Hague
Madrid (?)
Manchester (?)


I hope that Frankfurt can defend its position for a while.


----------



## New Défense

KlausDiggy said:


> It seems that it will be a tough race for the top 5.
> 
> Current Top 5
> 
> Moscow
> London
> Istanbul
> Paris
> Frankfurt
> 
> Future candidates for Top 5
> 
> Warsaw
> Rotterdam
> The Hague
> Madrid (?)
> Manchester (?)
> 
> 
> I hope that Frankfurt can defend its position for a while.


Milano is good also ^^


----------



## LinkD-2ME

^^^And Lyon seems to buiding up-wards and will in the top 10 soon


----------



## New Défense

LinkD-2ME said:


> ^^^And Lyon seems to buiding up-wards and will in the top 10 soon


sadly for Lyon the future is dark. A green mayor has been elected and he is the most anti-tower man ever :/


----------



## LinkD-2ME

^^^OH MAN, I was looking forward to seeing what Lyon could deliver..😔


----------



## New Défense

LinkD-2ME said:


> ^^^OH MAN, I was looking forward to seeing what Lyon could deliver..😔


You can see The Silex2 tower (130M) particly finished (miss the spire but will arrive soon).
Crains arrived for the construction of the To-Lyon tower (175M) and who will be finish for 2023 I think.
And that's all official, we got this render for another tower(215m) but not sure (and you can see silex2 on the left also)








So this could lead to that : (credits @ZeusUpsistos )


----------



## LinkD-2ME

^^^ WOW, nice design's. Looking forward to seeing them built.☺


----------



## KlausDiggy

New Défense said:


> sadly for Lyon the future is dark. A green mayor has been elected and he is the most anti-tower man ever :/


sad


----------



## marcobruls

If you start a green right party you will get countless of seats all over europe man


----------



## Sky HI

*Rotterdam Central District (City Center): study*
Kruiskade Weena 200m + 150m
Lumieretoren 200m
Schiekadeblok 230m
Rise 250m + 150m + 150m (but have no good render yet)


----------



## Broodjebami

Schiekadeblok = +-200, RISE = 250 +150 +150.


----------



## Redzio

202m tower is just being finished in Warsaw - all photos are mine 










































In addition some photos of the final construction stage of Varso Tower.


----------



## KlausDiggy

I see good chances for Vienna to move up into the top 10.
After all, the city is doubling the number of its skyscrapers in the next few years.

DC-Tower 2 (175m) & Danube Flats (180m)








D-City - PROJEKTE

Forum Donaustadt (155m & 110m)








VIENNA TWENTYTWO Living

Austro Tower (137m) & TrIIIple (114m, 110m 101m)








https://www.soravia.at/project/austro-tower/

Both projects are already topped out.


wheel80ie said:


>


The Marks (The One = 128m, Q-Tower = 114m, Mahler Tower = 109m)








Bauprojekt: Spatenstich für "The Marks"

10 Tallest Buildings in Vienna

1. DC- Tower 1 | 250m (220m) | 60fl
2. Millennium Tower | 202m (171m) | 50fl
2. Danube Flats | 180m | 48fl
4. DC-Tower 2 | 175m | 53fl
5. Forum Tower | 155m | 45fl
6. Hochhaus Neue Donau | 150m | 33fl
7. Marina Tower | 140m | 41
8. IZD Tower | 140m | 41fl
9. Vienna Twin Tower A | 138m | 35fl
10. Austro Tower | 137m | 38fl


----------



## the man from k-town

Jesus 5 200 + for rotterdam. Thats incredible. Its going to cope with the others


----------



## Laurensvdv

8 actually, there's one 215 meter tower that'll be finished this year and there are 2 other 200+ meter towers proposed in the south of Rotterdam


----------



## Sky HI

the man from k-town said:


> Jesus 5 200 + for rotterdam. Thats incredible. Its going to cope with the others


There are more plans/studies for 200+ buildings in Rotterdam, for examp. in the Rijnhaven district but of course they have to be built once
I believe the skyline of Rotterdam is totally different in 2030

For now a new 215m, 155m, 110m, 104m and 100m are under construction and there are al lot of serious plans for buildings between 100-170m for starting in 2021 and 2022.

Also in neighbor city The Hague there a lot of high rise plans up to 245m
So I believe the skyline of The Hague is totally different in 2030 too


----------



## jackwis

Wow! Definitely looks like Rotterdam will be able to compete with Frankfurt/Warsaw/Paris soon!


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Neue Mainzer Straße 57-59 (Veritas) | 206m/676ft | Frankfurt*










(c) KSP Engel


----------



## New Défense

Another render for *Lyon, France *without Silex2(130m) and To Lyon(175m) but with M2 (215m)
















Skyline lyonnaise : une tour en sursis ?


Un article d'actualité LE [ Lyon-Entreprises ], le portail d'information sur les entreprises pour les décideurs de Lyon et Rhône-Alpes




www.lyon-entreprises.com


----------



## Quicksilver

Croydon expansion:

2020: 










2025:











Current skyline:

Happy New Year 2021 by Asif Nadeem, on Flickr


----------



## Hsv1887!

Four Frankfurt under construction till 2023


----------



## Redzio

Varso received the final design of the spire:









Size compared to humans:








The spire has some nice features too - first of all it begins at around 190m mark inside the skyscraper and it naturally continues growing after surpassing main structure. It's also quite thick, so thick that in the middle between the terrace at 205m and 230m there will be an elevator inside. Elevator inside the spire! So even if we all know that it exist only to beat The Shard, it certainly isn't just a dumb piece of metal 
























Old spire:








You can the space for elevator here:









*BTW Varso is overall really thick from most of the angles and it clearly doesn't feel "smaller" than the Shard but it surely is shorter. *








Compared to Frankfurt:








And La Defense in Paris:









Drone video:


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Is the Varso tower taller than 310m? because comparing it to the diagram with Shard, it looks taller then 320m. Shard is around 309.6 meters (310m)


----------



## Redzio

No it was the bug, my 3d model was probably standing on google 3d layer which made it couple metres taller. Or maybe just model itself has taller spire that it is in reality. Dunno, i made it few months ago on old computer, cant confirm now. The roof by roof comparison with commerzbank is 100% right, even with spire looking so much taller.


----------



## Broodjebami

Maybe it’s time to move this to “by 2030”? Most projects presented now won’t be completed by 2025.


----------



## Davidinho

Sydney-city is one of the many projects around MIBC. These projects turn once the least developed neighborhood in Moscow into one of the most dynamically developing city districts in the world.


----------



## Broodjebami

If those are the final designs it might need some personality, so to speak, but the development itself looks great!


----------



## Davidinho

Broodjebami said:


> If those are the final designs it might need some personality, so to speak, but the development itself looks great!


First phase of construction started last year. Of course there will be changes in design, however the patterns and heights of the buildings are final (several towers have a height of 150m+, but most buildings are less than 100m tall and non residential buildings have 3-5 stores). Also the concept won't change. As you may have noticed "sunny" colors are chosen (orange, yellow, golden) which are rare for Moscow (Mercury Tower - which is the most hated one is a rare exception with its "copper-color" cladding).


----------



## IThomas

The city of Palermo is going to get its first skyscraper. It will also become Sicily's tallest building.
Furthermore, with this project, Palermo should be the 11th Italian city having a skyscraper with a height of 100 meters at least.




































>


See more:








PALERMO | New Regional Business Center | 116m | Pro


PALERMO - New Regional Business Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/Palermo+PA/@38.1666196,13.3084357,251m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x1319e8c9814ed099:0xa0b042c233bd880!8m2!3d38.11569!4d13.3614868?hl=it Engineer Website: https://www.teknespa.it/?lang=it Project Facts -...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Arch98

It looks very nice. To the start of a great skyline on the Med.


----------



## ILTarantino

Unfortunately, this project may be opposed by various politicians and committees, as happens throughout Italy and part of Europe. Down to earth.
There is another proposed 179 m skyscraper in Reggio Calabria (in the Calabria region, opposite the Sicilian city of Messina), which has never achieved a unanimous consensus and there is a general feeling that the project will be shelved.
But unlike the Palermo one, I' don't think the Calabrian project is in the public interest.


----------



## ILTarantino

Reggio Calabria (Italy), Bolaro Tower, 179 and 100+ m.
Project whose status is unknown.


----------



## IThomas

ILTarantino said:


> Unfortunately, this project may be opposed by various politicians and committees, as happens throughout Italy and part of Europe. Down to earth.
> There is another proposed 179 m skyscraper in Reggio Calabria (in the Calabria region, opposite the Sicilian city of Messina), which has never achieved a unanimous consensus and there is a general feeling that the project will be shelved.
> But unlike the Palermo one, I' don't think the Calabrian project is in the public interest.





ILTarantino said:


> View attachment 1214970
> View attachment 1214971
> View attachment 1214972
> View attachment 1214973
> View attachment 1214976
> 
> Reggio Calabria (Italy), Bolaro Tower, 179 and 100+ m.
> Project whose status is unknown.
> View attachment 1214938


The project looks like in stand-by. It was proposed by a group which owns an existing shopping center, and has the aims to refurbish an area in the city' suburb. But I think it has no chances, unlike that of Palermo.



>


----------



## Laurensvdv

this 150 meter skyscraper will go through Rotterdam's planning comittee coming wednesday.

Fingers crossed it gets approved.


----------



## anubis1234

Laurensvdv said:


> View attachment 1215631
> this 150 meter skyscraper will go through Rotterdam's planning comittee coming wednesday.
> 
> Fingers crossed it gets approved.


Another boring block in Roterdam? Fingers crossed they will change this project for something more interesting, Roterdam deserves it.


----------



## Laurensvdv

I like it. Not every skyscraper needs to be super flashy. And this one has a nice quality design to it.

You could make a skyscraper that's shaped like a banana and it wouldn't be a "boring block" but nobody wants that.


----------



## anubis1234

I would love to see this project as addition to Warsaw skyline, but if we are talking about Roterdam there are enough 150m blocks. Rotterdam now needs differentiation in height and shape of new skyscrapers.


----------



## Laurensvdv

I partly agree with you. This is also a criticism that's regularly heard on the dutch forums as well 

We're working on reaching new heights (maybe even 280 meters in a few years) but having some different shapes would also be nice.

When you look at Rotterdam's skyline you only see flat roofs which does get kind off boring.


----------



## SASH

anubis1234 said:


> Another boring block in Roterdam? Fingers crossed they will change this project for something more interesting, Roterdam deserves it.


Wouldn't call this a boring block. Probably the best building in Rotterdam. Okay, you can argue about the height, but the rest is top notch.


----------



## spartannl

anubis1234 said:


> Another boring block in Roterdam? Fingers crossed they will change this project for something more interesting, Roterdam deserves it.


^ I do hope (expect) your opinion about it has changed somewhat by now


----------



## jackwis

SASH said:


> Wouldn't call this a boring block. Probably the best building in Rotterdam. Okay, you can argue about the height, but the rest is top notch.
> 
> View attachment 1218269
> View attachment 1218270
> View attachment 1218274
> View attachment 1218275
> View attachment 1218276
> View attachment 1218278
> View attachment 1218280
> View attachment 1218287
> View attachment 1218289


The interior looks awesome! But outside hmm... not my taste I'd say. It looks a bit like unfinished building from further away. But it's interesting for sure.


----------



## SASH

^^
The exterior is awesome if you ask me. It looks like an Escher creation. Escher is one of the world’s most famous graphic artists.


https://www.escherinhetpaleis.nl/over-escher/topstukken/


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

*La Défense *with The Link & Hekla :








Original photo


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

This is more "by 2030/2035" than "by 2025" but these are the 3D models of all planned tower projects in south-east *Paris*. 

This includes :

Tours Duo (180m, 125m), soon to be completed.
Bruneseau Seine (180m, 100m), for which the work should start in 2022.
Tour de Charenton (180m), planned for 2025 with work starting in 2023.
Paris Rive Gauche - Lot B2B (should be around 120m)
Bercy Charenton (initially 180m, 160m, 146m, 115m, 112m but the overall project might be revised), with no real schedule yet.










































































































These are the current or soon to be ongoing projects in images :

*Tours Duo*








© Arthur Weidmann

*Bruneseau Seine*

















*Tour de Charenton







*









The tour de Charenton with the Bercy Charenton towers silhouettes on its left :


----------



## Broodjebami

Kadzman said:


> If either Rotterdam, Warsaw or Moscow ceased to exist, which would have the most impact globally or regionally? I think that's the best measure of importance for any city in the world.


This is sort of what I meant, and it can definitely be decided by logical thinking. No statistics needed.


----------



## Axel76NG

Broodjebami said:


> This is sort of what I meant, and it can definitely be decided by logical thinking. No statistics needed.


Good luck getting a consensus on your findings


----------



## Kadzman

Axel76NG said:


> What I mean is, im not sure how you could objectively analyse the quantitative data you mentioned through the lens of ‘what would happen to other places if it the city disappeared’
> 
> For example; you could say:
> 
> - Heathrow is a very important airport in Europe and a crucial link in world trade making London an important world city.
> 
> You could also say:
> 
> - If Heathrow went away, the other hubs in Europe (Paris, Amsterdam, Frankfurt, etc) would likely be able to share the load between them and hence not a massive impact.
> 
> The amount of assumptions and granular analysis needed to come up with a ranking of cities based on local and global impact of all the available data if it disappeared would make it very hard to be objective.
> 
> Im also not convinced it would yield a better analysis than simply looking at quantitative data without this lens.


But what happens in between the transitions? Surely some places would find it an extra hassle and costs to carry out their normal activities? Just look at the recent Suez canal incident, you can't say no one was impacted and business went on as usual. 

My original question about the three cities was just to put into perspective the bickerings here. It's not a perfect yardstick but at least the data would give a picture of the relative importance of each city to the neutral person. How would you say then the best gauge in determining such cities without any bias?


----------



## SASH

Leave my city out of this discussion. People were just beginning to appreciate the city, please don't destroy that.
Rotterdam is just a humble city compared to London, Moscow, Warsaw, Paris, Milan and some others.


----------



## Kadzman

Broodjebami said:


> This is sort of what I meant, and it can definitely be decided by logical thinking. No statistics needed.


Yes, I agree with you but I do think some backing data helps. Using airports again, the number of domestic and international passengers, cargoes, number of flights, connections etc all give a picture how important the airport is. 

Top busiest airports statistically in the world are consistently London, Atlanta and a few others but Atlanta is mainly a domestic airport while London is almost an international transit airport. So logically, London would be more important, for if it was to shut down, the rest of the world is crucially affected. Not to say it's indisputable but at least statistics helps when it's rationalized.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*


----------



## Redzio

Warsaw by @michau


----------



## madmax1982

Paris' area's situation.

U/C
1. Hekla - 220m
2. Duo 1 - 180m
(3.) Aurore - 131m (listed in built)
3. Duo 2 - 125m
4. Vinci HQ - 106m

Preparation
1. Total Link 1 - 242m
2. Total Link 2 - 178m

Approved
1. Hermitage Plaza x2 - 320m
3. Sisters 1 - 229m
(4.) Montparnasse - 224m (listed in built)
4. Jardins de l'arche - 206m
5. Triangle - 177m
6. Sisters 2 - 131m

Proposed
1. Charenton - 190m
2. ex-Miroirs 1 - 187m / rejected for instance, not enough residences in LD
3. Nouvel R Village Vertical - 180m
4. ex-Miroirs 2 - 154m / rejected for instance, not enough residences in LD
5. ZAC Pleyel Les lumières - up to 150m / number of towers and precise heights unkown
(6.) Total Michelet - restructuration height unknown / listed in built
6. Arbre de vie Créteil - 140m
7. Pleyel 2 - 125m
8. ex-Miroirs 3 - 101m / rejected for instance, not enough residences in LD
9. Nouvel R Tour de Seine - 100m

Planned
1. ex-Signal - around 260m
2. Galliéni sector - around 200m ?
3. Adria - around 175m extension (listed in built)
(4.) Ariane - final height renovation unkown (listed in built)
4. Bruneseau sector - 120m
5. Rose de Cherbourg Lot E - 100m
6. Rose de Cherbourg Lot E - 100m
7-12. ZAC Bercy-Charenton x5 / compromised

Built
1. First - 231m
2. Montparnasse - 209m / 224m lifting approved
3. Majunga - 194m
4. Total Coupole - 187m
5. T1 - 185m
6. Granite (Société Générale) - 184m
7. CB21 - 179m
8. Areva - 178m
9. Saint-Gobain - 178m
10. D2 - 171m
11. Alicante (Société Générale) - 167m
12. Chassagne (Société Générale) - 167m
13. Trinity - 167m / 151m
14. Carpe Diem - 166m
15. Coeur Défense - 161m
16. Tribunal de Grande Instance (TGI) - 160m
17. Alto - 160m
18. Egée - 155m
19. Adria - 155m / extension planned)
20. EDF - 155m
21. Ariane - 152m
22. Pleyel - 143m / same height lifting approved
23. Dexia - 142m
24. Eqho - 140m
25. Hotel Hyatt - 137m
26. Défense 2000 - 136m
27. Europlaza - 135m
28. Aurore - 131m / extension U/C
29. Les Poissons - 128m
30.France - 126m
31. La Villette - 125m
32. Prélude - 123m
33. Mercuriales Levant - 122m / same height lifting approved
34. Mercuriales Ponant - 122m / same height lifting approved
35. Franklin - 120m
36. Winterhur - 119m
37. Séquoia - 119m
38. Total Michelet - 117m / restructuration planned
39. Neptune - 117m
40. Hotel Pullman Montparnasse - 116m
41. Préfecture des Hauts de Seine - 113m
42. Super-Italie - 112m
43. CGI - 110m
44. Résidence du parc Tour 4 - 110m
45. Manhattan - 110m
46. La Grand Arche - 110m
47. Initiale - 109m
48. Eve - 109m
49. Fugue - 108m
50. Giralda - 105m
51. Nuages x2 - 105m
53. Résidence Antoine et Cléopâtre - 104m
54. Anvers - 104m
55. Athènes - 104m
56. Helsinki - 104m
57. Londres - 104m
58. Mexico - 104m
59. Sappooro - 104m
60. Gambetta - 104m
61. Cortina - 104m
62. Chéops - 103m
63. Emblem (Cèdre) - 103m
64. Ancône - 102m
65. Bologne - 102m
66. Ferrare - 102m
67. Palerme - 102m
68. Ravenne - 102m
69. Cantate- 101m
70. Landscape - 101m
71. Blance - 100m
72. Opus 12 - 100m
73. CityLights - 100m
74. Hôtel Novotel Paris Eiffel - 100m
75. Les terrasses Rodin - 100m
76. Totem - 100m
77. Cristal - 100m
78. Sequana - 100m


----------



## IThomas

*Palermo *

We have the official heights of the project that has been unveiled in recent weeks. 

The project includes Sicily's tallest highrise. It will be 6th tallest in southern Italy (so far), second only to Naples.
Palermo also become the 11th Italian city with a +100 m highrise at least.










Official heights - Buildings with more than 75 meters:
115,60 m;
92,60 m;
86,66 m (with panoramic terrace)
84,20 m;
75,80 m.

Furhermore, the project is composed by three volumes with an height of more than 50 meters.









PALERMO | New Regional Business Center | 116m | Pro


PALERMO - New Regional Business Location: https://www.google.com/maps/place/Palermo+PA/@38.1666196,13.3084357,251m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m5!3m4!1s0x1319e8c9814ed099:0xa0b042c233bd880!8m2!3d38.11569!4d13.3614868?hl=it Engineer Website: https://www.teknespa.it/?lang=it Project Facts -...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Flamming_Python

Laurensvdv said:


> Not trying to get political but london is a 1st tier financial city it only really competes with nyc.
> 
> So london is definitely a lot more important and succesfull than moscow.
> 
> Moscow doesn't even compete with cities like Amsterdam Frankfurt Zürich Edinburgh and so on when it comes to movement of assets and capital.
> 
> GDP per capita in moscow is also quite low by comparison.
> 
> And for the skyline: we'll see but i definitely think moscow and london are quite close but if you take a look at the projects in london it doesn't seem like they're behind.


It's not really about the current situation, but rather what it would be like in 10-15 years. Of course at the current moment Moscow competes with London only in terms of skyline.
It terms of GDP per capita in Moscow, I think it's about at the level of Luxembourg in PPP terms. But that's massively lopsided of course, split between a growing class of investors, financial experts, highly-paid managers, owners of successful smaller and medium sized companies, elites from other ex-Soviet countries as well as the old oligarch class, and everyone else who earn very little in comparison with the average Londoner or Luxembourger, with a sort of middle class in between as well

We all saw how far China has come in the last 20 years

Equally we'll see the establishment of new financial centres in the world, a more sort of 'multi-polar' world if you will, not only politically, but also financially

And Moscow will very much be competing against both London, NYC, Hong Kong, Singapore, Tokyo, Seoul as well as Mumbai, Dubai, Shanghai, Sao Paolo, Istanbul, Mexico City, Johannesburg, and other up and comers, who will also be breathing down the neck of the established financial centres and megapolices; as their elites redirect their own financial activities towards their own financial centres. No doubt about it



Laurensvdv said:


> Warsaw is also very likely to overtake Moscow in a few years.


With all respect to Warsaw, it's not the capital of some huge empire rich in every element of the periodic table that a whole host of profitable companies are busy exploiting and processing

Neither is it's population even 1/6 of that of Moscow

We're going to see the world organized into political-economic blocs and the elites that control them in the near future. Of course that's the way humanity has always been organized anyway

So the EU, USA/Canada, Russia (Eurasian Union), the Gulf Arabs & pals (Jordan, Egypt, etc), ASEAN, China, some sort of Latin & South America grouping, India & some nearby dependent states, whatever grouping Turkey is trying to achieve, maybe a grouping of nearby stable African states led by South Africa, and so on

And the leading financial centres of each one will be competing against each other.

In terms of the EU; I don't reject the possibility that in the future it will split between a sort of Romano-German grouping headed by France and Germany that will move towards economicly closer ties to China/Russia and the Belt & Road initiative, and on the other hand; the Scandinavian states + Holland + Poland + the Baltics + the UK that will join them, and will retain very close ties to the US. A sort of modern Hanseatic League. London can reinvent itself as the financial capital of that grouping, as well as maintaining ties to the Commonwealth and the rest of Europe that are gradually weakening.


----------



## Cologne

*New Moscow Concept




*


----------



## Cologne

mr. MyXiN said:


> View attachment 1354134
> 
> 🤭
> Источник


----------



## Cologne




----------



## GammaHamster

Cologne said:


> *New Moscow Concept
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yeah, thats not gonna happen.


----------



## Arch98

Flamming_Python said:


> And Moscow will very much be competing against both London, NYC, Hong Kong, Singapore, Tokyo, Seoul as well as Mumbai, Dubai, Shanghai, Sao Paolo, Istanbul, Mexico City, Johannesburg, and other up and comers, who will also be breathing down the neck of the established financial centres and megapolices; as their elites redirect their own financial activities towards their own financial centres. No doubt about it


I think the Moscow skyline is by far the best in Europe and definitely in my global top 10, but what you are saying is completely untrue.

Whether you look at commodities financing, equities, interest derivatives, foreign exchange, bonds, venture capital or OTC derivatives, Moscow is even below Berlin or Copenhagen, let alone compare it to London, NYC or Shanghai.

In itself Moscow have a large population and GDP does not mean anything in terms of its importance. Zurich and Luxembourg have small villages compared to Moscow, yet have more prominence in the financial markets than it does.


----------



## Flamming_Python

Arch98 said:


> I think the Moscow skyline is by far the best in Europe and definitely in my global top 10, but what you are saying is completely untrue.
> 
> Whether you look at commodities financing, equities, interest derivatives, foreign exchange, bonds, venture capital or OTC derivatives, Moscow is even below Berlin or Copenhagen, let alone compare it to London, NYC or Shanghai.
> 
> In itself Moscow have a large population and GDP does not mean anything in terms of its importance. Zurich and Luxembourg have small villages compared to Moscow, yet have more prominence in the financial markets than it does.


How so?

MICEX (Moscow Exchange) by domestic market cap is the 6th largest in Europe currently. I'm aware there are other metrics, but this is probably the most important one.


----------



## Arch98

Flamming_Python said:


> How so?
> 
> MICEX (Moscow Exchange) by domestic market cap is the 6th largest in Europe currently. I'm aware there are other metrics, but this is probably the most important one.


The monthly trading volume on all MICEX markets (derivatives, commodities, OTC, equities etc...) is roughly USD 1.1T

In Feb-2021, LSE saw equities trading volume of around $1.2T.

Equities is just a small portion of the financial markets. The daily value of OTC, forex and interest derivatives draft equities trading. Just forex trading in London has daily trading ranging between $1T and $3T and the OTC market is even larger than that.

It is really not in the same league.


----------



## SASH

*ROTTERDAM*

















Source: Codrico Tower | SHoP


----------



## Union Man

^ Very nice, hopefully it gets built. Gives off an Art Deco vibe


----------



## LinkD-2ME

I wan't that tower built in rotterdam. Very elegant


----------



## Axel76NG

SASH said:


> *ROTTERDAM*
> 
> View attachment 1359448
> View attachment 1359451
> 
> 
> Source: Codrico Tower | SHoP


Nice! a little bit of a copy/paste job from SHoP but what the hell, it looks amazing.


----------



## Mind the gap_

Madrid Nuevo Norte is coming...


----------



## madmax1982

what are the heights?


----------



## Mind the gap_

madmax1982 said:


> what are the heights?


1 x 330m (70fl office)
1 x 260m (55fl office)
1 x 240m (50fl office)
2 x 215m (45fl office)
1 x 190m (40fl office)
1 x 165m (35fl office)
1 x 145m (30fl office)
1 x 130m (27fl office)
6 x 90m (25fl residential/office)
7 x 80m (23fl residential/office)

In addition to the other five towers already built


----------



## madmax1982

330m with 70 floors ? ok, just to overtake Hermitage twins.


----------



## Mind the gap_

Currently the two tallest towers in Madrid reach 250 meters with 50 and 49 floors, so if they had 70 floors they would reach 350 meters.

The 330 meters for the 70 floors tower is a conservative figure, legally it could end up being higher.

Maybe hermitage towers are strangely low for their number of floors.


----------



## madmax1982

No.
Torre de Cristal top floor is 210m.
Cespa also has a void.

& GOTHENBURG | Karlatornet | 245m | 73 fl


----------



## jackwis

Are those Madrid towers finally under construction or it is still a plan? Because I hear about it regularly but it has never really started throughout the years.


----------



## Broodjebami

Looks great! 
Also, do I hear a bit of jealousy from Max Madrid already has a higher tower planned than Hermitage?


madmax1982 said:


> 330m with 70 floors ? ok, just to overtake Hermitage twins.


----------



## Mind the gap_

madmax1982 said:


> No.
> Torre de Cristal top floor is 210m.
> Cespa also has a void.
> 
> & GOTHENBURG | Karlatornet | 245m | 73 fl


I don't know where you want to go. The 70fl tower is limited to 330 meters in height and can be surmounted with technical elements or ornaments. In Madrid there are already towers built with a higher height / floor ratio so there is no plan thinking of overcoming Hermitage Towers, it is a common ratio in the city


----------



## Davidinho

madmax1982 said:


> & GOTHENBURG | Karlatornet | 245m | 73 fl


😲 that's insane. 3.35m/floor on average which means that ceilings will be less than 3 meters tall.



Mind the gap_ said:


> I don't know where you want to go. The 70fl tower is limited to 330 meters in height and can be surmounted with technical elements or ornaments.


I think that is normal. Mercury City Tower in Moscow is 339 meters tall and has 72 floors. No spires or antennae or whatever. OKO South is 354 meters, 85 floors. Tall towers usually have technical floors which have higher ceilings and also they tend to have atrium-like ground floors.


----------



## Davidinho

Broodjebami said:


> Looks great!
> Also, do I hear a bit of jealousy from Max Madrid already has a higher tower planned than Hermitage?


Actually if Madrid is building higher to be the first it is a good sign of competition. European cities used to compete in who has the richest museum collection, who has the best opera theater, who has the largest park, who has the highest cathedral; now European cities are competing in skylines too.


----------



## Axelferis

For Madrid Chamartin what is the calendar?

Everything built in a row or « packages » delivered within x years?

It’s impressive.
The problem of cities like Madrid is the speculation real estate. I’m sure the occupation ratio of these towers will be low for years.

Ok for the appartments buildings but the sudden offices offer...


----------



## Cujas

Davidinho said:


> Actually if Madrid is building higher to be the first it is a good sign of competition. European cities used to compete in who has the richest museum collection, who has the best opera theater, who has the largest park, who has the highest cathedral; now European cities are competing in skylines too.



Its definitivly good! Europe need more of good competition of this kind (not that competition that imply to putting obstacles in the way as we did during the 20 last years, but rather the competition that imply to make better things and propose good new ideas).

Proud of Madrid, and happy to see that higher tower will be built in Europe than our Hermitage twins!


----------



## madmax1982

Broodjebami said:


> Also, do I hear a bit of jealousy from Max Madrid already has a higher tower planned than Hermitage?


Madrid already has higher towers than Paris including future Total-Link tower, so reading the word jealousy on every page of this topic si so stupid.


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*
Updates - Skyscraper/Highrises/Towers with 100 meters at least (heights by roof/structure; no antenna).
*Porta Nuova/Centro Direzionale *- *CityLife* - *Porta Romana* -* Historic Centre* - *Other neighborhoods 

Completed - T/O*
231 m *Garibaldi Towers (Tower A) / UniCredit *--- 2012
209 m *Il Dritto / The Straight One / Allianz *--- 2015
177 m *Lo Storto / The Twisted One / Generali *--- 2017
175 m* Il Curvo / The Curved One / **PwC *--- 2020
161 m *Palazzo Lombardia* --- 2010
143 m *Torre Solaria* --- 2013
140 m* Torre Diamante / BNP Paribas *--- 2012
127 m *Grattacielo Pirelli *--- 1960
122 m *Gioia 22 / The Splinter *--- 2021
116 m *Torre Breda *--- 1955
112 m *Bosco Verticale / Vertical Forest *--- 2014
106 m* Torre Velasca *--- 1957
102 m *Torre Galfa *--- 1959; refurbishment: 2020
100 m *Garibaldi Twin Towers (Tower A) / Marie Tecniemont *--- 1992; refurbishment: 2012
100 m *Garibaldi Twin Towers (Tower B) / Marie Tecniemont *--- 1992; refurbishment: 2012
100 m *Garibaldi Towers (Tower B) / UniCredit* --- 2012
100 m *Torre Aria *--- 2013

_Other structures/buildings (4):_​_135 m *RAI TV Tower*_​_130 m *Mediaset TV Tower*_​_108 m *Metropolitan Cathedral-Basilica of the Nativity of Saint Mary / Duomo*_​_108 m *Branca Tower*_​
U/C
126 m *Vertical Nest / Unipol* - link

Preparation
147 m *The Pharo / A2A* - link
110 m *The Portico * - link
104 m *Gioia 20 (East) * - link

In progress - Proposed
152 m *Torre AC Milan-FC Internazionale Milano *- link
131 m *Cava Ronchi 1 *- link
110 m *Botanica *- link
104 m *Cava Ronchi 2 *- link
1?? m *Torre Viale Isonzo *- link


----------



## Ingenioren

A residential tower like Karlatornet has significantly lower floor heights than an office tower.


----------



## jakuber

Ingenioren said:


> A residential tower like Karlatornet has significantly lower floor heights than an office tower.


Generally residental towers have lower floors than ofiice towers - like in Warsaw a 192 meters high Zlota 44 has 53 floors - only one less than Varso


----------



## jakuber

*WARSAW
Skyscraper/ highrises/ towers with 100 meters at least (architectural height/ height by roof)*

Śródmieście (Varso and Warsaw One are technically in Wola, but they're closer to skyscrapers in Śródmieście), Wola, "Radosława" roundabout and in between/others

*Completed and T/O*
Varso Tower (310/230 m)
Palace of Culture and Science (231/188 m)
Warsaw Spire (220/180 m)
Warsaw Unit (202 m)
Skyliner (195 m)
Złota 44 (192 m)
Warsaw Trade Tower (187 m)
Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4 (165 m)
InterContinental Warszawa (163 m)
Rondo 1 (159 m)
Q22 (155 m)
Warsaw Financial Center (144 m)
Generation Park (140 m)
Centrum LIM (140 m)
Mennica Legacy Tower (140 m)
Chałubińskiego 8 (139 m)
Intraco I (138 m)
The Warsaw Hub (2 x 130 m, 86 m)
Spektrum Tower (122 m)
The Forest (120 m)
Błękitny Wieżowiec (120 m)
Central Tower (115 m)
Łucka City (112 m)
Milenium Plaza (112 m)
Novotel Centrum Warszawa (106 m)
PZU Tower (104 m)

*U/C*
Skysawa (155 m)

*Preperations *
The Bridge (174 m)
Towarowa Towers (2 x ~100 m)

*In progress - approved*
Roma Tower (170 m)
Skyreach (170 m)
Spark (130 m)
Libero (120 m)

*In progress - proposed*
Lilium Tower/ LIM (236 m)
Warsaw One (188 m)
Port Praski (160 m, 140 m, 120 m, 100 m)
Chopin Tower (130 m)
Łucka 7/9 (2 x 104 m)


----------



## jackwis

^ In addition to that, a visualisation showing the future skyline of Warsaw, found on Polish forum.










MartinSQ said:


> View attachment 1410168


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Agreed ^^^


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Axelferis said:


> "so good" today but tomorrow ?
> You find this "good" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I call this a massacre !


It looks pretty much like La Defence. Does La Defence look bad?


----------



## Axelferis

it has nothing to do with LD!!
CW is becoming a "packaging" of blocks




Poney94200 said:


> To support Axelferis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (And thank you ERIC for these renders of incredible quality)
> 
> 
> Also, in France we have a debate on this subject: Is the skyline more beautiful with or without Hermitage plaza?


LD designs a road to the future by its historical axis which enable to "breathe", all the opposite of CW:


----------



## LinkD-2ME

Bring on the blocks


----------



## Ingenioren

Still, La Def's "breathing space" is a concrete plattform, CW meanwhile have canals....


----------



## Mr.D00p

Axelferis said:


> "so good" today but tomorrow ?
> You find this "good" ?
> 
> 
> 
> I call this a massacre !


Canary Wharf is there to make money, not to please your aesthetic sensibilities.

..Not every business district in Europe has the luxury of their Government throwing tax payer money down the drain to fund the building of stuff just for the sake of their current President's ego.


----------



## Poney94200

Mr.D00p said:


> Canary Wharf is there to make money, not to please your aesthetic sensibilities.
> 
> ..Not every business district in Europe has the luxury of their Government throwing tax payer money down the drain to fund the building of stuff just for the sake of their current President's ego.


Wtf ?


----------



## Dusty Hare

Poney94200 said:


> Wtf ?


I don't think he is talking about Paris.


----------



## Mr.D00p

Dusty Hare said:


> I don't think he is talking about Paris.


Yes I was.

Many of the towers in LD were built by companies when under state ownership, Effectively building their plush skyscraper HQ's with public money, and the Grand Arch was part of President Mitterrand's 'Grand Project' building mania in the 1980's.

LD wouldn't be like it is today without tax payer money.


----------



## Dusty Hare

Mr.D00p said:


> Yes I was.
> 
> Many of the towers in LD were built by companies when under state ownership, Effectively building their plush skyscraper HQ's with public money, and the Grand Arch was part of President Mitterrand's 'Grand Project' building mania in the 1980's.
> 
> LD wouldn't be like it is today without tax payer money.


Oops sorry!


----------



## madmax1982

Writing taxes and France in the same sentence, LOL. Try to get information about all the freaking norms France has (IGH Immeuble de Grande Hauteur, ITGH, fire norms in residential towers above 50 meters, etc) and then you can write


----------



## peiv

Mr.D00p said:


> LD wouldn't be like it is today without tax payer money.


Not the worst usage of tax money anyway. Governments of all countries over the world just wasted lots of money for nothing.


----------



## Mr.D00p

peiv said:


> Not the worst usage of tax money anyway.


Yes, I'm sure the residents of the shockingly run down Paris Banlieue's at the time, were thrilled to see so much public money being spent/wasted on flashy HQ's for the French elite, whilst their homes were falling apart around them...


----------



## Davidinho

Mr.D00p said:


> Yes, I'm sure the residents of the shockingly run down Paris Banlieue's at the time, were thrilled to see so much public money being spent/wasted on flashy HQ's for the French elite, whilst their homes were falling apart around them...


What is the ROI of those "HQ's for the French elite"? I don't believe they rent the offices for free...


----------



## madmax1982

There are taxes especially for the offices around Paris, in addition of the usual local taxes, etc. We can read strange things here.


----------



## Mr.D00p

From Construction Enquirer:








Six planned skyscrapers to change London city skyline


City of London Corporation unveils mid-2020s cluster of skyscrapers




www.constructionenquirer.com





A bit more detail on the City Of London cluster and what is planned


----------



## madmax1982

Metric conversions are not correct or it's not from the ground.


----------



## madmax1982

madmax1982 said:


> Paris' area's situation.
> 
> Proposed
> 2. ex-Miroirs 1 - 187m / rejected for instance, not enough residences in LD
> 4. ex-Miroirs 2 - 154m / rejected for instance, not enough residences in LD
> 8. ex-Miroirs 3 - 101m / rejected for instance, not enough residences in LD


Approved yesterday. What a density in that sector.


----------



## Galik

Mr.D00p said:


> Yes, I'm sure the residents of the shockingly run down Paris Banlieue's at the time, were thrilled to see so much public money being spent/wasted on flashy HQ's for the French elite, whilst their homes were falling apart around them...


*Paris : le chantier de cette tour HLM intéresse New York
Un jeune architecte parisien a été invité aux Etats-Unis pour présenter son projet de rénovation de tour HLM, dans le XIIIe arrondissement.*

"« Ce qui bluffe particulièrement les Américains, qui ont aussi des tours vieillissantes, décrype Vincent Lavergne, c'est notre décision de ne pas démolir, notre créativité dans le logement social, nos techniques, la dynamique des pouvoirs publics. A New York, ce sont les gros promoteurs qui font des trucs. Ici, il y a clairement la volonté de la mairie de Paris de créer du logement. Et du beau logement »."

Translation in english:

*Paris: The construction site of this social housing tower interests New York a young Parisian architect was invited to the United States to present his social housing Tower Renovation project in the 13th arrondissement.*

"« What is particularly bluffing the Americans, who also have aging tours, decrypt Vincent Lavergne, it is our decision not to demolish, our creativity in social housing, our techniques, the dynamics of the public authorities. In New York, it's the big promoters who do stuff. Here, there is clearly the will of the Paris town hall to create housing. And beautiful housing »."

Source: Paris : le chantier de cette tour HLM intéresse New York


----------



## Axelferis

@Galik 
This is not the good thread for that news


----------



## Alexenergy

Some news from Moscow Urban Forum:
New project by Zaha Hadid Architects for Moscow located to the west of MIBC. The highest tower supposed to be around 200m height. It is planned to be completed by 2028.

































And there are plans to create the new cluster in South Port district. This is just a concept, so design might change, but the height is planned to be as it is shown here:


















































Links:
ZHA Project
South Port District


----------



## Redzio

Warsaw


----------



## KlausDiggy

eibomz said:


> Auf der FOUR Facebook Page gibt es eine neue Simulation die zeigt, wie dramatisch sich die Skyline verändern wird. (Sicht von der Deutschherren-Brücke).
> 
> Vorher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nachher:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Der 200 Meter hohe Maintower ist einfach mal weg ! 😳


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

I think this specific view looks better right now but overall the Four project seems to be a great addition to the city (a bit of the same feeling, though less shocking, that I have with Hermitage and La Défense most iconic view, from the Arc de Triomphe).

Concept proposal (with hints of the future skyline) by Enia Architectes for a competition launched by Groupama Immobilier to reinvent *La Défense* with, in this case, footbridges above the streets connecting places and buildings with each other.


----------



## KlausDiggy

systema magicum said:


> *Foster + Partners reveals plans for Greece’s tallest building*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foster + Partners reveals plans for Greece’s tallest building
> 
> 
> Foster + Partners has revealed plans for Greece’s tallest building: a 200m-tall apartment block on the site of Athens’ former airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.architectsjournal.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The architect’s view
> 
> 
> Fosters picked for Greece’s tallest building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fosters picked for Greece’s tallest building
> 
> 
> Previous height record has stood for 50 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bdonline.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foster + Partners reveals plans for Greece's tallest skyscraper
> 
> 
> UK studio Foster + Partners has unveiled designs for a skyscraper near Athens named Marina Tower, which will be covered in plants and become the tallest building in Greece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dezeen.com


----------



## jakuber

Poland's update, beacuse Warsaw isn't the only city with skyscrapers and highrises here.

Starting in Wrocław with have Quorum, 73 meters high residental tower, and office tower - 140 meters. The construction of residental tower has already begun





































In Katowice there is a skyscraper's boom

Global Office Park (2 x 103 m) and KTW (133 m) have been structurally topped out recently (but GOP will have a 89 meters high residental tower)

KTW



Szwapias said:


>





kp85 said:


>


GOP



Lahcim nitup said:


> *30.07.2021*
> 
> fot. ireneusz1966 - fotopolska.eu





Lahcim nitup said:


> View attachment 1842814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/katowicezlotuptaka/posts/353776656116519


The project of a new 121 m residental tower was officaly revealed a couople of days ago, but construction has already begun this year



















Current skyline



Szwapias said:


> z okien Domu Zdrowia





Bonus1 said:


> Facebook Groups





arthassc said:


> Panorama Katowic z Diabelskiego Młyna w Legendii. Powoli się dogęszcza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Po kliknięciu w obrazek można przejść do pełnej rozdzielczości.


Rzeszów, a 200k city, is also getting its skyscrapers.

Olszynki Park, a residental tower unofficially inspired by Złota 44 in Warsaw is on its way, 142 meters by the roof and 161 meters with spire





















Kynareth said:


> Zdjęcie dzisiaj z mostu:


There are also plans for another, 105 meters high residental tower (Resovia Residence) near football stadium





























Moving north-west we have Poznań. Andersia Silver reached level zero and is now on hold, but the construction of the 116 m office tower should continue this summer.












Rafał80 said:


> .Poznań


Gdynia will get a new a new residental at 120 meters, the construction should start in a few years. In the first photo you can see another Gdynia's skyscrapers - Sea Towers (125/141 m)


----------



## gstark0

jakuber said:


> Poland's update, beacuse Warsaw isn't the only city with skyscrapers and highrises here.
> 
> Starting in Wrocław with have Quorum, 73 meters high residental tower, and office tower - 140 meters. The construction of residental tower has already begun
> 
> View attachment 1866749
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866750
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866751
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866752
> 
> 
> In Katowice there is a skyscraper's boom
> 
> Global Office Park (2 x 103 m) and KTW (133 m) have been structurally topped out recently (but GOP will have a 89 meters high residental tower)
> 
> KTW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project of a new 121 m residental tower was officaly revealed a couople of days ago, but construction has already begun this year
> 
> View attachment 1866790
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866794
> 
> 
> Current skyline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rzeszów, a 200k city, is also getting its skyscrapers.
> 
> Olszynki Park, a residental tower unofficially inspired by Złota 44 in Warsaw is on its way, 142 meters by the roof and 161 meters with spire
> 
> View attachment 1866820
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866825
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are also plans for another, 105 meters high residental tower (Resovia Residence) near football stadium
> 
> View attachment 1866844
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866845
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866846


There’s also Allcon residential tower in Gdynia, near the sea.


----------



## Charity-Spring

KlausDiggy said:


> It seems that it will be a tough race for the top 5.
> 
> Current Top 5
> 
> Moscow
> London
> Istanbul
> Paris
> Frankfurt
> 
> Future candidates for Top 5
> 
> Warsaw
> Rotterdam
> The Hague
> Madrid (?)
> Manchester (?)
> 
> 
> I hope that Frankfurt can defend its position for a while.


Thankyou for including my home city of Manchester in your future speculation. (Although the top 5 are clear leaders by a 'country-mile' as we English say, and alas, Manchester will never enter into that top 5).
I have been admiring the development of Manchester in recent years and accept that we have constructed more 30 storey+ towers than Birmingham,Liverpool and Leeds combined and that we are comfortably in second position behind our huge capital city in the tall towers stakes. (l doubt that we have more than 5% of London's towers above 30 floors by comparison though. - Just to keep it real. )
Anyway. Cool as l think that Manchester skyline is looking, then a browse through these pages is a humbling experience.


----------



## anubis1234

another tower for Warsaw
not tall 102 m, but what makes that this tower is highly anticipated is its location, it will perfectly fill the gap, you probably can't see it here, but those who follow sthe construction sites in this area know how important the project is. In close proximity, which we dont see in these visualizations, there is a second tower 174 m already under construction



















And visualisation by MartinSQ



MartinSQ said:


> View attachment 1891480


----------



## Redzio

The best part of this project is green lobby with steel colums reaching 4 floors high


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

More simulated views of La Défense and Paris skyline in 2030 :


----------



## GabrielHe

Some supertall?


----------



## spartannl

London / Canary Wharf new development…

Source: SOM reveals designs for 55-storey Canary Wharf skyscraper


----------



## madmax1982

GabrielHe said:


> Some supertall?


2.


----------



## Wayden21

By 2025 the top 5 won't change I think. By 2028-30 on the other hand I wouldn't put Manchester in the least, for the rest it's really hard to say, there is also Vienna if it keeps building at the same pace, on the other hand I'm not sure the projects in Madrid or The Hague will be enough...

Most probably if a city gonna catch up with Frankfurt it would be Warsaw, the city got a bit sleepy these years for new projects, but within 2-3 years we'll see a bunch of new towers coming I think.


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

A first glimpse (in low def) at the three towers (already presented on this post) which will replace the Miroirs complex in *Paris La Défense*.































http://www.driee.ile-de-france.deve..._avis_-_les_miroirs_-_courbevoie_delibere.pdf​


----------



## @Life

The Hague (probably around 2030) 
Skyline_denhaag copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## Sky HI

Rotterdam Rijnhaven District (Sorry is in dutch)

Codricoterrein


----------



## IThomas

*Milano*
Updates - Skyscraper/Highrises with 100 meters at least (heights by roof/structure; no antenna).
*Porta Nuova/Centro Direzionale *- *CityLife/Portello* - *Porta Romana* -* Historic Centre* - *Other neighborhoods*

Height *Name* --- Year

*Completed - Topped Out (18)*
231 m *Garibaldi Towers (Tower A) / UniCredit *--- 2012
209 m *Il Dritto / The Straight One / Allianz *--- 2015
177 m *Lo Storto / The Twisted One / Generali *--- 2017
175 m* Il Curvo / The Curved One / PwC *--- 2020
161 m *Palazzo Lombardia* --- 2010
143 m *Torre Solaria* --- 2013
140 m* Torre Diamante / BNP Paribas *--- 2012
127 m *Grattacielo Pirelli *--- 1960
126 m *Vertical Nest / Unipol* --- 2021
122 m *Gioia 22 / The Splinter *--- 2021
116 m *Torre Breda *--- 1955
115 m *Bosco Verticale - Vertical Forest *--- 2014
106 m* Torre Velasca *--- 1957
102 m *Torre Galfa *--- 1959; refurbishment: 2020
100 m *Garibaldi Twin Towers (Tower A) / Marie Tecniemont *--- 1992; refurbishment: 2012
100 m *Garibaldi Twin Towers (Tower B) / Marie Tecniemont *--- 1992; refurbishment: 2012
100 m *Garibaldi Towers (Tower B) / UniCredit* --- 2012
100 m *Torre Aria *--- 2013

_Other structures/buildings (4):_
_135 m *RAI TV Tower*_​_130 m *Mediaset TV Tower*_​_108 m *Metropolitan Cathedral-Basilica of the Nativity of Saint Mary / Duomo*_​_108 m *Branca Tower*_​
*Preparation - Under Construction (4)*
147 m *The Pharo / A2A* --- 2024 - link



>



120 m *The Skydrop* --- 2023 link


>


110 m *The Portico *--- 2025 - link



>


104 m *Gioia 20 (East) *--- 2024 - link



>




*Approved (4)*
131 m *Cava Ronchi 1 *--- 2025/2026 link
104 m *Cava Ronchi 2 *--- 2025/2026 link



>



110 m *Botanica *--- 2025/2026 - link



>


100 m *Torre FFM* --- 2025 - link



>



*Proposed - Under Design (2)*
152 m *Torre AC Milan-FC Internazionale Milano/Torre San Siro *- link
1?? m *Torre Viale Isonzo *- link


----------



## jakuber

*WARSAW
Skyscraper/ highrises/ towers with 100 meters at least (architectural height/ height by roof)*

Śródmieście (Varso and Warsaw One are technically in Wola, but they're closer to skyscrapers in Śródmieście), Wola, "Radosława" roundabout and in between/others

*Completed and T/O (28)*
Varso Tower (310/230 m)
Palace of Culture and Science (231/188 m)
Warsaw Spire (220/180 m)
Warsaw Unit (202 m)
Skyliner (195 m)
Złota 44 (192 m)
Warsaw Trade Tower (187 m)
Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4 (165 m)
InterContinental Warszawa (163 m)
Rondo 1 (159 m)
Q22 (155 m)
Skysawa (155 m)
Warsaw Financial Center (144 m)
Generation Park (140 m)
Centrum LIM (140 m)
Mennica Legacy Tower (140 m)
Chałubińskiego 8 (139 m)
Intraco I (138 m)
The Warsaw Hub (2 x 130 m, 86 m)
Spektrum Tower (122 m)
The Forest (120 m)
Błękitny Wieżowiec (120 m)
Central Tower (115 m)
Łucka City (112 m)
Milenium Plaza (112 m)
Novotel Centrum Warszawa (106 m)
Babka Tower(105/96 m)
PZU Tower (104 m)

*U/C (3)*
The Bridge (174 m) (link PL) (link EN)
















Towarowa Towers (2 x ~100 m) (link PL)
































Studio (102 m) (link PL) (link EN)

























*Under design (1)*

Roma Tower (170 m) (link PL) (link EN)









*Approved (2)*

Skyreach (170 m) (general contractor's financial problems)
















Spark (130 m) (legal dispute with city's authorities)
















*Proposed (6)*

Lilium Tower/ LIM (236 m) (link PL) (link EN)
















Port Praski (160 m, 140 m, 120 m, 100 m) (link PL) (link EN)
Atrium Intrernational Tower (135 m) (link PL)
Chopin Tower (130 m)
Ex Libero (105 m) (link PL)
Teatr Żydowski (Jewish Theatre) (~ 100 m) (link PL)


----------



## goschio

Hamburg


----------



## Darbak

Darbak said:


> The skyscraper has a quite good support from the city of Ostrava, and that's a good sign.
> But local conservationists already said the project is gigantic, would destroy the historic core and therefore is inadmissible. That usually means nothing, if the project fulfill the conditions of the spatial planning etc. But I'm afraid, once land and construction proceeding will begin, the conservationists and lot of local inhabitants will protest and file appeals over and over again, as usual...
> So if this project ever gets built, it will be far in the future, I'm afraid. But I might be surprised, cannot tell for sure. Gotta be optimistic.


Well, well, I have news from today. 
The city council approved an agreement with the investor and the state monument care authority issued a favorable opinion this week (unlike the Heritage Institute of Ostrava I was talking about in my previous post). 
Also, The Department of Spatial Planning and Building Regulations, as the competent body for state monument care, issued a favorable opinion this week...
It is on the good way so far, let's see how it will continue...


----------



## Alexenergy

Some news on *Moscow's City-2*
Architecture and master plan by* Herzog & De Meuron













































































*


----------



## Altin vrella

Alexenergy said:


> Some news on *Moscow's City-2*
> Architecture and master plan by* Herzog & De Meuron
> View attachment 2203717
> View attachment 2203724
> View attachment 2203725
> View attachment 2203728
> View attachment 2203727
> View attachment 2203718
> View attachment 2203719
> View attachment 2203720
> View attachment 2203721
> View attachment 2203722
> View attachment 2203723
> *


wow Moscow❤ really a scary and beautiful hike👏🏻


----------



## madmax1982

From official Paris La Défense account :









3 towers about to come out the Miroirs spot.


----------



## New Défense

madmax1982 said:


> From official Paris La Défense account :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 towers about to come out the Miroirs spot.


Dubaï avenue-like incoming


----------



## New Défense

*Paris - La Défense 2026 *
From Les Miroirs 








to *Odyssey* :
*187m, 174m, 101m*


















































https://www.defense-92.fr/projets/hotel-bureaux-commerces-hebergement-et-rooftop-evenementiel-odyssey-un-complexe-innovant-pour-la-defense-70747


----------



## gstark0

Warsaw, new renders of The Bridge (currently UC).


----------



## New Défense

*Paris - La Défense 2026 :*
More renders of Odyssey
































(no alto, saint-gobain, hekla on this one)
















































dossier d'enquête d'Odyssey


----------



## New Défense

La Défense if everything is ok in 2027 :


----------



## madmax1982

A couple of Odyssée renders will be different with Link, finished the year before


----------



## New Défense

We will never come back to Moscow, or to London in its entirety, but we have the merit of proposing something dense, forward-looking while respecting the historical axis, spacious, pedestrianised, with more trees and original. I really appreciate each of the designs of the new towers in La Défense, we are really getting away from the cubic towers and leaving room for more feminised towers, it fits very well with Paris. Maybe La Défense is one of or the most coherent project in Europe about making a living and renewing business district inside of an historical city.
I just hope to see towers from 250m to 300m soon


----------



## Dober_86

Moscow, several scrapers under construction.

Grand Tower.
















Capital Towers:








From afar:








Alcon Tower:








City Bay:








Wellton Towers:












__





Небоскрёбы России | VK


Сообщество «Небоскрёбы России»




m.vk.com


----------



## Quicksilver

New addition to East side of Canary Wharf:

*138m, 109m, 89m | 46, 36, 28 fl*

Construction just started


















Last picture by Badrul Islam.


----------



## Alexenergy

*MOSCOW
350 m + 16 residential towers (height from 90 to 200 meters) and 4 towers of the apart-hotel.
Winner of the international architectural competition*: Nikken Sekkei bureau (Japan)
_The project concept includes the construction of a 350-meter office skyscraper, art centers, a theater, a glass atrium, a covered avenue, a floating restaurant, sports fields, public parks (5 park areas), berths for ferries and yachts.
Yuzhnoportovaya Street (Southern port)_


----------



## Mikiboz

Hello friends, I feel it’s time for an update from Frankfurt as well. After 18 rather silent months with no new project starts or concrete announcements (mostly due to Covid), things are again rather moving fast and the current boom phase continues.

Say hello to the newest member auf Frankfurt‘s skyscraper family, the Central Business Tower (205m, 52 floors above ground). Site preparations are currently ongoing (demolition of the old buildings on site) and first tenants will move in end of 2027.









source: Skyline Atlas 








source: Helaba

@Funfy developed some animations which show the impact of the CBT on the inner-city Cluster quite well. Together with the FOUR project (and the potential new Opera house), the CBT will give the Cluster a great depth and density. Of all the potential projects, this one (more than 20 years in the making and waiting) is my absolute favorite. It was the missing puzzle piece and will push Frankfurt significantly forward.

source: @Funfy (the last pic shows the most likely Location of the new opera plus integrated skyscraper, please note that the design is just preliminary)


----------



## mileymc1

Manchester is growing. A few more towers between 150m & 200m under construction and planned around these.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

Alexenergy said:


> *MOSCOW*
> _350-meter office skyscraper_
> 
> View attachment 2344253


Love that! Moscow's ambitions knows no bounds.


----------



## Greedy Sheedy

mileymc1 said:


> Manchester is growing. A few more towers between 150m & 200m under construction and planned around these.
> 
> View attachment 2384003


Manc is on a mad one at the moment. One or two towers with slightly different crowns propels it into the second tier of the top 6/7 discussion in my opinion (In that I include LDN, Paris, Moscow, Frankfurt, Warsaw and of course, Rotterdam).

Milan is teetering on the edge of that group as well, but needs the blocky towers that Manchester has. Merge those two city styles and you've got a perfect skyline and cityscape!!


----------



## Mikiboz

Greedy Sheedy said:


> Love that! Moscow's ambitions knows no bounds.


And they didn’t fall into the „tacky and shit quality building“ trap like Dubai did. As of now they have the most futuristic skyline in the world.


----------



## Mistogun

Please not again, we should all stay friendly and civil.


----------



## gstark0

коханець_хмарочосів said:


> Because?  I will tell you why, you simply cannot accept the fact


No, but I don't except you to understand it.



коханець_хмарочосів said:


> Moscow literally blows every single one of your western cities out of the water, including London. Simple as that. You can't fake the reality.


I don't agree with that statement. Have a nice day.


----------



## Davidinho

gstark0 said:


> *Obviously* I meant Central and Western Europe. I don’t really take Moscow into account.


Yes, that's obvious, because if you took Moscow in count, your statement would've been wrong. However this is still a thread about European skylines, not one aboout Wetsern+Central European+Polish skylines.


----------



## gstark0

Davidinho said:


> Yes, that's obvious, because if you took Moscow in count, your statement would've been wrong. However this is still a thread about European skylines, not one aboout Wetsern+Central European+Polish skylines.


Yeah, as you wish. EOT.


----------



## Dusty Hare

коханець_хмарочосів said:


> Because?  I will tell you why, you simply cannot accept the fact that Moscow literally blows every single one of your western cities out of the water, including London. Simple as that. You can't fake the reality.


It is obvious that Moscow should be taken into account because it is a European city. 

And while I would agree that Moscow has the best cluster (which I think is probably obvious by most measures) I don't think you can definitively state that it blows other European cities out of the water in terms of overall skyline. I prefer both London and Paris, much as I also like Moscow. Of course this is only matter of opinion.


----------



## jackwis

Moscow is slowly getting nice. For the past couple of years IMHO quality of the towers was super low (maybe because they started building them as a fake towers, without real demand, now it's probably changing from what I read). But well, apart from the height I prefer other European skylines, more quality and street level is much better (it may not be part of the skyline itself but I actually count it, other skylines are simply more pedestrian friendly with canyons of skyscrapers, London is the best example here).


----------



## Blackhavvk

jackwis said:


> Moscow is slowly getting nice. For the past couple of years IMHO quality of the towers was super low (maybe because they started building them as a fake towers, without real demand, now it's probably changing from what I read). But well, apart from the height I prefer other European skylines, more quality and street level is much better (it may not be part of the skyline itself but I actually count it, other skylines are simply more pedestrian friendly with canyons of skyscrapers, London is the best example here).


In Moscow, more than 12 million square meters of residential construction are being built per year. More than 20 million including offices and other construction. Do you really think that something is empty in Moscow?
Super low quality? Really? Cmon.








You have a somewhat outdated opinion about Moscow. You should take a look at this two threads. You will understand a lot about Moscow.
MOSCOW | Projects & Construction
MOSCOW streets, pedestrian zones, public spaces upgrade


----------



## jakuber

Blackhavvk said:


> In Moscow, more than 12 million square meters of residential construction are being built per year. More than 20 million including offices and other construction. Do you really think that something is empty in Moscow?
> Super low quality? Really? Cmon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a somewhat outdated opinion about Moscow. You should take a look at this two threads. You will understand a lot about Moscow.
> MOSCOW | Projects & Construction
> MOSCOW streets, pedestrian zones, public spaces upgrade


Well, afaik in 2015-2016 occupancy rate in MIBC was about 50-60% or even less. But I heard it's a lot better nowadays (it means the economy is booming which is always a good thing). 

But quality? Well, I think the early MIBC projects don't have good quality when compared to western cities for example Evolution Tower is aging poorly imo (but Warsaw isn't much better, if not worse nowadays XD). But I really like some of the newer projects like Wellton Towers (and High Life can be really good imo)


----------



## Davidinho

jakuber said:


> But I really like some of the newer projects like Wellton Towers (and High Life can be really good imo)


I wouldn't say that Wellton Towers have good design and quality. They have good quality/cost ratio, that's for sure.

IMO, among MIBC buildings, Eurasia and Mercury City Tower are total failure in terms of design and the former has also bad quality. Fortunately they look not as bad from close distance; Eurasia cannot be seen from outside of the cluster, while MCT will soon be covered by other towers.

Naberezhnaya Towers (3) were built before 2005 and they look modern up to date. I can say the same about Federation Towers (2) and CoC (2) which are already 15 years old. I have no complaints about newer towers - Neva (2), OKO (2), Grand, Capital (3). Imperia may look odd, but it has one of the best claddings. Evolution is OK'ish.


----------



## goschio

Frankfurt skyline with new Milleniumtower










































Frankfurt Millennium Areal — Ferdinand Heide Architekt







www.ferdinand-heide.de


----------



## gstark0

goschio said:


> Frankfurt skyline with new Milleniumtower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Millennium Areal — Ferdinand Heide Architekt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ferdinand-heide.de


Very nice design! I’m so happy for Frankfurt, it will add a great balance to the Commerzbank Tower.


----------



## Davidinho

goschio said:


> Frankfurt skyline with new Milleniumtower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankfurt Millennium Areal — Ferdinand Heide Architekt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ferdinand-heide.de


This is an amazing upgrade for Frankfurt. Can Frankfurt have the *Best European Skyline By 2025?* Definitely it can. The tower itself is minimalistic but sophisticated. Love it!


----------



## madmax1982

The render doesn't have the Four sector ?


----------



## KlausDiggy

Of course! The focus should also be on Millennium Towers.


----------



## Tyron

madmax1982 said:


> The render doesn't have the Four sector ?


All other projects are missing on this image.


----------



## gstark0

Does the construction start next year?


----------



## ZeusUpsistos

madmax1982 said:


> The render doesn't have the Four sector ?


Should look something like that with Four :


----------



## Tyu61

Millenium Tower is very nice, a good upgrade. But *to me*, other skyscrapers in Frankfurt are outdated... And Commerzbank Tower is so awaful ...

Warsaw can,potentially, overpass every cities in Europe (without Moscow).


----------



## dicecop

Tyu61 said:


> Warsaw can,potentially, overpass every cities in Europe (without Moscow).


When they get rid of the ugly antennas they most definitely will


----------



## Davidinho

Tyu61 said:


> Warsaw can,potentially, overpass every cities in Europe (without Moscow).


If we are speaking about 2025, I think that is not very realistic. For longer term (say 2030), any city from the below list can surpass all others: Paris, Warsaw, Frankfurt, London, Moscow, Madrid, Rotterdam, Milan, Istanbul.


----------



## IThomas

Updates *Milano*
Towers/Highrises/Skyscrapers with a height of 80 meters at least (by roof/structure; no antenna)
*Porta Nuova/Centro Direzionale/Farini *- *CityLife/Portello* - *Porta Romana* -* 
Cascina Merlata/Stephenson/MIND *-* San Siro/Lampugnano *- *Historic Centre* - *Other neighborhoods*

Height *Name* --- Completion Year

*Completed - Topped Out*
231 m *Garibaldi Towers (Tower A) / UniCredit *--- 2012
209 m *Il Dritto / The Straight One / Allianz *--- 2015
192 m *Lo Storto / The Twisted One / Generali *--- 2017
175 m* Il Curvo / The Curved One / PwC *--- 2020
161 m *Palazzo Lombardia* --- 2010
143 m *Solaria* --- 2013
140 m* Diamante / BNP Paribas *--- 2012
127 m *Grattacielo Pirelli *--- 1960
126 m *Vertical Nest / Unipol* --- 2021
121 m *Gioia 22 / The Splinter *--- 2021
117 m *Breda *--- 1955
112 m *Bosco Verticale - Vertical Forest *--- 2014
106 m* Velasca *--- 1957; under refurbishment
105 m *Galfa *--- 1959; refurbishment: 2020
100 m *Garibaldi Twin Towers (Tower A) / Marie Tecniemont *--- 1992; refurbishment: 2012
100 m *Garibaldi Twin Towers (Tower B) / Marie Tecniemont *--- 1992; refurbishment: 2012
100 m *Garibaldi Towers (Tower B) / UniCredit* --- 2012
..97 m *Hotel Barcelò* --- 2011
..96 m *Gemini Center 1* --- 1995
..96 m *Gemini Center 2* --- 1995
..94 m *IRCSS Galeazzi Hospital* --- 2022
..90 m *East UpTown* --- 2021
..90 m *Giax Tower* --- 2014
..89 m *Torre Porta Romana* --- 1965
..86 m *Torre Milano / Stresa 22* --- 2022
..84 m *Social Village 4* --- 2021
..83 m *Città Contemporanea 2.0* --- 2020
..80 m *Aria *--- 2013
..80 m *Centro Svizzero* --- 1952
..80 m *Cesano Boscone 1* --- 1960s
..80 m *Cesano Boscone 2* --- 1960s
..80 m *Cesano Boscone 3* --- 1960s
..80 m *Cesano Boscone 4 *--- 1960s
..80 m *RCS Headquarters* --- 2007
..80 m *Torre al Parco in via Rovere* --- 1956

_Other structures/buildings:_​_187 m *Telecom Italia Tower *--- 1990_​_135 m *RAI TV Tower* --- 1952_​_130 m *Mediaset TV Tower *--- 1984_​_108 m *Branca Tower *--- 1933 _​_108 m *Metropolitan Cathedral-Basilica of the Nativity of Saint Mary / Duomo*_​
*Under Construction - Preparation*
147 m *The Pharo / A2A* --- link
120 m *The Skydrop* --- link
111 m *The Portico *--- link
..98 m *Gioia 20 *--- link
..92 m *Città Contemporanea 3.0* link
..80 m *HippodrHome* --- link

*Approved / Planned*
131 m *Cava Ronchi 1 *--- link
124 m *Palazzo Sistema (via pola)*
110 m *Botanica *--- link
104 m *Cava Ronchi 2 *--- link
..97 m *P39* --- link
..95 m *Mi.C Milano Centrale* --- link
..90 m *Futura - Calvino 11 *--- link
..88 m *WOMB / Reale Group Tower* --- link
..86 m *Core Tower* -- link
..80 m *Grassi 93 *--- link

*Under Design*
117 m *Valtellina* --- link
100 m* FFM *--- link
1?? m* Gattamelata-Duilio* --- link
..80 m *Torre Richard* -- link
??? m *Murat* --- link
??? m *Porta Romana Yard (multiple towers) *--- link
??? m* San Siro Sporting-Entertainment District / Torre AC Milan-FC Inter Milan*


----------



## francis15

madmax1982 said:


> Hmm ok.
> I don't know how someone can tell that Majunga, Carpe Diem, Alto, D2, Areva, Société Générale, EDF or Total have similar facades but "chacun son avis".


Where does the name majunga come from? And what does it mean?


----------



## IThomas

*Milan *New addition to the Porta Nuova-CDB skyline: "Milano Centrale"  The project envisages, in collaboration with the Municipality, the refurbishment of a square between the new tower and the Milano Centrale Rail Station. The new tower presents public and private spaces, and adopts smart energy solutions. It replaces an old hotel, built in the 1950s, that recently become a Covid hub for the quarantined people.



>


see more > link


----------



## IThomas

*Milan*
The master plan for the redevelopment of Porta Romana Yard has been modified.
We'll have some new highrises, and taller buildings overall, in this part of the city. 😀
Note: the design of every single project will be entrusted to a specific architecture firm.



> *Porta Romana Yard (216,779 sqm / 2,333,390 sqft) will be a new mixed-use district (residential, office, commercial, tertiary, culture, etc.), bringing together existing and new populations of residents, students, workers, and visitors.* Its built form will embody the highest quality of urban planning, architecture, and design. It will be a model of integrated sustainability that combines environmental, social, and economic solutions into one urban ecosystem that satisfies today's needs and anticipates future challenges. *It will repair the current north / south rupture caused by the railway infrastructure and it will provide much-needed, meaningful public spaces and amenities for the community. The masterplan's optimizes economic, social, cultural and environmental factors throughout the project life cycle. *The sustainability system of the masterplan defines and measures environmental and ecological objectives with performance indicators (KPIs) that guide the design and construction process. In addition to meeting and integrating every requirement of the Program Agreement for the Porta Romana Railway Yard, the Environment and Ecology objectives align with the protocols of the Paris Agreement, the European Green Deal and the National Recovery and Resilience Plan defined at the SDG level of the United Nations.




































See more about other details regarding the 'hanging forest', the public park and the system of squares/pedestrian spaces:








MILAN | Porta Romana Yard + Nearby Projects | Prep


The international competition for the preparation of the regeneration masterplan of the Porta Romana Railway Yard (216,779 sqm / 2,333,390 sqft) has been officially launched. The Competition is part of the Program Agreement signed by the Municipality of Milan, the Lombardy Region, the Italian...




www.skyscrapercity.com





In the meantime, in the area, the first highrise is being to be built:








MILAN | The Pharo/A2A Tower | 147m | 428ft | 28 fl | Prep


Torre Faro/The Pharo/A2A Tower Milan | Italy It has been officially presented the iconic and eco-sustainable project "Torre Faro" (Pharo Tower). It would host the headquarters of Italian multi-utility group A2A. Designed by Italian architecture firm Antonio Citterio, Patricia Viel & Partners...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## jakuber

*WARSAW
Skyscraper/ highrises/ towers with 100 meters at least (architectural height/ height by roof)*

Śródmieście (Varso and Warsaw One are technically in Wola, but they're closer to skyscrapers in Śródmieście), Wola, "Radosława" roundabout and in between/others

*Completed and T/O (28)*
Varso Tower (310/230 m)
Palace of Culture and Science (231/188 m)
Warsaw Spire (220/180 m)
Warsaw Unit (202 m)
Skyliner (195 m)
Złota 44 (192 m)
Warsaw Trade Tower (187 m)
Cosmopolitan Twarda 2/4 (165 m)
InterContinental Warszawa (163 m)
Rondo 1 (159 m)
Q22 (155 m)
Skysawa (155 m)
Warsaw Financial Center (144 m)
Generation Park (140 m)
Centrum LIM (140 m)
Mennica Legacy Tower (140 m)
Chałubińskiego 8 (139 m)
Intraco I (138 m)
The Warsaw Hub (2 x 130 m, 86 m)
Spektrum Tower (122 m)
The Forest (120 m)
Błękitny Wieżowiec (120 m)
Central Tower (115 m)
Łucka City (112 m)
Milenium Plaza (112 m)
Novotel Centrum Warszawa (106 m)
Babka Tower(105/96 m)
PZU Tower (104 m)

*U/C (3)*
The Bridge (174 m) (link PL) (link EN)

















Towarowa Towers (2 x ~100 m) (link PL)
































Studio (102 m) (link PL) (link EN)


























Skyliner 2 (~ 135 m) (link PL)


*Under design (1)*

Roma Tower (170 m) (link PL) (link EN)










*Approved (2)*

Skyreach (170 m) (general contractor's financial problems)
















Spark (130 m) (legal dispute with city's authorities)


















*Proposed (6)*

Lilium Tower/ LIM (236 m) (link PL) (link EN)

















Sobieski Tower (130 m) (link PL)






























Warsaw One (188 m) (link PL)























Port Praski (160 m, 140 m, 120 m, 100 m) (link PL) (link EN)
Atrium Intrernational Tower (135 m) (link PL)
Chopin Tower (130 m)
Teatr Żydowski (Jewish Theatre) (~ 120 m) (link PL)









Ex Libero (96 m) (link PL)


----------



## IThomas

*Milan* | Piazzale Segesta - Piazzale Selinunte, between CityLife and the San Siro stadium.

A preliminary idea for creating a densest neighborhood than the existing one, also taking profit from the fact that the area is already served by public transport, including the subway. This would be possible thanks to the demolition -in different phases- of the buildings present on the site (336,000 sqm/3.61 million sqft). The buildings, indeed, are mostly social housing for low-income people. They were built in the late 1930s, with poor-quality materials and are not so good from an energy point of view (low-energy class rate). The place presents some 'social problems' among other things, few services and very little green. The project would be centered on a new car-free hub with zero-carbon emission buildings, with a great share dedicated to residences (social housing and other kinds of housing) for low-income up to middle/high-income people, but also office towers, food & retail spaces, culture, services, etc. And oh, the people already living there would be transferred into the new buildings. The idea also envisages a very substantial increase in green public spaces. Obviously, it's not a definitive project, but just a first vision, of a public-private development. The deal of the Municipality would be that of setting up the rules and selecting the private investors via public tenders.

See more here


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt


Completed*

Commerzbank Tower | 259m | 1997
Messeturm | 257m | 1990
Westend Tower | 208m | 1993
Main Tower | 200m | 1999
Tower 185 | 200m | 2011
ONE | 191m | 2022
Omniturm | 190m | 2019
Trianon | 186m | 1993
European Central Bank | 185m | 2014
Grand Tower | 180m | 2020
Taunusturm | 170m | 2014
Opernturm | 170m | 2009
Silberturm | 166m | 1978
Westend Gate | 159m | 1976
Deutsche Bank 1 | 155m | 1984
Deutsche Bank 2 | 155m | 1984
Marienturm | 155m | 2019
Skyper | 154m | 2004
Eurotower | 148m | 1977
One Forty West | 145m | 2020
FBC | 142m | 1980
City Haus 1 | 142m | 1974
Henninger Turm | 140m | 2017
Gallileo | 136m | 2003
Nextower | 136m | 2009
Pollux | 130m | 1997
Garden Tower | 127m | 1976
Messe Torhaus | 117m | 1984
Japan Center | 115m | 1996
Park Tower | 115m | 1972
Westhafen Tower | 112m | 2003
IBC | 112m | 2003
Eurotheum | 110m | 1999
WinX | 110m | 2019
City Gate | 110m | 1966
Global Tower | 108m | 1973
Senckenberg-Turm | 106m | 2022
Leonardo Royal Hotel | 100m | 1972


*Under construction*

Four 1 | 233m | 2023/24
Central Business Tower | 205m
Four 2 | 178m | 2023/24
Spin Tower | 128m | 2022
Four 3 | 125m | 2023/24
Sparda Bank Tower | 124m | 2025
Four 4 | 105m | 2023/24


*Approved, Proposed*


Millennium Tower 1 | 288m
Hochhaus Neue Oper | 190m
Das Präsidium | 175m
Millennium Tower 2 | 157m
Icoon Tower | 140m
Hochhaus an der Matthäuskirche | 130m
Sparkasse Hochhaus | 130m
Nion | 106m
ECB expansion | 100m Source


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Tallest buildings in Germany *

Under construction, Proposed, On Hold


001Millennium Tower I288 mFrankfurt/Main002Commerzbank Tower259 mFrankfurt/Main003Messeturm257 mFrankfurt/Main004Elbtower245 mHamburg005Four I233 mFrankfurt/Main006Westend Tower208 mFrankfurt/Main007Central Business Tower205 mFrankfurt/Main008Main Tower200 mFrankfurt/Main009Tower 185200 mFrankfurt/Main010ONE191 mFrankfurt/Main011Hochhaus Neue Oper190 mFrankfurt/Main012Omniturm190 mFrankfurt/Main013Trianon186 mFrankfurt/Main014European Central Bank185 mFrankfurt/Main015Grand Tower180 mFrankfurt/Main016Four II178 mFrankfurt/Main017Estrel Tower176 mBerlin018Das Präsidium175 mFrankfurt/Main019Taunusturm170 mFrankfurt/Main020Opernturm170 mFrankfurt/Main021Silberturm166 mFrankfurt/Main022Post Tower162.5 mBonn023Westend Gate159 mFrankfurt/Main024Millennium Tower II157 mFrankfurt/Main025Deutsche Bank I155 mFrankfurt/Main026Deutsche Bank II155 mFrankfurt/Main027Marienturm155 mFrankfurt/Main028Hochhäuser an der Paketposthalle I (?)155 mMunich029Hochhäuser an der Paketposthalle II (?)155 mMunich030Skyper154 mFrankfurt/Main031Hines Tower150 mBerlin032Karstadt Areal Turm I (?)150 mBerlin033Alexander Tower150 mBerlin034Münsterstraße 302-306149 mDüsseldorf035Kölnturm148.5 mCologne036Eurotower148 mFrankfurt/Main037Colonia-Haus147 mCologne038Atlantic Hotel Sail City147 mBremerhaven039Uptown München146 mMunich040Georg-Knorr-Park I146 mBerlin041DEVK-Turm145 m (130, 90 m ?)Cologne042One Forty West145 mFrankfurt/Main043Jentower144.5 mJena044City-Hochhaus Leipzig142.5 mLeipzig045Frankfurter Büro Center142 mFrankfurt/Main046City-Haus I142 mFrankfurt/Main047East Side Tower142 mBerlin048Icoon Tower140 mFrankfurt/Main049Neuer Henninger Turm140 mFrankfurt/Main050High Square Essen139 mEssen051ICC Hotel137 mBerlin052Gallileo136 mFrankfurt/Main053Nextower136 mFrankfurt/Main054Business Tower Nürnberg135 mNuremberg055Uni-Center Köln134 mCologne056Mynd Tower134 mBerlin057Covivo Tower130 mBerlin058TLG-Hochhäuser I 130 mBerlin059TLG-Hochhäuser II130 mBerlin060Alexanderplatz (Baufeld D1)130 mBerlin061Pollux130 mFrankfurt/Main062Hochhaus an der Matthäuskirche130 mFrankfurt/Main063Sparkasse-Hochhaus130 mFrankfurt/Main064Spin Tower128 mFrankfurt/Main065Garden Tower127 mFrankfurt/Main066Westenergie-Turm127 mEssen067Highlight Tower I126 mMunich068Hotel Park Inn Berlin125 mBerlin069Treptowers125 mBerlin070ULAP-Park125 mBerlin071ARAG-Tower125 mDüsseldorf072Four III125 mFrankfurt/Main073Sparda Bank Tower124 mFrankfurt/Main074LVA-Hauptgebäude123 mDüsseldorf075Upper Nord Tower120 mDüsseldorf076City Tower120 mOffenbach077Nordkap Tower120 mOffenbach078Steglitzer Kreisel (ÜBerlin)120 mBerlin079Karstadt Areal Turm II (?)120 mBerlin080Hochhaus am Einheitszentrum120 mHalle/Saale081Maritim Travemünde119 mLübeck082Upper West119 mBerlin083Zoofenster119 mBerlin084Messe Torhaus117 mFrankfurt/Main085Japan Center115 mFrankfurt/Main086Park Tower115 mFrankfurt/Main087UN-Hochhaus (Langer Eugen)115 mBonn088Hochhaus am Hauptbahnhof115 mDüsseldorf089BVK-Zentrale I115 mMunich090Augsburger Hotelturm115 mAugsburg091HVB-Tower114 mMunich092Highlight Tower II113 mMunich093Westhafen Tower112 mFrankfurt/Main094IBC112 mFrankfurt/Main095TÜV-Rheinland Turm112 mCologne096Eurotheum110 mFrankfurt/Main097WinX110 mFrankfurt/Main098City Gate110 mFrankfurt/Main099Elbphilharmonie110 mHamburg100Elbbrückenquartier110 mHamburg101Fanny-Zobel-Straße I (Agromex I)110 mBerlin102Hochhaus Hertzallee I110 mBerlin103Schönefeld Tower110 mBerlin104Twist110 mDüsseldorf105New Technical Administration Building110 mDüsseldorf106Ringturm109 mCologne107Global Tower109 mFrankfurt/Main108Radisson Blu Hotel Hamburg108 mHamburg109Victoria-Haus108 mDüsseldorf110Schwabenlandtower107 mFellbach111Rathaus Essen106 mEssen112Senckenberg-Turm106 mFrankfurt/Main113NION106 mFrankfurt/Main114Atrium Tower106 mBerlin115Land- und Amtsgericht Köln105 mCologne116Four IV105 mFrankfurt/Main117Tadao Ando Tower105 mDüsseldorf118Parkview I104 mCologne119Kollhoff Tower103 mBerlin120Bahntower103 mBerlin121Kölntriangle103 mCologne122SV-Hochhaus103 mMunich123Kudamm Karree (Fürst)102 mBerlin124Bahnhof Hamburg-Altona (Turm I)102 mHamburg125Hercules Hochhaus102 mCologne126Funkhaus Köln102 mCologne127Collini-Center102 mMannheim128Neuer Kanzlerplatz101.5 mBonn129Mundsburg Turm I101 mHamburg130Neckaruferbebauung Nord I101 mMannheim131Neckaruferbebauung Nord II101 mMannheim132Neckaruferbebauung Nord III101 mMannheim133BMW-Vierzylinder101 mMunich134Maritim Clubhotel101 mTimmendorfer Strand135Die Pyramide100 mBerlin136Gebäude der Deutschen Rentenversicherung Bund100 mBerlin137Leonardo Royal Hotel Frankfurt100 mFrankfurt/Main138ECB expansion100 mFrankfurt/Main139Hochhaus Hertzallee II100 mBerlin140Karstadt Areal Turm III (?)100 mBerlin141Hochhaus RAW Gelände100 mBerlin142Sunnyside Tower100 mBonn143Hochhaus am Goerdelerring 100 mLeipzig

Built (86), U/C (16), O/H (2), Prop. (39)

Frankfurt (54), Berlin (31), Cologne (11), Munich (9), Düsseldorf (9), Hamburg (6), Bonn (4), Mannheim (4), Essen (3), Leipzig (2), Offenbach (2), Bremerhaven (1), Jena (1), Nuremberg (1), Halle/Saale (1), Lübeck (1), Augsburg (1), Fellbach (1), Timmendorfer Strand (1)


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^List updated

Münsterstraße 302-306 | 149 m | Düsseldorf | Pro

















© kadawittfeldarchitektur gmbh


----------



## Clery

francis15 said:


> Where does the name majunga come from? And what does it mean?


Tour Majunga is named after a city in Madagascar which has inspired the architect Jean-Paul Viguier.

Source (French):








La Tour Majunga pour Paris, une école pour Mahajanga


Donner un but à l'avenir




www.madaction.net


----------



## Zaz965

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^List updated
> 
> Münsterstraße 302-306 | 149 m | Düsseldorf | Pro


no more skyscrapers outside frankfurt in germany. only highrises 😭 😭


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^^
Hamburg: Elbtower
Berlin: Estrel, Monarch & Hines Tower ???


----------



## RokasLT




----------



## Union Man

Finally updated this list as it's been over 2 years since the last one. I don't include, on hold or pre-planning projects. As accurate as I'm able to make it.


*London


Status: Completed

1.* The Shard | 309m
*2.* Twentytwo | 278m
*3.* One Canada Square | 235m
*4.* Landmark Pinnacle | 233m
*5.* 110 Bishopsgate | 230m
*6.* The Leadenhall Building | 225m
*7.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m
*8.* Valiant Tower (SQP) | 215m
*9.* One Park Drive | 205m
*10.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
*11.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
*12.* 52 Lime Street | 190m
*13.* Wardian London Tower 1 | 187m
*14.* Tower 42 | 183m
*15.* The Madison | 182m
*16.* St George Wharf Tower | 181m
*17.* 30 St Mary Axe | 180m
*18.* No.8 Thames City | 176m
*19.* 100 Bishopsgate | 172m
*20.* DAMAC Tower | 168m
*21.* Wardian London Tower 2 | 168m
*22.* Broadgate Tower | 164m
*23.* One Blackfriars | 163m
*24.* Principal Place | 161m
*25.* 20 Fenchurch Street | 160m
*26.* One Churchill Place | 156m
*27.* 250 City Road Tower 1 | 155m
*28.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
*29.* 40 Bank Street | 153m
*30.* South Bank Tower | 151m
*31.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
*32.* 10 Park Drive | 150m
*33.* Baltimore Wharf | 149m
*34.* Guy's Tower | 149m
*35.* Highpoint | 149m
*36.* 1 Bank Street | 147m
*37.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m
*38.* Strata | 147m
*39.* Maine Tower | 144m
*40.* Manhattan Loft Gardens | 143m
*41.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
*42.* Providence Tower | 136m
*43.* One Bishopsgate Plaza | 136m
*44.* The Atlas Building | 134m
*45.* Saffron Square | 134m
*46.* Two Fifty One | 134m
*47.* Ten Degrees | 134m
*48.* Stratford Halo | 133m
*49.* Keybridge House | 129m
*50.* 10 George Street | 128m
*51.* CityPoint | 127m
*52.* Nine Elms Point | 126m
*53.* No.9 Thames City | 125m
*54.* Willis Building | 125m
*55.* Euston Tower | 124m
*56.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
*57.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m
*58.* Cromwell Tower | 123m
*59.* Laudedale Tower | 123m
*60.* One The Elephant | 123m
*61.* One Crown Place Tower 1 | 123m
*62.* Shakespeare Tower | 123m
*63.* Chelsea Waterfront | 122m
*64.* Harbour Central C | 122m
*65.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
*66.* Stratosphere | 122m
*67.* One Casson Square | 122m
*68.* SkyGardens Nine Elms | 120m
*69.* Millbank Tower | 119m
*70.* St. Helen's | 118m
*71.* Centre Point | 117m
*72.* Empress State Building | 117m
*73.* 261 City Road Lexicon | 115m
*74.* Rudolf Place | 115m
*75.* Queen's Quarter | 114m
*76.* East Village T3 | 113m
*77.* The Heron | 112m
*78.* Capital Towers | 112m
*79.* One West India Quay | 111m
*80.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m
*81.* Anthology Hale Works | 107m
*82.* One Crown Place Tower 2 | 107m
*83.* Shell Centre | 106m
*84.* Four Casson Square | 106m
*85.* HYLO Tower | 106m
*86.* 33 Canada Square | 105m
*87.* Imperial West | 105m
*88.* 100 Middlesex Street | 105m
*89.* Pioneer Point North | 105m
*90.* West End Gate | 105m
*91.* Upper Riverside | 104m
*92.* 99 Bishopsgate | 104m
*93.* Ontario Tower | 104m
*94.* East Village T4 (Portlands Place) | 103m
*95.* Stratford Central | 103m
*96.* Goodluck Hope | 101m
*97.* One Angel Court | 101m
*98.* Portland House | 101m
*99.* London Hilton On Park Lane | 101m
*100.* Skyline Woodberry Down | 101m
*101.* East Village T5 | 100m
*102.* 125 Old Broad Street Tower | 100m
*103.* Thirty Casson Square | 100m


*Status: U/C - T/O

1.* Aspen (Consort Place) | 216m | *U/C
2.* 8 Bishopsgate | 204m | *T/O
3.* City Tower (One Nine Elms) | 200m | *T/O
4*. Harcourt Gardens (SQP) | 192m | *U/C
5.* Portal West Tower 1 | 184m | *T/O
6.* 40 Charter Street | 178m | *U/C
7.* 50 Charter Street Tower 1 | 162m | *U/C
8.* River Tower (One Nine Elms) | 161m | *T/O
9.* 1 Leadenhall | 158m | *U/C
10.* One Thames Quay | 158m | *U/C
11.* Stanza London (40 Leadenhall Street) | 154m | *T/O
12.* College Road Tower 1 | 149m | *U/C
13.* 250 City Road Tower 2 | 137m | *T/O
14.* Chapter London Bridge | 133m | *U/C
15.* Portal West Tower 2 | 128m | *T/O
16.* Consort Place Tower 2 | 121m | *U/C
17.* Cherry Park Tower A1 | 121m | *T/O
18.* Conington Road | 117m | *U/C
19.* The Stage | 115m | *T/O
20.* 20 Ropemaker Street | 115m | *U/C
21.* 50 Charter Street Tower 2 | 113m | *U/C
22.* Cherry Park Tower A2 | 112m | *T/O
23.* Cassini Tower White City Living | 112m | *T/O
24. *Manor Road Quarter | 112m |* U/C
25.* College Road Tower 2 | 106m | *U/C


Status: Approved - Demo - Site Prep

1.* 1 Undershaft | 290m | *App
2.* 100 Leadenhall Street | 247m | *App
3.* One Lansdowne Tower 1 | 227m | *App
4.* Ensign House | 225m | *App
5.* 4 Portal Way Tower 1 | 203m | *App
6.* Vauxhall Cross Tower 1 | 186m | *App
7.* 18 Blackfriars Tower 1 | 179m | *App
8.* 7 Brannan Street | 173m | *App
9.* Cuba Street | 172m | *App
10.* Ruby Triangle Tower 1 | 168m | *App
11.* Vauxhall Square Tower 1 | 168m | *App
12.* Vauxhall Square Tower 2 | 168m | *App
13.* Project Skylines | 162m | *App
14.* 10 Bank Street | 161m | *App
15.* Cantium Retail Park Tower 1 | 159m | *App
16.* Southernwood Retail Park | 159m | *App
17.* No.10 Thames City | 157m | *Site Prep
18.* 13-14 Appold Street | 156m | *App
19.* 2 Finsbury Avenue | 156m | *Demo
20.* Vauxhall Cross Tower 2 | 151m | *App
21.* 30 Marsh Wall | 151m | *App
22.* 50 Fenchurch Street | 150m | *App
23.* 1 Merchant Square | 150m | *App
24.* Bermondsey Place | 143m | *Site Prep
25.* Ruby Triangle Tower 2 | 142m | *App
26.* Stratford Centre | 142m | *App
27.* Doon Street Tower | 140m | *App
28.* 54 Marsh Wall | 140m | *Demo
29.* One Station Road | 140m | *App
30.* 596-608 Old Kent Road | 140m | *App
31.* 18 Blackfriars Tower 2 | 138m | *App
32.* 70 Gracechurch Street | 138m | *App
33.* 2 Trafalgar Way Tower 1 | 138m | *Site Prep
34.* Heart of Hale | 137m | *Site Prep
35.* East Village T1 | 135m | *App
36.* East Village T2 | 135m | *App
37.* Blackwall Yard Tower 1 | 135m | *App
38.* 55 Gracechurch Street | 130m | *App
39.* Vicarage Field | 130m | *App
40.* One Lansdowne Tower 2 | 129m | *App
41.* The Goodsyard London | 128m | *App
42.* Blackwall Reach | 127m | *Demo
43.* The Culinary Quarter | 125m | *App
44.* Elizabeth House | 125m | *App
45.* King's Road Park | 125m | *Site Prep
46.* Canada Water Plot A1 | 124m | *App
47.* Cantium Retail Park Tower 2 | 124m | *App
48.* 4 Portal Way Tower 2 | 123m | *App
49.* Belmont | 122m | *Demo
50.* Morden Wharf Tower 1 | 122m | *App
51.* Elephant & Castle Town Centre Tower 1 | 121m | *Site Prep
52.* IQL Plots S1 and S11 | 120m | *App
53.* No.7 Thames City Tower 3 | 118m | *Site Prep
54.* Elephant & Castle Town Centre Tower 2 | 117m | *Site Prep
55.* Convoys Wharf | 116m | *App
56.* The Ram Quarter | 116m | *App
57.* Plot N0201 | 115m | *App
58.* South Quay Plaza Tower 3 | 115m | *App
59.* Stratford Assembly | 115m | *App
60.* Blackwall Yard Tower 2 | 113m | *App
61.* Twelvetrees Park Tower 1 | 113m | *Site Prep
62.* Mondial House | 112m | *App
63.* Paris Garden | 111m | *App
64.* 4-20 Edridge Road | 110m | *App
65.* 2 Trafalgar Way Tower 2 | 109m | *Site Prep
66.* Edge London Bridge | 109m | *App
67.* Sylvan Square | 108m | *App
68.* Twelvetrees Park Tower 2 | 107m | *Site Prep
69.* 201-207 Shoreditch High Street | 107m | *App
70.* Ruby Triangle Tower 3 | 107m | *App
71.* Westferry Printworks Tower 2 | 106m | *App
72.* The London Television Centre | 105m | *App
73.* Grosvenor Bermondsey | 103m | *Demo
74.* 115-123 Houndsditch | 103m | *App
75.* Morden Wharf Tower 2 | 103m | *App
76.* Centre House | 102m | *Site Prep
77.* Abbey Quays | 101m | *Site Prep
78.* The Gateway Building | 101m | *App
79.* Colechurch House | 100m | *App


Status: Proposed 

1.* One Park Place | 199m | *Pro
2.* One Portal Way Tower 1 | 196m | *Pro
3.* One Portal Way Tower 2 | 186m | *Pro
4.* One Portal Way Tower 3 | 182m | *Pro
5.* One East Point | 170m | *Pro
6.* Bankside Yards Tower 1 | 163m | *Pro/Site Prep
7.* 56-58 Marsh Wall | 147m | *Pro
8.* Bankside Yards Tower 2 | 120m | *Pro/Site Prep
9.* One South Quay | 116m | *Pro
10.* Miles Street | 115m | *Pro
11.* Republic Masterplan | 110m | *Pro
12.* Bankside Yards Tower 3 | 104m | *Pro/Site Prep
13.* Bellamy Close and Byng Street | 104m | *Pro
14.* Canada Water Dockside | 104m | *Pro
15.* Harrison Gibson Building | 102m | *Pro
16.* Atlas Wharf | 102m | *Pro


Total: 223*


----------



## mileymc1

Since Union Man above posted such a good run down on the British Capital, I thought I'd do a second city list. Nowhere near in comparison and never will. For a small city, hopefully it will be able to rival it's second city peers such as Rotterdam, Milan etc...

*Manchester

Status: Completed

1. *Deansgate South | 201m
*2. *Beetham Tower | 169m
*3. *Deansgate East | 159m
*4. *Colliers Yard | 155m
*5. *Elizabeth Tower | 153m
*6. *Deansgate West | 141m
*7. *Anaconda Cut | 130m
*8. *City Tower | 123m
*9. *Deansgate North | 122
*10. *CIS Tower | 118m
*11. *Affinity Living Circle Square | 116m
*12. *Affinity Living Riverside | 112m
*13. *17 New Wakefield | 109m
*14. *Oxygen | 109m
*15. *Angel Garden | 108m

*Status:* *Under Construction*

*1. *The Blade | 154m
*2. *Three60 | 154m
*3. *Downing Living First Street | 139m
*4. *Viadux | 137m
*5. *St Michael's | 135m
*6. *Bankside | 129m
*7. *Victoria Residence | 119m
*8. *St Johns | 113m
*9. *Embankment Exchange | 119m |* Stalled
10. *Anchorage Gateway | 101m

*Status: Approved / Site Prep

1. *Trinity Tower 1 | 183m | *Site Prep
2. *Waterloo Place | 173m |* Approved
3. *Park Place Tower 1 | 172m | *Approved
4. *Park Place Tower 2 | 172m | *Approved
5. *Trinity Tower 2 | 169m | *Site Prep
6. *Student Castle | 168m | *Approved
7. *Cotton Quay Tower 1 | 158m |* Approved
8.* Plot F Tower 1 | 154m |* Approved
9. *Plot F Tower 2 | 154m |* Approved
10. *Trinity Tower 3 | 146m |* Site Prep
11. *Angel Meadow Peak | 130m |* Approved
12. *Parkside | 127m |* Approved
13. *Michigan Tower 1 | 127m * Approved
14. *Cotton Quay Tower 1 | 123m |* Approved
15. *Trinity Tower 4 | 120m | *Site Prep
16. *Vision | 117m |* Site Prep
17.* Gorton Street | 112m |* Approved
18.* Michigan Tower 2 | 109m |* Approved
19. *Gasworks | 107m |* Approved
20.* Middlewood Locks | 101m | *Site Prep*
*21. *Port Street | 100m | *Approved

Status: **Proposed*

*1. *Albert Bridge House | 138m | *Proposed* September 2022, application due shortly. Funding in place
*3. *One Medlock | 117m | *Proposed* September 2022, application due shortly. Funding in place
*2. *The Northlight | 115m | *Proposed* Summer 2022, changes to scheme possible but likely to remain above 100m
*4.* Great Northern Wearhouse | 112m | *Proposed* September 2022, application due shortly

*Total: 50*


----------



## 4miGO!!!

Redzio said:


> Warsaw
> 
> 2021
> View attachment 2750740
> 
> 
> 
> 2025-2028
> View attachment 2750766


Nice evolution, but the changes don't look dramatic. Still on par with Frankfurt to me. Which means Warsaw will stay nearly where it is currently.


----------



## @Life

The Hague 2040


----------



## marcobruls




----------



## 4miGO!!!

A nice render showing one of Moscow's new complexes (the four twin towers in the left) with the surroundings. The current status is plot preparation works.
What is cool is that even though the skyline looks awesome in the render, it doesn't represent any other project out of the bunch which are under construction today in the MIBC area.













ЖК River Park Towers Кутузовский (Москва, Кутузовский пр., 16А/1 ) | Официальный сайт Ривер Парк Тауэрс Кутузовский


Футуристичные небоскребы на Кутузовском с новым уровнем премиального комфорта от компании Аеон Девелопмент. Офис продаж в Москве.




riverpark-kutuzovskiy.ru


----------



## KlausDiggy

New skyscraper proposal for Tirana, Albania



7t said:


> Renderi i kullës me 58 kate, e cila pritet të ndërtohet tek Rruga e Kavajës, aty ku sot është Volkswageni, me ndërtues Agron Papulin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EKSKLUZIVE/ Një përbindësh 60 kate te Rruga e Kavajës
> 
> 
> Klodian Tomorri Marrëzia nuk ka fund.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mcntv.al


----------



## user name24

Perhaps Warsaw


----------



## pablolo1998

TODAY IT HAS BEEN ANNOUNCED THE PROJECT FOR THE FUTURE TRAIN STATION OF MADRID NUEVO NORTE. IT INCLUDES 4 NEW TOWERS THAT ARE SEPARATED FROM THE ORIGINAL PLAN. THIS TOWERS HEIGHT WILL BE AROUND (230, 190, 150 and 100 meters). IF WE INCLUDE THE TOWERS FROM THE PROJECT MADRID NUEVO NORTE WITH 330, 260, 240, 2x 200 and a lot more between 150-199 we will have one of the best clusters in Europe.


----------



## Broodjebami

Looks really good, but this might be too much honor 



pablolo1998 said:


> we will have one of the best clusters in Europe and in the world.
> /QUOTE]


----------



## jackwis

pablolo1998 said:


> we will have one of the best clusters in Europe.


Sorry, I keep hearing this in this thread forever and nothing is going on in Madrid. Not to mention other cities don't sleep but are CURRENTLY building more and more towers.

Nevertheless, I'm looking forward to see the new buildings


----------



## Mind the gap_

The shadow buildings correspond to the urban project approved in 2020 (Madrid Nuevo Norte), their floors are already known. The buildings in red outline correspond to the redevelopment plan of the train station approved yesterday, their floors are not known but their approximate volume has been announced yesterday. 5 towers +180m already exist










works at the station


----------



## anubis1234

Mind the gap_ said:


> The shadow buildings correspond to the urban project approved in 2020 (Madrid Nuevo Norte), their floors are already known. The buildings in red outline correspond to the redevelopment plan of the train station approved yesterday, their floors are not known but their approximate volume has been announced yesterday. 5 towers +180m already exist
> 
> View attachment 4294595
> 
> 
> works at the station


I wish Madrid the best, but considering what has happened in the past with the construction of skyscrapers in Madrid I will be suprised if we will see even half of these in future.


----------



## Mind the gap_

anubis1234 said:


> but considering what has happened in the past with the construction of skyscrapers in Madrid


What has happened in the past?


----------



## anubis1234

Mind the gap_ said:


> What has happened in the past?


nothing, that's the problem


----------



## Mind the gap_

It is important that currently two plans have been approved in the same area.

In any case, at least 12 towers (+80m) have been built in the last 15 years, it's almost a tower a year. It's not true that nothing happened


----------



## mlody89

Warsaw update

Preparations are underway to start the construction of the investment of Polsat Plus Group and HB Reavis, which built VARSO TOWER in Port Praski









New visualization THE VIBE 110m
of the next skyscraper has been made available (the one on the left).
















evertonsfans2012

TOWAROWA TOWERS

















Michcio

THE BRIDGE 179m

















STUDIO 102 102m

















SKYREACH 174m


























UPPER ONE 130m
building(on right) to be demolished, construction will start in 6 months

















TOWAROWA 22
the new project will have two skyscrapers of 100m. The project of the Bjarke Ingels Group studio was abandoned. construction works have started, visualizations will be made available soon.
„Towarowa 22 will be one of the largest, if not the largest, urban development projects among the most common in capital cities”


----------



## jakuber

mlody89 said:


> the new project will have two skyscrapers of 100m


Where does this info comes from? We only heard about 2-3 skyscrapers and that's all.


----------



## mlody89

jakuber said:


> Where does this info comes from? We only heard about 2-3 skyscrapers and that's all.


Priv


----------



## Laurensvdv

I’m sorry, but “the vibe” is one of the worst names ever conceived for a skyscraper.

They need to think of something better lmao


----------



## gstark0

Laurensvdv said:


> I’m sorry, but “the vibe” is one of the worst names ever conceived for a skyscraper.
> 
> They need to think of something better lmao


The funny part is: they try to make this name their selling point


----------



## mileymc1

*Manchester*











*Status: Completed*

Deansgate Square South Tower | 201m
Beetham Tower | 169m
Deansgate Square East Tower | 158m
Elizabeth Tower | 153m
Deansgate Square West Tower | 140m
Anaconda Cut | 130m
City Tower | 123m
Deansgate Square North Tower | 122m
CIS Tower | 118m
Affinity Living Circle Square | 116m
Affinity Living Riverview | 112m
Oxygen Tower | 109m
17 New Wakefield Street | 109m
Angel Gardens | 108m |
*Status: Under Construction / Topped Out*

Trinity Island Tower 1 | 183m | *U/C*
Trinity Island Tower 2 | 169m |* U/C*
Colliers Yard | 155m | *T/O*
The Blade | 154m | *T/O*
Three60 | 154m | *U/C*
First Street South | 139m | *U/C*
Viadux | 136m | *U/C*
St. Michaels | 135m | *U/C*
Bankside | 129m |* U/C*
Victoria Tower | 119m | *U/C*
St John Tower 1 | 113m | *U/C*
Embankment Exchange | 110m | *U/C*
Anchorage Gateway | 101m | *T/O*
St John Tower 2 | 100m |* T/O*
Swan Street | 99m |* T/O*
*Status: Approved *

Waterloo Place | 173m | *App*
Park Place Tower 1 | 172m | *App*
Park Place Tower 2 | 172m | *App*
Student Castle | 168m | *App*
Cotton Quay Tower 1 | 158m | *App*
Plot F Tower 1 | 154m | *App*
Plot F Tower 2 | 154m | *App*
Trinity Islands Tower 3 | 146m | *App*
Meadowside The Peak | 128m | *App*
Parkside | 126m | *App*
Cotton Quay Tower 2 | 123m | *App*
Trinity Islands Tower 4 | 120m | *App*
Vision Tower | 117m | *App*
The Gasworks | 109m | *App*
Port Street Tower | 100m | *App*
*Status: Proposed / Application Submitted*

Albert Bridge Tower | 138m | *Pro*
X1 Michigan Tower 1 | 127m | *A/S*
Trinity Point | 125m | *Pro*
One Medlock Street | 117m | *A/S*
North Light Tower | 115m |* Pro*
Great Northern Wearhouse | 112m |* Pro*
Gorton Street | 112m |* Pro*
X1 Michigan Tower 2 | 109m | *A/S*
Middlewood Locks Tower | 101m | *Pro*
*Status: Upcoming Proposals 2023 / To Be Confirmed*

Plot D _GJS_ | up to 220m _est_ | *TBC*
Viadux 2 | up to 210m _est_ | *TBC*
Plot E _GJS_ | up to 155 _est_ | *TBC*
Plot C3 _GJS_ | up to 155m _est_ | *TBC*
Victoria North | 150m _est_ | *TBC*
Plot B _GJS_ | 120m _est_ | *TBC*
*Total: 59 buildings over 100m*


----------



## mileymc1

With everything built and what is in the pipeline for Manchester, it isn't going to reach the top spot for best skyline by 2025. Unlikely it will ever be in the same category as London, Moscow or Paris. For a small city, hopefully it can rival other second tier cities across Europe though. 

I'd actually say some second tier cities like Manchester, Milan and Rotterdam are already way ahead of many capitals including Madrid, Rome, Berlin, Amsterdam, Brussels, Stockholm, Vienna, Athens, Lisbon, Copenhagen etc... Frankfurt most certainly is, I'm rooting for all the underdogs and none capitals! Marseille and Barcelona need to jump on the bandwagon ha


----------



## goretzki

mileymc1 said:


> Marseille and Barcelona need to jump on the bandwagon ha


Barcelona already has a very small skyline.
And I'd add Katowice to that bag, it's getting momentum recently and soon will be on pair with Bratislava.


----------



## panthiocodin

Really? At the moment Katowice are not even close to Bratislava...


----------



## dminer

mlody89 said:


> Priv


Priv me too  😘



panthiocodin said:


> Really? At the moment Katowice are not even close to Bratislava...


yeah... Love Katowice and I wish nothing more that it would become the 2nd major cluster in Poland but it's still all happening at a snail pace... Bratislava smartly built its dense "midrise volume" first and now just adding a few key 150+ towers for a full skyline effect, Kat is unfortunately behind for now


----------



## KlausDiggy

mileymc1 said:


> I'd actually say some second tier cities like Manchester, Milan and Rotterdam are already way ahead of many capitals including Madrid, Rome, Berlin, Amsterdam, Brussels, Stockholm, Vienna, Athens, Lisbon, Copenhagen etc...


I would exclude Vienna because it has a skyline of skyscrapers and is still growing. Once all the buildings under construction are completed, It will catch up with Milan.
















by Mopkorn (SSC)


----------

